# To be a thousand son



## deathbringer

The sorcerer stood upon the bridge of his ship, The Power, and smiled as he saw the black ship before him. The word "fire" curled upon his lips and the ship before him reeled drunkenly as his broadside batteries impacted upon the rear shields of the Merciless hunter, the bane of psykers the world over.

With a quick nod to the captain he swept from the room and a blood red cloak swirled brushing lightly against his power armour. His steps were hurried as he traversed the decks, his feet moving subconsciously as his mind wandered brushing against the simple minds of servitors as he sought the consciousness of his second in command. 

He found it 3 floors down and seized it pressing words into the subconscious of his solemn friend

*How long have I got?* muttered the sorcerer.

*80 seconds, my Lord,* came the cool and seamless response.

Rak'an cursed and broke into the long loping stride of the astartes before quickly breaking into a sprint. He reached the stairs as Ptah's mindvoice cut through his thoughts once more and the words
*60 seconds* exploded in his mind. He leapt the first and second stair cases and slid down the third staggering as he landed on the deck.
*30 seconds*
A curse escaped his lips as he began to sprint once more flying past the open doors of torpedoes and watching them slide shut as he sprinted. The last torpedo was open and he saw Ptah's arm blocking the door as a red mist of exhaustion descended over him
*10 seconds... 9...*

A surge of strength entered his limbs and he slid through the door with seconds to spare, sinking into the seat opposite Ptah with a groan. He opened the vox channel to the 4 helmeted figures sharing his torpedo and muttered angrily to Ptah,

"The countdown was not necessary"

He thought a smile blossomed under Ptah's glittering faceplate and he felt a playful psychic push that threw him back in his seat. He stared through the pod viewscreen at the rear of the Imperial Inquisitor's ship, its engines were smoking and he saw fires blooming as the lascannons of The Power laid down a blistering bombardment. He could see it tilting slightly as it tried to turn and the hold of the ship grew.

"Bingo," he whispered as the sorcerer piloting the craft (Brother Sark'ian) increased the thrust. He felt his mind brush with Ptah's and he pushed the words,

*Can you feel them?* into his friend's mind.

He felt the stir as Ptah reach outwards, questing to find the psykers. Surprise blossomed across the connection and Rak'an sat up in alarm,

*They aren't there?*

*It is... dark,* Ptah's voice was tinted with frustration.

Rak'an reached out struggling to find the psykers and he exclaimed aloud, "They should burn like an inferno... why?"

Magnus's words floated into his head and for a second he knelt before his primarch in the tower of sorcerers once more,

"Varkan has no real power amongst the inquisition, yet he is becoming increasingly painful to Our cause. You know Brother Ar'ian returned yesterday, empty handed. Varkan discovered and annihilated his cabal which stunted our recruitment of new psykers. Varkan must pay the penance... I want you to lead a strike team against him... kill him and his team.... take any of his prisoners, they will be strong psykers and if you could bend them to your will you would be able to complete what Ar'ian failed. Beware though, Varkan has assembled an elite anti-psyche team, Ar'ian reported psychic hoods... untouchables..."

The words blasted into his mind and he eagerly burbled into the vox, "They have an untouchable with them... makes sense. If one of them got loose they would have to use psychic powers and an untouchable prevents that entirely."

He felt the pilot increase the thrusters once more and he felt the cold brush as Ptah reached out, guiding the pilot towards the psychic blackness that lingered within the ship. 

Rak'an turned to the other Sorcerers, Brother Dah'rak and Brother Kel'arah, and indicated the flamer and bolter at their feet.

"You two out first. I want that untouchable dead before we start releasing prisoners."

He felt their psychic agreement and slipped his bolt pistol from its sheath and reached up to unclip his staff as the viewsceen's surface showed that the hold became a fast approaching wall in front of them. His fingers clenched upon the hard cool metal and he felt an inner calm sweep over him as his eye locked upon the eye of Magnus. Deep within his inner sanctum he felt a slight shudder as the torpedo impacted with a resounding vibration, its tipped blades boring deep into the wall.

He heard Sark'ian yell above the howl of tearing metal "BRACE YOURSELVES" as the melta charges exploded, temporarily blinding the occupants as his helmets filters frantically readjusted to the light and he clung to pistol for dear life. 

The scene dramatically appeared before his eyes,

8 Prisoners were chained upon the wall. 10 guardsman lay stunned and blinded upon the floor. His bolt pistol bucked and there was a scream followed by 3 more shots and a burst of flame as Dah'rak and Brother Kel'arah rushed past him. The guardsman struggled to their feet, reaching for weapons before being bathed in flame. He rushed towards the nearest prisoner as the room danced in flames yet a set of empty chains caught his eye and he roared in frustration at a stunninly beautiful woman hanging from her chains the blood stains of her torture visible through her robes

"Where is he?"
________________________________________________________________


*Everybody except Trevor Drake*

Ok so each one of you are chained upon the wall dressed in identical white robes that bear the stains of your torture... those wounds still hurt. The melta charge brings you to consciousness and you gain your sight slowly to see the thousand sons sorceror from your dream and he rushes towards you. React to his appearance for some of you may have doubts now you see your guards being assaulted and wreathed by a flamer. For some of you this may be the first time you have seen someone murdered and his butchery may appaul or delight you.

Also you may fear the emperors wroth for you are now in the jaws of chaos. Are you going to abandon the emperors light in the face of what you have been through?

You are under the effects of several anti psyker drugs and so your clumsy attempts to reach for the warp fail but you can feel it gradually returning to you. React as you will but you are not unchained yet.

Telepathic communications are to be put using a * instead of "
This will show that nobody else can hear you, except those of us inclined to break into your mind.

This is merely a reaction post just to see what sort of a person your charactor will be and also checks you all in. Once everyone has posted you will be unshackled and let loose. You can speak to each other but most of it will be internal 

*Opal Lance*: Your post is the same as the others except you are shouted at by the sorceror. Respond seductively if you wish but it will have no effect and his rage terrifies you and you have no aid from the powers of the warp. Tell them that Varkan came and took the bald man for torturing with relation to the vision over an hour ago. Also tell them that Varkan always tortures in a certain room and that you remember the way... your memory skills coming into play.

*Gabe Varickson*: Varkan has taken you to his torture chambers. Use your imagination.... lol i may regret this.... he is asking you about the dream of the sorceror that appeared to you last night... it is irrelevant whether you tell him anything. Use your calculating personality to choose. In the middle the ship is blasted by a hail of lascannon shots and you realise the ship is under attack. Varkan activates his vox and you hear him saying certain confidential details in the heat of the moment
Time for you to use your memory skills

He mentions 
"20 sisters of battle.... right batteries compromised... boarding torpedoes... spread forces across the lower gun decks.... major engine failure.... all personell to repel assault... inquisitors valkyrie to be prepared in the main hanger"

Varkan returns and slaps you across the face in a vicious show of temper. In all the whole torture scene is your imagination.

*Ptah*: Move and ensure the guardsman are subdued stab them if necessary. You feel the blankness of an untouchable and shoot him in the head and your psychic powers return to you. As Brother Dah'rak prepares to mercy shot one of the prisoners you stop him. Use your will to glean that the blast doors can only be opened from the outside... relay that information to the captain as you move to free the prisoners.


Good luck to you all and enjoy


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa began to regain consciousness. She could still feel the affects of the drugs and her body was still chained to the black ship. She could feel her powers slowly starting to return to her. In all her years, she never expected to see this happen, to be on this side. She saw the guards get killed by the Sorcerer which pleased her. Yet she wanted to be the one killing them. She now began to realize what this meant. She would be a traitor and could never be forgiven. All her work would have been for nothing. Yet it wasn't her fault, it was all Varkan doing. He force her down this path and she would make sure he would suffer. She decided to try and sent a telepathic communication to the Sorceror who seemed to be yelling at one of the other prisoners. *If you release me, I'll take you to him.*


----------



## solitaire

They were all going to die. There was no hope. The Emperer hadn't saved them, His enemies hadn't saved them, they were doomed. Suddenly everything shook, she felt herself waking from the never ending dream, and then everything exploded.

"Oh... oh thank the Throne, the... err, oh sweet freedom." Opal hesitated momentarily in her blabbing as she realised what she had said but it soon faded away. Relief was replaced by repulsion as she saw the men being slain and she twisted forwards as much as the chains would let in order to retch. She had actually seen a man killed before, for not paying his debts to the cult she was part of but that was a simple shot to the head, not... not this. But another feeling existed. Never again would those disgusting, ugly men be able to use and abuse her. They all took away her last scrap of dignity and they got what they deserved.
"Where is he?"
Opal jerked at the question, realised it was directed at her and struggled for an answer as her brain kicked into gear and the shock of the assault evaporated.
"He... _It_, took him... the err bald man? Yes, he took him to the chamber-" just the mention of the word caused her to retch some more, "It... it was about the visions... I think... Yes the visions. It's not far from here I could show-" Opal froze at the thought of re-entering that vile place and a hopeful pleading filled her voice, "Or I could just tell you directions, yes that would be much better. . ."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha shuddered, the massive blast had temporarily blinded her, as she suddenly saw the chaos sorcerer before her actually in the flesh,she swallowed hard. She knew she was about to forsake everything she held dear, cursing her own abilities again under her breath, she did feel relieved as the other chaos marine shot that horrid man.
The man that was always near the cages, a hole of nothing draining at her, tearing at her soul. She felt the presence of the warp once again returning about her, and for once felt relieved at it, having been deprived so long of her cursed gift.
She grasped the manacles holding her, concentrating a moment, then they flicked open to her psychic command, holding them as she slowly regained her footing again, she bit her lip. Even if she stayed behind, Varkan would come and kill her, or the ship would explode, she could feel it's pain through her hands even as her own training in the navy told her already, the ship was under heavy fire, and had already taken considerable damage. Repair crews would ofcourse be trying to keep the core in control, and fires from spreading, but it would be mayhem out there, between the firefighters and no doubt innumberable guardsmen and battlesisters rushing to repel boarders that she surmised had probably penetrated the hull in other locations.
The others weren't surprised at their arrival either, they probably were given the same choice, since none of them were executed on the spot but were freed by the marine, she surmised they also probably agreed.
Stumbling towards a dead guardsmen who's head had exploded and who seemed about her size, she quickly grabbed his uniform and flak armour, exchanging them for her white robe, then took up his shotgun and a pair of pistols. Finally she picked up the guardsmen's combat knife and raised it to the shoulder patch, trembling as she looked at the aquila she had always found so comfortable to wear, and slashed a cut across it, in part to convince herself she was doing this, in part to at least appear comfortable in committing heresy.
In a heavy vostroyan accent, with a slur that seemed to have been picked up from some guard regiment, she addressed the sorcerer.
'I tink I convince lock on door to open now HE dead, vatever in the damned emperor's name he is.' she nodded to the blank in disgust, shivering still at the memory of emptyness.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah could taste the excitement flowing down the mental link with his Captain. It was sharp and metallic, much like the taste of blood. Rak'an was eager to please the Primarch, and Ptah would not fail his Lord and friend in his quest.

The Black Ship hung in the void of space like a great wounded beast, vapour leaking from the rents in its metal flanks. He studied it with an impassionate eye. The beast was wounded, but not dead; it could still cause them trouble.

He focused back in on himself, reaching both inwards and out at the same time; with a twist of his mind the world fell away and the great ship hung before him like a ghost. Its hull was stained by countless deaths, glowing with anger and pain to his senses. Fear hung around the massive steel and stone bulk like clouds clinging to an uprooted mountain. Yet, there was a deeper darkness within the black holds that his eyes failed to pierce. His features distorted under the serene faceplate of his helm, twisting into a sneer of disgust at the thought of encountering a Pariah. The anti-psyker aberrant that sometimes spewed forth from the genetic pool of humanity were anthemia to everything he stood for as a noble member of the Thousand Sons legion.

He let himself fall back, tracing the glowing strands of his psy-being back to the living flesh that had clothed him for over a hundred centuries. He settled back into his body, the faint residue of warpfire flitting across the thousands of facets adorning the ancient plates and throwing off tiny broken rainbows of light.

He had only just opened his eyes again when the craft lurched and shuddered under impact with the Black Ship. Metal squealed as the torpedo chewed into the hull like a maggot into the belly of a corpse. There was a whump as the melta charges on the nose of the craft activated, vapourizing the remaining metal in a searing flash of heat and light. There was a long moment, filled with the hissing of hydraulics as the docking clamps sealed the breach, then the explosive bolts blew off and the ramp clanged down into blackness.

The harness released him from its arms like a spurned lover and he rose to his feet in a swirl of whispering white cloth. Wolfbane hung at his hip, the daemon-bound blades ripping with light. With a mental flick he brought it to his outstretched hand, the staff lengthened in his grip from under a meter in span to nearly his full height. The staff squirmed in his palm, it was hungry and he cooed to it gently while pulling his golden bolt pistol from its ornate holster with the other hand.

Brothers Dah'rak and Kel'arah sprang out of the craft and into the darkness, their weapons barking. Rak'an was close on their heels; his Lord was always one of the first through a breach. Ptah strolled silently behind the others, wary of the wardings they would soon encounter.

He swept down the ramp and into a room that stank of blood and fear. There were humans chained along the wall, he could feel their raw minds cowering in abject terror. It was a mortal response he had grown to expect over the numberless years and he ignored the whimpering forms in search of the real threat. His shimmering robes billowed in a phantom wind as he took in the entire room, the guards were being slaughtered like the cattle they were. Suddenly his mind was thrown back as he passed over a quivering man in black robes, Wolfbane howled in his mind at the touch of the psykic blank. The breast of the wretch's garments bore a stylized 'I' of the Inquisition. Ptah's lips pulled in a feral snarl.

The golden pistol spat in his grasp and the man's head exploded in a fine red mist. The blankness fled from the room with an almost audible snap and Ptah's mind was unfettered once again. He reached out to find death. A single guardsman was left alive. He touched the man's mind with a brief caress, brushing passed the feeble wards, and saw the gapping maw of Dah'rak's bolt pistol through the man's eyes. Dah'rak's finger squeezed the trigger and the pistol roared,

**NO!** 

The mind shout was unfocused, piercing through ever mind present. The bolt from Dah'rak's pistol hung in midair, frozen as if projected by a holoslate. It was less than a millimeter from the guard's forehead. The man's bowls voided in terror.

Ptah spun and stalked across the room to the man, Dah'rak shied away and bowed his head in deference. The guardsman remained on his knees, quaking in his own filth, as Ptah towered over him. With a savage twist he ripped the remaining wards away in a burst of light and dug the cold talons of his mind into the man's thoughts. A line of blood appeared from the guard's nose as Ptah ruthlessly tore through his mental being. Finally, Ptah found conformation to his speculations.

He turned away with a nod, releasing his hold on the body and mind of the guard. The man blinked once before the bolt suddenly buried itself in his forehead and detonated.
He reached out a tendril of thought to Rak'an,

*It is as I feared, my Lord. The doors are bolted from the outside and the metal is laced with wards. I can break them and tear the portal asunder, but it will take precious time.*

Ptah turned towards the chained psykers and gestured with Wolfbane. The chains binding them shook as if gripped by a giant for a long moment, hot wards burning off their lengths, before shattering in a spray of gleaming shards. The prisoners were free.


----------



## Trevor Drake

deathbringer said:


> *Gabe Varickson*: Varkan has taken you to his torture chambers. Use your imagination.... lol i may regret this.... he is asking you about the dream of the sorceror that appeared to you last night... it is irrelevant whether you tell him anything. Use your calculating personality to choose. In the middle the ship is blasted by a hail of lascannon shots and you realise the ship is under attack. Varkan activates his vox and you hear him saying certain confidential details in the heat of the moment
> Time for you to use your memory skills
> 
> He mentions
> "20 sisters of battle.... right batteries compromised... boarding torpedoes... spread forces across the lower gun decks.... major engine failure.... all personell to repel assault... inquisitors valkyrie to be prepared in the main hanger"
> 
> Varkan returns and slaps you across the face in a vicious show of temper. In all the whole torture scene is your imagination.


Gabriel spat blood from his mouth upon the tunic of Varkan, and smiled. He watched the ire burn in his eyes. He closed his eyes, as they swiveled to and fro, his mind registering the information he had just over heard.

_20 Sisters - The Stepchildren.... Right Batteries Compromised - Starboard Disabled.... Boarding Torpedoes - Welcome Wagon.... Lower Gundecks - Fire Down Below.... Major Engine Failure - Crippled Fish.... Repel Borders - Bouncers.... Inquisitors Valkyrie - Big Bird.... Main Hanger - Inquisitors Flight_

He opened his eyes, all this information soaking into his mind in under a minute. He tried his limbs, the feeling returning after be stunned by the shock maul that incompacitated him. His arms were bound, but his legs were free, the clamps never engaged apparently. He stared at his would-be torturer, and listened to him drone on, while he reached out with his mind. He tuned out the words of the torturer, allowing his anger to rise. 

Gabriel would find a way to abuse his lack of focus, and delve further into his mind. He needed to learn more about these things he had said. This Varkan had a few more uses yet, before Gabriel silenced him, and assume his identidy to escape from this torture pit.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm shook his head and opened his eyes to see the sorceror from his dreams, so he wasn't crazy. He chuckled a little at this new turn of events when the light from a fire outside his cell caught his eye, *"Ah the beauty of fire..."* he said to no one in particular. His wounds from the torture still hurt but he had been in that interogator's same shoes not too long ago and was trained to take the pain, it still hurt regardless. As he watched the soldiers outside burn his new hatred for the Imperium and the Emperor burned in his chest with each passing moment and he strained against his restraints, _*Let me free and I will burn away all in our path*_ the gold speckles in his blue eyes started sparkling as the drugs began to slowly wear off, he would show the Imperium what happened to those who betrayed him. Suddenly the chains burst and he stumbled forward before catching himself, he was weak at the moment but the fire would refill his energy quickly. With each step closer to the burning bodies he could feel at least his stamina returning and saw what must be others that were showed the vision. One woman was already wearing the flak vest of a guardsmen and holding a few weapons, *impressive* he thought to himself.

He saw another prisoner, probably the most beautiful woman he had ever seen, still in her cell weakly talking to a Thousand Son and decided to help her up. He took a fallen laspistol and made his way to her and helped her up, wrapping one of her arms around his shoulders before asking both her and the sorceror _*if we are going anywhere near the Interrogation Chamber I want the Interrogator*_


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus felt heavy. The drugs that had been injected into him had not yet fully left his system but it didn't matter. The Thousand Son Chaos Space Marine who had entered used his Warp Magik to break the chains that were tightly wrapped around his immense body. The Psyker stepped out of the chains around his ankles and walked towards the Astartes bowing as he did so before pulling himself to his full height and saying "Master I owe you my life do with it as you wish I shall not fail you that is a promise" he grinned slightly as the Lash wounds in his back pulled apart he bit down hard on his tounge to hide the pain. So hard that it drew blood.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner awoke painfully to find himself surrounded by destruction. Bodies burnt and blasted apart littered the ground and the blank was among the dead. A rare smile crossed his lips at that. He didn't smile much anymore. The effects of the drugs were wearing off and he felt the power of the Warp again. The connection was weak but it brought him comfort, and the strength was increasing with each passing moment. The ripples of the Warp pleased him, just like they did back home.

When the chains broke, Tanner dropped neatly to his feet and practised walking. Each step was painful but he was soon back to his usual strength and speed. He practised his powers on a dead soldier's leather belt. With a thought he made it shrink down in size, then with another thought made it expand to twice it's size. It was more difficult than usual but he knew that was because he was still weak. Satisfied, he bent down and took the soldier's lasgun. It was standard issue, cheaply manufactured but it had been well maintained. Relieving the soldier of his belt he fitted it around his middle and attached several spare cells along with a combat knife to it. He also took the man's boots and put them on, adjusting their size with his powers so that they were a perfect fit. The soldier's flak armour had been destroyed by bolter fire so he didn't bother with it nor the helmet as it was also badly damaged. Standing up he loaded the lasgun with a full clip and prepared for action.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer felt drowsy under the weight of the drugs, and unceasing torture of course he couldn't tell the inquistor anything because he didn't know anything but that didn't stop irafer from lying to him he was going to die anyway he might as well make himself a nuisance.
He seen before him the figure from his dream now with his own eyes he immediately reckognised them thousand sons an army of sorcerors and automatons once the proud children of the emperor they ebelled to pursue knowledge of sorcery and the warp and now they were here, how splendid.
"The Cyclops doesn't tread lightly does he gentlemen?!" irafer cackled , the torture having done very little to help his mental state


----------



## solitaire

Opal felt her whole body tense as one of the other prisoners felt the urge to help her up. Images of the guards flashed through her mind at the touch but she said nothing besides a mumbled "thank you". When she was part of a cult there was usually the same three looks people gave her when affected by her glamour. The first was of a perverse lust to the extent she felt nervous and unsafe in their company, another was simply an almost childish wonderment and love. The third and the one she most enjoyed was less lust or love and more respect. Those people always understood what she was going through and admired her more because of that than her beauty, it was just as well as she could rarely manage a real conversation with anyone else. But after her imprisonment she could no longer remember any of the more positive reactions but the terrifying sneers of guards that would do anything to taste the finest apple on the tree. Opal was no fool. She knew she was on the brink of completely losing her sanity and feared that seeing that sight could tip her over the edge. No, she must avoid all eye contact apart from with the Thousand Sons, she was confident they wouldn't ever harm her.

Pulling away she decided it was best to arm herself, she didn't want to be useless. Opal drew a long, thin dagger from a man's boot and carefully hid amongst her person incase any enemies got too close. Next she found herself a laspistol and slid it into her robes. She had momentarily considered taking the larger lasgun, but decided she lacked the skill to use it effectively. She was walking with a limp and was clutching her left arm with her right, Opal longed to take one of the flak vests but knew she shouldn't as they were all too big for her skinny frame and would only be a nuisance. . .


----------



## CommissarHorn

The fumes of burning flesh and rotting skin awoke Yuri. "...argh.."
His chest burned and the side of his face stung, alot. His shoulder seemed out of place aswell... Come to think of it, so did the rest of his joints... "Argh.." Yuri remembered why they felt irregular, they were all broken. "..home.." Was he back on Valhalla? It sure felt like it, just a little warmer than usual. 

Painfully rising his head, the ex-guardsmen could only make out large blurry figures as his eyes were wet with blood. Around the figures lept flames, followed by muffled screams. His ears were caked with dry blood and he couldn't hear too well either.

He was sure he was back at home. They beat me again, dumb bastards, and now I can't help em against the Orks. No matter, comrades, I still love you, you will win.

Yuri tried clentching his fist and waving his arm. He attempted to shout but all that came out were incoherent mummblings. "...show...bastar..comrades.." Before slumping his head into his chest.


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an listened to the woman with a savage intensity and he nodded at her words. 
"Thank you" he muttered yet his mind was elsewhere as Euphrati's mind touched his
*It is as I feared, my Lord. The doors are bolted from the outside and the metal is laced with wards. I can break them and tear the portal asunder, but it will take precious time.*

From the dim recesses of his concious self he heard a strong slurring voice and he brought himself back to hear her mutter
'I tink I convince lock on door to open now HE dead, vatever in the damned emperor's name he is.'
A smile broke upon Rak'an's face at the news and it widened as he saw the slashed aquilla. He placed a hand upon her shoulder nudging her gently towards the door

"Do it... as quick as you can. We have very little time"

He reached out to Ptah's mind and muttered

*They have skills I never imagined. We have done well to capture such a useful bunch. Convincing them to succumb will be the problem*

__________________________________________________________
Update
Ace sage will have to catch up

*Everybody except Trevor Drake allow Einar to post first. If you wish to post so desperately that you cant restrain yourself you can interact and arm yourselves but do not charge until Einar opens the door. Trevor you can post anytime as your post is not linked*

*Natasha*: The sorceror asks you to open the door. You do so and also access the security systems of the ship including the camera nearest them. You see a hooded person in power armour (sister of battle with a psychic hood but you dont know that) and an escort of guardsman walking into the corridor towards the ship. The sister sees the door opening and begins to run. Tell the other and take the intiative and try stop them, by closing one of the blast doors.

*Everyone else except Trevor Drake*:
You are all free now . *Arm yourselves with whatever the guardsman have... frag and krak grenades laspistols and lasguns and take their armour if you wish*... Interact with eachother or myself and Ptah and even the non playing character sorcerers.

NONE OF YOU CAN REACH THE WARP YET EXCEPT EINAR AND VILHELM.
They have had psychic drugs administered before by their inquisitors and so have more resistance and the effects wear off quicker. 

*You hear Natasha give a yell about enemies coming. You have a sister of battle in a bad mood coming at you.It's clear you are now in trouble and a bolter shot that hits the back wall and ricochets back is definitely going to shake some of you up, those of you who have never really been in combat before. I was thinkingOpal, Irader, possibly Tanner and Conan would be rather scared by this and it may give others a pause.

React as the thousand sons rush forward to meet them... either join them in the line or cower against the wall. Your choice... their will be enough guardsman for everyone to kill one and for Wilhelms fire to kill about 3*

*Wilhelm*;Arm yourself...you feel the warp coming back to you and as you turn to see the sister running towards you, her bullet whips past your ear. Feel anger and as Rak'an rushes past you you see your chance to impress him and rush forward too.... Use your power on the guardsman and the sister. It wont effect the hooded sister but you may well burn some guard.

*Elisa:* Follow the update above for everyone. You see the sisters hood and recognize it... alert everyone that psychic powers wont work.

*Luciferus* Follow the update above for everyone. Do what you do best and and charge. A flash of fire incinerates the guardsman you were about to stun and almost catches you. Are you the sort of man to forget such and incident? Dont react yet their are kills to make and the nearest guardsman has your name on it. No powers but your close combat skills should be more than sufficient

*Yuri*: Follow the update above for everyone. Your wounds are pretty serious treat yourself using the medical kit you take from a dead guardsman. As you come underattack you rush forward to help but one of the sorcerors push you back telling you to treat the woman. You turn to see a stunning woman limping and clutching her arm. Offer your aid.

*Opal* Follow the update for everyone. your no coward but the bolt spooks you and your limp makes you unfit for combat. React to the medics offer of aid... 

*Ptah* Gather the sorcerors together wait for einar to post about the sister. Rush forward forming a line that fills the corridor and you find yourself next to Rak'an and directly aligned with the hooded sister. Your psychic powers have no effect and Elisa's shout makes you understand that psychic powers will not help you very much against Varkan. You realise the difficulty of the mission to come but for now it is you and Rak'an against the sister. Claim the kill with your bladed staff.



Gabe: You feel your psychic energy building and you try to delve into his mind and bend him to your will. He is no psyker but you try anyway. The power just washes away from him and he smiles plunging a syringe into your arm

"Psychic powers do not effect me wearing this. He shows you an amulet and his hood but just in case"

You feel the drugs seperating you from the warp and as the door opens and 3 interrogators walk in you lash out in frustration with your feet catching him on the knee. 

As you succumb to unconciousness after a flurry of blows from the 4 men you hear them say

"The prison cell has been breached and the craft that attacks us bears the insignia of the thousand sons....."

As you slide into unconciousness you realise the sorceror has come for you. React to it...


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah stood silent as the mortal psykers crawled to their feet; some were more coherent than others it seemed. A man limped to the space before him, attempting to draw himself upright. Ptah studied the human with a dispassionate eye, the softly glowing blue lenses of his helm illuminating the man's features as Ptah looked past the shell of reality and into the man's being.

Violence buzzed around the mortal like a cloud of flies. There was much potential for hate and death from this one, his mind seethed with barely contained aggression. Ptah saw the faint signs of the Blood God's lust in the man and frowned. He would have to be heavy handed to keep this one from falling to the call of battle.

(Luciferus only)*We have come, mortal, just as we promised,* you feel a very powerful force grip your mind and body. Ptah's mindvoice is cold and booming, power and command seem to hang off his words. *You have much potential; however you are brash to pledge something that you have yet to prove. I will be watching you.*

Ptah brushed past the mortal, releasing his grip on the man's mind with a flick of his thoughts and turned towards the female who had spoken aloud about breaching the portal. The very air about her seemed to shiver with indecision. His eyes wandered over her, she had recovered quickly and armed herself with well chosen weapons. The aura of mental pain that hung around the deliberately slashed eagle on her shoulder brought a quirk to his lips. It was clear that her faith had been shaken, yet tattered remains still clung to her soul. 

Ptah felt an eagerness spark in his breast. It had been so long since he had brought one such as this over to the truth. It was easy to break a human, force will upon them and turn them into mindless thralls, but it was so much sweeter if the choice was made willingly. The touch would have to be gentle, courting. 

He slowed his step slightly, adjusting his stance from one of aggressive dominance to that of quiet poise.

(Natasha only) You feel a soft caress on your mind as Ptah approaches, up close his armour is breathtakingly beautiful and intricate and the soft scent of exotic incense catches your nose. The mind touch is not unpleasant, yet the contact is strange; much like a handsome man you have never met before walking up and brushing a hand across your cheek before whispering in your ear. 

(Natasha only)*Do not fear, strong one,* the mind voice is low and soft but very masculine, *we promised to come to you and we have. The Thousand Sons keep their promises. My name is Ptah and my wish is to release you from these vile barbarians who have abused you so. I shall aid you in the breaking of the wards for they are quite strong, but do not worry, for together we can overcome them.* (You feel a surge of power uncoil in your mind... it is unlike any power you have ever felt before and you now see the wards burning brightly on the metal surface of the portal. The power feels limitless in scale. Ptah waits silent as a statue for your response)

Ptah held Wolfbane and his golden bolter loosely at his sides; yet ready to bring to bear the moment he needed them. With a twist of his mind he reached out to his Brothers,

*Be ready for when the mortal opens the door, I will aid her and give her a taste of something sweet. Stand prepared for what may lay beyond.*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha nodded to the sorcerer, a little wearily, as he touched her shoulder, she recoiled slightly, his had like salt on a fresh wound where the aquila was slashed.
As she turned to the door, pushing the thought of the wound, which was more like a wound on her soul, inflicted by her own choice, she looked at the door, approaching it, she felt her hairs standing on the back of her neck, this wasn't going to be as easy as she thought it would be. She should have known ofcourse.. the ship was built to keep psykers in line. Then the second marine stepped up to her, placing his hand also on her shoulder, she shuddered at his voice, feeling it touch her mind like a snake.
She tried to suppress her feeling of revulsion, and to get a grip on her emotions, this would be hard enough without them interfering. Breathing deeply, she concentrated, almost losing her concentration as she suddenly felt the rush of power going through her shoulder.
She gritted as she felt the power of the warp infuse her soul, felt the taint of chaos through the slashed aquila, felt it keenly as if it was on fire. She wanted to recoil and scream, but again managed to barely suppress it. She had things to do, if she wanted to get back at Varken, she would need to survive, and surviving meant getting out of here any way possible.
In her minds eye, the warding runes and scriptures lit up across the gray metal, like flames, burning and barring her way, she reached out with her hand and saw them react to her, drawing stronger, dimming slightly in other places.
'Thank you, I am going to need this...' she muttered, now fully understanding she couldn't hope to disable these wards on her own. As the power kept on rising, she couldn't help but feel elated, where the door of her cursed gift was only ajar, if felt as it had swung open, the possibilities would be endless.
She no longer needed physical contact with this power, sending out tendrils of whitehot energy to the barrier, she saw it interact, each lance scorched by the warding runes, she also noted that every time she did, other places it would dim. Biting her lip, feeling dizzy but confident, she suddenly sent out a tangle of 9 lances at the wards, dancing in front of them, moving left and right, the runes reacted as she figured they did, sending out waves of fire towards them, yet she pulled back with her lances every time, to stop them from being destroyed, pouring in the energy, the runes moved and danced, brighting more and more in places, and others darkening further.
She pushed the lances higher and higher, black spots became to form in places where the runes no longer had power, she had them stretched to their limit, with a lunge, she sent all nine lances straight up at the runes. Even in the physical realm there were flashes and scorches as the runes and lances of power connected, she poured every ounce of the energy she was given into them, feeling the burn through them as she stepped closer, reaching out with her hand.
The lower end of the entire door had gone completely black, no longer warded by the runes because they power was all concentrated above. She touched the cold metal, expecting to be blasted away, but nothing happened.
Quickly she surged with her conciousness through the metal, through the wiring and into the cogitator system that held it shut, twisting it's machine spirit, the bolts came undone and the door humed open.
'GOT IT!' she breathed loudly as she felt the touch of Ptah's power fade from her.
She felt empty again, but she had succeeded. She quickly squeezed herself through the opening door and put her hand directly on the cogitator.
The emptyness became more accute now she used her power on her own again, though she had already brought the machine spirit to submission, it felt heavy to do.
She concentrated on the systems, feeling their touch, working her way into the security system. Through her minds eye, she saw a group of guardsmen running through the corridors towards them, she activated the bulkhead in front of them and behind them to trap them in place, yet she knew they would probably still make it.
'Guards comink from corridor, ten and a battlesister she shouted, then ducked behind the cogitator for cover even as a bolter round flew over her and a lasround struck the device.'
She took a quick peek and a potshot at the guardsmen, hoping to at least stop their advance so the others could come and support before ducking behind the machine again, followed by lasguns at her position.
'I count seven and sister made through bulkdoor before I close door!'


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus listened to the Astartes with open ears and looked into his shimmering blue eyes and bowed before stepping back and turning towards the doors behind him. One of the Females were now begining to open the door. It finally clanked open and the Female pulled back in firing off a shot down the hallway Luciferus pushed her out of the way with one sweep of his arm and charged forwards as a blast from the other male spiraled past, almost hitting him. Luciferus collided with his target and barged him into the wall as he spat "Die!" and took a bit out of his left cheek, he pulled back and ripped it away as the man fell to the floor the large Psyker began to beat him violently with his curled fists, bones snapping.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm took a few potshots with the laspistol at the incoming gaurds to keep their heads down before picking up a lasrifle, he wanted good armor and good weapons before he got out of this pit and knew that he would find them in the Interrogation Chamber. As he fired a bolt round whipped past his head and anger flooded through him, he saw one of the Thousand Sons rush past him and realized now was the time to prove himself. He ran after the warrior shooting his lasgun the whole way but as he got closer he discarded the gun and brought up his hands to face the group of guardsmen and the sister. 

He felt the touch of the warp and it comforted him greatly giving him strength, the air around him became hot and those around him began to sweat profusely, suddenly bright flames shot out of his hands and engulfed the three gaurdsmen around the battle sister and made the rest of the group scramble for cover. He laughed as the gaurdsmen screamed, the flames burning away their skin and muscles, but stopped as he realized that the flames were not affecting the sister. He dove into cover and picked up another fallen lasgun and began taking potshots at her.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa got herself up. Finally she was freed. It look like they had payed no attention to her. Yet when they found out what she once was they would probably kill her after all they would never let an Inquisitor live even a former one. Thus she would have to keep her old identity a secret, somehow. She grabbed one of the dead guardsmen las pistol and a combat knife. She saw the thousand sons talking to another psycher. They were using some kind of psychic power. One she had never seen before. Yet she focused on her mission and got ready for anything. Then the bulk doors opened and several guardsmen appeared and a sister. Yet not just any sister but a sister with a psychic hood. This made no sense to her. Sisters did not have psychic powers or psychic hood on that matter. *She got a psychic hood. That means our Psychic powers wont work. Yet don't kill her. Try to knock her out. I think I might be able to corrupt her. After all whats a better way of revenge then getting one own followers to turn on them. Just how the Chaos gods got the Emperor favorite son to turn upon him.* said Elisa as a telepathic message. She decided to go after the sister to with Wilhelm, she aimed her las pistol at the sister with a psychic hood and took several shots. Yet her main goal was to get up close and injury the sister while knocking her out to.


----------



## Sarcasm

Finally the doors opened and Tanner was about to walk over to them when guardsmen and a sister came into view. A bolter round ricocheted past him and Tanner threw himself down with a curse. He rolled out of the line of fire and took a second to calm himself. "Just imagine your back home, hunting for food again," he muttered to himself. "Except remember these shoot back." With a deep breath he then crawled over to one side of the door and knelt down, using the wall for cover. He glanced at the guardsmen. Some of his fellow prisoners had already attacked them, along with the Thousand Sons. A giant of a man was pummeling a guardsman to death with his fists and another was burning then alive. Taking this all in, Tanner aimed for one guardsman standing back from the fight who was pouring shot after shot at the pyskers. Taking another deep breath, Tanner sighted down the lasgun and pulled the trigger. The guardsman fell, killed by a perfect head shot. "Just like back home," he muttered.


----------



## AceSage

(OOC: Sorry, sorry DB, been gone for two days, though I'll catch up, don't worry)

IC: Conan had always been a heavy sleeper, and when he was tired it only made his sleeping habit worse, and he had been extremely tired since being taken by the mad man and placed on this ship. He tried to open his eyes but they felt extremely heavy, and he could only make out blurred figures. Several tall, hulking figures were in the room along with the other prisoners like himself, but he couldn't see the guards that were usually there, and he looked round to see shapes sprawled on the ground, and realised they were the bodies of the guards. As his vision cleared, he realised that the sorcerer from his dream had not been lying, and he smiled weakly, before his chains were shattered and he collapsed to the floor. A massive, strong hand gripped his arm and hauled him to his feet. He heard a metallic voice speak to him, "Can you fight?" It asked, and he nodded at the towering beast in large armour. The cell was busy with the other prisoners looting from the dead guards, and he shrugged and joined them, looking around for a suitable weapon for him to use. He found a guardsmen still clutching a lasgun, though this gun had a longer barrel and a scope attached to the rail, and he smiled as he lifted the long-las, his hands and arms getting used to the large body of the weapon. It was unlike his hunting rifle he had used back home, as his rifle had a slimmer body, larger barrel, longer stock and his custom-built rifle scope. He hadn't held a gun for a while now and it felt a little strange, though the longer he held it the more of his memory came back to him of how to properly use a gun.

He slung the long-las over his shoulder and bent down to remove the belt from the soldier, fastening it round his waist, and he also took a combat knife from the same dead soldier. He held the combat blade in one hand and looked down at his blood-soaked robes, and decided they weren't fit to wear, so he used the knife to cut off the robes covering his chest and the bottom half would have fallen away had he not been wearing the belt. Satisfied with his handy-work, he slid the knife in between his robe and his belt, hilt-up.

He looked around, and the room was strangely quiet, and for the first time since he had been awake, he started to feel the warp flowing thinly through his veins, and he savoured the feeling, even though it was only small. He tried calming the room a little more. He turned to look at the door to the cell, and laughed when he saw it was open. A round flew into the room, missing everyone and embedding itself in the wall. Conan turned from it, thinking it just a bad shot, but he was shocked when the bullet exploded, and he heard it and dove to the floor. He kept shaking his head, telling himself how after this things would be better, and he used his powers to wash a wave of calm over him and the others around him, but it didn't work, and he ended up gasping a little and beginning to sweat. He breathed in an peered from just inside the cell, aiming down scope, and he saw several more guardsmen and a woman in armour with a strange metal hood on, and he even managed a smile when he saw the top of a guardsman's head sticking out of the man's cover up the corridor, and he moved his aim to the small target, inhaling deeply, holding the breath, and squeezing the trigger. He didn't exhale till he saw the guardsman's head come off, and then he really did smile. Maybe this wasn't all bad, he could get used to it.


----------



## CommissarHorn

crashing down off his chains, Yuri finally came to his senses as he relised where he really was. "Balls"

Looking around he saw the large Fancy Warrior he had been seeing in his dreams. 
Feeling an unsual relief flood him, Yuri shrugged it off as he had more important things to worry about. Around the warrior moved other humans he had seen hanging around the prison. 
Wiping the blood from his eyes with his broken hand, Yuri moved towards a scorched body belonging to that which used to be a guardsmen. Laughing, he slumped down onto the body. "Mind if I use your medi pack?" 
Grabbing hold of the dead guardsmen's personal medi pack with his teeth, Yuri pulled it out and painfully stood up, with his both broken hands hanging by his sides, the pack in his mouth.

"Now what?"
He tried numbing his nerves with the warp, but nothing happened so he instead numbed some of it with his mind, not enough though. It was useless to help the other prisoners, he tried to move towards the fight but was painfully slammed backwards by the fancy figure. Even using the medi-pack was almost impossible as he had no control of his broken arms. 

"argh..hey.." Spotting what seemed to be a female, Yuri figured from the long hair, his eye sight was still a bit dodgy as blood had dried around his eye lids. She emitted an aura, somehow Yuri felt comfortable being closer to her, he didn't know how or why but he did. The other blurry figures were too occupied doing something and moving around. Not being able to use the pack on himself, Yuri Limped towards the standing female and dropped to his knees beside her, lifting the medi pack with his mouth.

"..Take the pack..argh..theres a syringe." Suddenly he licked her shoulder, leaving a small trail of blood. "..inject it into the vein there...argh..it will numb your pain and speed up your body's healing system...sorta...it'll do untill i can...argh..use the warp..fix my arms and deal with you properly.."

Collapsing onto his back, Yuri groaned and laughed at the same time. "Ha ha.. argh.. I told em, they shoulda broken my legs and cut my quadriceps aswell...dumb bastards..."


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah felt the woman recoil from the touch of his mind like a skittish horse and kept the grip firm and steady, projecting regal ease down the link as he let a tendril of power caress her gift. He felt her sudden surprise as the wards lit up in her mind's eye like glowing brands and watched as she tasted the new found power in her mind.

He had given her enough to bypass the wards, but not enough to destroy them outright. Just a taste of the strength coiled inside him. Ptah watched carefully as the woman tested the shining lines, guiding her hand slightly when needed. She was creative, and it thrilled along his nerves when she finally gripped the power fully and assaulted the nine points she had found. The moment she had bypassed them he pulled the power back, smiling under his helm as he felt her mind linger on the sweet taste as her powers returned to their mundane levels once again.

(Natasha only)*Impressive and creative,* Ptah purred softly in the woman's mind as she breached the portal, *I understand you are afraid and hurt, yet your control is still strong. Stand aside for I do not wish for you to be injured by these brutes.* Before you feel him slip from your mind you get a flashing glimpse of a great golden city in flames. It is so brief that you aren't sure if you imagined it or not.

Ptah surged forward with his brothers as the tide of guardsmen poured through the open portal. The barking voice of a bolt pistol caught his attention as he caught sight of one of the abhorrent Sisters of the corrupt ecclesiarch standing in the middle of the guards. He reached out and felt the tendrils of his mind probe slid off her veil and snarled in fury. 

This was becoming tiresome; he would have to bloody his hands in battle. The foul inquisitor would pay dearly for making him fight like a common low blood Astartes.

The air buzzed and snapped with the exchange of las fire. Ptah ignored such petty discharge and hefted Wolfbane before him, the daemon staff whispering thirstily in his thoughts, as he leapt to meet the Sister. Rak'an was half a stride ahead of him, his staff crackling with warpfire as he brought it around in a sweeping arc. The Sister was fast, fending off Rak'an's blow with a desperate parry of her long blade. Her power armour was a gleaming deep red and festooned with fluttering oath papers. _Such hollow words would do little to save her soul here_ Ptah thought as he smiled with a feral hunger.

He heard the mindvoice of one of the psykers, a female. The projection was choppy and unfocused, yet the tone caused him to seethe in anger. He reached out to Rak'an's with a jab of thought,

*How dare one of these mortals presume to give orders to us like we are some sort of servants!* He spat at his Brother's mind. *I shall not stand for that, Rak'an.*

The Sister spun and lunged with her blade. Ptah knocked the tip aside with a spinning cross of Wolfbane and stepped within her reach to backhand the Sister with the butt of his pistol. The Sister was knocked backwards by the force of the blow, stumbling to get her blade up into a guard position. Ptah batted it aside again, warpfire trailed after the sweeping blades of Wolfbane as he brought the staff around in a sweep. The Sister barely brought her blade up in time to intercept the blow.

Ptah channeled force down the staff and watched the horror bloom on the bloody face of the Sister as the flame wreathed blade of Wolfbane shimmered and passed right through the metal of her sword to bury itself in the chest of her armour. Wolfbane moaned in delight as it slid through the hardened plates and into the very essence of the woman. The Sister's body convulsed as Ptah lifted her from the floor, her sword clattered to the decking from nerveless fingers as the blade drunk deeply of her lifeforce.

After a moment, Ptah let the corpse fall back to the floor in a limp heap; Wolfbane sliding from her breastplate with a sigh. Not a mark could be seen on the Sister's armour where the blade had just rested. He spun on his heel and pointed Wolfbane back towards the psykers. His shimmering white robes whipped about as if caught in a spectral gale,

(Everyone) *I care nothing for your petty desires for revenge at this moment, mortals.* His mindvoice is sharp and echoes strangely through your heads; bringing with it a sensation of biting cold, *Do not presume to give me orders. If you prove yourselves worthy by surviving this ordeal, then you shall be given the chance to _request _such things.*

Ptah spins Wolfbane to his side once again and gestures to his battle brothers to form up once more. He then looks to Rak'an for his Captain's next order.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

As Ptah commented on her work and rushed past her, she took another breath, feeling acutely the cracked ribs from her torture.
Gritting her teeth, she got up after him, shotgun in hand.
'Thanks, panicking or cuddling self only gets you killed in a fight, though I could use a shot of painkilers about now.'
One of the guardsmen aimed his lasgun at his back, and promptly got his shoulder blown off by her shotgun, as he feel, she shot a second slug into the one behind him, that was unsure who to target. His bodyarmour protected him from the shell, but he fell backwards, she pulled out one of her pistols and fired at him, splattering his brains on the wall behind him.
At least some of the others were opening fire on the guardsmen too, she saw one of them at the back trying to snipe her get his head blown off, and the third go down in melee with the massive guy who had kneeled before Ptah.
The marine's other flank had already been cleared by the flames, leaving only the sister.
She watched and had to admire his skill at hand to hand combat. Even Parker, the old sarge of the squad she was attached to back when she was with the catachans, would have been hardpressed against him.
"Three more on other side of bulkhead door, theylocked between bulkheads. Say, that sister armour looks about my size, mind if I take armour? Should work better thank flak vest."


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an smiled as the last guardsman fell to a perfect head shot and he turned to two men lying with lasguns raised. He reached down and pulled them to their feet muttering

"Excellent shots and not even warp assisted, you both have a natural eye. We will have to get you two better weaponry. Lasguns are wasted on you two."

He clapped them both on the shoulder turning as he heard the pilot who had opened the door asking about opening the bulkhead. Rak'an closed his eyes and saw a large human standing with bloody hands over the mangled pulp of a guardsman. His hands were suddenly racked with violent tremors and the sorceror recognized the drugs leaving his system. 

He saw the brutal eyes filled with death and a thought struck him and he yelled to Natasha and Ptah

"Open the bulkhead. Natasha access the security systems get me as much information as you can about the route to Varkan."

He pointed to the huge man

"Leave the guards to him"
He opened a link to the huge mans mind and hissed
*Show me what you can do with the warp inside you. Leave none alive*

He spun round at the sound of the groan and saw a human grasping a medi pack tightly as he convulsed slightly and he moved over placing his hands upon the broken legs. 

He reached to the malstrom of the warp allowing the rush of power to sweep over him like an icy wave of pure energy. it swirled surrounding him before solidifying into an impregnable cocoon of madness. He steadied his mind as it impacted upon his sanity, a huge mass pushing him towards the abyss of gibbering delinquency yet Rak'an was prepared and he allowed the image of the eye to fixate his mind. A single eye, the sacred emblem of Magnus held him to his sense of self and he became a rock in a flowing stream of energy, immobile and indestructable. 

Now he reached out to the warp with his mind and the energy became part of him flowing into every fibre of his body. He forced the energy to his fingers and then into the body of the groaning healer forcing the cracks in the bones to soldify and the muscles and skin to knit together. His subconcious released the mans legs yet his body was still saturated with the power of the warp.

Slowly he released the energy and he felt his heart rate slow as the power drained from him and he desperately resisted the selfish urge to grab more. Slowly he removed his helmet and stared into the psykers eyes

"Did you see how to do that? You have talent, healer. You will definitely be a valuable psyker"

He felt Ptah's mind 

*I have a feeling we have captured something quite special today. Keep an eye on the big man and the machine girl. The healer is mine... I have a little more talent than you in that area whilst there are two excellent shots. We should both keep an eye on them. Also do not be so hard on the girl who gave the order. I believe she is used to authority however I don't know what to make of her. Also the guy with fire seems to be powerful. We were lucky here... *
He severed the connection before adding
* Give her the power armour but take off that psychic hood... Oh and open the bulkhead yourself... I want Natasha to concentrate on the security systems and i dont want her to feel to valuable or powerful*

_________________________________________________________________
Update

Sorry guys for the fairly fast pace. Once we get to Varkan and pick up Trevor Drake it will slow down.

*Trevor Drake*: still on last update

*Sel and Solitaire*: If you wish to do the last update that is fine or you can skip to this no problem. 

*All of you*: The sister is dead and the guardsman dead. Spend the time that Luciferus will use to slaughter the next guardsman to get to know each other and the thousand sons.

ONLY DA AND COMISSAR HORN HAVE THEIR WARP POWERS BACK. The rest of you are gaining some feeling but its too risky to try anything big


*Ptah*: Respond to your lord... then allow Natasha the armour and open the bulkhead or rip it apart enough to allow Luciferus through to attack the guard. Interact with Tanner... discuss his shooting his past and his hopes for chaos

*Natasha*: Take the power armour and react to Ptah opening the bulkhead... jealousy? confusion? before devoting yourself to the security systems... you see Varkan in his office with 3 interrogators and the other psyker. Lock them in and disable the sentry guns on the route...

*Luciferus*: React to the thousand son choosing you specifically... are you proud or just happy to kill. When those doors open (when euph posts) you go through and use your powers to kill. 3 guardsman there... have fun

*Elisa*: You know Ptah's outburst was aimed at you... react to it as you wish...Also you see Natasha gaining the power armour... jealousy? and decide its time to make yourself some allies amongst the thousand sons. Approach the sorceror (me) and ask him what he intends to do with Varkan.... tell him off your ability to wring information from people.

*Solitaire and Wilhelm*: Solitaire give the medic a gorgeous smile as your wounds heal and you see the charred corpses at Wilhelms feet. He has already shown himself to be susceptible to your charm and now you realise he is powerful. Go over and make yourself an ally. Wilhelm you know she is manipulating you but... the way the light glistens in her hair... her breasts.... wait manipulation. Resist as best you can. She has no warp power so you arent entranced... succumb or run or try and manipulate her yourself?

*Tanner and Conan*: React to the thousand sons praise and find yourself together... united by the crack shot bond. Make friends and discuss the thousand sons... are you ready to commit to chaos?

*Irader and Yuri*: Irader your wounds trouble you and you see a man with a medic pack. Go to him and ask for treatment. Yuri react to the thousand sons praise and then use the new skills you may or may have already known to treat Iraders wounds.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah nodded at Rak'an's instructions,

*Yes, my Captain.*

He then, slowly, turned back to the female with the gift of machines. He paused and tilted his head to the side for a moment, considering her as she stood watching him with hooded eyes. Mortals seemed to find such scrutiny unnerving; this one was cut of tougher material than most.

He reached out and cupped her mind again with gentle fingers,

(Natasha only) *Consider it a gift from me, for the pain you have been put through...* he pauses for a moment to holster his pistol and turns to the armour. Reaching down, he tears the psykic hood from the armour with a quick motion and tosses it to the side. *Your mind is too beautiful to be hidden by such a foul thing...*

Ptah smiled to himself as he turned to the bloodied form that Rak'an had just fed with power. He trusted his Captain's judgment of the brute. The warp only knew that brute force had a use, one he was about to demonstrate.

His anger at the woman's words was still hot in his mind, burning bright like the last moments of a dying star. He gripped that anger as he turned to the bulkhead. Its surface was rift with wards that glowed faintly to his warp-touched eyes.

He faced it full on, planting his feet firmly on the decking and holding Wolfbane loosely at his side. Ptah slowed his breathing, reaching for the powers that intertwined with his being. The mark on his right shoulder lit up with coiling blue flame as he felt the sweet, liquid power answer his call. It flowed into him and he stroked it gently, forming it to his will.

He raised his left hand to the door and made a dismissive gesture. The warding runes exploded in a blinding thunder crack of discharging power as he forced pure warp essence through them. Their glowing after images hissed and smoked on the surface of the metal.

With the wards gone he bent his mind to the bulkhead itself, tracing the very structure of it in his mind. A low moan swept from the metal as it began to visibly shiver. Blue flames crept around the rim and Ptah clenched his fist in a sudden, savage gesture. The entire door shrieked as it was ripped from it seating with a deafen howl of tearing metal. It hung in the air before him for a moment, crawling with sapphire flames before he made another sharp gesture and the bulkhead folded in on itself to collapse on the floor in a crumpled ball of twisted steel and flame.

He nodded to the savage man and gestured to the gaping hole.

*Go, show me what you can do mortal.*


----------



## solitaire

Opal stumbled and through herself behind some rubble, cringing at how her leg landed, as the firing started. She reached inside her robes and tightened her hand on her laspistol. Gingerly she poked her head round the corner but jerked it back as a las bolt nearly burnt her face off.
"So much for that idea." She muttered to herself sullenly and resigned to staying out of the way. Something lumbered next to her and she chose to ignore it when it suddenly garbled something and licked her! Opal nearly cried out at this man's perverse motives and her hand re-tightened on the pistol. She glanced at his face for but a moment then stopped and looked again. His eyes were encrusted with blood, but then how could he be mesmerised to a full enough extent if he could hardly see her? Suddenly the words he had blurted earlier came together in her mind and she understood them. Grabbing desperately at the medi-pack lying on the ground she drew the needle and didn't hesitate to plunge it into her arm where he had pointed. The pain flared up for a second then started to dim. Sighing gratefully, yet still warily, she shifted into a more comfortable position then stood. Opal nodded to him thankfully then moved off to the others.

She chose to move to the side of the man who had helped her up earlier. Opal knew she had to cement herself into the group so there was no risk of being kicked out due to her lack of combat skills.
"Hi there," she forced herself to smile though still avoided his eyes, afraid of what she might see, "The name's Opal Lance, and you are? Is there anyway I can help. . ?"


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus had bowed for seven long seconds at the Thousand Sons before raising himself to his full height and grinned saying "I am your pawn and shall do it" as the other Marine who seemed to be the stronger of the two tore away a metal bulkhead and let Luciferus slip in. There was three Imperial Guardsmen, no scum he thought with a smile aiming Las Weapons at him. Luciferus flung his hand upwards and caused the first man to fly into the air and impact the roof, he fell back down in a crumpled pile and moaned loudly a smile slowly dragging across the Psyker's face. 

The second man screamed loudly as blood began to seep from his Orifices, increasing in heat it slowly melted deep rivits down his skin as he fell to his knees clawing away the skin on his face. Luciferus walked towards the struggling man and placed a foot in his chest, he kicked him onto his back and stared into the deep green eyes of the last man, who was clearly a youth who had now began to mutter "Monster" over and over again. The Psyker cocked his head and winked before stepping forwards and punching the man in the gut he lifted his hand and the mans arm jerked upwards with a crack of bones, he done it for every limb until the man stood his face twisted into a grimace as his jaw began to pull away painfully until it finally gave in and shattered.

Luciferus let the body drop and turned, the first man was trying to pull himself up but found his head broken and pulsing, Luciferus grabbed him from behind and bit off his ear spitting it away he forced his hand through the mans back and took hold of his spine, pulling it a wave of blood flowed up around his arm and began to twist and turn before splattering to the ground. The Psyker and Pit Fighter stood, walking back to the Astartes who had opened the door he bowed and said "The way is clear". He was honoured that he had been given the chance to show his true power to the Space Marines and knew he would not dissapoint them.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'Thanks' She nodded with a hint of a smile at Ptah, thinking to herself 'That sister was wearing a psychic hood, guess they don't trust their new charges with Dangeroys toys yet.' And began stripping down the sister, with a little unfamilarly she muttered 'Damn where's that catch, ah right, Here it is.'
Finally, with a click, the robe fell open and away. She began to undo the powered armour, removing all the plates before removing the body suit. Not bothering for niceties, she stripped herself quickly and pulled on the body glove, suppressing a groan of pain from her broken rib. She slipped the glove around herself and adjusted it for her precise size.

As she did so. She watched Luciferus being let loose on the guardsmen.
"They never had a chance, this is what the emperium fears. Uncontrolled and undisciplined power, combined with a lust of murder and destruction. What is so different between him and those that run this ship?", she thought, recalling again the flicker of vision she had, just before marine's power left her completely, she had no idea why it came back again to her, but it felt connected.

With a slight grimace, she concentrated, taking hold of the bodyglove, mentally feeling it touch her skin, and the glove began to mould around her, as the micro adjusters worked themselves in a perfect fit. Then she pulled on the armour plates, finishing up and locking them into place with not quite familiar but practiced moves.
The power hummed to life as she concentrated more, the plates clicked into place and adjusted to her form as well, interlocking with the body glove, the whole armour came to life. She looked thoughtfull for a moment, and then grinned. 'Watch This Ptah.' she thought.

The armour swirled further to life, the armour pack exhausts increasing the whafts of heat for a moment as the armour was filled with warp energy, she pushed a little further, small blue flames erupted from the heat exhausts and swirled around the armour, then died out again, though she now stood erect, somehow almost seeming taller, the armour also seemed somehow to have slightly more readjusted, plates having reformed themselves into a custom fit onto her body.

Tentatively, she reached out tot he torn pieces of the bulkhead door. Holding two hands on the side, she began to slowly twist her wrists, the metal of the bulkhead groaned.
She tightened her grip on the metal, her fingers making marks on it and bent further, twisting the metal of the bulkhead slowly, but very surely, the psychicly augmented armour enhancing her strength.
'So That is why people like this kind of armour so much. I Definitely approve.' She grinned broadly as she picked up the bolter of the sister easily, then walked over to the second cogitator in the hallway with the dead guardsmen, stepping casually over the body of the first and put her hand on the machine.
Concentrating and keeping her eyes closed as the cogitator's screen flashed at her.
After a little while, she opened her eyes again. 'I found him, he's in his torture room, he's got three interrogators with him, and one of us, his name is Gabe I think, he seems unconcious, not sure what they're planning to do. Down this corridor till the stairs on the left, go up two levels, then turn right, fourth door on the left. Altering the sentry guns systems, Gah, stupid things have internal machine spirits, I can't lock onto them from here to take control, cutting power to them, also altering bulkhead access codes, Bulkhead behind the inquisitor locked, bulkheads on levels 3, 2 and 1 closed and locked in emergency system. Exit defense posts, cutting power, locking bulkheads. They're going nowhere. Hmm.. vox relay system.. bye bye.'
Somewhere in further down, sparks of electricity blasted from a panel in a checkpoint room where suddenly the bulkhead doors closed, the life support and all power was cut, leaving the surprised guardsmen in the dark.


----------



## Necrosis

So much for her plan. It look like one of the marines was pretty angry at her. In her point of view he was more like a Khrone Berserk then a Thousand Son. She had face all sorts of different kinds of chaos space marines. The Thousands Sons were very quiet, tactical and usually having greats plans. Yet this one seemed to just charge into the enemy and kill them without a 2nd thought. Yet it seemed the leader decided to defend her which actually surprised her. It was rare for someone to surprise her. Especially after her encounters with Varken.

Yet she had not shown them any of her psychic powers. They were unsure what to do with her. She now had two choices. Show them her psychic powers or keep it a secret. If she didn't show them this may result in her getting left behind by the group but then again knowledge was power. She then heard about Natasha getting the power armour. She would have preferred to have it herself but it was tactical the right choice thus she didn't care about it to much. If they made it to the armour they could probably all get power armour. Yet she decided not to raise her hopes. Hope was the first step to disappointment after all. Yet their was one question that still burned in her mind. Something she could not ignore.

She then made her way to the Sorcerer. "Sorcerer, if I may Inquire. What do you plan to do with Varken? Do you even plan to kill or even encounter him? Oh and you were right about me having authority before all of this happened." said Elisa to the Thousand Son Sorcerer. "As for my power, well I use warp energy to increase my and my nearby allies strenght and toughness. I can make a regular guardsmen stronger then a mighty space marines in brute force and toughness." said Elisa as she began to increase her own strenght and toughness.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm's chest was heaving with each breath when the beautiful woman came over to him. He had a hunch what her power might be, he was usually right about hunches, and decided to feel out the waters a bit and see where her true colors lie before he committed to anything....but still she was beautiful. He shook his head as he turned to her, *"If this were any other situation I would say I am pleased to meet you Miss Lance, but we do happen to be making a jailbrake on a Black Ship, yet I am still very pleased to meet you." * He took her hand and kissed it before bowing to her, *"I am, or rather was, Interrogator Wilhelm. My specialty is of course...well I'm sure you have figured that out by now."* he motioned to one of the charred corpses and realized she wouldn't look him in the eye.

*"You are afraid, I can see it, don't be. We will be out of here very soon thanks to our saviours and then we can take reve...."* he stopped abruptly before continuing, *"Excuse me my mind is a bit frayed at the moment. Here take this lasgun and follow close behind me and I will make sure you don't get killed, hopefully after that we will have time to properly train you."* He handed her a fallen lasgun and showed her quickly how to aim and shoot and then kissed her hand again before turning and watching the huge brute of a man tear apart the gaurdsmen.


----------



## solitaire

_Ahhh an Interrogator!_ thought Opal to herself, _Who knows what monstrosities he's committed, or is going to._ She tried to relax and smiled again but it faltered and she turned a little green as she realised he was the one who had torched the guardsmen so viciously. Composing herself Opal prepared to answer his very true question about her being afraid.
"I wouldn't say I was afraid," she began, swivelling her eyes around so that they were looking up at the ceiling, "Just... Wary, yes wary. We don't know who we can trust after all." Opal gladly took the few lessons he was giving her about how to use the weapon and she quickly imprinted it upon her mind in order not to forget it. With a heave of willpower she managed to stop herself squirming and stay still while he kissed her hand _again_. Opal turned a bit more green as she turned with Wilhelm and saw the men being slaughtered in a truly hideous fashion. . .


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner felt a rush of elation at the marine's praise, even though the clap on the shoulder was rather painful. He polished the sight on his lasgun and held it loosely, watching guardsmen be ripped to shreds by one of the other psykers. Turning to Conan, partly to avoid having to watch the nauseating sight of the guardsmen's deaths, he held out his hand and said, "I'm Tanner. That was a nice shot there. You do much shooting?"


----------



## Sei 'fir

Having been in a complete trance during the combat, irader look down at his wounds seeing blood leak out of him, how amsingt he started giggling. HE snapped out of his hysteria and saw a man carrying a medikit he stumbled over to the man. "Hmmm yes 'd like to procur three pounds of your finest health old chap"


----------



## CommissarHorn

"Argh!!!" Power flooded through Yuri, as the fancy warrior looked down upon him and he suddenly felt the awesome warrior's praise. He didn't enjoy it. Deep within himself, Yuri harboured a burning hate for Chaos and its ever changing ways.

Flowing his blood through himself, Yuri's wounds healed much more rapidly. Usually the process of healing by pumping blood cells to patch up the wound hurts like hell, and usually Yuri blocks out the pain by numbing his nerves but this time it was different. Yuri did not block the pain and his whole body flared up in a hot searing pain. His arms burned and stung but he welcomed the pain, it was a sober truth and the only real awakening to where he really was.

"Hmmm yes 'd like to procur three pounds of your finest health old chap"

Turning, Yuri spotted an old looking man limping towards him. Lifting an eyebrow, Yuri stared at the old face. "3 pounds of health? Where do you think you are? Jeez, come ere grandpa." 

Shaking off his limbs, Yuri felt fresh and renewed. He was hungry and tired, but he numbed any excess nerves that got in his way. 

Grabbing the old man's robes, he focused the warp and began moving the blood of the Old Man towards the wound. At the same time, Yuri blocked the nerves around the wounded area. The wound quickly began growing together and the skin rapidly grew over the wound. "The wound is soft and still healing, so don't touch it grandpa." 

He stuck his hand out, "Yuri Chudov, pleased to meet you."


----------



## Sei 'fir

"Irafer Commodus" he replied " a pleasure to meet you too, its fine weather we're having you know. So what are your opinions on the cyclopean servants rather strange wouldn't you say?"
His eyes fell upon the recently healed wound "fine job you did there" i see your powers have returned sooner than mine its only to be expected i've always heard that vahallan's are so stubborn even chemicals don't effect them spose it could be worse though you could be catachan." He should no emotion at his own casual racism.
"So any idea whats going on here???


----------



## AceSage

Conan looked at the outstretched hand once, before looking back up at the man it belonged to. He grasped the Tanner's hand firmly. "Actually I do, used to be a hunter back...home. I'm Conan, how did you learn to shoot?" He asked Tanner, releasing the grip on his hand and checking over his long-las.

"How do you feel about all this anyway?"


----------



## Sarcasm

"I was a hunter too. I was the greatest shot in my village. I would never miss, especially since my psychic powers give me control over animals. Plants too. But then that bastard inquisitor came and dragged me away," Tanner replied with feeling. "That's how I ended up on this stinking ship.
"This whole business isn't all that great but I would rather be with these marines than still chained up. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot. And who knows, maybe Chaos can offer me something the Imperium can't. What about you, what's your opinion on the whole matter?


----------



## CommissarHorn

Looking the Old man in the face, Yuri laughed. "Chemicals? We'd proply just drink it anyway. Ha ha." 

Looking around himself, he wiped away the blood from his eyes. What he saw pleased and dissapointed him. Beside another male prisinor stood the female he had treated. She appeared strikingly beautiful and young. "Woah, shes pretty hot." 

Littering the floor were dead bodies of guardsmen. Other prisinors were doing things and running around. A pair of guys sat shaking hands and talking about something. Beside them stood the astartes warrior, although Yuri knew he was a traitor astartes.

Yuri turned once more to Commodus. "Listen Grandpa, it seems we're being rescued. These 'cyclopean' bastards are traitors. Try to avoid talking to em too much, they're trouble. Our faith will protect us."


----------



## Sei 'fir

"Avoid talking to them why that would be somewhat rude. Yes they're traitors magnus' legion though the name is lost to me at the moment but yes definately traitors. But their rescuing us from an insane man who was goin to torture us so really who is it that is evil."
Irafer's eyes fell upon the grenade belt of a fallen guardsman "excelllent these should come in useful" 
He tied the belt around himself.
"Faith my dear boy, why have faith in someone who sent these inquistors to hunt us?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

While Wilhelm waited for orders and gathered ammo he shot a psychic message to the woman Elisa _*You used to be an Inquisitor yes?*_ as he waited for an answer he found a large combat knife on one of the guardsmen and took it for himself, picking the blood out from under his nails. As he leaned against the wall he said, *"So Opal, that is your name right? What exactly did you do to get put in this ship?" * While the tone of his voice made it seem like it was just small talk he really wanted to get information on everybody here and who better to start with then the frail beauty who really has never fought before in her life.


----------



## solitaire

"Well," Opal let a smile play upon her lips before continuing, "My powers, I don't think I need to explain what they are, surfaced just under 3 years ago. I was still in education at the time and, two years later, when I left I was approached by a Chaos cult. Thinking about it now they probably didn't even know what they were worshipping and were more interested in money and power. I was promised to be taught how to manipulate people to the fullest extent but instead I... I..." She stopped and Opal's face suddenly became pained and emotional as she failed to control her emotions, "... I was forced to do... unspeakable things. The Inquisitor raided the cult many months later and originally I thought I was being rescued by the Imperium I disapproved of, but instead I got this." She referenced the area around them then sat down on a bench with a sigh, the memories making her legs wobbly and her to feel light headed. . .


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an smiled at the authoratitive female as she inquired about his plans for Varkan

"You may inquire and I will answer. Varkan's anti psyker activities have inconvenienced us. I intend to ensure he does not do so again. Also Varkan has tortured countless psykers from countless cabal's... their were rumours that he and his interrogators had uncovered some useful information that we may be able to use to our advantage."

He saw the girls eyes become glazed for a minute and her lips moved ever so slightly as she responded to a psychic message. A smile twisted his lips and he used the time to call out to the stunning woman

"Opal. I need you up front guide us to the inquisitors torture chamber. We got to rescue Gabe"

He saw Elisa still distracted and he added his own psychic messages to Brother Sark'ian

*You see the two hunters. They are both excellent shots. Take them across and try and stop the supply train to the broadside batteries. We are making slow progress and we need to buy some time* He felt his brother affirm his message and he watched the tall figure stride away.

The second message was to Natasha
* Well done. You are evidently skilled with machines, you are a strong psyker and a valuable addition.* He felt a tiny hint of pain in her mind and he added *There is a medic. You need not feel unnecessary pain*

He turned back to Elisa who was now staring slightly
"My apologies. Terribly rude of me. This authority what did it entail? We thousand sons spend so long amongst books we forget the glory of a story told out loud."
________________________________________________________________
Update: Ok we have some nice little friendships going and Natasha has done her work and our path should be clear of guardsman and sisters at least. So advance as a disorganized group... stealthily... quickly... relaxed and continue your conversations.

I am not putting this in anyone's updates but the thousand sons are all judging you... sizing you up so it might be good for any of you to take control... maybe something in it for you or maybe you want to duck and keep your head down

You can all use your powers freely now no inhibitions... though using them on a thousand son my not be wise. Remember they are all much stronger than you and trained to resist psychic power and then counter attack. That doesnt mean you arent tempted!


Opal and Wilhelm: Opal the thousand son wants you to take them to the torture chamber which is now locked. You have a great memory so the route is easy for you to remember. Wilhelm has come to the head of the column with you. You got your powers back so turn them on him. Try make him yours. Wilhelm Elisa will respond to your message and you reply so you are a little distracted when solitaire goes for you and you feel the full effects of solitaires power.. Try muster your resistance but you feel nothing but rapturous adoration. As you begin to succumb one of the non playing thousand sons fortifies your mind against her power. As you feel solitaires mind forced from yours you are left with a small message from the Thousand son "You need to learn to fortify your mind" and you realise two things
1) the thousand sons are stronger than you thought (and that guy isnt even the most powerful)
2)You are not going to let your guard down around that bitch
Give opal the eye and move over to talk to necrosis in private

Solitaire as your forced from his mind you dont realise it was the thousand sons intervention and think Wilhelm is stronger than you realised, also you may well have made an enemy. 

Natasha and Yuri: Natasha after being commended psychically by the sorceror you realise you are making a good impression yet the pain in your ribs is unbearable. Head to the medic. Yuri you excuse yourself from the older gentleman and head for the stunning woman but as you get their a second woman in power armour approaches and asks you to heal her. Do it psychically... numb her pain and fix her ribs using the methods you saw the thousand so use. Though Opal is stunning Natasha is a more realistic achievement and your not pissed enough to believe your the emperor himself. Confide in her your doubts over turning to chaos. Natasha you have your doubts as well. Find solace.

Ptah, Luciferus, Irafer: As natasha moves to the medic the elderly gentleman Irafer is left alone with frag grenades around him. As you move forward following opals lead talk with luciferus about his destruction of the guardsman.. are you impressed or scared by his violence?. As you pass a sealed bulked head you hear the sound of banging and gunshots. Its the trapped guard. Luciferus begs to kill them but your attention is upon the enigma of Irafer and you restrain him. Ask Irafer what he can do? Irafer show her and freeze the blood of the guard in their veins or boil it.. your choice. 

Elisa: You respond to Wilhelms private message and then talk to the sorceror a little bit more. When vilhelm comes over excuse yourself and talk to him.... he knows your secret... how will you pacify him
(Boring one for you this time better one next post)


Tanner and Conan: As you loose yourself in the memories of the hunt their is a tap on your shoulders from one of the non playing thousand sons. He crooks his finger and leads you away from the group..... Be afraid he might be trying to kill you or just talk hair. However he leads you to a platform high above the hull of the ship where you see 6 servitors frantically running with supplies of ammo to the broadside batteries of the star ship. The thousand son simply says 
"Your the crack shots. Take them out and quickly!"
3 each do as he says and for all you know he might be about to kill you if you fail. Though his bolter is pointed at the corridor outside you dont doubt his armour will stop your rounds whilst his will kill you instantly.

Trevor Drake: I know your busy with tactica wars and god knows what else so when you get time go back to the last update but its not important.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha nods to Ra'kan, and can't help but feel a little proud of her handywork. Like sergeant Parker commenting 'Hey, wow, we're alive' on the fact they were still alive after getting artillery rained on their position, her psychic shield, she could no longer invoke because of the inquisitor having saved their butts.
She was also glad to see the medic, it was taking her visible effort now to keep herself walking properly. The adrenaline of the fight fading, she could feel the pain of the exertion acutely.
She walked over to him, glad for the power armour's support.
'So, Yuri, is it? The sorcerer say you medic, got painkillers for broken rib? Some valhallan Wodka will do in pinch.'


----------



## Necrosis

Dang, that Thousand son was on to her. Even with her training he would probably know if she was lying. Yet she could keep her secret without lying to him. He ask if she use to be an Inquisitor. Technically she still was, Varken didn't have the authority to remove her rank. He was a simply Inquisitor and a Tribunal would be required for her to lose her rank. Thus her rank remained. *I use to work for a highly respected Inquisitor until Varken came. Then everything went downhill from their. Varken executed all my teammates in front of my own eyes and killed my Inquisitor with an orbital bombardment when he was fighting a greater daemon. That is why I wish to kill him, that coward.* replied Elisa. Everything she said was techincally true. She then focus back on the Sorcerer. "I have work under an Inquisitor for a long time and had nearly unlimited authority. In which time I have learned many secerts." said Elisa to the Sorcerer.


----------



## CommissarHorn

The beautiful young girl began moving off with another prisoner. "Sorry Grandpa, but its time I left. You need anything, give us a shout." 

Moving away from the Old man Yuri was interrupted as one of the prisinors wearing power armour stumbled over to him. Spotting the injured psyker's face he instantly recognised her home world. Her facial features were, to any offworlder, the exact same as the Vallhallans. Only a Valhallan could tell the difference, and their was a difference.

'So, Yuri, is it? The sorcerer say you medic, got painkillers for broken rib? Some valhallan Wodka will do in pinch.'

Yep, Yuri thought. Her accent confirmed it, she's a Vostroyan.

"Vodka? Ha ha, find me some salted pickles, bread and some butter in this place, and I'll get you some vodka." Where did she expect him to get vodka from? Not in this prison surely. Yuri smiled, damn Vostroyans always impatient.

"Your wounded, come here." He looked down at her, she was alot smaller than Yuri. Although the other girl was the prettiest he'd ever seen in his life, he felt more comfortable with the Vostroyan...it was his pride overtaking his sensual lust.

Grabbing her by the shoulder, Yuri tuned into her central nervous system. She can control machines. Hmm, he thought, usefull. She was tired, and only just losing her adrenaline. She'll be a bit shaky soon. Finding her damaged rib, he increased the flow of red and white blood cells in that area. At the same time, he shut off her pain receptors in the rib caged area. The red blood cells infused her wound together and her bruises dissapered. The white cells increased, protecting her from any infections. 

"Your wound is serious, It'll be fixed in at least ten minutes." Taking his hand off from her he handed her the medi pack. "I won't be needing it. I'm Yuri, as you know. Yuri Chudov 222nd regiment Valhallan Infantry. I never got your name..."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'Ahh.. thanks, I am Natasha Yashan, Catachan 12th, sanctioned psyker, or used to be anyway, before inquisitors decide dey take interest in me. If we find mess hall, I see if I get you lunch. I Would not mind some jerky myself right now.'
She leaned against the wall, feeling the pain subside in her chest, putting the medikit on her belt next to her grenades.
'Then tings went downhill fast, second mission, Varkan shows up and executes Inquisitor that took me from regiment, take me to this ship. Emperor willing, he pay for this.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

As Wilhelm walked with Opal at the front of the line he suddenly began to feel extremely strong feelings toward her, what scared him most is that he knew what was happening but could do nothing to stop it. Just as the attack had began he felt an immense presence aide him in pushing out Opal's attack and a message from the Thousand Son _*You need to learn to fortify your mind*_ 

Wilhelm saw Opal looking at him and caught her gaze with his, his eyes seeming to bore into her a trait he had learned from his old Inquisitor Flovak, and he knew that she would get the message that she just made a very bad enemy. A fire engulfed both of his hands and he sent her a psychic message _*Do that again and you will end up like the gaurdsmen behind us*_. As Wilhelm made his way to where the woman Elisa was he began the practice rituals that Flovak had taught him to protect his mind. It had always been hard for him seeing as how he had been so centered around aggressive psychic attacks but he just needed to get back up to speed with it and should be ok again.

When he got somewhat near Elisa so that she knew that he wanted to talk he kept practicing with his mind barrier. Most of his attempts to get his old barrier back up ended with failure but every now and then for the briefest of seconds he would get it back up again and feel the security within his own head. But when it went back down he cursed Varkan for all of the torture he had made him endure, he knew for sure that that had been what had broken his mind's defenses.

As Elisa came over to him he thought on what to say while still practicing, he knew that most likely only the Thousand Sons would realize what he was doing and prepared himself a mental spike in case this Elisa tried to invade his mind, he may have no barriers in place yet but he still had his attacks. When she got to him he said, *"So what do you plan on doing once we all get off this ship?"* 

A tiny psychic fire lit up behind his eyes and gave the impression that little blue flames were burning them, but in fact it was a byproduct of him getting his barrier up again, this was definatetly something he had missed and almost forgotten about. It had given him a somewhat frightening look to those who did not work with him, because he had his barrier up all the time his eyes were always like this, but now as the barrier was about to fall he fought to keep it up the thought of just his eyes keeping him going. 

Finally he felt a tiny barrier snap into place and let out a long sigh of relief, he only had about four more to go before his mind would be properly protected again, _great_, he thought. He was sweating profusely now, the effort it had taken him to even get the fist tiny barrier up draining him, but it was well worth it. It would definately not be enough to gaurd him against attacks but it would be an early warning sign of incoming ones so that he could properly react, the perfect defense against that whore. 

The tiny blue flames stayed in his eyes now and he saw the puzzled look on Elisa's face, *"I feel like you are someone I can trust, don't worry this doesn't mean I'm going to attack you, I'm just rebuilding my defenses if you know what I mean."* He began practicing again as he waited for Elisa's answer, he knew he was too weak to get the second barrier up, all the other barriers would need him to be in meditation, but the practice was at least helping him train his mind.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa turned towards Wilhelm. *"What makes you even think we will have a choice in this matter. Don't you know anything about the thousand sons? They always have an agenda of some kind. They didn't free us for no reason. They are going to use us for something. The real question is what do they want us for."* said Elisa as then began to wonder how to get her old armour back. Then she heard the Interrogator speak again. *"Don't lie to me Interrogator. The Inquisition doesn't trust anyone. You had years of training to learn that and with this experience that should only reinforce that mentality. Trust is not something your suppose to give out, trust is something you earn and work hard for and even then it might not be engough."* said Elisa as she began to check her own defenses.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner was deep in conversation with Conan when the Thousand Son came over and tapped them both on the shoulder. The marine crooked his finger at them then turned and walked away from the group. Tanner looked at Conan, shrugged and then followed the marine, wondering what was going on.

They were led to a high platform which looked down over the ship's broadside batteries. Servitors were rushing around carrying ammo for the guns. The Thousand Son turned to them and said "You're the crack shots. Take them out and quickly!" before going to stand watch over the corridor they came through. Thoughts of what might happen if he failed rushed through Tanner's head but he pushed them aside. Turning to Conan he whispered, "Let's do this. There's six servitors there. That's three each." As Conan nodded, Tanner went to the edge of the platform and knelt down.

Looking down at the servitors, Tanner selected his first target. The servitor was hurrying away from the guns to collect more ammo. Tanner aimed for the power supply visible on the servitor's back. Checking Conan was ready Tanner signaled to start firing. The servitor was hit by the lasgun shot and pitched over, it's power supply destroyed. 

Searching for another target Tanner spotted a servitor approaching the guns weighed down with a large amount of ammunition. Sighting down his lasgun at it he pulled the trigger. The shot hit some of the ammo, causing a rather large explosion, completely destroying the servitor.

Tanner then looked for his final target and saw a servitor far along the row of guns. The servitor was slowly moving away from the guns to collect more ammo. Laying the lasgun down, Tanner searched among his spare lasgun cells. "Ah, I knew I had one," he muttered, pulling a hot-shot cell from his belt. He slid the regular cell from his lasgun and replaced it with the hot-shot cell. Aiming for his chosen servitor, he carefully positioned his shot and breathed deeply, before pulling the trigger. The servitor's chest was blown apart and it collapsed. With a grin Tanner looked at the Thousand Son and waited.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: *sigh* : ( I didn't really want to make an enemy deathbringer...))

Opal narrowed her eyes as she felt what little power she had control of, and wasn't subconscious, return to her. Slowly and carefully she began to probe forward into Wilhelm's mind. And then struck. She felt his resistance weakening, his resolve being sapped, she would ensure that a powerful ally would remain with her at all times and against all threats. But then everything went wrong. Opal suddenly felt a massive barrier, off which her attack glanced off. Desperately she attempted to turn away but he managed to catch her gaze and hold it and she saw what she had most feared seeing. But this wasn't a perverse lust, this was an unmatched fury. He looked like he was going to kill her, he looked as if he was about to grab her neck and crush it in his hands, he looked as if he might cause her to rupture and explode in a cascade of fiery destruction. Finally he broke off and strode away, Opal was still reeling from what had happened, she thought he may have sent her a psychic message but she was never very good at them and her emotional mind barely registered it. He had been so powerful, were they all so powerful? They probably were, which meant what did the Thousand Sons want with her? Maybe they wanted to... No. They wouldn't, she had trusted them and they had rescued her, but then the cult she had originally been part of had gained her trust then betrayed her. So did the Emperor and His corrupt Imperium. What if they were going to too? They probably were. Opal could feel herself losing strength she stumbled and nearly fell over, but managed to keep walking. She was alone and had alienated one of the few people who would have probably helped her. She had to get away. That's it, she would help the Sons for the time being and then... when the opportunity arose then she would get away... somehow. Opal silently cursed; she needed to think things through, she may not have much time until the Thousand Sons decided to do something or found out about her plans. . .


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah watched with a cold detachment as the beast of a man tore into the guards with a frenzy for blood-lust, noting the pleasure the mortal took in the deaths. He was brutal, an animal in human form. 

He was also very effective.

It was over in seconds, leaving the mortal standing in the midst of a red storm of destruction and twitching as the power of the warp slowly dripped from him. Ptah nodded slowly, noting with his inner eye how the warp coiled around the man, running in rivulets down his arms and legs in a psy-echo of the steaming lines of blood that coated his from.

(Luciferus only) *Effective, but wasteful...* Ptah allowed his voice to be cold and unmoved by the brutality, *you could have been faster, more focused. Your control is pathetic; too much of the power allowed to over-bleed. I will be expecting the next to be more impressive, Luciferus.*

Ptah dropped the link with the man's mind abruptly, knowing that it would cause sight pain in doing so, and turned back to the machine-speaker. She had finished donning the armour of the Sister and he felt a ripple in the warp as she dipped delicate fingers into the empyrean. The warp spiraled from her flesh and into the suit, fitting it to her form as if it had been crafted with her in mind. Ptah licked his lips and forced himself to remain calm; such a touch was rare and couldn't be taught. He felt a burning desire building within his psyche, a hunger much akin to a starved wolf eyeing a choice young lamb. It had been untold centuries since he had felt anything comparable to human emotions, the sensation was thrilling.

(Natasha only) *That was... extraordinary. I will see to it that the armour is modified to your wishes as soon as we are off this vile ship. Consider what you would like added to it, my dear. Our artisans hold secrets that have been forgotten by mortals for millenniums,* his voice was soft and full of praise. He paused for a moment, listening to some of the thoughts floating on the surface of the mortal minds around him and watched the woman move toward the medic. *Be wary of the others and guard your mind carefully, Natasha,* Ptah savoured the mortal name, turning it over in his mind. (Before you feel him slip from your mind, again you get a flickering glimpse of that strange burning city, this time with the faint outline of dark armoured forms.)

Ptah turned back and watched the statuesque female bow to Rak'an's orders and pick her way through the bloody remains with the help of another of the mortal psykers. He followed in her wake, gesturing for Luciferus to follow. As he stepped over the corpses of the guards he reached out to his Brothers,

*Brothers, be on your guard, the drugs the Inquisitor has given these mortals are wearing off. Some are showing thoughts that they believe they still have a choice as to their futures.* He felt their anticipation and knew they would be watching careful.

Another mortal had fallen into step behind him. An older male, with an aura of cold flame that danced around him in psy-echo. Ptah noted the slightly charred skin of his hands and frowned slightly. The mortal's control of his powers must be weak if he suffered damage from his own creations. They stepped passed a bolted door and Ptah watched Luciferus's head swivel at the sounds of distress coming from within. Before the man-beast could step forward, Ptah interposed Wolfbane between the mortal's vast form and the portal. He shook his head slightly to Luciferus then turned to the elder.

Ptah reached out and stroked the surface of the man's mind, finding his name in the jumble of thoughts.

(Short range broadcast) **Be at ease, Luciferus,** Ptah gestured to the man, 

(Irafer only)*I wish to see your gift more closely, mortal. Do not fear, I will grant you protection from the effects for the time being.* His voice is a deep rumble within your mind. It reminds you of listening to the distant sound of a great ocean. The effect is a feeling of calm. You also feel a strange sensation within your mind as Ptah extends a shroud of power around you. For the time you are not bothered by the ill effects that you power has always caused you.

Ptah stands silent, white robes swirling softly, waiting and watching...


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus felt hatred. How could the Thousand Son call him pathetic? He assured himself that next time he would not fail his newly found masters. He longed to show his true power to the Astartes and planned to take the hatred that boiled up inside him to his full stride. He did not trust the Thousand Sons fully and realised they probably felt the same way as he did but not even he was stupid enough to attack a fully armoured Astartes. Something suddenly cried out as they walked and Luciferus spun his head around to the Astartes who had been contacting him in anticipation he spun back around and stepped forward but as he did so the Socerer placed his weapon in the door way, causing him to growl slightly as he shook his head and turned to the old man, Luciferus crouching.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm laughed, an actual heartfelt laugh, at Elisa's quick answers. She truly was what he had expected and he really had no desire to continue their conversation anymore but decided to leave a nice nugget for her to brood over before leaving her, *"Yes Inquisitor we DO have a choice, we always do, and as an Inquisitor I would have expected YOU to know that. I for one have already made my choice and will watch the Imperium burn, and I think for the moment I can trust my saviours."* 

As he strode ahead of her and to the middle of the group he let his conscience fully absorb the practice rituals he had been undertaking, his power returning with each passing moment. He could feel his full control over his power finally return and the small burn marks on his hands disappeared, he was at his full offensive power now, but nevertheless he still needed to be in meditation to be able to put the rest of his barriers up. 

He decided to practice a bit and lit a fire around his hand and grabbed a protruding piece of metal, instantly it melted away leaving a smile on his face. The power of the warp was invigorating and intoxicating, yet he still did not allow himself to fall to the sensations otherwise he would be completely lost, he had to be somewhat sane to do what he now wanted to accomplish. He lit another fire on his other hand and let it travel up and down his body, the warm tingling sensation bringing him comfort, and then created a little ball of fire in his right hand. 

He rolled the ball from hand to hand and then let it all disipate before calming himself, he needed to be ready for any enemies that they might encounter.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

As Yuri deadened the pain in her chest, she could feel her blood pumping, the rib was probably mending quite quickly under his psychic touch. She thought over what had happened, and the strange vision that Ptah had given her, she'd have to ask him about it when they had time, which would mean probably after they had escaped this place.
Again she caught herself being gratefull for his praise. She had met some astartes when she was with the catachans, they were blood angels. They were very derisive about the catachan guerrilla tactics, and only used them so they could point them to the enemy.
The effect of which was that the'd send those drop pods down and assault it. Having some proper artillery dropped on the positions they had found would have been much cleaner and reliable in her mind, and also that of the rest of her squad.
These traitor astartes.. they were different. The ones she'd seen had looked at her in utter disgust, yet their gaze didn't improve much when they overlooked her squad. As if they were all beneath them, ants compared to giants. The Catachans were some of the best damned soldiers of the imperium, and the 'Catachan devils' of the 12th regiment were some of the best Catachens. Even when Parker had beat one of them in a game of armwrestling at the base, their demeaner had not improved much. As if they didn't want to acknowledge the fact that these 'ants' were capable of doing anything better than they would be able to. To them, the catachans weren't worthy of any respect. Ptah, and the other traitor marines, they were obviously scrutinizing them, so see where their strengths and weaknesses lay, but they were also not afraid to praise and acknowledge respect where it was due. They certainly didn't consider her and the other ex-prisoners equals, which they simply weren't. But they did not simply rule out that they had the potential to either become it, or excel beyond what they could, given time.
She also thought about his advice, 'fortifying her mind', she had no idea how to do that, they hadn't trained her for it at the black ship where she was trained as a sanctioned psyker, though she could see the merit of it. It didn't take a genius to figure out that the astartes weren't the only mindreaders among their group.

She got up slowly, while she didn't feel pain, she wasn't about to do any somersaults yet, doctor's orders. Falling in step with Yuri, she asked him:
'So what you make of situation? One moment, hoping inquisitor mess up and kill us, instead of prolong torture, other moment, we fighting emperial forces along with traitor marines to escape hell.'


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer smiled he he felt a stange sensation fill his body he couldn't describe it it was like being warm and cold at the same time, this must be the thousand son's protection. Excellent He could use his powers without reprisal even if just once. 
He looked the guardsman in the eye as he cooled the air around him to below 0. As the temperature became colder the shroud felt warmer. He kept dropping the tmperture watching as the water in the man's eyes freeze he hadn't dropped the temperature so quickly before. The guardsman was dead but irafer thought he'd have fun he heated the guardsmen as fast as he cooled, the resulting expansion caused the guardsmen to bust leaving large junks of thawing flesh on the floor.
Irafer laughed from the pit of his stomach. 
"A good show no??"


----------



## deathbringer

Ok LONG update time. Unfortunately I have no time to make my own post so just use your updates. what i said I did in the update happened

Trevor Drake: Still on last update. Once again I know your busy so its not particuarly important

Ace sage and Sarcasm: Really could do with the update Ace. Sarcasm you will get an update once ace does or if he doesn't update within the next 36 hours.

The rest of you:

You turn into the corridor that leads to the inquisitors torture chamber and you see three guardsman hammering upon the door, whilst a frantic looking mechanicum adept is desperately trying to contact the machine spirit within the door lock. The corridor has several indents but no other cover. Their is a long spiral staircase on the left that circles upwards

Opal is in front with the two thousand sons
wilhelm and elisa behind
Rak'an (lost in thought and contacting the thousand so with ace and sarcasm)
Ptah, Luciferus and Irafer
Yuri and Natasha bringing up the rear

*Now their are several parts to this update *

1) All of you react to the guardsman and the mechanicum adept. Especially you Natasha, are you fearful the adept may get past your defences. They shout out and their cries echo through the corridors. Move forward, raise weapons prepare psychic attacks but even as you summon the power....

2) A dark figure flashes across your vision from the staircase and landing with bent knees upon the floor. You see he is wearing a strange and enormous helmet with a single large eye that terrifies and draws the eye. You cannot feel their presence in the warp and it terrifies you. As you look into that eye you feel fear flooding through you and their is a wash of negative energy driving you away from your psychic abilities.

Basically guys this is a culexus assassin the elite anti psyker unit of the imperium. They are designed with one purpose in mind... to kill you.

Your psychic powers will not work on the psyker. Also just by seeing a being so soulless terrifies you. Unfortunately some of you will run. I have rolled for your leadership tests to keep it even and even the thousand sons have taken one. Thank god I rolled well and we passed so my plans can go on.

*Wilhelm, Opal and Yuri*: Your courage deserts you and you flee back round the corridor but thats actually extremely lucky as a squad of 10 guardsman enter the corridor lasguns raised. Dive aside into doorways as they fire yet you feel your powers returning to you as the fear drains from your bodies. Opal hold them transfixed etc etc and wilhelm make them burn and yuri chip in with a pistol. As the guardsman fall you see 3 of them have ducked into the doorways. Yuri and Wilhelm co-ordinate to kill the final 3 guardsman. Opal you notice a searing gash and a trickle of blood running from your arm and suddenly pain overwhelms you. Sink back into the doorway.


3) The culexus straightens and raises a pistol at you but it is so quick that very few of you react. 


*Everyone read Elisa's update and wait for her to post*

Elisa: you react first and recognize the distinctive head gear and shout the words "Culexus". As you shout 10 bolts of light blossom from the pistol and explode towards you and though you flinch a huge shield of warp energy blossoms in front of you and the bolt aiming directly for your head dissapears absorbed by the shield. 

You flatten yourself to the ground and turn to see that the sorcerer has been broken from his reverie and the energy bursts from his hand protecting the group. He raises his staff and the eye of Magnus glows blue and a bolt of light explodes from the tip and though it strikes the assassin in the head the power seems to evaporate.

Holding the shield in one hand Rak'an rushes forwards as Opal Vilhelm and Yuri loose their nerve and flee round the cornor and the rest of the team move forward to join Rak'an

Necrosis tell them what you know about Culexus and bump up some strength and toughness with your powers before co-ordinating the attack upon the Culexus (do you want us to charge or not. Note this doesn't effect Ptah or Luciferus (the first is gripped by insane courage and the second is merely insane)

Natasha: Dont wait for necrosis but as you see the mechanicum adept and your mind is soley on keeping that door locked. Dive into a doorway and keep that adept out. You feel the wash of dread and psychic numbness wash over you from the culexus but you hold strong. Keep the adept out and if your clever you may well be able to overload his circuitry.

Luciferus: You rush forward past the inquisitor and though ur powers slide away your knife doesnt and you throw it towards the culexus as he prepares to fire again forcing him to dive away with supernatural speed and agility. A grenade rolls towards you as the psyker rights himself and though you do not know the true harm it can do, grenades rarely mean good things. Kick it away and move towards the inquisitor... you wont reach him yet

Ptah: You and the other two remaining NPC thousand sons raise your bolt pistols and kill two of the guardsman banging on the door but then you are gripped by the dread of the souless. As you feel terror you are gripped by insane courage and reach for the warp yet hearing elisa's cry you refrain from using psychic powers and merely charge calling the thousand sons with you....you wont reach him yet... but feel free to shoot at him 

Irafer: You feel the fear of the souless but strangely feel no impulse to run or charge. Attempt to boil the Culexus but to no avail so turn your attention to the remaining guardsman who is hiding behind the plant. Kill him as you will... I would love to give you something more interesting to do but as an elderly gent I can hardly see you running forth wielding an axe... I promise better for you soon.


----------



## Sarcasm

OOC: Yeah, there is nothing I can do until Ace posts. Thanks for remembering me, I hope he posts soon.


----------



## solitaire

Opal screamed. She dropped her lasgun and turned and ran. She felt herself slam into a Thousand Son and slide around him in desperation before slamming into someone else who this time stumbled from the force, probably a regular human, and continued running. There were two more men a little way ahead of her and she saw them dart back into the corridor followed by the crackle of lasbolt fire. Opal would have screamed again but she realised she had never stopped as while she attempted to slow herself her momentum carried her forwards past the men and into the open.
"N-no," she stammered as they levelled their weapons, her voice breaking.
"W-what." spluttered what appeared to be the leader of the squad.
"Huh?... I mean no, don't shoot," Opal could feel her strength and confidence returning, "There's no need to keep firing because you all, err, you all passed! Yes that's right it was all a test." Reaching into their minds had become so easy, almost as if her fiasco with Wilhelm had actually improved her skill, and making them believe any ridiculous lie was simple. "The Inquisitor wanted to test all of your reaction times, and you all did marvellously." She moved and lent against the wall, lifting her arm up and bending one of her legs, "and I'm here to give you all your reward. Now then put down or away this silly weapons and come here and maybe," she gave a slight giggle of a schoolgirl-like excitement, "just maybe, you all might get a kiss. . ."


----------



## Necrosis

She could her warp energy leaving her. She knew this meant only one thing. Their was an untouchable nearby. They were soulless beings that were effective against psychers. She had in some cases fought along side with them and the first several times she would have probably ran from the battlefield if not for her Inquisitor who would not allow her to run. She was about to say something until she saw the soulless one. It was probably the worse thing they could encounter on this ship. It was a Culexus Assassin. "Culexus" yelled Elisa as she tried to get out of the way of the shots only to see them hit a shield that protected her. It seemed that the Thousand sons had protected her. "Don't try using psychic attacks on him, he doesn't have a soul and he negates warp energy." said Elisa as she began to call upon her own Psychic powers. She had learned from previous encounters that direct Psychic attacks couldn't hurt them but indirect ones could. "Charge the enemy and engage him in close combat. He can still hurt him indirectly with warp powers." yelled Elisa as not only did she began to increase her own strenght and toughness but also Natasha and Ptah. She attempted to get close to the assassin and punch him.


----------



## Trevor Drake

(OOC: Thanks for the understand Deathbringer, alot on my plate that fell down all at once. I am going to be doing this a little different, from first person, so sorry for any confusion.)



> You feel your psychic energy building and you try to delve into his mind and bend him to your will. He is no psyker but you try anyway. The power just washes away from him and he smiles plunging a syringe into your arm
> 
> "Psychic powers do not effect me wearing this. He shows you an amulet and his hood but just in case"
> 
> You feel the drugs seperating you from the warp and as the door opens and 3 interrogators walk in you lash out in frustration with your feet catching him on the knee.
> 
> As you succumb to unconciousness after a flurry of blows from the 4 men you hear them say
> 
> "The prison cell has been breached and the craft that attacks us bears the insignia of the thousand sons....."
> 
> As you slide into unconciousness you realise the sorceror has come for you. React to it..


My ribs cracked under the pressure of being beat repeatedly, as I hacked blood from my mouth. The foam reaction from the drugs dripping from the corners of my mouth. Vision blurring from the effects, my mind's defenses weakening from the drugs. They mentioned something about a ship breaching, and it bore the mark of my master. HE has come for me at last, I must remain strong for my master, lest he finds me useless.

*Master, they hold me here in an interegation room. Deck B, Subfloor 66. I have learned where the inquisitor plans to escape, and were the main enemy forces have met.*

A club ran across my cheek, a large recess from the dug out flesh remaining as the stinging pain began to set in. These drugs would not be the death of me, but these clubs will knock me unconcious if I do not act quickly.

*I have found one of their leaders, and I am preparing to neutralize him now. Hurry master, for the Lord of Change.*

Gritting my teeth, my legs found the chest of the leader, knocking him to the ground, while flailing wildly, knocking down two of the guards. He watched the amulet skid across the floor, the cabling of the psycic hood shatter from its base. He smiled as he focused in on his prey, drawing heavily upon the warp, watching the lights in the room flicker and fade to black. I can not believe how easy this ones mind was to enter with the removal of his barriers.
My mind melded with his own, and now I am in control. Time to end this torture, and show these servants of the Corpse-King who has true power here.

_Why hello my little friend, funny how your defenses do you no good once they are removed.

-Wha...how did you enter my mind!? You filthy heretic, get out of my head!

Shhh little one, do not fear my power. In time, you too can learn to serve the true Gods. Power...unlimited power...and only through me can you gain this.

-No...no you lie!

Do I really? Look at your guards, they are stripped and broken, and look at me. The gods have blessed me to resist your drugs and your tools. Either bow down or be slain in my wake, I care not. Life with unlimited power, or death only to become one of many souls to die for your corpse-king.

-P...power? Unlimited power....why yes....yes that sounds tempting. How do I gain this power?

Send off your hounds, and release me from my bonds. My master can make you strong indeed. Embrace our power, know your true potential, and join us. You know these mortals can not withstand our assault. Hope is gone, and you will die otherwise. Join us, help us, and together we can rule this galaxy, learn all the secrets there are to learn. Or...I can strip your mind now, and you will be wasted. Make your choice quickly, for my master comes quickly. Either be the left hand of your god and die, or be the right hand of my master, and live forever.'_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

As they finally reached the outside of the torture chamber Wilhelm felt a sudden coldness in his mind that he had felt not too long ago. The Culexus Assassin lept down the corridor and landed right in front of their group, all of the strength of courage he had washed out of him in one flood. He stood there frozen for a few seconds unable to move, this was the same assassin that the Inquisitor had sent to retrieve him, the one that had nearly killed him.

All reason left him and he fled back down the corridor and turned the corner, right into a squad of ten guardsmen. He dove into a side room slightly noticing Opal and another following him, but he could feel his power resurging through his body. He lept out, *"BURN!"* he yelled as he sent a cascade of flames down the corridor all of his hate that had left him at he sight of the assassing coming back tenfold and shooting out of his hands in burning warp flames.


----------



## CommissarHorn

"Woah!" Yuri leaped back, awashed with terror as an assassin appeared directly in front of them. His powers suddenly fled him. 

Running back around a corner, Yuri ran into a squad of Guardsmen. "What is this?!?" Diving into a room, he noticed the hot chick and another dive into rooms beside him. 
The warp filled Yuri once more as he had gotten away from the assassin.
Opening up the warp, he felt into the squad of guardsmen, searching for their central nerve system. They were too far away for him to paralyze them or do any physical damage, but he could still manipulate their basic nerves. 

Yuri blocked up their spinal column, reducing the amount of nerves travelling from the brain, making them slower and unresponsive to their brain's commands.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus roared as he felt his powers being pulled away from him like a cloth from a table and charged forwards, spinning his captured knife in his hand as he did so. He lifted his hand above his head and held the blade between his fingers with a hiss he threw it forwards and watched in horror as it continued past the Cyclops like Assassins head, the Culexus levelling his pistol at him. Luciferus leapt into a hallway, breathing hard he looked at his feet as a grenade clunked there and kicked it away where it had come from, the broad Psyker stepped out into the open and with a glee charged towards his opponent........


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

As she was talking to Yuri, Natasha felt a familiar dread inside her all of a sudden, she turned her head forward and to her horror, she saw the familiar sight of the culexus assassin, aiming his animus speculum at them.
She stood transfixed as she looked at the soulless, exactly the same as the one that had raided her inquisitor, had killed him by draining his very life as his very being had terrified her into a stupor.
She tried to hold onto herself, not to panic, but she felt it rise in her, the same thing was happening all over again, a blast from the animus fired at them all, he was clearly not planning on capture today, only the intervening shield from the sorcerer saved them all from it, then she felt a surge through her body, rushing through her veins was psychic power, it was coming from Elisa, she was boosting her body, then she saw the cogboy behind the assassin accessing the doorway, trying to undo her handiwork.
Together, this snapped her from her reverie, she ducked into a doorway just as Opal ran past her, her eyes wild with terror.
She punched and tore at the access panel, ripping it away to show the bare systems of the ship and grabbed them, waves of psychic power rushing through them, her conciousness zipped through the lines to the panel where the cogboy was working, his panel flared with blue lighting, flying up his mechandrite.
'Heresy! The Machine spirit rises against me!' he uttered, then his voxbox crackled incoherently as her waves of lightning encompassed them, flaring around him, the last flew flesh bits he had began to blister while she plunged into his systems. The pitch of the crackle increased as more and more of his systems yielded to her, she had him, his heartpump went mad, the pressure causing blood to flow from his nose and one ear that he still had, then she came upon his lexomechanical systems, she stopped, delving into it. In her mind opened a beautifull flower, a mechanical flower, it's eight petals all exactly syncronised, and it's heart filled with the knowledge of the machine spirit.
As the cogboy shuddered and spasmed, she breathed deeply, her face almost a look of rapture as his knowledge of machines opened up to her, filling her being with the wisdom of the Omnisiah. It was a cold and stark knowledge, and it was devoid of anything that approached the emperor. He was NOT the Omnisiah, whatever anyone preached, she could feel it in her beating heart. What she remembered of the masses and of the faith she had, this was not it.
The adeptus mechanicus lied, the ecclesiarchy lied, and she steeled herself, armoured in this wisdom as she rose slowly again from the doorway. The other door with the smoldering adept next to the smoking panel slowly began to open.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer reached out to the assain and triedto boil him alive. "Damnit" he knew it was an untouchable but on lways had to try. spotting a guardsman nearby, beggars can't be choosers. Irafer heated the guardsman he watched him break swea them collapse screaming as his blood boiled Irafer cackled loudly as the man died. Nowthis assassain


----------



## Sarcasm

OOC: I still can't do anything..........


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah's shimmering white robes whispered and shifted about him as the psyker assaulted the guard's being. He noted carefully how the man had eagerly seized at his powers once he realized he could use them without recourse.

The Thousand Son smiled beneath his helm as he tasted the potential in the man's mind. Rak'an was right, these psykers were powerful. With the right touches these mortals could be shaped, molded like clay in the hands of a master artist, into unquestionably loyal and devout subjects of Magnus.

(Irafer only)*Very good, mortal. Do you see the possibilities that blossom when you are without fear of your gifts? For they are truly gifts; not a curse as you have been lead to believe by those who fear what you have the right to become,* Ptah stroked Irafer's mental being carefully, imprinting the groundwork for the mortal to eventually learn the shielding that Ptah had lent him, *What you were _born_ to become, Irafer.*

He then released the mortal's mind from his grip, continuing down the corridor in the direction that the woman was leading them.

----

As Ptah stepped around the bend in the darkened, steel-arched hallway; he took in the scene before him in a fraction of a second. He felt one of his brothers reach for his pistol and send a screaming projectile directly into the right eye of the guard nearest the twisted servant of the machine-god. The man's head exploded in a red mist.

Ptah's golden pistol was in his gauntlet as if it had just materialized there, yet he didn't fire. Reaching out with his mind, he seized the remaining guard who had begun to react and raise his sidearm. Ptah tore through the mortal's psyke without a second thought, ripping the man's control of his own body away from him as a grown man might take a toy from a newborne child. Abject terror screamed through the guard's soul as his body continued to raise the gun gripped in his white knuckled hand and place it calmly against his own temple.

The last thought that raced through the man's mind before the bullet of his own gun turned his brain matter into pulp was the sudden realization of how weak and pathetic his existence really was. Ptah felt nothing for the mortal's last desperate moment and let the body slump to the ground.

He was about to step forward when a slice of darkness detached itself from the stairs and landed with liquid grace in the hallway before them. The coldness of another of the soul-less aberrant creatures clung to the assassin, for Ptah realized what the fiend was as the mortal female screamed the name.

Ptah's lips curled into a snarl, when they finally found this vile Inquisitor he would tear the man's soul from his body and hold it before his dying eyes for as long as it took to shred the man's being into oblivion.

**My brothers to me! Destroy this vile creation immediately!** Ptah lunged forwards, gripped with anger and hatred for the abomination even as Wolfbane howled its hunger in his mind. Some of the mortal psykers shrieked and fled with fear tainting the air in their wake.

_Weaklings._ Ptah dismissed them out of his mind.

He felt the air tingle as Natasha delve into the ship's machine spirit and tore through the false-adept at the bulkhead doors. He would praise her later after this creature was destroyed.

Thundering down the hallway, Ptah charged the assassin with his brothers at his sides.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha sank to the floor, breathing hard as she rested her back against the closed door behind her. Her mind was reeling, spires of litanies and knowledge rising inside her head, chanting at her the secrets of the machine spirit.

And behind it all rose a massive glowing glass in lead window of the emperor as his aspect of the machine god. The glass was dark, and before it stood the figure of Varkan.
'The Emperor won't save you, Witch. He saves who *I* deem worthy of saving'

Then the glass relief lit up brightly and shattered. A huge figure stood in the brightly lit opening, she could not see who it was. A voice thundered through her mind.
'I will rescue you brothers for the power of the warp knows no bounds'

Panting, she opened her eyes, she heard Ptah should a battlecry and surmised he and his fellow marines were charging that abomination. She closed her eyes again, biting her lip, she could not face it again, it was too horrible. Yet, if she did not, she showed weakness, she could not allow herself to be weak. Parker never allowed her to be weak, and even now, the shame inside her burned, setting her heart on fire, slowly she rose, taking her bolter and crawled from her hiding spot to face this nemesis.

She raised her bolter and took aim. She'd not be able to fire at him, the marines were already too close, but she could damn well provide a little covering fire.


----------



## deathbringer

The assassin steps forward to meet you creating a centre of focus. On the left is Luciferus and Elisa whilst on the right Ptah leads the charge with the two thousand sons. The assassin takes in both threats at the speed of light and though you aim well Natasha the assassin drops to one knee and levels his pistol at Ptah.

Luciferus: Rush him as well and get close to him. He will meet your furious charge with cold skill and for a moment you are locked together as his power sword meets your long knife in every stroke. He then move his foot and swipes your feet from underneath you and you fall to the ground yet you keep hold of your knife and plunge it deep into his knee. His response is simple and effective and he kicks you in the face throwing you against the wall. Hit the wall and struggle back to your feet feeling proud at wounding such a worthy foe.

Elisa: Luciferus is slightly quicker than you and you reach as he is thrown against the wall throw that fist with all your warp assisted might and though he catches the blow easily you begin to force him backwards with your new strength. He swings his sword at you but you catch the blow and now you are grabbling but you are stronger. Throw him against the wall but unfortunately he is far too agile and merely twists his body to land upon his feet. Your intervention has given Ptah the time to arrive

Ptah: Wait for Luciferus and Elisa to post before attacking the assassin for the dead astartes and the shock will hinder your progress.

Innumerable bolts of energy explode towards you and from the cornor of your eye you see Rak'an sprint forward and cast a second shield infront of you yet it is weaker due to his haste and some invisible force that brings him to his knees and 3 of the bolts break through heading straight for your helmet and chest plate. Brother Dah'rak steps across you splaying his body to stop the bolts and one impacts upon his head showering you in gore. React to this and charge with the other thousand son. Shoot your bolt pistol if you wish but he will duck it and dropping his pistol swing his own blades up to meet it. As you duel him two hot shot cells comes from nowhere to bury themselves in his helmet and he slumps to the floor.


Sarcasm: You have dealt with the servitors and as the thousand son hoists the unconcious ace sage onto his shoulder he suddenly pales and yells out "they are in trouble" before sprinting off calling you to follow. You reach the spiral staircase and as the thousand son aims at the duelling Ptah and the assassin you tug his arm and pull two hot shot cells from the unconcious ace sage. Load your weapon and shoot from the staircase and nail that assassin twice in the head.

Natasha: Rak'an slumps to the floor and you sprint towards him as you reload your bolter and you hear gunfire from the other end of the corridor. As you reach him Rak'an stands apparently unharmed but a little shaken and terribly angry. Rak'an orders you to go help the others. Run to the end of the corridor and find Vilhelm, Yuri and the injured Opal lying in door ways under heavy fire from 4 guardsman (5 originally but Opal Kills one). You move into the corridor and they cease mistaking you for a sister shouting wildly about the prisoners. Take advantage and take down two with the bolter.

Vilhelm: You are under heavy fire and Opals blood is beginning to gush whilst Yuri is trapped across the corridor however Natasha arrives and the firing ceases. Rush down the corridor from cover to take out the remaining two who have flattened themselves into a doorway and if you wish take their gun one of them has a bolt pistol. After that return to thank Natasha for her timely intervention.

Yuri you are under taking heavy fire but you are trapped across the corridor from Opal who is bleeding profusely from her arm. Use natasha's momentary distraction to get across and tend to her wound. 

Opal: Your arm is aching from the bullet wound but before Natasha arrives you intend to do your bit. Unholster your las pistol and aim round the bulkhead at the shadow of a guardsman. Its a hard shot so take your time and nail him. When Natasha arrives allow Yuri to duck across and treat your wound.

Gabe read Rak'ans update and react to it as you see fit. However despite your efforts to break Varkan has enough faith in the emperors creed to halt your attmepts to make him your thrall.


ACE: I'm giving you till the end of the week to get back to me if not your charactor will be killed off in some remarkably gruesome and spectacular way. Tilll now your unconcious.
_________________________________________________________________
The shield trembled under the weight of the shots yet Rak'an held him mind steady holding the image of Magnus in his mind. He could not fail his Lord he had to complete the task he had been set.

He watched as Elisa seemed to take control, she had an impressive knowledge of inquisitorial affairs and practices... perhaps another interrogator or even an inquisitor. He pushed the thought away as the others charged beyond the benefits of his shield and he quickly allowed the shield to fade and diverted his attention to the presence of far away

"We'are under attack. We need help and quickly"

He returned to the present and saw Natasha fire two bolter shots yet the assassin twisted and used his momentum to level his pistol at Ptah and his mouth opened in a silent scream as his legs began to sprint and he desperately twisted the warp energy around them thickening it into a shield yet as he deftly bent the warp to his will he was brought to his knees by a psychic message that exploded into his unguarded mind.

"Master, they hold me here in an interegation room. Deck B, Subfloor 66. I have learned where the inquisitor plans to escape, and were the main enemy forces have met.I have found one of their leaders, and I am preparing to neutralize him now. Hurry master, for the Lord of Change."

He held the shield desperately with his mind as he frantically held the contact with the psyker inside the interrogation room. He felt energy slam into his shield and he struggled to hold onto the shield, the contact and his sanity as the warp renenwed its attack upon his consciousness sensing his weakness.

The shield broke and Rak'an slumped to the floor arms splayed as he forced the eye of Magnus to form within his mind. He inhaled deeply closing his eyes and turned his attention to the connection 

"Brother you have done well however I insist that you merely hold Varkan. Our Lord has a message that we must deliver."
He thought the psyker may protest and added
"It is non negotiable... this message comes from the Lord Magnus himself."
"As for your position brother... I am right outside the door"

He allowed the connection to fade and he lay once more upon the steel floor

"Too long in the libraries" he whispered before staggering to his feet to find Natasha close by bolter raised aiming at the assassin once more and he saw the mutated form of Brother Dah'rak lying decapitated upon the floor. Rage flooded him and he felt a sudden surge of violent anger as he saw Luciferus closing in upon the assassin. 

He reached out and lowered Natasha's bolter and his hands clenched with fury putting slight indents into the metal yet he did not care for anything anymore. His blood was high and he felt vengeance blackening his heart. Subconciously he began to grow taller as the warp embraced his anger filling him with a knew strength. He saw Natasha's face and controlled himself as he heard gunfire from the other end of the corridor.

"Go and help them quickly but first open that door for me"
He looked down the corridor and saw the door sliding open and he looked at Natasha letting out a tiny laugh through the vox
"Thank you he muttered" and sprinted fowards running round the assasin who was currently locked in Eilsa's grip and rushed towards the slowly opening door.

The room was dark as he stepped inside to find the inquisitor lying upon the floor his eyes fixed upon the psykers who stood bound by the arms. He stepped towards Varkan and quickly unclipped the psykers bonds

"Well met brother. You have done well. Would you like the pleasure of killing him or shall I?"

He offered out the ornate bolt pistol to the psyker as a mark of trust yet he still placed barriers around himself and subtly preparing to jam the pistol if the psyker even looked like turning it upon him...

He turned to Varkan and repeated the message he had been tasked to say

"Inquisitor Varkan. My Lord Magnus would like me to inform you that your meddlings in the affairs of psykers has gone to far. By the will of Tzeentch he has sentenced that your team must be disbanded and you have been sentenced to death. 

The Imperium thanks you for your services yet unfortunately the emperor is busy right now and cant answer your prayers please leave a message after the gunshot..."

As he waited for the psyker to take the gun he sent a tiny psychic message to the psyker

"Only the first part was Magnus's the second part was what was called an optional extra"


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa saw the wound in the assassin knee. She would need to capitalized on the wound. She moved throwing another short punch wither her left hand at the assassin. Yet she used her right arm to throw a long punch at the assassin knee. Yet she kept her guard up, she had seen them fight before and knew their style. Thus she would be able to somewhat react to his attacks. She continued to make sure the warp powers was still following in her blood and body. It was really the only thing that would allow her to win besides her teammates. If her attack was successfully she would follow up with a spin kick to the head which would then be followed by the punch to the lower body.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer entered the chamber after the thousand son. Ignoringthe going on's regarding the inquistor. His eyes lit up as he saw the door leading to the inquistor's archives. Filled with a green youth he all but ran through the door. 
In the room stood several book cases and on the far wall sat two computer terminals.
He strode around the bookcases. The smell of books had alluded him for too long. He breathed deep the familar musty smell. 
The titles made his mouth water ,"On the stuff of Kaos", "Trials of Witches", "By fire and steel", "The lies of the False Council of Polyspaston III" and "On Daemones and Sorcereies" this book was small ,journal sized, and seemed older and dwarfed by the other volumes. It seemed to call to him. He lifted it down from the shelf and slipped it into his robes. 
The terminals caught his eyes, they were hiding something he could always tell when something held information he wasn 't supposed to know, but who was to tell him what he couldn't know. he pulled a chair up to the terminal.

Insert password_
Varkan
Access denied_
Imperator
Access granted_

Men like Varkan were always single minded and ergo easy to predict. Most of the files were Valkan's waffling into a data journal. There were three non-useless files , this varkan was assinine, however this information was incomparable in importance to the thousand sons.
*Most most benevolent Rak 'an i have found several archives that may be of interest to you. The first tells of a group of pskers that are to be trained to combat the thousand sons. The second tells the location of a tzeentchian artifact, there are few notes some say that it may be a looking glass but its pure speculation as there is no reference to this fact. The third however hints towards the loacation of Ahriman, caster of the rubic. The rest is mostly the babblings of th paranoid inquisitor i wish you had made it more painful, though he desrves to suffer for recording some of this dribble.*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha rushed over to Ra'kan, she knew how taxing a shield barrier could be if it was heavily assaulted. As she got near to help him up, he raised himself, raging in fury.
"Go and help them quickly but first open that door for me" then muttered a thank you as she had already anticipated it.
'Yes sir, just please.. don't kill him yet.. I think we all want a little piece of him before he expires. I certainly have a few things to say to him.'
She replied, then made her way around the corner to the firefight there. As she stepped around the corner, the guardsmen cheered at her. Realising they were mistaking her for a battlesister, she yelled at them while holding her bolter in front of her, sort of aimed at the little group. 'Ok, we got things under control around corner. The Inquisitor wants scum put back in cage. Come help me restrain them.'
She felt how hollow her words rang in her mind. 'Scum'.. they weren't scum, they were just people with a gift, feared and reviled for what they were, yet had done nothing wrong. They moved out of their cover, eager to help, then she levelled her bolter at them, set it to burt and opened fire, the blasts tore through their carapace, and spilled out their blood as they struck home in their bodies, felling them instantly.

'You boys and girls alright? The marines are dealing with that abomination, lets get out of here before more guardsmen arrive.'
She stepped forward, taking some of the grenades from the guardsmen, pulling the pins and putting them under the corpses, making quick impromptu boobytraps of the corpses.
Then she took some fine wire and tape from a pouch in her webbing, and another grenade, taping it behidn a door bulkhead, and attaching the wire to the pin, which was squeezed loose so it was almost out of the grenade, the other end she taped on the bulkhead on the opposite side. The tripwire would make a nasty shock for anyone following them, even if they didn't check the bodies. And the shock would detonate the other grenades.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: I can't post for one or two days, sorry. . .))


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner glanced at Conan and saw that he had been knocked unconscious somehow. "When did that happen?" Tanner murmured. "Suppose I'd better kill his servitors too." He then shot down the three remaining servitors in quick sucession.

Just as Tanner shot the last servitor the Thousand Son standing behind him snatched up Conan's unconscious form, yelling "They are in trouble! Follow me!" before sprinting off down the corridor. Tanner grabbed his lasgun and ran after him.

The Thousand Son stopped at the bottom of stairway, with Tanner running up a few seconds after, breathing hard. With a glance he took in the scene in front of him. A Thousand Son lay dead on the ground along with several guardsmen. An assassin stood in the centre of it all, unharmed but for a knife wound to his knee. The assassin was fighting with another of the psykers, the one called Elisa Tanner thought, trying to remember.

As he watched, the Thousand Sons Sorceror charged the assassin and engaged him in combat. As the two traded blows the marine next to Tanner raised his bolter to fire. Tanner tugged at the marines arm and made a gesture to wait. Grabbing a hot shot cell from Conan's unconscious form, he jammed it into his lasgun and raised it to his shoulder.

The assassin was moving at a ridiculous speed and was hard to get a fix on. Breathing deeply, Tanner tracked the assassin's head with his gun, waiting for the right moment.

The moment came. Tanner fired two shots.

The assassin fell, killed instantly.

Grinning widely, Tanner made a mock bow before sitting himself down on a step and taking a drink from a fallen guardsman's canteen.


----------



## Euphrati

The assassin was fast, easily as fast as an Astartes in power armour, and much more nimble. 

Ptah reached for the warp as the assassin's pistol spat searing beams down upon him and his brothers, but the warp was thick and slow as chilled honey with the presence of the Culexus. It was slow to come to his grasp, Ptah knew it wouldn't be in time and twisted violently to the side in an attempt to avoid the shrieking bolts.

Suddenly Dah'rak was there in front of him.

His brother's helm exploded in a shower of deep crimson arterial spray that stained the front of Ptah's robes and pattered across the facets of the sapphires adorning his armour. Dah'rak's death scream echoed through the warp, buffeting Ptah with ethereal winds as the bound energies within his brother's soul were released. Ptah coiled the power he had summoned into a shield to deflect the worst of the howling force, bringing Wolfbane up to brace the falling corpse.

With care, he lowered his brother's body to the cold metal of the decking before standing back up; anger written in his very stance. Cerulean flames began to trace the outlines of the ruby stains of Dah'rak's blood on Ptah's body as the sorcerer's rage lent him strength to push through the presence of the assassin. The mirror-like blades of Wolfbane danced with the reflections of the warp as the daemon bound within writhed in fury to match its master's.

Reality seemed to warp around Ptah for a moment, the corridor twisting and shimmering, before the heads of rivets holding down the metal plates of the decking sheared off with the sound of a thousand screaming voices. The bits of metal swirled up and around Ptah, like satellites orbiting a planet, each one trailing a tiny plume of flicking azure energy. Ptah's blood stained robes billowed about his massive armoured form; the glistening fabric coiled and hung in the air as if being played back from a vid-feed in slow motion.

The assassin dropped the smoking pistol and drew a glowing sword from its sheath on his back, adopting an aggressively defensive crouch. Though Ptah could not see the soulless's face behind the cyclopean mask, he knew that the pariah was smiling at his anger over Dah'rak's death. 

The man-beast was howling as he rushed the assassin, a dagger gripped in his hand. The Culexus met the psyker's blade with a crossing sweep of his sword. The two danced in combat for a moment before the assassin swept the blood-crazed Luciferus into a nearby wall, but not before the psyker managed to draw the assassin's blood with his blade.

The female, Elisa as he had heard Rak'an call her, was but a step behind the bezerker and followed up his assault with one of her own. The assassin caught her punch in his open palm with ease, yet was forced back under the psy-powered strength of the woman. She grappled with him for a second, gaining hold and heaving the assassin across the open floor. He twisted, cat-like, to land on his feet with his blade outstretched.

As Ptah stepped over Dah'rak's form, hoarfrost spreading from where his boots touched the floor in the shape of reaching hands.

Ptah closed the gap in three leaping strides, Wolfbane keening as its twin blades sliced through the air. The rivets hissed through the air before him, streaking across the distance like glowing meteors. The assassin was a liquid blur of shadow and flashing silver. Two of the flaming bolts took him in the side, leaving smoking holes in the blackness of his body armour as they punched through the meat with a puff of blood. Sparks cascaded away as he managed to deflect the rest with the edges of his spinning blade, the shards of metal ricocheting around the room.

Then Ptah was upon him. Their blades moved faster than the eye could follow, seeming to appear and disappear as they met in brilliant displays of arching power. The assassin's skills were par to his own, Ptah realized with outrage. _How could a mere mortal match a Son of Magnus?_

_He is not a mere mortal, he is an aberrant. A soulless being._

Ptah suddenly felt a change in fate and dropped his shoulder. Two screaming beams of light seared passed him and punched perfect holes in the assassin's forehead. He watched the corpse fall in a boneless heap as the vile aura the thing carried faded away into nothingness.

He turned to see one of the psy-snipers sketch a bow and raised Wolfbane in a return salute as he reached for the man's mind. 

(Tanner only) *Well marked, Shooter.* His voice is as calm as a winter's evening, yet the praise is evident.

Ptah then leaned over and retrieved the assassin's blade. The power sword was of highest quality, gleaming silver inlays spiraling down its hand forged length and studded with tiny faceted stones. He held it up to the light for a moment, checking the blade for damages. Content that there are none, Ptah turns and paces slowly over to Elisa; offering her the sword hilt first.

(broadcast) **You are brave and your knowledge has been valuable within this vile ship. I will not apologize for my words earlier; for your place is not to demand anything from us, however you have proven yourself worthy of regard through your actions and I reward you thusly.**

Ptah stands silently holding the blade and waiting for Elisa's response as he reaches out for Rak'an's mind,

(Rak'an only) *I am rewarding the female for you. What are your plans from here, my Captain? Do you have the Inquisitor?*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm was laughing as he burned the gaurdsmen before he was pushed back into cover from the weight of returning fire. Deep down inside himself he knew that he was slowly being turned into an engine of chaos, of hate, but he didn't care anymore, the Emperor and the Imperium had betrayed him and he was determined to make them pay for their falsehood. He admitted he was ashamed of his cowardice at the sight of the assassin, for throne's sake he had been around plenty in his lifetime, but that one had had a certain something to it that had simply made him run.

He knew it was because that was the same assassin that had hunted him down like a dog and dragged him screaming back to Varkan and his dogs. His mind flashed back to that day when he had been caught and he smiled as he recalled what he had done to Varkan. 

--------------------------------

After the assassin had taken him back to the Inquisitor's ship Wilhelm had been left in a cold cell completely naked, the cell was designed to stunt his powers but he had enough barriers in place to keep at least some of his lethal power. He sat and he prayed to the Emperor for deliverance for the first few days but nothing had come and he slowly began to loose hope, that was when he had been taken out for questioning, and over the next few weeks of torture and numerous other gruesome ordeals he had studied and watched those that sought to kill him and learned times of patrols around his cell and other places that he was placed.

After three weeks of the purest hell when two guardsmen and a battlesister had come to retrieve him he sprung his first attempt at vengeance. As he was pulled out of his cell, the two guardsmen carrying him for he had pretended to not be able to walk, he let the floodgates in his mind open wide and his power flowed out and into those around him. The first two to die were the gaurdsmen touching him, they fell to the floor screaming in pain as they burned alive, he had jumped the battlesister immediately after and set her aflame until she was nothing but a husk.

He had taken one of the lasguns and made his way to the Torture Chamber where he had planned on killing Varkan himself, but he had only gotten halfway there before patrols were surrounding him. He screamed in anger and let out a blast of flames that torched anything near him before once again that damned assassin had showed up and almost killed him before Varkan had stepped in and stopped it. He had said that he was too valuable and had information that he needed, and so he assigned his head Interrogator, Valos, to watch him and interrogate him until he saw fit.

Wilhelm remembered watching the sly smirk on the fool's face as he walked toward him in his gold and red armor and backhanded him to the floor in his cell, _*"You will tell me what you know."*_ Wilhelm had tried to fight back but only managed to burn Valos's face. That was when he had recieved the dream from the sorceror, it had given him strength to wait until he was broken out so that he may hunt Valos down and take from him his life and his honor.

------------------------------------

Wihelm snapped back to reality as the lady in battlesister armor managed to have the gaurdsmen stop and walk out of cover and began firing on them. He would find Valos and he would make him burn, he jumped from cover and shot flames out of his hands and at one of the last gaurdsmen who had a bolt pistol, the man ducked back into cover, half of his body burned. But he did not stop and Wilhelm recognized a hardened soldier, one of the Imperium's finest, it did not matter he would still kill him. He jumped and rolled around the corner before leaping at the man and immolating him in warp flames. 

Wilhelm smiled as he felt his psychic barriers getting stronger and stronger with each person he killed, apparently meditation was for the Emperor's lackeys. He reached down and picked up the bolt pistol and cocked it as he came around the corner his hands in the air so the psyker wouldnt shoot him. His eyes were a burning blue flame now and he shuddered as he pushed down his need to kill that he did not know he had until now, he needed control and that was what he was always good at. From control came power and so on and he could feel his strength of will bolstering with each successful use of his power. As he passed Opal and the man that was apparently a medic he stared her long and hard before turning back toward the woman in the power armor and saying his thanks.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa got ready to make her next attack. Yet Ptah had now made his attack and was busy fighting the assassin. Elisa got ready to support him but before she could two las gun shots hit the assassin in the head. With that she felt her warp powers returning to her at 100%. She exhaled and allowed herself to catch her breathe. The use of psychic powers near an untouchable was very draining. Yet she couldn't show weakness and stood up straight. She then Ptah walking towards her at a slow pace. What he did next surprised her, he offered her the hilt of the sword. He then spoke about her, saying how he had proven her self worthy but would not apologized for what he had said earlier. As she grabbed the hilt of the sword she remembered her own Inquisitor saying a very similar thing to her before he was killed.

******************************************************************

"Elisa, you in their?" ask the Inquisitor as he appeared at door of Elisa room. Elisa was busy mediating on her previous mission and actions. She had disobeyed a direct her order from her Inquisitor yet she had reasons.

"Yes, my Lord. Have you come to continue talking to me about the previous mission and my actions." said Elisa as she continued to mediate.

"I am not here to apologize, you disobey a direct order and for that I could have you killed. Yet in the process you did save my life. You have served well in these many past years. Thus I have made a request to promote you to an Inquisitor." said the Inquisitor as he entered Elisa room.

"Promote me? Yet I just disobey a direct order. I still have much that I can learn from you Inquisitor." said Elisa in a surprised voice as she turned to face the Inquisitor.

"In that previous mission you did what an other Inquisitor would have done. Their is little left for you to learn from me. Now we have one last mission to complete but before we get started their is a parting gift I wish to give you. Use these gifts to banish the Daemon backs to the warp and defeat the forces of chaos." said the Inquisitor as he then turned his back and began to walk out of the room. Elisa then got up and quickly followed him.

******************************************************************

She took the sword and look at it. "You will not regret your decision, I am still getting use to change. Over time I will change to better serve the Lord of Change." said Elisa as then waited to see what would happen next. Despite all that they had done for her she still didn't like the idea of being given orders by them. Yet for now she would have to follow them for it was her best shot at revenge. She would make sure Varken would pay for everything he did.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus continued onwards with renewed energy, a roar sounding from his lungs as he drew his long curved blade and leapt forwards as fast as he could. The two blades struck into each other and Luciferus pulled his face forwards whispering "Die" as the Assassin swiped his leg into Luciferus's own and send him cascading to the ground with a grunt. With a grim smile Luciferus swung his blade around from his side and plunged it deep into the Culexus knee, it bit deep and drew blood as a black covered foot smashed into the Psykers face and sent him slidding into the nearest wall with bone crunching power. Dazed but uninjured Luciferus stood and laughed as he realised he had injured the enemy and felt a tug of proudness deep in his chest and leaned back against the wall saying "Let them finish it I say".


----------



## CommissarHorn

(OOC: Yeah I won't post for a little bit. Have me knocked out or something. Back in couple of days.)


----------



## Trevor Drake

Gabe chuckled, as he took the ornate bolt pistol from his master's hands, feeling its heafty weight. He watched his torturer make the sign of the aquila across his chest, praying for mercy from his Corpse-King. He racked the slide, feeling a fresh bolt slam into the chamber, and placed its muzzle on top of his preys trembling hands, feeling the resistance as he pulled back the trigger.

He felt his arm shock backwards, as the bolt blew through the bones of his torturer's hands, as the bolt exploded in his chest, spraying his entrails across the interrogation room. Smoke drifted from the barrel, as he offered the precious weapon back to his master.

"The Imperial dogs are preparing to repell us along the lower decks, and the Inquisitor himself is in the flight bay, his Valkaryie preparing to disembark and make his escape. We must act quickly master, before he gets away."

Gabriel took the amulet from the ground and slit it into his pocket. Perhaps this artifact would come in handy, a gift for the great master. He tossed aside his ragged robes, and adopted the black attire of the Inquisitor's henchman, drawing its hood across his face.

"I go where you direct my master. What would you have me do?"


----------



## deathbringer

Re group inside the inquisitors cabin. Solitaire and Horn consider yourselves unconcious and being carried. Ace sage consider yourself dead... you died valiently but your dead all the same.

Those of the concious nature (Sel, Ptah, Vilhelm, Luciferus, Elisa, Tanner, Gabe, Natasha) even though Gabe has blown his head off you can have asked a question of the inquisitor or just spat on him before he died. He will answer any questions you care to ask and please react to his death.

Feel free to move through the door into the inquisitors armoury. There you will find any stuff that you had before you were captured, your axe DA and you pistols natasha, Necro we discussed).

Up for grabs in the armoury: 2 suits of power armour, power sword, 1 carapace, several bolt pistols, a plasma pistol and various other things you would find in the witch hunters book. Anything i didnt list but is in the witch hunters book send me a pm and ill probably let you have it if it isnt too exotic.

Varkan is dead but his troops are massing on the low levels preparing to come and kill us all in revenge. Rak'ans idea was to use the inquisitors own Valkyrie to escape however you may have other ideas (Elisa)

For now however this is a consolidation post.. I need to know who is still interested whilst we also have some difficult choices to make. Irafer has unearthed some interesting information and a message has been broadcast to you all.*(see Rak'an's post specifically what he asks for your advice) please respond to this for I want a little charactor development time*

The first tells of a group of pskers that are to be trained to combat the thousand sons. The second tells the location of a tzeentchian artifact, there are few notes some say that it may be a looking glass but its pure speculation as there is no reference to this fact. The third however hints towards the loacation of Ahriman, caster of the rubic. 

*Ptah*: React to Rak'an's post below and also take the geneseed and staff of the fallen thousand son. Make it as ceremonial if you wish but it is up to you... how would Ptah face death?

_______________________________________________________________
Rak'an watched Gabe calmly slot a bullet into the inquisitors head and he smiled as he saw the inquisitor slump and the light of life fade and fall into an eternal darkness. His glee was interrupted by a message from Irafer and he stood straight a wave of glorious delight bursting in his chest. As the team gathered in a circle round him standing above the body of the inquisitor helmet framed by the fading spirals of smoke emenating from the pistol in hand, he moved up to unclip his helmet and reveal his face to the psykers for the first time. 

It was stern and strawberry blonde hair cascaded down his shoulders framing his high jaw and piercing eyes. He raised his hand and saluted the 7 psykers, standing and the two lying in the arms of the thousand sons. He moved his hand in a salute as glee washed over him in great waves of delight.

"Brothers. I call you that now for you have fought and proved your worth today. Each of you has shown you have the potential to be a thousand son sorceror and you have come along way in achieving your potential. 

The terror of psykers lies dead. We have struck a great blow against the Ordo hereticus today yet we are not finished yet. I was tasked not only to kill Varkan but to dispand, that is to say eliminate his team. They are massing below making to secure the bridge . I had intended to use the inquisitors own Valkyrie to leave the ship and that will be our exit route unless anyone else has a satisfactory solution."

Nobody answered and he looked into the face of each psyker standing below him

"We are now a team. I..." he gave a slightly mischevious smile and glanced at Ptah "unlike Ptah encourage free thinking. If someone has a better idea than mine then I am happy to use it... I also require your help with a second matter discovered by the superb work of Irafer. We have discovered 3 exciting possibilites..."

"The first tells of a group of pskers that are to be trained to combat the thousand sons. The second tells the location of a tzeentchian artifact, there are few notes some say that it may be a looking glass but its pure speculation as there is no reference to this fact. The third however hints towards the loacation of Ahriman, caster of the rubic."

He looked around once more and said aloud

" I intended to set us upon a task before we attempt to accomplish the Lord Magnus's true mission and thus we have three possible missions. I leave it to you to decide our course however I believe that chasing Ahriman would lead us to our deaths for Ahriman is more powerful than myself and Ptah, possibly combined and it is said that his power has grown to new heights as he has gleaned much knowledge."

He waited for their replies yet he interjected turning to Natasha

"Before we decide Natasha shut the blast doors. The last thing I want is sisters disturbing our debate. Can you shut the doors whilst keeping a monitor on their movements?"

He turned back to the group yet he felt out to Ptah's mind and he thought he felt dissaproval yet it dissapeared. Maybe he had imagined it

*(Ptah only) Do you dissaprove of my actions in letting them decide? I value your opinion yet I wish them to trust us and feel as if part of their turning to Tzeentch is their own choice. Also I applaud you offering the sword to the female... a noble gesture. Your thoughts on Gabe would be welcomed I always like to hear your council*

He paused for a moment and then sent a second message to Tanner who was standing close to a small potted plant

*(Tanner only)Brother your shooting has saved us already but tell me. What is your power, what landed you on this god forsaken ship anyway*

_______________________________________________________________

*Guys feel free to interact with each other and not just discuss your opinions on where to go. Talk psychically to each other if you wish. Interact for a while*


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus entered the chamber, There was a dead body on the floor in Inquisitorial robes, a Psyker standing over him with a smoking Bolt Pistol in hand. Luciferus stepped over the body and shoved the other Psyker out of the way gently and stared into a large gothic door way. Luciferus stepped inwards and took in a deep breath, oil burning his throat he looked around and smiled as he saw his large doubleheaded axe on the wall, Luciferus bounded over to it with two giant steps and took hold, lifting it into the air with a roar he turned around and stared at a large hovering piece of Power Armour and grinned saying "All mine" before reaching forwards to take his claim....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm rushed into the room and saw Varkan kneeling before another psyker and praying. He lit a small fire on his finger and caressed Varkan's face, burning his skin, before saying, *"You were a fool for capturing me Varkan...but I thank you all the same, were it not for you I would not have seen the Emperor's true side."* He leaned in close to the Inquisitor, *"He doesn't protect Varkan."* He backhanded Varkan before getting up and turning away from him.

He then made his way into the armory and began looking around for what he could scavenge. He already had a bolt pistol so he didn't need another one but some power armor would be nice, he did truly miss its comforting embrace, and so he began debating on which suit to take. He ended up taking one that was red with gold etchings and drawings on it of winged warriors and the like, as he put on one of the gilded gauntlets an idea suddenly came upon him and he hurredly put the rest of the armor on.

On his way out of the armory he spotted a powersword, he looked at the bolt pistol in his hand and back at the sword then back at the pistol before finally putting the pistol down and taking the sword in hand. It was simple in design yes yet it had a certain beauty to it, the gold handle and hilt did match the armor he now wore and the midnight black blade was intriguing, he clipped it to the belt of his armor and made his way out. He had been experimenting with channeling some of his power into a power weapon for some time before his killing of his Inquisitor and he knew that in effect it could make the weapon much more effective, also he could use it as a channeling device.

He heard the lead sorceror saying that their escape was open for discussion and he decided to speak up and tell of his idea,* "Lord I have an idea, actually I have quite a few, first is how we could escape with the least amount of effort. I believe that I and the lady in the sister's armor," *he bowed his head to Natasha,* "Could possibly get us to the hangar bay with little to no resistance. We could masquerade as henchmen of the good Inquisitor,"* he spat on Varkan's lifeless body before continuing, *"If anything it would give any enemies we meet pause before attacking us, giving the rest of the team enough time to react and dispose of any obstacles. As for what mission to take I believe that this artifact could be extremely helpful to us and whatever mission that we will be sent on." * The fire in his eyes glowed brightly now and with a final psychic effort he put his last barrier in place, the relief flooded through him and he let out a sigh as his mind calmed itself and he felt the security of all of his barriers....yes he was ready now, the Imperium would burn.


----------



## Necrosis

"Their is another way out of here. All Black ships have a teleporter. This can be used to get us off this ship without being shot and it will also be harder for them to trace us. I'm sure out friend here who is an expert with machines can locate it. If not then it will take me a few minutes to access the computer and locate it. If you can gain access to the teleporter from here then you can use it to teleport us to it and then use it to teleport us to where ever we need to go." said Elisa as she waited for someone to say something or point out a flaw in her plan.

She then made her way to the armoury. She saw some power armour and weapons but those weren't hers. She then found a storage camber that had been lock. Yet she knew this was were Inquisitor Varken had put all her equipment. She began to use her psychic powers to increase her own strength. She then rip open the storage camaber open and found all her equipment. She look around to make sure everything was working, yet as she did she found out her old power sword had been broken. Yet her power armour and needle pistol were still working. She put on her power armour and then grabbed her needle pistol and then got out of the chamber. Anyone who now look at her would know she was an Inquisitor but not just any ordinary Inquisitor but one of the Ordo Mallues.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'Piece of pie.' she nodded at Ra'kan then she made her way to the cogitator on the side panel of the room and began concentrating, feeling the access of her current cogsystem. In the distance, loud booming could be heard of blast doors shutting, and a sudden tremor going through the ship from decks below them. She grinned.
'Good luck for them to get to us now, I close blast doors, and open outer hatches, if they want to go through, they need learn to breath in space. I can close and recompress if we need to move through ourselves. I will go check for equipment.'
She pointed to some red numbers on the screen.
'Those numbers are access doors to here they need pass, if number gets low before we finished, they close by.'

She walked through the storage area, taking several bits and pieces of adeptus mechanicus toolkits and some spare parts, until she found her old gear. She removed her grenades and other items she had stuck in the sister robe and threw it off, replacing it with her combat own webbing, and adjusting it for the slightly larger bulk of her power armour in respect to her previous armour naval carapace armour, then stuck the toolkit items and her grenades on her belt and in her webbing, finally slotting her two naval pistols on her sides and strapped her catachan combat knife to her thigh.
She had also found a Sarissa, it was larger and nastier looking than a regular bayonet, intended for bolters, she slotted it into place and locked it secure.

She raised an eyebrow as she suddenly saw Elisa exit from a side room, wearing full inquisitorial armour. It had obviously been custom made for her.
'I see Varkan does not like Ordo Malleus much either.' She nodded at her as she took up her old helmet, Elisa could easily see the markings of the Ordo Xenos stormtrooper and sergeant badges on the carapace and helmet. She looked at the helmet, it was of a different make than the armour, and didn't fit onto her power armour, yet she didnt'want to leave it and the suit's special characteristics behind, it's alien technology was too valuable not to use, so she put them in a duffel bag and carried it along with her as she made her way back to the others.
'If you ask me, maybe good plan to get artifact, then find out location of dis Ahriman, and send psykers there. If they trained to fight you, they might pose threat to sorcerer, and we pick up pieces after?'
She said, as she began dismantling the adeptus mechanicus corpse, pulling out several pieces of his machinery and dumping them in the duffel bag, finally she unhooked his mechandrite, folding it up, and putting it also in the duffel bag for later use.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah watched the thoughts flitting across the surface of the woman's mind as she gripped the power sword, he saw the tell tale signs of doubt and smiled beneath his golden helm. The woman spoke an oath to him and the smile faded.

_If I ever have cause to regret this action, I shall rend your soul from the memory of the galaxy, mortal._

He watched her hurry away and knelt to retrieve the body and weapon of Dah'rak. Dak'rak had been recruited some four thousand years after the great betrayal, yet the marine had been unquestioning and loyal as a true Son of Prospero. Ptah felt his chest tighten at the loss of his brother and paused as confusion welled within him. It had been over a decade since he had felt such things; Rak'an had sequestered himself within the Vaults within the Eye and Ptah had been loath to leave his brother-captain's side. He touched at the emotion in his mind, savouring the sensation as he entered the chamber that Rak'an was holding assembly in.

The body of the inquisitor lay within a spreading stain of crimson on the floor, the final psyker that Rak'an had seen in his vision stood over the body like a loyal hound presenting a kill to his master. Ptah felt a sharp mote of anger flare in his mind for a moment; he had wanted to tear Varkan's lifeforce out of his body himself. The anger faded quickly; however, if Rak'an had given the psyker the kill then he would bow to his Captain's choice.

Rak'an was animated as he addressed the other mortals that gathered before him. Ptah had seen him like this before in their many centuries together, the kill had his brother's blood up and he had even removed his helm in his excitement.

Ptah tensed as Rak'an shared his name with the mortals and was unable to fully hide his displeasure at his brother's announcements. _Letting these mortals chart their course?_ He fought to banish the thought from his mind as he gently laid Dah'rak's corpse on the floor; kneeling beside the body to bind his brother's weapon, a blackened force staff, across his chest with a silvery strip of cloth from one of his many belt pouches.

When he felt Rak'an's mindtouch he knew that his brother had sensed his dark thoughts and stopped his preparations to send the body back to their ship for the geneseed to be removed and Dah'rak's armour to be placed in storage until the time came for a new brother to be honoured with the ancient suit. Ptah sighed deeply and reached back to Rak'an, completing the telepathic link and spinning a shield around it with a twist of his mind to ensure that none of the mortals could overhear what he was about to say to his Captain. He paused for a moment to collect his thoughts carefully, it had been a very long time since he and Rak'an had argued over anything,

(Rak'an only)*My brother, Rak'an, you know my inner thoughts more than any other. You know that I would follow you into Hell, for we have already been there together and back, yet your trust in these mortals has me concerned. All they have shown is that they are willing to forgo their beliefs in the face of death. Yes, the seeds of Tzeentch have been planted in their fertile minds... but I would caution you brother that there are still some amongst them that harbour thoughts of escape and cling to the preaching’s of the false Emperor's minions.*

Ptah paused for a moment, looking up at Rak'an through the glowing blue lenses of his helm before continuing,

*It pains me to hear you name these mortals as brothers, Rak'an. We have not yet been able to fully test their abilities, my Captain, so we do not fully know yet if they are keeping anything from us. They all may prove useful in some aspect, yet some of them could _never_ possibly be our equals.* Ptah indicated the female psykers of the group with a flash of images, 

*It is true that I have been a bit heavy handed in the past as far as allowing for 'free will', as you call it, yet it wounds me that you make light of my preference for obedience and loyalty to our cause and to our Lord.* The pain in Ptah's mindvoice is as evident to Rak'an even though he tried to hide it. *I have been gentle with their minds, my brother. You know that all I have turned have been unshakeable in their service to us. It is one of my gifts that you prize so dearly.*

*As to these new possibilities that have presented themselves; I think our Lord Tzeentch is testing us, my brother. _Ahriman is our fight_; these mortals could never possibly understand why he was cast from our ranks. They should not even know his name as that is Legion business. You know in your heart that to confront him is suicide! No, we should send that information back to the Council and our Lord; let them decide the course of actions.*

*The artifact interests me, yet the knowledge of this cadre of psykers must be dealt with first. We cannot risk the possibility that another Varkan could emerge. Let us put blade to the throat of this dragon before it has a chance to breathe fire and burn us further,* Ptah turned his head back to the body at his feet, reaching in a pouch to retrieve an amulet in the shape of a golden scarab and placing it on Dah'rak's chest, 

*That is my council, brother. Forgive me if my words cause you trouble.*


----------



## Sarcasm

*Brother your shooting has saved us already but tell me. What is your power, what landed you on this god forsaken ship anyway*

Glancing at Rak'an, Tanner inclined his head to the Thousand Son and replied telepathically, *My power? It is perhaps not so instantly useful as some of the others powers, although it has always been a great help to me. My powers give me control over plants and animals, and over organic materials such as leather and wood. I can bend any animal to my bidding and make any plant do what I want it to. I will give you a demonstration if you wish.*

Tanner nudged the potted plant next to him with his foot. It was only small, about the height of his knee and had small blue flowers growing on it. Looking back to Rak'an, Tanner continued, *This plant is harmless yes? I can change that.* 

Focusing on the plant Tanner's eyes began to glow brightly, bathing the area around him in a green light. The plant began to change. It grew until it was touching the ceiling, the flowers drooped and expanded, becoming large enough to swallow men whole. The stems became thick as tree trunks and huge thorns ripped outwards, covering the plant in vicious hooks and barbs, each dripping with deadly poison. The leaves also grew until they were the size of a man's torso and the edges became razor sharp. The pot burst as the roots smashed out, big thick things which spread the weight of the plant over the area it covered. The plant sat there immobile, a grossly different thing than before.

Tanner stopped and his eyes returned to normal, the green light gone. *That is only a small part of my powers. I could make that plant walk, attack others, anything you could think of. Unfortunatly my powers to not extend behond plants and animals to more advanced creatures such as humans or the like. At least they don't yet.* Stepping carefully around the monster plant Tanner walked over to Rak'an and bowed his head. Telepathically he asked *I hope my display was good enough? Are my powers worthy of the Thousand Sons?*


----------



## CommissarHorn

"Argh..Woah" Regaining consciousness, Yuri saw the Inquisitor lying (Yuri was pretty sure he wasn't lounging about) in a pool of blood, his head decapitated. These guys are strong, he thought. "Even more reason not to trust em"

Picking himself up, Yuri stumbled over to the Witch Hunter's body. Squating down, he looked the Inquisitor over, and stared up at the guy holding a bolt pistol. "Yo.." Yuri spoke to the bloody man, "..I take it your bolt pistol and this dead Hunter aren't together by pure coincidence? Fair enough." Looking over the Inquisitor for the last time, Yuri picked up Varkan's wide brimmed hat, which was the Ordo Hereticus trademark head wear. "Always wanted one."

The old man played some sort of message, something about psykers ("I'm a psyker"), something called tzintch...or tzantch...or whatever, and lastly about an Ahrim (Hopefully Arhim was a food, Yuri was hungry.) Turning to the Prisoners, the Marine addressed those around Yuri, including him aswell, first he took his helmet off. Yuri raised an eyebrow. The Marine was saying something, but all that Yuri could think about was how great his new hat was and how hungry he was. Shaking his head, Yuri focused. "...has grown to new heights as he has gleaned much knowledge."

Right, he thought, Knowledge. "Yeah I can take knowledge, knowledge is pretty cool."

The pain started to flow into Yuri although he didn't try to nulify it in anyway, he was used to regular beatings from his fellow comrades and didn't mind the pain. Infact, the pain was a welcome reality, keeping him from falling into the power of the warp.
Suddenly he relised the others, shuffling about and busy doing something.

"Oi, any one need healing? No? I'd scan you for pain, but its less effort to ask and its your choice if you want help or not." 

Still waiting for a reply, Yuri moved over to what appeared to be a small armoury. 
He picked up a seemingly clean and new Hellgun, as well as some power packs for it.
Moving over to what appeared to be a little shelf, on it were stacked various folded materials. "Oh awesome, about bloody time too." Shuffling through the folded piles, Yuri found what he was looking for. 

Unfolding the cloth, it turned out to be a shirt, a Valhallan Imperial Guard Uniform. Shuffling through the pile, Yuri began looking for something else. "Where the hell are my pants?" Not finding them, he kicked the shelf. "Argh! You bastard, where are my pants?! Who does this?" Shuffling through the pile, he found some standard issue Storm Trooper cargo leg wear. "This'l do." Stripping off his shabby white robe, Yuri struggled to put the pants on. "I thought these Troopers were all big!" Looking through the pile again, he finally found a pair of ST leg wear that fit him. 

Putting on his shirt, he still felt uncomfortable somehow. "Ah yeah, thats right." Jumping over to the With Hunter, Yuri rolled the body face down and pulled off Varkan's black Inquisitortial trench coat, Yuri stood, admiring the coat. "This whole torture thing, for this jacket... bloody worth it" Smiling he drapped it over himself and put on the Witch Hunter's wide brimmed hat. 

"I'll stick with these guys, even though I hate em, and see where it takes me. I'm only one human." Looking around he smiled. "So.. any one call for a medic?"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'By the way.. teleportink bad idea. With fight outside, voidshields up. Dey make teleport nearly impossible. Havink more void shields on other ship means we never arrive safe. Also voidshields controlled by captain through secure link, no way to get them all down except from main bridge, 3 kilometers forward, 16 decks up. I thinkink best to use valkyrie and escape. Hangarbay is about 2 kilometers forward, and 8 levels down, I estimatink.'


----------



## Sei 'fir

"yes indeed, the valkyrie seems the best option to me overload the core and watch the imperial dogs buuuuuuuurn."
the old man had a glint of fire in his eyes. he wasn't one to let something drop, and chaos seemed more appealing to him with ach passing moment.
"After that i sya we head for the artifact. And after expanding our arsenal we use the artifact to help destroy the psykers. Leave the rogue to his device and hope he'll stumble into a supernova or something similar."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm whistled as he saw the big bloody man grab an axe from the armory and the other suit of power armor, that man was going to be a big focal point for their group he could already tell. _*Luciferus, that is your name am I correct? You are a powerful warrior but let me give you some tips on using power armor, relax when you move and you will find that it moves much easier then if you were tense and try not to make any awkward motions, it is made to move with your body naturally. I look forward to fighting beside you* _ He saw the ex-inquisitor step out in her own suit of power armor and smiled as he put his winged helm on, the fire in his eyes coming through the eyepieces, four of them were in power armor now, a very good thing. 

He saw that no one in particular was doing anything with Varkan's body and so he took the inquisitor's ankle in his hand and pulled him into the center of the armory. There was a large spear on a rack, it looked like a trophie from some xenos race, that Wilhelm took and after melting a little hole in the floor and impaling Varkan on it, he stuck the spear in the floor. Varkan hung there the spear going through his lower back and out his neck, *"You humiliated me," *he began circling Varkan, *"You tortured me, you hunted me down like a dog and then refused to hear me out. You were an animal Varkan, but I have one thing to thank you for..." *he paused as he looked up at Varkan's facial area, *"You helped me see the truth...what truth you ask? Well you of all people should know, the truth that the Emperor does not protect, that he does not care about his subjects. Thank you for showing me the truth Varkan."* 

Wilhelm let his power channel through his hands and slowly began cooking Varkan's feet before they finally caught fire. He stopped and took a step back watching Varkan burn in his hate.


----------



## CommissarHorn

(OOC: Bloody oath Vilhelm, its a good thing I stole his clothes before you got to him.)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha bit her lip, she wanted to say something at the gruesome display, but the words wouldn't come. Wilhelms words rang in her ears, echoing her own thoughs. 'The Emperor does not care for his subjects, he does not protect.' She wondered about the Tau and their 'Greater Good'. Nothing in what she had read about them from her flight suit's information on them said anything about psykers, or how they viewed them. Still it was one thing to become a renegade, another to 'Embrace Chaos' and turn traitor.
The last thing she wanted was to end up like some of the khorn cultists she had encountered in Stanisvlad, on Borega IV. Maniacs, with totally no selfregard, hurling themselves at their lines. Or the mutant cultists that had been experimenting with infusing tyranids hybrids with chaos energies. The result had been too gruesome even for her to show restraint. And she was very glad she had taken that demolition pack with her on that trip. Even if the inquisitor's ship could have simply blown the station away after they had exited it with what they came for, the satisfaction of a job well done, and doing the right thing and doing it herself made her set that charge in the reactor systems.
She thought again of her last mission, on Creval. They were pursuing the outbreaks of genestealer cults on several worlds, and had dismantled several cells before coming here.
They had found the cult, not in small thanks to her inquisitor's psychic abilities, which he had used to locate their psychic imprints. Just as they were about to move, Varkan showed up, babbling about psychers being too dangerous for the emperium to allow them to live. Hell, he used psychers to travel through the warp, the navigators. And to use a psychic hood, you had to have at least a modicum of psychic potential, so he had dozens of latent psychers among his own forces.
The man was a deluded hypocrite, and he got what he deserved. But not before they had been made renegades by his doings. Not before countless innocent psychers had gone through his torture chambers.
Quietly, she stepped to Ptah, watching him give the last rites to his battlebrother. She knew a little how he felt, she had lost comrades in the Catachan regiment, people who she had gone through hell with and came out alive. Usually, not everyone did, it was the way of war. Space marines probably had it worse, they lived for much longer than a regular human. They lived until they died on the field of battle, sometimes for centuries.
How it would be to lose someone you'd known for over a century, fought together with for over a century, she could not imagine.

She waited until he was done, giving him all the time he needed before she stepped towards him.
'You gave vision, before. Somehow, it seem.. fitting.. with.. this... what place burned?'


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah watched Rak'an fall silent in thought after his words and turned back to the body of Dah'rak resting before him. 

The golden scarab that Ptah had placed upon his brother's chest contained a flawless pigeon's blood ruby bezel set in its forehead. It was within the stone that the spell Ptah had set years before lay coiled like a sleeping serpent waiting for him to wake it. He held Wolfbane out, with a shiver the staff retracted and Ptah slipped the bladed ends with their short hilt into the sheath on his hip. He then held up his left gauntlet, gripping the release with his right he gave a twist; with a soft click it came loose and he pulled it off to place on the ground beside him. 

He flexed his hand slowly; the span was powerful and the skin a warm coppery tan, before pulling out a small, unadorned dagger of clear crystal with his still gauntleted right hand. With care, he pressed the tip of the blade into his index finger before holding his hand over the jeweled scarab and watching a single drop of his rich blood drip down on the stone. The spell awoke with a gentle sigh, unfolding like a rose before his mind. The air seemed heavy for a moment as the spell pulled itself fully into existence from its long dormancy.

Ptah reached out for it, stroking it gently before giving it the simple instruction it was waiting on,

*Return.*

Time and reality hiccupped, twisting back on itself and stretching out all at once. With a clap of displaced air the body disappeared. Deep within the bowels of their waiting ship, in a chamber that Ptah kept prepared for this one purpose, the body pulled itself back into existence on a waiting slab of gold-veined black marble; the golden scarab glowed softly for a moment before becoming dark once again, its function completed.

Ptah replaced the dagger back into its pouch and examined his hand, the wound had sealed over like it never existed, a sign the ritual had been completed without flaw. 

Natasha had approached him during the enacting of the spell; she seemed to be waiting on him as he could feel her mind turning thoughts over like leaves stirred by a breath of wind. He refitted his gauntlet as she spoke softly at his side. He couldn't keep the smile from touching his lips beneath his impassive helm and stood slowly, shimmering fabric billowing slightly, before reaching out to touch her mind with a feather soft caress,

(Natasha only) *That was one of my memories, Natasha,* His mindvoice is low and intimate, *touching your mind awoke it within me; for no mind can touch another without in turn being touched, being changed forever. Does that surprise you, Natasha? It shouldn't, for you hold such potential within your soul. It angers me that there are those that seek to lock such beauty way, behind cold bars of ignorance, when it should be free to open its wings and soar.*

*What you saw, Natasha, what you called from my memories; was an event that I shall never forget,* he pauses and seems to turn away ever so slightly though it is difficult to tell with his armour on. When his voice comes again it is tinted with pain that is millenniums in age, *what you saw was the day that Prospero, my home and my people, died under the flames of ignorance and hatred. The day an entire Legion was betrayed because they chose to do the right thing.*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'Prospero, I never heard of that place.' she thought to herself, not being able to transmit the thought, but she knew he'd be reading her mind.'It must have been a long time ago. During the Horus Heresy. I don't know much of that part of history, except a few things that I've been taught at the schola progenium, and most of that is probably more imperial propaganda.' It hurt to call the few memories she had left from her life before the navy, before she had been identified as a psycher as propaganda, but while she couldn't verify it, she was no longer going to accept everything she had been told about the imperium and of the traitor marines at face value. The vision being a memory would make sense, it was a fitting memory to her own state of mind.
She breathed in deeply, shivering slightly as she felt the nagging feeling, that she had more in common with these 'traitors' than with the rest of the imperium.
In the imperium she was a tool, even in the short time she had been with them, she had done several things she had never conceived possible before. Sure, opening a door with her psychic power, or shutting it, that was easy, she had used that many times on her missions for the Ordo Xenos. But bypassing those anti-psychic wards, that was very new. She had ofcourse had help in that from Ptah, lots of help, but the fact she did open it, it showed her it was possible.
And then there was the taking control of the systems like she had, empowering her machine armour with the pure energy of the warp, it had been exhilarating, almost thrilling. 
And finally.. the adeptus mechanicus, the vision of his knowledge opening up to her in her mind, the surge of it rushing through her brain. It had given her new levels of understanding of machines and the machine spirits she communed with. And the knowledge of the machine god.. The Omnisiah.. it was not the emperor, it didn't feel like the emperor.. it felt like something else entirely, though she knew not what.
With this knowledge, if she could find a regular access panel, she could access virtually anything in the ship that wasn't closed of from the general systems or specificly warded against psychic assaults.
'Please, can you tell more about... Prospero?'


----------



## Sei 'fir

irafer saw the bloody display and laughed in appraisal but something in his mind said that if it came to it that psyker could destroy him, he had to gain an upper hand he looked around any of them could strike him dead. he didn't need to destroy them he mrely needed to know he could survive he hadn't felt fear since the night he was attacked and from now on this was as close as he would get. He suddeny stood taller and his features seemed sharper until he gain power it must seem he had power or they'd kill him off. he strode into the armoury and lifted a bolt pistol he'd never even held a gun before , he could barel hold it the heaviest thing he'd carried since his boy hood was a tome. But he'd read about the mechansms of a bolter simple but effective he slammed in a magazine and let it hang by his side in plain view.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah watched the thoughts flutter across the surface of Natasha's mind as his eyes looked passed her and through the open doors of the armoury. 

One of the mortals had impaled the body of the inquisitor onto a spike in the center of the room and was immolating it with his powers. It was a barbaric scene as the body charred and blackened in the path of the hungry flames. Ptah watched it impassively; he had personally inflicted far worst upon the still living to find the sadistic display moving, yet he would keep a close eye upon the mortal man who called forth the flames. He was powerful and his aura held a vicious malevolence.

He turned his attention back to the woman standing before him; he felt her wavering, for the first time in her life she was seeing the world with eyes not blinded by the lies of the Imperium.

(Natasha only) *You are correct, Natasha. That was _very_ long ago, during the time of the Betrayal; much of the knowledge of those days has been hidden away or destroyed by individuals that seek to blind humanity to the truth. It does not surprise me that you do not know of it,* his voice is rift with sorrow.

*Mankind has always shunned that which it did not understand, Natasha.* His mindvoice is a soft rumble, *Prospero was a haven where those who were cast out for fear of their gifts could live in peace; a place where they would not be judged for their differences, but embraced for their insight. Atop a great mountain they built the city of my birth; the City of Light. The streets were lined in marble the colour of the purest snow and the spires soared on golden wings. Yet, it was not built solely from stone and metal, Natasha, but also knowledge and wisdom. For, though I am also a warrior, my people were scholars and I have not forgotten the value of knowledge.* Ptah paused as if deep in thought before continuing,

*Mere words do not do justice to the glory, Natasha,* his voice is barely a whisper in your mind, *I can share more with you, but to do so you must trust me...*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Trust a space marine, and one of the traitor legions. Not even the battlesister who had tought her at the old schola progenium would be able to come up with a more insane notion. But a lot of things that were considered insane back then had proven to be far less insane, especially since she had been captured by Varkan. She remembered some of the fragments of her training and the conditioning practices of the black ship where she had been trained as a sanctioned psycher.
Training had been brutal there, they had treated her as less than human, and dangerous at that. Chained, beaten, she had not succumbed, but she had lost most of herself there. Her memories from before, even most of her personality had been stripped away from her.
When she was assigned to the catachans, she was more a tool than a human being. It was sergeant Parker that had slowly managed to pick up the pieces of her broken mind, and mend them together again. He had slowly turned her back into a human being, instead of what the inquisition had made her.
While he and his mean didn't trust psychers, they at least didn't recoil in fear at her. They had grown up among the deadly predators of their home world.
And the funny girl that had saved their butts might be a strange thing to have among them, but she was certainly not more dangerous than the monsters they hunted.
She had felt at home with them, and she was certainly more 'one of them' than anybody else from outside the regiment. But even there, she wasn't like them. Not entirely.
A place where she could have learned how to use her abilities, safely and properly, without fear and prejudice.. it seemed like a wishfull dream. As for trusting him. Since he had no trouble reading her mind, she doubted she'd be able to do anything if he had decided to do something to her head. But she found it comforting he asked.
'I'm not sure, am ready for big vision of such place. Not here. But I would like see city, when we aboard your ship. We still have Black Ship to escape.. and someone must pilot Valkyrie. You and other marines not fit in cockpit. I better not have daydreams while dodging lance batteries.'
She smiled a bit, trying to imagine such a magnificent place. Yet she was sure that if he gave her such a vision, it would take her mind too much off things here and now. While it was something she wanted, she couldn't afford that, not yet.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm felt a strange satisfaction as he watched Varkan burn, he knew the Inquisitor was already dead and wouldn't feel a thing but Wilhelm still enjoyed watching Varkan burn. The man had seen to it that Wilhelm had been kept on the edge of insanity during his stay in his cell and this was the least Wilhelm could do to return the favor, in fact he had a lot more planned out that still needed to be done. The Interrogators were next if they ran into them on their way to the flight deck, and he would make sure that they were alive for their punishment. 

He decided that he needed to put robes on, he didn't know why but he felt that he needed to, so he turned away from Varkan's charred body and began searching the armory for robes. The only ones he found were white priestly robes so he put them on over his power armor and tied them at the waist before making his way back out of the armory. He turned and said one last hate filled goodbye to Varkan and made his way over to the woman in the battlesister power armor. 

He bowed his head as she saw him and he bowed again at the Thousand Son that stood by her _*My many thanks lord for aiding us. Varkan's slaves shall be dealt with....appropriately*_ when he said the last sentence he looked over at Varkan's charred corpse in a sort of giddy daze. _*Your powers are impressive mi'lady, to what extenet can you use them? And please what is your name?* _ he asked the woman.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah surveyed the parade of images that made up the tapestry of the mortal woman's life. As was so often the case, the Imperium, in its dogmatic blindness, had done much of his work for him. She had been beaten and brutalized, treated as an aberration. Yet, this mortal had survived the shredding of her personality. Some of the pieces had been pulled back together by others, but there were far more that still lingered like broken shards of glass within her soul. With his encouragement, she would rise, phoenix-like, out of the ashes and be re-forged into something magnificent.

_There were times when kindness could be as much of a weapon as hate._

Ptah stood unmoving for a long moment, the shimmering fabric of his robes softly brushing about his legs, before reaching up to the clasps at his gorget. There was a soft clicking as the locks disengaged and a sigh of air escaping as Ptah slowly lifted the helm free of his armour.

Ptah's skin shone a dusty copper in the waning lights of the Black Ship's hold and eyes the colour of the sky, washed an incredibly cerulean by a late summer's squall, stared down from a serene and majestic face. Hair the shade of a raven's wings was bound back from his face with golden bands embossed with delicately curving glyphs. A tiny hoop of gold with a single polished bead of lapis pierced his left ear lobe. Though his features were regal and aloof, the faintest suggestion of a noble smile seemed to touch his lips.

(Natasha) *The past is but a pathway to the future, Natasha. Though there has been pain, you have endured. Though there has been adversity, you have survived. The strands of destiny have led you here, to this moment... to me. We were fated to meet, Natasha. You are not a monster and you are no longer alone.* You feel a feather soft touch on your cheek, almost like warm breath on the skin, as he turns to face the psyker who approaches. The faint scent of myrrh stirs about him as he moves.

Ptah replaced his helm as he turned towards the Flamecaller,

(Wilhelm)*You shall have your chance at vengeance, mortal. You shall have that and more if you prove worthy.* you can feel Ptah's mindtouch passing through your thoughts, sliding though your barriers like silver fish through a deep stream, *Such power, mortal... but there could be more. The power to call the heart of a star into being at your will.* 

Ptah tilts his head slightly as his robes billow in a sudden breeze. The world falls away and you are elsewhere. The scent of flame scoured stone and ash is heavy in the air. As you look up the ground around you is blackened and twisted. Stone has run like wax, pooling into melted puddles of cooling slag. The scene stretches off to meet the horizon in all directions, millions perished at your will. Millions who had laughed at you, mocked you. The screams of their souls still linger like sweet wine in your mind. You are clad in armour of blue and gold, flames seem to dance within the enameled surfaces of the mighty war gear. Ptah is suddenly there beside you, his voice echoes strangely as if from far away,

*This is one strand of what could be, Wilhelm. One strand of many. The choices you make shall decide if this comes to pass, immortality is within your grasp. However, so is an eternity of suffering if you fail.*

You blink and are back in the dark hold of the Black Ship, faint motes of blue flame dance in the air around Ptah as he stands silently beside the woman.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha's eyes widened, and she missed a breath as she gazed at Ptah's face. She had a lot of ideas on how he looked, but nothing prepared her for this. He was strikingly handsome in his own way. She felt her cheeks flush, breathing in deeply.
Before she could respond, Wilhelm had approached them and woke her from her momentary reverie.
Ptah had already replaced his helmet again, and was looking at him too, hovering over her like a hawk, surveying danger. It was a comforting feeling.
'I-I am Natasha, as to powers, I have no idea what range they have. In our escape, I found I could do much more than I had thought before.'
It was a truthfull awnser, though she intentionally left it a little vague. The man was filled with hate, and rather disquieting. Ptah's presence watching over her reminded her that being carefull is a good idea. The man in front of her was like a raging inferno of hate, who would probably try and roast her to cinders before thinking of anything else if she happened to get in his way.
Rather have him not quite knowing what she could and could not do.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm gasped as he was brought back to reality, the power of the vision Ptah had showed him almost knocking him over. Suddenly visions of his childhood were brought back and he was sucked into them...

--------------

His parents were arguing again about Emperor knows what, every now and then heard Black Ship and Inquisition but he didn't really understand what those words meant. He had gotten in a fight at school because someone was making fun of him, the boy had just randomly caught on fire and Wilhelm had run away. The other kids had said he did it but he didn't know how he could have without a match or something like that, but he was called into the Master's office and sent home packing after a meating with his parents.

And now here he was listening to them fighting, again, over him. He was sitting in the closet crying when his father finally found him and picked him up,* "Son you have to go somewhere safe now ok?"* Wilhelm had just nodded. Little did he know that his life was soon to be turned upside down, they had left him in the sewers to be picked up by someone but he had run away terrified of what might be down there. 

He wondered the streets for days, stealing what food he could get his grimy hands on, before he was caught outside of a church. The priest had taken him in and given him food and shelter and for the first time in awhile he felt safe. That was until, frustrated at not being able to read something, a book caught on fire, Wilhelm simply jumped in alarm but the priest had seemed terrified and was calling him cursed. Wilhelm didn't know what to do so he ran, the whole time hearing the sounds of shouts and curses behind him as he blended into the crowd outside and melted away.

It was a year after that when he was seven that he had his fated meeting with Flovak in the bar. Wilhelm was used to being given bread by the bartender every now and then but when he went this time the bartender said he couldn't help him out today because of the man in the corner. Wilhelm had pleaded with him but to no avail and so when the bartender wasnt looking he stole the bread and ran, his fear causing his powers to once again flare up. The bar caught fire but was soon put out and when he turned to watch it the man from the corner was there behind him,* "Do not be afraid of me child, it seems as though you are hungry and in need of a home. Do you want to come with me? I can take care of you."* Wilhelm had eagerly agreed if it meant a roof and three meals a day.

Suddenly he was brought back only two years ago and was standing in a space platform waiting for their ship to be refueled. The mission he and Flovak had just been on had been very grueling and seeing the sight of so many sacrificed psykers had brought him to the brink but they had apprehended the heretics and saved who they could. A bloodied body hit the window in front of him and he jumped back startled, in his mind he cried out for the vision to stop but it didnt even though he knew what was going to happen next, Flovak's hand gripped his shoulder and Wilhelm spun around immolating who he thought was an enemy.

He was running now down a dark alleyway, the Callidus assassin chasing after him, he was shot, tackled, bound and brought back to the Inquisitor's ship. He remembered Varkan's face upon their first meeting and what he had said, *"Another cursed freak who doesn't deserve to live..."* Varkan had laughed, Wilhelm had wept. 

-----------------------------

He was back on the ship again, tears streaming down his face, his whole life he had been beaten and accused. The only ones who ever cared about him had been killed or were lieing from the start, he wanted to be accepted for who and what he was not lied to. The vision Ptah had showed him stuck in his mind, here before him were men who at one point were just like him, ridiculed and accused for what they were, but they had banded together and supported each other. He knew that the hate inside him was a powerful weapon yes but it was something that needed to be controlled if he was to achieve what Ptah showed him. 

Wilhelm resolved right then and there that he would control his anger and hate, and would learn as much as possible from these great men when the chance arose. He was relieved that he was wearing his helmet because he did not want anyone else to see that he had tears on his face, when he looked up again he saw Ptah staring at him **My apologies for having to see that lord...they were little snipits of my life....thank you for showing me the chance I have for a better future** That's when he heard Natasha's answer to his question, *"You are powerful mi'lady, I am glad you are on our side."* Wilhelm's resolve hardened as he finally got it into his head that he would become that man wearing that armor on the hill, everything burning around him.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa look at Natasha, she was part of the Ordo Xeno. She began to wonder what would have happened if the Thousand sons did not show up. Would have Varken been killed by another Inquisitor? He seemed that he was making enemies in the other two major Ordos of the Inquisition. Yet would he be remembered as a hero or a fool now. Yet she realized that neither of the two would happen. Inquisitor Varken would not be remembered. He would be forgotten and his soul would feed the chaos gods. Yet now what, she had gotten her revenge yet at what cost? Is this what her Inquisitor would want? She had betrayed her Inquisitor. Just how Varken had betrayed him. This meant she was just like Varken. She began to think of a way to redeem herself. Yet she was a traitor and traitors could not be forgiven. She cursed Varken, even in death he tormented her. She felt as if she had no longer a meaning for her existence. She could not go back to banishing the Daemons.

She then moved towards Ptah. "What is your purpose, why did you free us? What are we to you? Are we nothing more then tools to be discarded when you are done with us? I have fought chaos space marines before on the field of battle. I have seen their cultist who they use as cannon folder." aid Elisa as she began to summon her psychic powers increasing her strenght and toughness.

((OOC: Hint, what she is really asking what is her purpose. One possible answer to give to her is for her to make her own purpose.))


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'And how is different from Imperial Guard? Have you ever seen trench warfare? When Varkan take us, 
we become renegades and worse, because of him, we are in this mess. At least fighting for freedom better than 
rottink in torture cell, da? In Imperium, we outcasts, even if never do wrong to imperial creed. 
Here, maybe we find place we belongink?'
Having finished attaching the mechandrite to the powerpack of her armour, she put it back on, and replaced 
her gloves. Through the psychic link with her armour, she could feel it's presence, tentatively, she moved it, 
it reponded quickly, though it was an unfamiliar feeling to control such a device, her intimacy with piloting 
ships through her psychic power helped get an idea on how to manipulate it. 
The mechandrite's claw spun around a few times, activating a few of it's interfacing components, and electrical 
systems, crackling before she folded it along the side of her armour. It's weight was something she'd have to 
compensate a little for, but that wasn't all that problematic, though she made a mental note to see if 
she could get a second one on the other side.
A small device in her duffel bag began beeping, she picked it up, then looked at Elisa.
'This not place for squabblink, fightink among selves will only get us all killed. Varkan is dead, 
but ship still crawlink with loonies. Who not better than chaos cultists.'

The sting in her voice was quite obvious, but she didn't regret a word of it. Varkan's psychopants Were 
much like those horrid cultists. She had seen them rushing headlong into the gunline of her regiment, to be cut 
down by precise volleys of lasfire, pre-placed claymores and coordinated hand to hand combat.
'Biggest enemy is ignorance. Imperium not want to see humans are becomink psychers. Treat us like outcasts.
Inquisition know better, but choose to keep imperium in ignorance, instead of guidink Human race and teachink
to use power for good. Instead, people like Varkan hunt us down and destroy us like abominations. Psychers can
causing demonic outbreak, if not controlled, but huntink them down cause them go in hidink, making threat less
visible. Teachink how to keep warp at bay and use power safely instead of hunting down would improve imperium
far better. On home planet, beink first-born means get big honour of servink in Imperial guard. Second-born
look up to older siblings, wishink to improve selves to also be worthy of honour. If psychers treated like such,
then maybe no need for huntink down demon infestation, because psychers learn to keep warp at bay. Or at least
succumb in safety of trainink ground. Not all first-born cut out to be guardsmen, those not cut out weeded out in
trainink.'


----------



## Euphrati

Everything went suddenly _still_.

The shimmering white fabric of Ptah's robes hung in the air as if captured on a pic-caster. The air was leaden, smotheringly heavy like the moment just before a storm. Slowly, Ptah turned to face the mortal woman who was gathering her powers in some feeble attempt to challenge him. His power uncoiled from inside him, it was like trying to look into the heart of a star going super nova.

He stood for a long moment before the woman and deathly silence fell,

'That is _very_ unwise, mortal.' 

He speaks in no more than a whisper, his true voice deep and silken, yet the words seem to echo in the confined space.


----------



## deathbringer

OOC: Guys i am so pleased that you have continued this rp despite this lack of input. Been at uni for a week and spent is too wasted to move let alone right. REP to euph vilhelm einar necrosis for their excellent posts despite having jack shit to work on. * However due to my current sobriety i will right a post continuing the conversations.*

MONDAY WILL BE THE FULL UPDATE

_________________________________________________________________

Ptah's words slammed into his mind with the force of his brothers anxiety and Rak'an felt himself stagger as he floundered for a response. His blood which had risen at the glory of Rak'an's death now thundered in his ears as hefelt panic seeping into his very marrow

Was his judgement so poor? Had he unwillingly lost the respect of a brother he loved more than even his Lord. The astartes that had stood by him through everything... waited for days as he immersed himself in the glory of Magnus's vaults of knowledge and denied himself food, water or rest till he had emerged days later. The encatations he had performed... the wards he had learned in those vaults had left him weakened in body but empowered in mind. He had stumbled and fallen upon the threshold yety his brother had caught him... nursed him back to health... had been there by his side.

Rak'an looked at his brother and then looked inwards at himself. He had been one of the terran astartes, born with the psychic abilitiesd from magnus's own geneseed. He had watched as brothers from prospero had joined the ranks and formed magnus's inner circle and though the terran psykers were accepted, they were merely at the fringe.

It had been Ptah that had embraced him as a brother, realising his potential as a psyker and gradually drawing him closer to the primarch himself. Almost overnight it seemed, their places had switched and Rak'an had found himself drawn to Magnus's side whilst Ptah lingered held in the inner circle by their brotherhood. Yet he had never complained...and with his influence Rak'an had grown. Thoughts floated across his mind as realisation dawned.. ptah was were his power lay. For those that opposed him knew that they would find Ptah's blade at their throught or his cutting wisdom and unbreakable loyality would beat them down.

Memories burned channels along his mind... seering fresh rivets of desperate adoration and respect within his mind. Yet one thing held true.. though Ptah had moulded him.. saved him from the very jaws of hell... knew him better than anybody... except himself. He backed his own power and mental ability to the end of the earth. 

For Rak'an knew that ptah was as powerful as he... psychically and as a warrior yet their were times when Rak'an gambled and Ptah stood firm. He took risks will Ptah played safe. It was that initiative that Rak'an clung too now

He opened his mind to his brother and allowed him to feel every single emotion within him. Allowed his own love and respect to fill Ptah. He wanted to show his brohter his gratitude for how he had molded him yet also to ensure Ptah knew that this was his gamble... that though Ptah's doubt had worried him... his will was still iron and he still backed himself. 

He was distracted momentarily by a slow rythmic tapping on his leg. He held the contact and allowed himself to return to the present and his eyes widened to see the leaves of a pot plant tapping against his power armour. He felt excitement swell as he heard 

*That is only a small part of my powers. I could make that plant walk, attack others, anything you could think of. Unfortunatly my powers to not extend behond plants and animals to more advanced creatures such as humans or the like. At least they don't yet. I hope my display was good enough? Are my powers worthy of the Thousand Sons?*

Animals... it was a weapon and a half.. not useful on a space ship but upon the ground... the very grass could come alive to cause enemies to fall stumble be torn apart by the razor edges of leaves
*All psychic powers interest the thousand sons. Yet your powers are not fully formed for their are many things you must learn before you may join the sorcerous ranks of the thousand sons. I know many things yet within the mysteries of the warp i am still but a child. You have great potential as a sniper and a psyker. We will most definitely talk again tanner*

He paused before adding
* Can you control wolves?*

A plan was forming an excitement built as he thought of the third part of his mission. It was a plan which must succeed

He concentrated upon Ptah and he felt questions rise as she felt his excitement and anticipation.

*The psykers surpass themselves with the variety of their talents. Yet you have given me wise council brother and I apologise for my jest. You must know I respect you more than anything else in the entire world and your council is the only council that could sow doubt in my mind. Once we return we must give a message to magnus himself for he is too mighty for even us. As for my trust in these mortals... my reasoning is not of my own founding for I fear if we do not appear to trust them they will never turn. If you force a dog when the leash is removed he turns back into a savage. I believwe we must let these psykers feel our guidance lightly. Allow them to feel as if they make their own path.. determine their own future or they may turn on us like wounded dogs... and after training their bite will be sharp. 

I have not shared secrets or much useful knowledge with them yet many feel the path is theirs to take.. and we have tempted several. Wilhelm, Luciferus, Irafer and Gabe have embraced whilst Natasha and Tanner are upon the verge of turning. Elisa I cannot read as she seems to have a stronger mind and a stronger sense of the imperial creed than the others. As for the medic I do not know but I feel it is time for you to turn your attentions to him as you seem to have Natasha well in your pocket * 

He watched the body of Varkan char and fall away into black dust and ash, disintegrating in the inferno and he felt a solemn silence come over him at the finality of death. He allowed his mind to wonder as he contemplated the future and he rested upon the face of his fallen brother. He felt a mournful emptiness at the loss... was it worth it.. he looked round at the 9 fresh psykers... are you to become thousand sons?

He allowed his mind to wander and touch the 9 young psykers and he pushed a single thought into their mind

*Do you belive you have what it takes to be a thousand son?*

He smiled a little and dallied upon their answers to their future. The artifact seemed popular... yet the psykers were a grave threat and the longer they left it the stronger the psykers would get. The method of escape was now clear for the hanger was closer and easier to eascape from with natasha's abilities. He smiled yet the smile turned to a grimace as he was broken from his reverie by Elisa's words

"What is your purpose, why did you free us? What are we to you? Are we nothing more then tools to be discarded when you are done with us? I have fought chaos space marines before on the field of battle. I have seen their cultist who they use as cannon folder." 

Pure unbridled rage flooded his whole body as the words floated reaching his ears. He whirled around as he felt Ptah quiver with rage and heard him whisper. The voice of his comrade jolted him. His brother never spoke yet the words carried a deep menace underlined by beautiful delicacy. He brushed past the furious thousand son and he raised his staff as he saw Elisa rising... growing in size causing her to grow till she reached the eye level of the thousand son yet he refused to back down. Rak'an solidified his mind creating barriers against penetration and he mustered his strength as his whole body tensed.

" How dare you. I could break you where you stand. Warp powered and all. I could stop your very heart. I could pull daemons from the warp whose very breath would cause your demise. Do you really wish to challenge my intentions. If I did not care I could have left you unshielded when the assassin attacked and saved my brother. A marine of such admirable qualities who was a dear friend and a brilliant psyker. Yet i did not... We have armed you and allowed you to take a sword of immense power. If you are a tool."
He spat the word with venemous animosity

" We have treated you very well and made sure you are strong and well armoured... offered you training.. given you the chance to increase your psychic potential to a point beyomnd your dreams and you treat us with such disrespect."

"The thousand sons are not insane khornate savages who care only for death.... we would not allow a psyker to slip past our nets yet I could control you. Use you as a tool. Dont you believe I could?"

He reached out for the warp savagely as anger rushed and he felt a torrent of power. He ran with it and it became and enveloping mass of fury. HE concentrated upon Elisa's mind and felt the barriers she had conjured before him. He studied them for a second... they were strong yet he was stronger... far stronger than her... a question formed... to break or to undermine. He had to show her his strength show her how he could treat her. How it was to be a tool. He pressed upon the barriers and felt them quiver against his light touch. He gave her a moment to recover herself. Then pushed again harder and the curved under his mental touch and though he felt her steel herself he gave no respite pushing wave upon wave of energy upon her mind. The barriers fell and he was within her very mind. he ignored her feeble protests... the slight brushes against him trying to force him away. He held steady against the frantic beating and suddenly saw her memories. She had been an inquisitor and he understood her fear and her reluctance

"Do you understand now Inquisitor. I have no intention of throwing away your life. I know what you are yet I have no intention of letting your potential die. This is what being a tool to the thousand sons would feel like"

He probed within her mind allowing it to meld seemlessly with hers. She may have reached for his mind yet he solidified his barriers, fixing the eye within his mind. The beating died away against the aura of calm and he raised her left hand to the needle pistol and forced her to remove her helmet and carefully place the pistol in her mouth

He felt her fear and broke the contact before looking at her
"That is what it is like to be a tool. Do not insult my dead brothers memory with trivia or the trust I place in you. I intend for you to survive and become more powerful than you can imagine"

He turned on his heel leaving Elisa to gather her composure yet he felt seeds of doubt rise within his mind. He reached out to Ptah yet in his fear he could not read his brothers mind

*I fear I may have done more harm than good here. Perhaps my judgement is clouded. Advise me brother.. for self doubt is not common for me and I need your council now? Did I do the right thing?*


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus found a helm. Covered in Imperial Runes and with red tinted lenses it beamed upwards at him, with one gloved hand he reached down and took hold of its inside with the tips of his fingers and smiled. A pair of golden wings moved off either side of the triangular moouth peice. Luciferus placed it upon his head, making sure his long hair and beard were in safely before twisting it twice, a hiss of hot hair spiralled upwards and he smiled as a HUD showing the life signs of each fellow Power Armour wearer within the room, each one green. Walking out he stopped a metre or so away from the Astartes, Ptah and bowed asking "Why do you need us Lord? You are some of the most powerful beings ever to walk the universe and yet you need mere mortals like these" He indicated everyone else apart from him with a sly grin beneath his helm "To help you" he finished before awaiting a answer.


----------



## Sarcasm

*All psychic powers interest the thousand sons. Yet your powers are not fully formed for their are many things you must learn before you may join the sorcerous ranks of the thousand sons. I know many things yet within the mysteries of the warp i am still but a child. You have great potential as a sniper and a psyker. We will most definitely talk again tanner*

Tanner nodded respectfully to the Thousand Son before turning to go. As he turned he felt more words form in his mind. 

* Can you control wolves?*

*Wolves? Yes I can control wolves. They were plentiful on my homeworld so I have a fair amount of experiance with them, lord.*

Tanner turned and made his way to armoury to find some new clothing and weapons. He passed several of the other psykers on the way and nodded to each in greeting in the tradition on his homeworld, where it was a grave insult to not nod to your companions in greeting and when bidding them goodbye.

Walking into the armoury, Tanner made his way over to a large rack of flak and carapace body armours, each hanging from the rack in a neat fashion for easy access. Flicking through them he chose a suit of dark green carapace armour trimmed in gold. Taking it down he threw aside the ragged robes he had worn as a prisoner and dressed himself in the armour. Much better, Tanner thought.

Next he looked for weaponry. He searched for his old hunting rifle, a powerful weapon which Tanner had customised to better suit him. Seeing the carved wooded butt of the rifle sticking out from under a pile lasguns, Tanner laughed with joy and pulled the weapon out from underneath the lasguns. Then he stopped. A frown crossed his face with slowly changed into a mask of anger and hate. His precious hunting rifle had been snapped in two. The weapon he had owned since he could walk had been destroyed. A weapon he had spend thousands of hours with, practising with it, customising it, maintaining it. Broken in two. Tanner knew for sure that it had been a deliberate act. Tanner stared at the weapon and his anger grew and grew. The last tie he had to his beloved home....... gone. The wooden stock of the weapon fell away as dust as Tanner unwittingly destroyed it psychically in his anger. Throwing the useless weapon against the wall he turned and went to storm out and find something to take his anger out on when something caught his eye.

Tanner walked over to a table next to the lasgun pile. On it there was a collection of close combat weapons. Knives of all sizes and designs covered the surface of the table. But it was one near the centre which had caught his eye. A simple knife, about 8 inches long with a dull silver blade and a carved hardwood handle. Tanner's anger evaporated as he looked at it. It was HIS. His old knife, taken from him by Varkan, but not destroyed like his rifle had been. He grabbed it, and the strong leather belt and sheath it rested on and fitted it around his waist. He slotted the knife into the sheath and walked away towards the ranged weapons with a small smile on his lips.

He made his way towards the wall where a collection of rifles hung. Tanner looked at them with interest before picking one out. It was a sniper rifle of a very high quality with a dark, almost black wooden casing. The sight was not on the rifle but was a wirelessly connected image magnifier which fitted over one eye. It fired solid rounds which where in a pouch underneath the hanging weapon. Tanner took the gun down and loaded it. Lining up the shot he fired. A stand holding up a ornate breastplate of carapace armour was knocked down by the shot, a perfect hole blasted through the armour. "Almost as good as my old one," Tanner admitted grudgingly. Taking the ammo he attached the pouch to his belt before pulling a harness out of a cupboard set into the wall below where the rifle had hung. He put on the harness and adjusted it to fit before securing the rifle in it. The harness held the sniper rifle on his back, within easy reach. Finally he took the eye-piece and fitted it around his head before flicking the eye-piece down over his right eye.

Walking out of the armoury Tanner smiled to himself and muttered, "Now I'm ready to fight." He made his way over to his monsterous plant and used his powers to shrink it away. As he finished he felt a touch against his mind and felt words form.

*Do you belive you have what it takes to be a thousand son?*

I knew that question would come, he thought. But do I know the answer? I feel that I may one day be able to join them but is that what I really want? The Imperium may have betrayed me and cast me out but do I really want to throw my lot in with Chaos? Then he remembered his broken rifle. A small part of him burned with anger and he knew the answer. That rifle stood for his old life and the Imperium had broken it in two. Oh yes, he knew the answer. Tanner's eyes glowed a little brighter and he smiled to himself. "The Imperium shall burn," he whispered.


----------



## Necrosis

The Thousand son had broken threw her barriers and showed her that they could control her but that was all. She was usefully to them but still they had proven nothing else to her. She had gotten what she wanted, Varken was dead. "All I wanted was to see wad Varken killed. Now that is dead I longer have a purpose. I no longer have a reason to live." said Elisa as she pointed her needle pistol at everyone but then she pointed the needle pistol at her own head. "Without a purpose I am nothing. You promise me power beyond my wildest dreams but anything multiplied by 0 is still 0. So why should I still go on. WHAT IS MY PURPOSE NOW. Even a guardsmen has a purpose yet I don't even have that. I have nothing!" yelled Elisa in rage as she still pointed the needle pistol at herself. She also had her power sword out to stop anyone from getting close to her.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm silently told himself yes when they were all asked if they believed they had what takes to be a Thousand Son. The vision Ptah had showed him had given him strength and something to work toward, and he told himself he would achieve it, it was the only thing he had left to work for, and of course to make the Imperium burn for its treachery. He stiffened up when he saw the ex-inquisitor challenge Ptah and the Sorceror, she truly was lost and confused, she was even threatening to kill herself.

Wilhelm took a step toward her using his abilities as an Interrogator to sound kind and caring his hands up showing her that he did not mean to hurt her, *"Miss we all have a purpose, just because you cannot see yours does not mean that you do not have one. Before Varkan's death you said it was to see him dead and now that he is you have no idea what to do....but there is something you can do, in fact there are two choices laid out before you. You could shoot yourself here and now and be done with it and not live on for some higher purpose....OR you could realize your true purpose, to take the fight back to the Imperium, to make them pay for the betrayel that they had done to you...."*

He paused to let his words sink in before continuing, *"You can't think like an Imperial anymore, they betrayed you and from that moment on you were not a part of the Imperium anymore, your ties broken. Whether you like it or not they will brand you heretic and traitor but why should you care how the people who tortured you see you now? you have an opportunity for great power laid out before you that will open thousands of doors and paths for you yet you do not take it, why? To make the Imperium burn, that is your purpose."* 

Wilhelm stepped back and let the Inquisitor take all he had said in, he knew that he was safe, he could burn any of the needles she shot at him and he had faith in his swordsmanship if she attacked him with that but he wanted her to see that they were all here for a reason. He wanted her to see how horrible the Imperium truly was, how the Emperor had simply left them all to die at Varkan's hand, but it was only her loss if she did shoot herself. The blue flames burned in his eyes as he stared at her not moving his gaze once.


----------



## Euphrati

The wash of emotion from Rak'an was the only thing that stayed Ptah's hand from striking down the pawn of the Inquisition. Ptah held a special hate in his heart for the self-blinded fanatics of the fallen Emperor. The kinship that sang down the bond that he and Rak'an shared caused him to pause, overcome by the moment his brother had intertwined their souls.

Rak'an was senior to him in age, already a full Astartes on the fateful day that the Emperor had come to Prospero in search of his lost son. Ptah had been but a young scholar, yet his control was already impressive and his powers were growing in strength by the day. When the Emperor gifted Magnus with his Legion, calling on him to draw into their ranks sons from his own world, Ptah had been one of the first chosen. It was that day that he had first met Rak'an and had known at once that the fair-skinned warrior was the brother he never had. Thought they had been borne millions of miles distant, from different cultures and worlds, they were twins in souls as if they had shared the same womb. The bond they had forged was unbreakable.

Ptah cherished the moment and responded in turn, sending the wordless love of true siblings down the link to his brother. They had been through the fires of hell and only come out stronger, the universe would be their someday; of that he was certain.

-----

Rak'an stepped passed him and raged at the female, crushing her barriers with a flick of his thoughts. 

Ptah held his power in check with sheer force of will, watching the thoughts flicker across the surface of the ex-Inquisitor's mind as his brother demonstrated to her how weak she really was. Rak'an's touch had always been in his actions, his drive forward and his willingness to take the risks needed to achieve great victories. Ptah's was in his ability to wait for just the right moment, to turn a mind slowly until it willingly embraced their cause, the cause of all mankind. 

A smile touched Ptah's lips beneath the golden gleam of his faceplate as he watched the woman tremble and break. His robes gently fluttered in the renewed psykic wind of his aura as he pulled his power back within his mind.

He reached out a tendril of thought and gripped the trigger of her weapon, freezing it in place so that not even a titan's strength would be able to move the firing mechanism, it would not do to have her destroy herself now. 

_Not when she was finally ready to hear._

Ptah reached out gently yet firmly, cupping her psyke in the gleaming cobalt fingers of his mind,

(broadcast)*You speak of being naught but a tool, Elisa, but is that not what has been forced upon you your entire life?* his mindvoice is soft and measured, the voice of a teacher, *What we offer you is the one thing that the Imperium fears the most, the one thing that you have never been given before; a choice to forge your own destiny.*

He takes a slow step forwards; his robes billowing and sliding around his armoured legs,

*Knowledge means nothing if it is locked away behind gilded doors, hidden in vaults of dusty darkness. The Imperium seeks to blind instead of enlighten, to hold humanity in thrall through ignorance instead of lifting it up through teaching.*

*How many are sacrificed every day on the altar of Mankind because of their differences? Psykers are not an aberration, they are the future! Yet they are hunted down like animals, tortured and stripped of their souls because of fear, instead of embraced for the gifts they truly are.*

He gently pulls your mental barriers back up, strengthening them; with a nudge he binds them together in a way you have never seen before.

*Our purpose is simple, Elisa. We seek to open the eyes that have been blinded for so long, to unfetter the wings of humanity so that it may soar to new heights, to offer the knowledge that has been denied to you... so that you may make up your own mind. Forge your own path.*

Another step places him with the tip of your blade a bare handspan from his massive chest. The jewels on the surface of his armour glitter under the white robes he wears.

*Will you join us in that? Our quest? There are so many things that mankind could be, so many great things... Knowledge is power, Elisa, and knowledge is what we seek to share with you.*

Ptah stands there, his hands by his sides, calmly waiting.


----------



## Necrosis

She felt the words enter her head. The possibilities but this was everything that she feared. Everything she had been told to ignore by her master. Yet look where that had gotten him and her. What kind of new destiny could she choose. All she could think about was her master and getting revenge on Varken. Those images just kept flashing in her head. Then suddenly she figured it out. What was the difference between Varken and her master. It all made sense to her now. She now knew her purpose. She lowered her weapons and stop using her psychic powers. She closed her eyes and took a deep breathe and then exhaled. "I know my purpose now. You guys wish revenge on the Imperium but not all of the Imperium must suffer. Only the ones who are without a gift. I will purge the galaxy of non psychers. They hunted his down like dogs and killed many of us. Yet now I shall hunt them down like the dogs they are. This is my purpose. To kill all who would stand in the way of humanity next step of evolution, which is for every human to become a psycher." said Elisa in a dark confident voice with burning hatred in her eyes. Her iron will had returned to her and she would allow nothing to stop her from accomplishing her new goal and purpose.


----------



## deathbringer

Their is a new unity and purpose within the team as everyone begins to come towards their own conclusions about turning to chaos. However in Elisa's explosion several events have turned dramatically.

*Natasha:* You have been a little lapsidasical due to Ptah's tales and Elisa's outburst and may not have watched the monitors as carefully as you might have normally. Our enemies have moved against us, moving air lock by air lock towards the armoury, thinking the inquisitor may still be alive. They have split their forces into two strike teams of 10 guardsman and 4 sisters. Natasha you look back at the monitors and see one half of the team has disappeared off the grid, whilst the others have moved into the corridor outside.

*All the rest*
They are fiddling around outside the door (pressing plastic explosives into the cracks attempting to blow it open).

This isnt the most of our problems though because there is a sudden clash from the armoury as someone sends several items tumbling against the door. The force have moved down a secret tunnel in the armoury which Natasha could not seal as it was not mechanical. Their mistake however is our advantage as the guardsman and sisters are forced to pause hoping we did not hear the noise. 

Kill at will and make it spectacular but dont go over the top. Nobody is so strong as to kill more than 3 guardsman but feel free to attack the sisters... they are mine to kill though.

Currently the guardsman are not close to opening the blast doors so you have a little time to destroy one half before the other. I want you guys to try and work together and formulate a plan...work together to kill the sisters but keep one alive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah felt the warp around the psyker tremble as she made her oath and smiled behind his sparkling mask. Tzeentch had heard her and was pleased with him. There was a brief touch, no more than the merest fragment of a stray thought from the vast intellect of the God of a Thousand Faces, yet it was enough to bring crystalline tears to his eyes that burned icy tracks down the flesh of his cheeks and cause both of his hearts to flutter uncontrollably as the spark of power flooded through him.

It was there and then gone; leaving Ptah quivering beneath his calm, armoured exterior.
_Yes, the Changer of Ways was indeed pleased._

(Elisa only) *Yes, Elisa, your eyes are clear for the first time in your mortal life. You see now how humanity has been held back from its natural evolution,* Ptah voice is strong and resonates within your mind,

*Mankind has been stagnated for far too long, the galaxy is a place of transformation. Without change, a species will wither and perish. Look to the Eldar; they cling to their past like ticks to a dying hound and soon they shall be naught but a fleeting memory cast in dust.* 

His head turns sharply as there is a crash from the armoury, Wolfbane leaping from its scabbard at his hip to his open hand in an instance. The hidden pathway had been warded with psy-nullifying metals and runes, hiding the minds of the assault until they emerged into the open.

Ptah glances to Natasha before turning back to the milling psykers, Wolfbane held before him and wreathed in curling cobalt flames,

(Broadcast) *Varkan's blind dogs have come to yap at our heels,* his voice is a low growl, *you have been re-armed, mortals, and the foul drugs purged from your systems. It is time to reach beyond what you have been taught, to open yourselves to what you were meant to become! You should no longer fear the power that lies beyond the veil; it is yours, seize it and destroy these puppets!*

He turns and strides regally through the door, a psykic wind twisting his robes about him as he moves.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wihlem whipped his head around to look into the armory as he heard the brashing noise behind him. He pulled out the black power sword at his waist noticing for the first time the way it seemed to glint in the light, he activated it and sent his own power coursing through the blade adding to its power. His left hand was suddenly burning in a flame and he moved quickly into the armory yet staying quiet knowing that the group had stopped hoping that they had not been heard, that was always a mistake, when you had the surprise and momentum you kept pushing onward otherwise it would sputter and fail.

He crouched behind a crate and waited for them to come out, when the first two were out with a sister he attacked. He flew at the first gaurdsman who put up his gun to block his powersword but to no avail, the burning sword went through the gun and lopped off one of the soldier's arms catching him on fire. Wilhelm kicked the sister in the gut and knocked her onto her back as he went after another gaurdsman who was backing up, one of his comrades opened fire on Wilhelm who was shot in the shoudlerpad and spun around before he fell.

He got up in a rage and as he brought both of his hands up to the cieling the soldier who had shot him was consumed in a burning inferno that suddenly appeared from the floor beneath him. He lept and rolled behind more cover as more shots came his way, another guardsman was trying to go around the outside to attempt a flank but apparently had no idea how close he was to Wilhelm. When the gaurdsman was close enough Wilhelm jumped out and grabbed the soldier's neck with his burning hand, a raging flame consuming his body and withering it as he held it up. He tossed the charred body and dove back into cover as he was shot at, every now and then sending small fireballs at the other group to keep their heads down. He heard a small clanking sound and saw a grenade rolling toward him, *"Frag"* he said as he jumped back to get as far away as possible. The blast threw him back and into a weapons rack that collapsed as he hit it, but he was far enough away for the blast to do no harm. He layed there for a second regaining his wits before pulling himself up, his eyes ablaze and his hands burning furiously, and shot another fireball at the group.


----------



## CommissarHorn

"These guys are hilarious!" Yuri thought, watching them make faces, stagger and reel back emotionaly without saying as much as a word, whole conversations passing in seconds within their heads. Not having any talent in telepathy, Yuri tapped into their nervous systems, reading the changing patterns of their brains. " These Psykers, all emotion and no talk." Chuckling he shook his head.

His amusment was cut short as something crashed in the armoury, followed by the Fire Psyker charging in, power sword aflame. 

Hesitation, Shock, Worry, Duty and Pride came from inside the armoury as Yuri searched for present brain signals. Following the Flame Man came Terror, Relisation and that distinct signal a brain makes when picking a target. 

Running after Flame Man, Yuri reached the entrance but was forced back as a guardsmen engulfed in flames was thrown out. "Oh thats warm"
Sprinting past the writhing body, Yuri spotted more guardsmen emerging from the small hole in the wall but had to dive for cover as Flame Man yelled "Frag!" 

Landing atop a table and knocking it over, Yuri groaned. "It had to be a table of knives didn't it?!" Las fire poured through the table, riddling Yuri with holes. 
Blocking his pain receptors, Yuri tried to concentrate and use his powers to attack the Guardsmen but a guardsmen jumped over the table and landed on Yuri, knocking the wind out of him and efficiently stabbed Yuri with his bayonet. "Argh!" Yuri groaned. "Thats what I forgot to grab..." Thrusting a knife into the surprised Guardsmen's neck Yuri pushed the soldiers body off him and stood, blood pouring from his body. "...a bloody bayonet." 

Suddnely that signal brains made when picking a target shouted out from among the emerging guardsmen and Yuri turned to see a Guardsmen aiming for Flame Man. Before the Guardsmen could fire, Yuri reached for the warp and completely shredded the sniper's nervous system receptors. Instead of moving his finger to pull the trigger, the Guardsmen kicked his leg forward, confused he tried to regain his balance but lost the vision of his left eye. He tried to move his hand but headbutted the air and fell to the floor, his face bloody and bruised. Attempting to shout for help he was rewarded with a burning pain in his left foot and the loss of his right arm. 

Hopeless and confused, a tear rolled down the soldier's face. He didn't want to die, it was his birthday in two days. His body wasn't listening to him and he felt alone, ignorant and mixed up. 

Yuri stood, bleeding and watching the Guardsmen lose complete control of his body. He could also feel Soldier's hope leave him, replaced by confusion. Yuri was sad for him. It didn't matter anymore because a ball of flame engulfed the confused soldier and his body slumped lifelessly, his pain blocked mercifully.

A lasgun cracked and Yuri was shot in the head. Collapsing backwards onto the armory floor, his new hat tumbling over, he stared towards the ceiling. "About time they hit me."

Lasfire flashed over his head as well as balls of flame. "These Marines..." Yuri thought. "..I don't like them, but I've got nothing else to do. I'll see how things turn out, as long as I know who I am... and who They are." 

Out of habit, Yuri reached for his jacket pocket but instead of his ciggarets he found a knife stuck through him. "No ciggarets?...Shit!"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Elisa's statement had her distraced, in her heart, she felt how she did. She had said much the same thing to her before, and breathed in, maybe joining the thousand sons wasn't such a bad thing at all.
Waking from her small reverie, she saw the blips on the screen by the door, and through the camera system, the group preparing to blow it open. She let out a stream of Vostroyan curses, cursing herself of her lack of vigilance, and her stupidity of not having sealed the maintenance hatches. While the marines were far too large to fit through those, sister power armour was far more compact, and they'd fit through those, so would guardsmen.
'Other group at last door, planting charges, I get those, there's 10 guardsmen and 4 sisters in each!' she yelled as she grabbed a clip of a plasma gun from her duffel bag.
She concentrated on it, the small energy pack in her hand lighting up with blue fire as her mechandrite interfaced with the cogitator again.
Like a pebble, she skidded it towards the door where the second team was planting charges, just as it reached it, the door opened a few centimeters, letting the burning plasma charge that was about to explode through, then shut down.
Two seconds passed, then there was a Wooosh from behind the door, followed by a massive Karumph, as the charges the guardsmen had been planting the charges exploded, taking several of them with them, along with the blowing in the door.
She took another plasma battery from her duffel bag, but didn't imbue it yet with warp power, instead she moved behind a crate with stub guns and aimed at the now burning door. While she had undoubtedly blown away several of the guardsmen, the sisters would be holding back to wait for the door to open.
Concentrating again, she sent her warp power through the bolter and into the ammunition, imbueing each bullet with the energy of the warp and waited for the first of them to come rushing through.
As Ptah moved to the armoury, she couldn't help but glance a the handsome marine and wonder of the paths she would take from here.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus awaited the killing. He _welcomed_ the killing. Then as he stood in front of the doors when suddenly a group of Guardsmen burst from within the armoury, Luciferus howled as he spun and walked towards them confidently, Axe in his left hand. He spotted three of the Imperials moving around a crate towards the flanks of the Fire Wielder and laughed as he threw his giant weapon one handed at the enemy. The Axe impacted the first Guardsmen in the chest, cracking bones it sent a squirt of blood into the eyes of the man behind him who stumbled as he tried to wipe it away. Luciferus lifted the first man like a doll, he drained him of his blood until all that was left was a dried up husk and pulled it around his right gauntlet, it spun like a whirlpool around it as he charged forwards and threw two small disc shaped goblets of blood at the second mans throat. They sliced the thin skin with ease, continuing onwards they struck the man behind in the forhead and scalped him with a scream. Luciferus lifted both bodies and smiled as blood began to build up around his body until he had become a utter monster.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa nodded her head in agreement with what Ptah had told her. They had been right all this time. For 1o thousand years the fought to free man kind from it's own shackles. Now she would join them. As she got ready to say something several guardsmen and sisters began to attack. The group engaged them and began to fight. Elisa got ready to use her psychic powers. She began to tap in the warp and tried to increase everyone strenght and toughness but she had gone to far. She had had used to much of her psychic powers in her argument with the thousand sons. She could feel the daemons trying to enter her head and turn her into a portal. She yelled out in pain as she put her hands on her head trying to push back the daemons. Her Inquisitor had taught her what to do if such a situation ever happened. She began to fight off the daemons in her minds, banishing them back to the warp after all fighting daemons was her specialty. With the daemons gone from her mind she feel on her knees and hands, as she was exhausted. She cursed, out of all the times to suffer such an attack it had to be now, the others would have to fight off the guardsmen and sisters without her help.


----------



## Sarcasm

A sound came from the armoury followed by Ptah's psychic shout. Tanner was jerked from his reverie and walked calmly over to the armoury, in the wake of the more impetuous psykers. He pulled his sniper rifle out and checked it over as he walked, putting in a fresh clip.

He crouched down by the enterance to the armoury and took it all in. He spotted a guardsman hiding behind a large metal table. Swinging his rifle up he sighted and fired straight through the solid metal of the table, destroying the man's face and killing him outright. Before he could fire again he was knocked sideways by a las shot impacting on his breastplate.

The las shot knocked him onto the floor and a guardsman advanced apon him and raised his lasgun. Tanner rolled left, the las shot hitting the deck next to him. Again the guardsman fired but once more Tanner managed to roll aside. Knowing he could not dodge the next shot Tanner opened his mind to the warp. Using his power he tightened the man's belt so that he was sliced in two. 

Tanner pulled himself up only to be jumped on by another soldier. Tanner fell and they both hit the ground. The guardsman's knife slid from his hand but Tanner's sniper rifle had been thrown out of his reach. He leapt to his feet and pulled his knife from his belt. The guardsman pulled a dagger from a sheath strapped around his thigh. With a roar he charged forward. Tanner met the assault and countered the man's attack with his knife. Slashing wildly, the man cut Tanner across the cheek but in return he jabbed his knife deep into the guardsman's shoulder. With a scream the man fell back, clutching his shoulder. Tanner bounded after him but the man fell flat on his back and kicked out, sending Tanner flying.

Tanner landed hard and all the wind was knocked out of him. Staggering upright he looked for the guardsman. He saw him standing 5 metres or so away aiming a las pistol at his head. "Oh shit," Tanner said before throwing himself sideways. The las round whizzed past a hands breadth from his face. He had one chance and he knew it. Raising his arm he hurled his knife at his attacker, transfixing him through the throat.

With a flick of his wrist the knife returned to his hand, the wooden handle affected by his psychic powers. Bending down he picked up his rifle and returned to his former position.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

The squad that was at the blast door wasn't entering yet, apparantly rather stunned by her improvised plasma grenade. She heard Elisa groan and saw her writhing on the floor, a glance at her psytracker informed her what she feared, she was overdoing her psychic ability and trying to keep the warp at bay.
She reached into her duffel bag and retrieved the psychic hood from the sister she had salvaged, the cabling was broken, not that it mattered since she didn't have the augmentation to use it, but the main part of the hood was still functional.
She reached mentally into the device, feeling it's spirit, and how it operated, not entirely sure, but sure enough to try, she aimed the hood at Elisa and willed it to activation, channeling more of her psychic power into it, converting it to an anti-warp field around the writhing woman, pushing the warp around her back.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm looked up from where he was and saw the woman Elisa writhing on the floor in pain, she was overdoing her psychic powers. He saw the huge Luciferus kill the three guardsmen closest to him and lept up and nodded his thanks as he sprinted for Elisa, she was being targeted by the gaurdsmen now. He dove and knocked her back out of the armory and closer to Natasha who he guessed was trying to help her with the hood in her hands though how he had no idea. He slid across the floor but his leg was clipped by a bolter round and pain shot up it. He yelped but quickly made his way behind cover to see himself by the medic* *Can you help me?** he asked him while looking back to see Elisa safe by Natasha who was still helping her, he winced as his leg flared up again.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Lying peacefully behind cover, full of holes and shot in the head, Yuri was half dreaming half patching his major organs. He hated lasgun wounds, mainly because they burned the tissue instead of just shredding it, and that made it very hard to repair. 

Suddnely the Flame Man appeared beside him, wounded. 
*Can you help me?*

Yuri had lost alot of blood, but had managed to cease its flow and so saved an equal amount, but it still made him hungrier.
Picking himself up onto his elbows, he looked over at Flame Man.
"Skur, glorgh...." Argh, no shit, his jaw was smashed apart, and his vocals were damaged aswell. "glargh, argh!" Nor could Yuri use telepathy.
"Farghk!..." He sat himself up against the cover. Looking at the Flame Man Yuri shrugged.

There wasn't much that could be done about communication at the moment so Yuri slowed down the Flame Guy's pain receptors and analysed his cerebral system, stopping any nerve endings which led to concussion or brain shock. Next he increased the blood flow to the Flame Man's wounds and increased the amount of platelets travelling to the wounds. This would unbalance the body's normal cell regen, it wasnt lethal or dangerous, but it made the person very, very hungry. 

Yuri was very, very, very hungry.

"Lissen..." Ooh good, Yuri thought, his jaw was repairing. "...doen strain teh foot! Blad will poor out!" Jeez. "Infact..." Awesome, his jaw was almost repaired. "...Don't do anything, sit here, sit tight, and you'll be fine. Do your flame thing if you want, but for the next 5 minutes, don't use the foot...the flame thing is pretty cool by the way."

Slumping down, Yuri returned to staring up at the ceiling and patching up his 8 or so lasgun wounds. "Oh wait, do me a favour will you, pull the bayonet out of my chest, please. Thanks. If you see a Witch Hunter hat lying around, don't burn it. I like it alot. Cheers... did i mention the flame thing is pretty cool?"


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an let out a snarl as he felt a bolt shell impact upon his back and he was thrown forward into the table. He regained his battle as his hand clamped around his staff, his fingers clamping upon the long metal handle. 

His helmet lay to one side and a lasgun bolt whipping past his ear alerted him to the fact that he was not invincible. He was not above death if he was careless. He had become angry and forgotten the caution... as his legion had upon prospero... the day he had learnt to be cautious, to leave no stone unturned. The day appeared in his mind, the memories spiralling and the spires and the fires.

_Flames framed the glittering spires... limbs littered the floor... red armour fragments and blood mingled into soggy masses upon the paved streets...they had not looked to the skys that day... for who had the strength to attack a legion of astartes... undefended for prospero's very name was a defence.... bolt shells slamming into his chest... the wolf snarled his huge bulk crashed into him.... bearing him to the ground... the bearded face snarled.... he reached for the warp as the claws upon the wolfs hand flashed towards his head... the claws tore into the helmet... he was going to die_

yes he would die... he must come back to the present... the pain mingled with the anger of the present... fury fear and pain melded together and the warp tugged at him and he strained against it as madness impinged upon his sanity.

He thrust it away pushing his mind away from prospero and onto the single blood red eye of Magnus. Sanity flooded back and he found his helmet fixed upon his head, his staff pointed at the nearest sister and the warp coursing through his veins.

He forced the energy of the warp into his staff and the eye below the point glowed blue... he gave the warp energy a slight twist and the stone began to burn with a purple flame laced across the blue... a third twist and the blue became tinged with amber beauty. He could feel the energy in the staff filling him and he smiled. Another twist and he could destroy every person in this room, destroy the blast door and flood the corridor with a power that woud cause the guardsmans flesh to strip from their bones and the sisters blood to freeze in their veins. The intoxicating power almost brought tears too his eyes, sang to his soul and the attack upon his sanity died into nothingness and omnipotent power made him whole once more.

Reluctantly he let a tiny particle of the energy flow and a beam of light slammed into the sisters midriff. She screamed in agony as the lancing beam scythed through her armour and began to eat at her flesh, gnawing towards her heart. She convulsed as spasms over took her yet as her howl pierced the room their was a huge blast as charges exploded upon the blast door. It slumped leaving a hole large enough for an astartes to climb through with difficulty. A second groan attacked the air and he saw Elisa slump. He moved towards her yet he saw Natasha and Wilhelm sprint towards her. 

He saw one of the last guardsman slump to Tanners knife yet as Tanner rushed into the corner levelling his sniper rifle yet 3 more sisters and 3 more guardsman pushed their way into the armoury staring at their convulsing comrade. It was a single second but it was time.... a thump at the door and a head appeared in the gap. It was time to act... spinning upon his heal he swiped his bolt pistol from his side and fired a shot into the head of the guardsman climbing the door. The bolt impacted and his head exploded.

Their was a cry as the body fell to the floor yet they had a little respite.
_______________________________________________________________
Vilhelm and Yuri: Elisa is weak and the three guardsman from the armoury attack you both, taking you by suprise and the warp will not bend to your will. Defend elisa and kill them both, Yuri patch up your wounds and help if you can if not just patch yourself up.

Elisa: Have your mental struggle but feel free to get up but your still a little weak from the mental attack and though the guardsman that attack you are not talented your weak attempts only allow them to parry

Natasha: A second head appears at the door. Use your pistols and kill the bastard. As your aiming upwards you see something that alerts your attention. Its a trapdoor and its padlocked and even worse its quivering under some sort of impact.

Tanner: Spot a weak spot in the sisters armour and take her down. if you want to take more than one shot do so then team up with Natasha to hold off the other guardsman

Luciferus: Go for one of the sisters and kill her dramatically using either your axe or your powers or both.

Ptah the last sister is yours too bend to your will.. you need to find out if their are any more sisters or staff left. 

Sel and Opal: Make a post if you wish to continue


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm nodded at Yuri and pulled the bayonet out of his chest quickly. He had set a timer on his HUD for five mintues as Yuri had instructed and it finally counted down to zero, now he could get up. He saw three gaurdsmen moving to attack Elisa and immediately reacted, he tried to burn them but the warp was being fickle and his mind was frayed at the moment and so only a little flame came out of his finger, *"Fragging...." *he mumbled to himself before rushing the first gaurdsman from behind and impaling him on his powersword. 

The second gaurdsman turned and barreled into him, Wilhelm realizing for the first time how big he actually was, and they both fell to the floor arms flailing. There was little the soldier could do to him with his bare fists but if he got control of his gun again no power armor would help him from this distance. Wilhelm socked the man in the gut and punched his face before rolling over and on top of him, with a roar the man threw Wilhelm off of him and made for his gun, but he tackled the man before he could reach it. 

As Wilhelm proceeded to pummel the man's face he suddenly felt a sharp pain in his waist but ignored it and kept beating his fists into the soldier's head until it was a pulp. When he stood up he saw a small dagger sticking out of the area between his chestplate and the lower parts of his armor, with a groan he pulled it out and cauterized the wound before picking his sword back up and heading for the other guardsman.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus felt the blood pool around his armour, removing paint the Machine Spirit screamed at him and tried to seize the pain but it was to late. The Psyker had gained full control of his newly donned armour and planned to fully utilize it, to his own sinister goals. Luciferus tilted his head slightly at the female warrior standing a metre or two in front of him, shimmering blade held in lithe hands. He knew that she was a far better swordsman or woman rather than him but he had the advantage of size and a lot of it. The Psyker grinned within the cramped confines of his helm and moved forwards slowly. 

The women was remarkably beautiful. Long flowing white hair fell from her unscathed head, orb like green eyes shimmered with tears, a small black tattoo in the shape of the Aquila under her right eye. This was going to be hard, even for Luciferus. The Man-Beast stepped forwards, the blood around his hand moved up to his elbow and he outstretched it to the Sister Of Battle. The women stepped forwards and thrust the blade, the armour around his shoulder buckled like a tin can and a hot spray of blood was sent flying outwards.

The Psyker grimaced in pain and stepped forwards, pushing the blade further through his shoulder. He moved his clear hand through the Sister Of Battle’s hair and smiled slightly saying “Be at peace” as he let the blood engulf them both, the woman squirmed as it began to drain her, she pushed the blade to the hilt until it smashed through the wall of blood and sent her falling backwards. Luciferus stepped backwards, he wrapped one muscled hand around the blade and pulled it away, deactivating it he threw the blade to the women saying “Again”.

The Sister Of Battle stood once more and turned, she began to run and Luciferus gave chase with a wicked smile. The Psyker wrapped one arm around her throat, pulling her into him he said “You shouldn’t have run, such a pretty face should not be fighting you know” he yanked at her and she began to wail “There is only so long I can let you live so in that time I hope you realise you will walk besides your Emperor once more” with this punched his fist through her lower back and wrapped his hand around her spine, she cried as he pulled it away and tore nerves, shutting down her body he lifted her body into the air and smiled as blood flowed freely around him.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner crouched in the corner searching for targets through his eye-piece. He change the setting on it to heat seeking and so had prior warning about the Sisters arrival. The Sisters and guardsmen burst in just as he shouted a warning. The giant pysker with the axe charge straight at one of the Sisters and engaged her in combat. Tanner tracked on of the others with his sniper rifle. She was wearing power armour covered in purity seals and was carrying a storm bolter. She hefted the storm bolter and fired a stream of shots around the room. Tanner ducked as she swept the storm bolter round. The shots passed harmlessly over his head. He looked up again and aimed for a weak point in the Sisters power armour, the place between the helmet and breastplate. The Sister brought the storm bolter round again and Tanner quickly fired. The shot ripped out the Sister's throat and she fell. Tanner glanced round. The storm bolter rounds had stopped just a few inches away from his head. "That was close," he said.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha saw a guardsman move up to the wreck of the door, shooting him with her bolter as he emerged from cover. Then she noticed the pounding on the padlocked hatch, the lock was still holding, but not for long. She raised her bolter and fired a single round into the hatch, penetrating the metal, it exploded somewhere in the duct above.
There was a scream of a woman.

'Wilhelm!' she shouted, 'That hatch in the ceiling, burn through that hole, I'll cover you!'
She moved up to the door, rushing to the broken pieces and took cover behind it, firing her bolter down the coridor at whoever would think of rushing in.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer ,who had been oblivious to the fighting as he'd seen a nice shadow on the wall, lifted the bolt pistol and grasped the trigger. the weapon kicked back and hit him in the face, his nose was undoubtedly broken. Plan B then. He couldn't use his powers they were too indirect he could afect the others, he valued himself to much to do this. Plan C.
He pulle out the small book he had aquired earlier. Damnation, he could just about make out some of the ancient text. He spotted the word death and bellowed the words that followed. The noise stopped but everything kept going on around him, he'd deafened himself, "please don't be permanent he said to himself as he made his way to cover.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah deliberately held back as he watched the psykers dispatch the guardsmen and two of the sisters coming through the hidden crawl space at the back of the armoury. The warp swirled and eddied around the mortals as they enacted their powers; he read the flow of the twisting strands, watching as the paths of fate were chosen and etched into history.

The Man-beast squared off against one of the Sisters, taking a wound to close with her. The mortal's excitement at the Sisters fear of him boarded on the obscene. It was raw animal lust, the dominance of another's beings very life. Many species considered that to be the epitome of power, to dictate over life or death. 

Ptah watched the display with trivial interest. Existence as a whole was mind-bogglingly tough. A single life, however, was surprisingly fragile; a fleeting spark within the yawning maw of eternity. To simply take a life was easy, crude even. No, that is not where true power lay. True power was to have that life giving willingly, _eagerly_. To have another being's very soul placed at ones feet in absolute devotion. 

_That was true power. That was what it meant to be a God._ 

His thoughts lingered on the machine-speaker, the mortal called Natasha. He could feel his interests in turning her to Tzeentch slipping into the realms of obsession. Ptah knew it was one of his flaws, yet it was one that had served the Lord of Change well. He was inexorable once his mind was set, like an unfathomably deep ocean slowly and relentlessly eroding the shore.

He had felt the other female suffer the attack upon her soul by the predators of the warp. The barriers he had placed within her mind had held, though she had suffered some from the attentions of the hunter beasts. They had been drawn to the ripples made by her oath in the warp, like sharks to a drop of blood. Ptah smiled faintly, she would survive but would be of little use for some time.

Movement caught his eye; another Sister pulled herself into view from the shielded crawlspace. This one bore markings on her armour denoting higher ranking within the group. Ptah's smile turned into a feral grin as he gathered his power about him in a vortex of blue flame. Wolfbane keened in his mind, begging for her soul as he stepped forward to meet her.

The Sister's pale green eyes burned with anger as he approached, leaving her storm bolter at his chest and curling back her lip in disgust,

'Traitor of Magnus!' her voice was a pure tone, her hymns to the corpse-god must be truly lovely. It was a pity, they would do her no good here.

The storm bolter bucked in her hands. Ptah did not even flinch as the rounds jumped the distance between them and felt the Sister start in surprise as the shots simply stopped a handspan from his breastplate, hanging in the air a moment before falling with a sharp clang to the floor.

Ptah flicked out with his mind, smashing the Sister back into the wall. The force of the impact dented the heavy bulwark and shattered many of the plates of the Sister's armour. She collapsed down the wall as he stepped after her, robes billowing and dancing in his aura as he crossed the weapon strewn floor. The long, looping belt of ivory scarabs about his waist clinked softly together.

The Sister staggered to her feet, drawing an elegant blade from her hip. Ptah reached out for the blade with his mind and caressed the metal. It shivered and screamed before shattering into dagger-like shards, each haloed by multi-hued flames. The shards hung in space for a moment before twisting about and embedding themselves in the Sister's torso, pinning her to the dented plating behind her.

Ptah stopped before her as she weakly gripped the largest of the shards, blood seeping from the corners of her soft lips,

'Burn in hell, abomination...' she hissed through blood-stained teeth.

Ptah reached out with his gauntleted hand and seized the woman's chin, forcing her head up to look upon him. She gasped at his touch, his aura enveloping her, stripping away the warding that had been place about her mind,

*You know _*nothing*_ of Hell, Diana Kivoria,* Ptah ripped through her last barriers and forced his way into her very soul, *but, before you die, you will understand a fraction of its depth.* 

Ptah ruthlessly shredded her mind, crushing her faint cries beneath his cold will. He pillaged her thoughts and substance, leaving nothing of her mind unmolested. Memories fell about her like discarded refuse; hours spent in prayer meant nothing and were cast aside. Her devotion was ripped from her to be burned away into nothingness. The flesh under his hand convulsed, ruby blood pouring from her mouth and over his gauntlet as the Sister's body was unable to bear the abuse Ptah so callously inflicted upon her spirit. 

Finally, Ptah released his hold on the dying Sister's jaw and gently, almost tenderly, brushed aside the snow-white hair that had fallen into her face. The pale, spring-green eyes were now utterly devoid of being, staring blankly into space as what was left of the woman's mind no longer resembled anything remotely human.

Stepping back, he brought Wolfbane around in a liquid arch. The Sister's head parted cleanly from her torso and ended what was left of her life. Ptah turned away from the cooling corpse before the heart had taken its final beat and reached for his brother's mind,

(Rak'an only) *My brother, there are less than a dozen guardsmen left, lead by a Veteran Sister, and three of the Inquisitor's pet Interrogators. Yet, it seems we have greater things to worry about than these petty nuisances. The Interrogators seek to destroy the ship's machine spirit, wiping out any cogitator information in the core, and then fleeing to the waiting Valkyrie. Doing so will trigger the countdown of the final failsafe in this wretched vessel...*

Ptah ducked back into the main room to watch Rak'an dispatch a guardsman with a perfect shot before joining Natasha at the door with the other psykers,

*...the Life-eater virus will flood through this ship and destroy anything left alive in its path.*


----------



## Necrosis

The daemons in her head were now leaving. She began to get on her feet as she continued to banish the daemons in her head. The mental barriers also place in her help her defend agaisn't the daemon. She saw one of the guardsmen charge her. Dammit she thought. In her weaken form she couldn't fight at her full force, her attention was divided between defending herself from the guardsmen and fighting off the daemon in her head. The guardsmen attack her, she managed to parry his attack with her power sword. Yet due to the daemon her focus was off and the guardsmen managed to put in another attack. All she could do was parry. Between the guardsmen and the daemon she only had the time to parry. Yet she wasn't an Inquisitor for nothing. She drop her power sword and jump back while taking out her needle pistol. She fired three shots. The first shot went to the guardsmen right, the third shot went to his left but the 2nd shot hit him in the face. The guardsmen let out a large howl but it was cut half way as the poisons and acids ate through his tissue and muscles. Now that the guardsmen that was attacking her was dead she could put her full attention on the daemon and fight off what remained of them in her head.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm heard Natasha shout at him and he looked up to see a hatch above him and to the right. He nodded at her and lifted both of his hands to the hatch before sending a gout of flames at it, slowly but surely the metal began to melt and soon the hatch was just a melted hole. 

He got back into cover as he heard movement above and waited for whatever came out.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner heard Natasha's cry to Wilhelm and moved over to them. They were looking up at a molten hole in the ceiling. "What's going on?" he asked them as he shot at another guardsman. He kneeled down and took up a position near the two of them, ready for anything.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha's bolter spat down the coridor, blasting at the guardsmen and sisters down the coridor. She shot at one of the sisters, though the bolt didn't pierce her armour, she fell back from the impact in a howl.
Feeling the heat behind her, she glanced to see Wilhelm flaming the hole she had made, and tanner moving up to support her.
'Someone up dere, and about half squad guards and a few sisters down coridor!' she yelled and let out another burst of bolter fire at the sister getting up, the woman bouncing like a rag doll from the explosions, finally falling down again, no longer moving.
'Time for breakout and head for hangar.'
She noticed Ptah had also joined them from the armoury, and she felt reassured by his presence, concentrating on the second plasma battery she had, the thing began to buzz and hum with her psychic energy, then she tossed it down the coridor, where it exploded in a flash behind several guardsmen, who screamed in pain as the wave of pure heat immolated them where they stood.


----------



## deathbringer

GUYS MUTATIONS ARE COMING SOON, A LONG TIME COMING BUT SOON. YOU WANT ONE PULL A POST OUT THE BAG NOW

Natasha, Vilhelm: As you close in two bodies fall from the hole... both are female charred and eyes widened in screams of anguish. Their is then pure silence. Coordinate your moves and go up and get the 4 remaining storm troopers up their. Prepare for hot shot lasguns and plasma guns so be stealthy your armour wont save you.

Irafer: One of the final guardsman has gone for your archives and is preparing to smash them up. You have the information but your still averse to it. He's concentrating so you have suprise, kill the bastard. If you need a weapon a long knife lies on the floor close by.

Elisa: You move towards an alcove still slightly groggy and discover a teleporter beacon. Tell rak'an that you can think of a quicker way to get us to the hanger and thus escape the virus. The plan you told me about teleport inside the ship using teleport beacon. Rush over and use your rosette to by pass the codes Varkan has set and prepare it for use. It is currently disabled but their is a prepared movement to the hanger which Varkan would have used to escape if we had been too slow.

Luciferus: The guard around you are dead but you hear scratching from around the door. In your blood lust to reach them you start hacking at the door or you could press the button to the left and open it. You come upon 4 sisters and 8 guardsman. You wont kill them all in fact you will find yourself getting swamped but feel free to mow down 2 guardsman and a sister. I also want you to kill two more guardsman with your powers.

Tanner: Luciferus has got himself into trouble and is in danger of getting swamped by sheer numbers. You can snipe and take one sister and one guardsman but can you kill enough and you may hit luciferus who is frantic with blood lust... should you wade in and add your presence to the mass with you knife( if so you will come upon the guardsman by surprise as they are focused upon luciferus and feel free to kill your customary 3. 

Yuri: You are pretty wounded heal the damage 

Gabe, Opal: Are we still interested? if so you have both been knocked out by something or other... perhaps a stun grenade thrown that caught you... if so come to your senses i will pm you both

Ptah: The beast is in trouble match his deadliness in eloquence and grace to kill the final two sisters and the last guardsman


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus grimaced in pain as he stared at the bloody hall that was his shoulder. Blood seeped from it, shards of his Power Armour embedded within his flesh. He smiled grimly and placed the tips of his fingers within the hole, clenching bloody squirted in all directions and he laughed madly saying “Such a pretty face” as he stared at the blood speckled body at his feet. He raised his hand to his helm and gripped hold of it, unsealing it he let his hair flow wildly and clipped it to his side, he bared his teeth and let the blood flow through his veins, pounding to be released. 

Then the scratching came. From the nearest door like bugs moving across a field of bones it moved elegantly around his ears as he realised it was calling him to war, to bloodshed. The door was a brown coloured metal covered with a sign of the Aquila the Psyker let the blood around his arm shoot forwards in a bloody handprint it crushed the head of the Golden Eagle, the painted decoration melted away and he began to punch it with all his force, though it only seemed to make small dents within he stopped and looked around grinning when he saw the large circular green button at the lower left hand side and with one palm slammed down upon it. 

Then he went black. A butt of a Lasrifle smacked into his unprotected face, making him stumble backwards his nose was evidently broken however and with a muffled roar he dived forwards and wrapped his muscled arms around the attacker. He raised his left hand behind him for the punch but turned his head when a firm hand wrapped around his wrist, as he turned a knee was brought up into his chin and sent him into the nearest wall, he looked up at the fire wreathed helm of a Sister Of Battle and spat as he grumbled “Foolish whore!” and pulled himself up, a pair of punches smacking him in the ribs.

He spun to his third attacker, a young faced Guardsmen and grabbed hold of his throat, lifting him above his head he smacked him into a wall with enough force to shatter bones and sent a stream of bloody running from his mouth, tears moved down the mans clean face and the Psyker smiled as he pulled his Axe from behind his back and swung it just beneath the Imperials chest bone, impaling him to the wall. I have to get out of this tunnel thought Luciferus as another punch connected with his opened shoulder and caused the tips of his nerves to burn profusely.

The Sister Of Battle moved forwards, a small glowing blue blade in hand she brought it up but Luciferus wrapped hold of her hand and twisted, the bones pushed together and snapped like twigs and the female Warrior let out a cry of anguish, she stepped backwards and held her broken hand in her good one saying with a upset voice “Kill him! For the Emperor bring it down!” and a pair of Guardsmen pushed past her, falling to one knee they shouldered weapons and fired. Luciferus fell back into the armoury as rounds spun off his armour, the two Guardsmen stood and took positions over him weapons pointing downwards at his head.

The Psyker smiled and raised his hands, long jets of blood twisted upwards and wrapped hold of both’ torso area, they let their weapons dropped as they screamed, slamming into the high ceiling Luciferus tightened his grip and swung them about the room, they smashed through metal walls and lacerated skin as he roared “Die!” and burst out into a strange, almost childlike laughter. One of the Guardsmen cried in pain as his arm was chopped away by a razor sharp string of blood, his skin began to sink inwards as his lifeblood was drained from him like water being pulled through a pump. The dried up husk was released from the blood-grip and dropped on the floor like a discarded doll.

The second man had seen what had happened to his close friend and was now lifting a small apple like black object from one of his pouches and muttering a prayer to his False-Emperor. With that Luciferus let ninety small disk shaped blood like darts fly from his torn shoulder, they whistled in the air and Luciferus let his grip on the man go, he fell to his knees and had enough time to make a rushed sign of the Aquila before the first dart pushed him onto his backside and sliding along the floor into the wall, the others following they tore flesh asunder and the Guards head slumped off to the side, broken.

Luciferus spun back to the doorway and saw another Guardsmen drawing a Chainblade, with a smile he moved forwards like a wolf closing in on its prey and grabbed his both hands, pushing them and the mans body against the wall with a clump. The mans blade dropped to the floor and bounced twice, the Psyker kicked them away and pulled himself in to the mans ear and whispered “Im going to drain you like a pig” and pit down on the corner of his eye, he twisted and pulled ripping skin and flesh away eight tentacles of blood moved upwards from behind his back and stabbed forwards ripping away skin they gripped hold of organs and crushed them sending liquids in all directions. 

As he entered the tunnel once more the remaining Guardsmen and Sisters Of Battle fell upon him, pulling him down he clutched at their arms as blades were drawn, a feral look within his eyes. He roared as blades punctured his armour, though thankfully most missed him entirely when he spotted the Sister with a injured hand making for the doorway. With a bellow the Man-Beast pushed the overwhelming numbers into the walls around him and crawled away, pulling himself up he chased after his target with dark intentions. He grabbed hold of her waist and pulled her into the air, she kicked and screamed and tried to pry her attacker away but it was to late fore with a tilt of his head her armour was torn away to reveal a naked body, he grinned and felt the blood rise within her before she exploded outwards and sent the exhausted Psyker into a wall.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner listened to Natasha's yell and was about to shoot another guardsman when he spotted Luciferus being mobbed by guardsmen and Sisters. "The big idiot's going to get himself killed," he muttered under his breath. "Suppose I should help him out." He took up position and aimed with his sniper rifle. He had a Sister right in his sights ready for a perfect headshot. His finger tightened on the trigger. Then at the last moment, Luciferus blocked the shot. "Kek-head!" Tanner growled, having only just managed to stop himself from pulling the trigger. "Looks like I will have to do this the hard way. Stupid kek-head doesn't deserve my help," he said bitterly.

He put away his sniper rifle and drew his knife. Holding the knife so that the blade pointed downwards, he crept up behind the guardsmen. They were too intent on felling Luciferus to notice him. He stepped over a falled chainsword then, on second thoughts, bent to pick it up. The chainsword was unfamiliar to him put he knew the basic idea, hack and slash.

Tanner crept up behind the first guardsman. The guardsman was firing over his comrades heads at Luciferus, although he didn't seem to be bothering the big psyker very much. Tanner slid up behind him and cut his throat with his knife. The guardsman gurgled and fell down dead. The guardsman beside him saw him fall and spun around to face Tanner. The man was carrying a plasma gun. "Kek!" yelled Tanner as he threw himself sideways, narrowly avoiding a blast from the lethal weapon. He leapt up as the man prepared to fire again. He covered the few metres between them in a second and gutted the plasma carrier with a knife thrust. The plasma gun fell to the floor as the man collasped, trying to keep his insides in. He turned.

A Sister was bearing down on Tanner, a bolt pistol blazing at him. The bolt shells went wild and he charged her to avoid getting shot at again. He activated the chainsword and swung it viciously at her head. She ducked and lashed out with her own chainsword. Tanner blocked with his chainsword but instantly knew he was outmatched. The Sister struck at him again with her whirring blade and he barely blocked it. Again she swung and thinking fast he dropped to the ground and stabbed his knife through her power armoured foot. The knife penetrated the armour and stuck in the floor. The Sister screamed in pain and lashed out, catching him a glancing blow on the shoulder with the handle of her weapon. Tanner ignored the pain and surged to his feet smashing her in the face with his chainsword. Again the Sister howled and stumbled back, yanking her helmet off. Blood was pouring from her nose as it had been broken when he helmet was smashed. She charged at him again the attacked furiously. Tanner's chainsword was set flying away. The Sister grinned and brought her sword up to decapitate him. Tanner grinned right back. His knife shot back into his hand and he rammed it through her eye killing her instantly.

"Ha," he said, pulling his knife free.


----------



## Necrosis

The daemons were now completely gone and had stop their attacks on her mind. Yet she still felt weakened and a little dizzy. She began to look around for something she could used. She saw the dead sisters and their weapons laying about. She moved towards it while moving it a bit of zigzag movement as she tried to keep her balance. She got to the dead sister and knelled down as she pick up one of the bolters and hook it on her own belt. A bolter had more range then a needle pistol and was better at taking down guardsmen then a needle pistol. She got back up, still feeling tired but no longer dizzy and confused from the daemonic attacks. She continued to look around the armory for something that they could use. She began to open boxes, using her rosette to bypass the codes and locks. Most of the boxes were filled with hellguns and carapace armour. After about a minute of searching she found something interesting. An alcove, hidden behinds several boxes. She made her way towards it and found a teleport beacon. She began to try and access it but it was lock. She used her rosette to bypass it and got access to it.

She turned back and yelled towards rak'an. "Rak'an, I have found a teleport beacon. I believe I can get us to the hanger safely and able to escape all this. I'm using my rosette to clear a path towards the hanger. We should be ready to leave soon." said Elisa as she waited for his reply and double check everything to make sure it was working. If all went well they would be out of here soon and then she could start her crusade to rid the galaxy of non-pyschers.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Glancing behind her, Natasha saw the two immolated bodies of inquisitorial stormtroopers fall on the floor from the hatch, they had a hot-shot lasgun and a plasma gun, not good.
From their shoulderpads she read that they were from a squad of six.
She tossed a grenade down the hallway, hoping it would keep the guardsmen over there busy long enough. Then She looked at Wilhelm, pointing at her eyes with two fingers, then up the hatch, holding up 4 fingers, then pointed to him, herself and up, before standing below the hatch legs wide and locked her hands low in front of her so he could climb onto her shoulders to the hatch.
His pyrokinesis should make short work of them in the closed space, without them being able to fire back. Those guns would penetrate their armour, so stealth and speed was what they needed now.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm read Natasha's signs immediately and nodded in acceptance before putting his foot in her hand. He was concentrating on molling his power into one large attack that would most certainly kill anything in the vent, hopefully making their plasma weapons go A-Wall and explode and also melt the vent in the process, it would leave him weakened but it was worth the effort. As she lifted him up quietly he popped his head and hands into the vent to see a surprised gaurdsman's gace in front of him, clearly they had not expected him to take this course of action.

*"Boo."* said Wilhelm before sending a raging inferno racing down the vent out of his hands. As he felt Natasha's strength start to weaken under his weight he intensified the flames severely before dropping back down and slumping on the floor breathing hard _*If any come out of that vent alive I am in no state now to fight back, I must rest for a few moments*_ he told Natasha.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Wilhelm read her signs with the ease of a practiced soldier, and she was glad her power armour afforded her additional strength, as she held him in his own power armour up to the vent. Fire raged above, and she could feel the massive heat.
'He is be throwink everything he got at them.' she thought, she was about to let him slide down from her shoulders as one of the sisters in the coridor had recovered from the flashbang she had thrown down there and shot her in the leg. The explosive shell sent her leg flying from underneath her, and she and Wilhelm went down in a heap of power armour as more exploding shells rang around them.
She put her hand down on the deckplating and concentrated, they would be advancing now the coridor wasn't covered anymore. She felt the metal of the floor and concentrated harder, trying to will it into moving up, buckling the floor to close off the gap, but it was too much, she couldn't get it to tear away from itself. Not letting up, desperately she send her conciousness further into the floor, until she felt the grav plating systems. They were electrical, they could short out. Sending a wave of warp energy through them, the floor down the coridor shuddered as the grav plating systems overloaded and shorted out.
'We needink get away before tings get more SNAFU here.' She said to the exhaused Wilhelm. She grabbed one of his grenades from his belt and tossed it down the zero-G coridor, before getting up wearily and helping him up. She felt drained from her overexertion as well, and could barely stand. She pushed the feelings of weariness away and partly leaning on Wilhelm, partly
supporting him, guided them into the armoury.
She spotted several crates labelled 'grenades' and grinned. 'Help get these in position, we make good surprise for them.'

Pulling one crate next to the broken door, she opened it and took one grenade, bending the pin so it was almost ready to fall out and putting it back and taping it in place, then put a string along the bottom of the floor to the other side and tied it to a rack of hellguns, if they had any sense, the guards would spot the boobytrap, but if they were going to mount a charge in here, they'd miss it and be in for a nasty surprise.


----------



## CommissarHorn

"Mate, you look like you need rest." Cheerfully, Yuri appeared beside Natasha and Flame Man. 
Quickening Flame Man's and Natasha's Parasympathetic Neuron flow for a few seconds he rapidly increased their nerves controlling stress. After a few seconds he stopped their flow and opened the flow of their sympathetic Nerves, increasing their arousal level, pumping short amounts of natural adrenaline into them. At the same time he dealt with their Lactic acid, as not to screw their bodies out of balance.

"You should be adhering to the same affects of morphine, except with more control of your cerebral cortex...it means you feel good."

Frowning he brushed off his Witch Hunter hat and grumbled about the holes in his favourite shirt.

Jumping onto a smashed console, Yuri leaped up onto the vent and grabbed hold of it. Pulling his face up into it to look around, he was in the chest and fell onto his feet.
"Theres one still kicking and one badly wounded."

Feeling for their Somatic Nervous system, he ceased the flow of its nerves, completely shutting off their ability to move. "They're both immobilised."
Sadly their fate was to die by flame, but out of sympathy Yuri shut off their Autonomic Nerves, stopping any regulated actions of their internal organs and glands, especially the heart. They both died painlessly. 
"They're both dead." 
Looking up, he stared at the Traitor Marines and the Crazy Axe Psyker cleaving their way through guardsmen. Yuri's expression turned to one of sorrow.
"Poor Soldiers, they're fighting bravely only to be met with contempt by those they're trying to protect."


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer saw a guardsman attacking the archives. He was filled with ardent hate for the man. Ignoramous does he not know knowledge is our only true defence and weapon. He spotted a knife. He ran across the room lifting a knife. he slashed the man's achilles tendons. he fell to the ground screaming. Irafer smiled he still could not here his screams but saw the pain and anguish on his writhing face. the man fell on the ground. Irafer concentrated his powers around the guardsmen raising the temperature slowly. He watched the man slowly burned he saw his sweat evaporate fromthe man's skin. He continued to watch as the man clawed ath his skin trying to let cooling air into his body. The man died his internal functions having fail , but irafer continued to increase the heat and watched the man's body dry out, shrivel and burn. He laughed.


----------



## Euphrati

The Killer charged through the doorway with a blood-thirsty scream on his lips. Ptah frowned, the Man-Beast was in the grip of battle lust and his need to kill had clouded what little judgment was present in the mortal's mind to begin with. 

Ptah felt the mortal's need for violence as a physical force; he let the emotion wash over him, spinning it around himself and giving it a true form. Flames of the deepest crimson wreathed his body. Half-formed faces screaming in silence twisted and curled through the lapping psy-flames as Ptah charged in the wake of the Beast's bloody path.

A guardsman turned to his thundering steps, his gun clutched before him in white knuckled hands. The man's eyes peered into the flames before the mortal's mind could react. The man screamed in absolute horror at the visions gifted to him by the writhing faces, dropping his gun and desperately clawing at his face in a vain attempt to block them out. The flames leapt from around Ptah, engulfing the man and taking his frantic cries to new heights as his body twisted and deformed. With a sickening sucking sound the man's flesh folded back in out itself, turning his tissue inside out to reveal a mass of fluid-slick internal organs before what remained of the man collapsed to the floor in a pool of viscera. His exposed heart pulsed madly for a moment before coming to a shuttering halt.

As Ptah stepped calmly over the ruined form, one of the two remaining Sisters screamed a challenge and dashed forwards with her power sword gleaming before her. 

The sword took the Thousand Son straight through the chest, exploding from his back in a welter of bright ruby spray. The Sister laughed in triumph, forcing the glowing blade through the shimmering white fabric of his robes until the cross guard was pressed firmly against the Astartes's massive breastplate. The Sorcerer staggered beneath the blow, dropping his staff and raising his hands as if in defense. The Sister snarled and twisted her blade in savage joy, bearing down on the long grip to bring the stricken Traitor to his knees. She laughed aloud and spat into the glowing blue lenses that looked up at her in what seemed to be shock. The golden faceguard suddenly shimmered and melted away, revealing the pale feminine features that held eyes glazed in horror as blood traced lines down a delicate chin. 

The Sister snatched her hands from the sword with a cry of anguish, stumbling back as the corpse toppled sideways to lie staring accusingly back at her. A crystalline tear slid from her chocolate eyes as her mind tried to cope with the sudden truth of her actions. An achingly cold sensation bloomed between her shoulder blades and her back arched in a flash of pain. She blinked down at the mirrored blade that had just slid from between her breasts and out the front of her armour. 

Ptah relished the woman's utter dismay as he released her mind and she realized what she had done to her own Sister as he slid Wolfbane slowly through her body. The daemonic blade shivered and lapped at her soul in delight. He towered over her from behind, leaning down as if to whisper in her ear as the life faded from her eyes,

*Do you know that the last thing she saw was the _joy_ in your eyes as you twisted the blade within her chest, Vyctoria?*

The Sister's soul trembled in sweet sorrow as the last wisps were swallowed by the blade, but Ptah's mind was elsewhere as an echo of pain pulsed down the link he had begun to forge in the mind of the machine speaker. He reached a mental hand out for her quickly, catching her soul in protective arms without thinking before tearing Wolfbane from the body of the sister and quickly making his way back over to where the Flamecaller and the Healer stood beside her,

(Natasha only) You feel Ptah's sudden presence fill your mind. An almost obsessive concern floods through you along with a burning rage that you were injured. It is gone in a flash and his touch becomes gentle again and his strength flows into your being,

*Are you hurt, my Natasha?*you feel him passing soft fingers of thought through your mind before his mindvoice takes on a tone of relief, *You must be careful not to over extend your powers, the warp is turbulent here. I do not want you to come to harm...*

Ptah turns his attention to the mortal medic by her side, watching the psyker increase her systems and repair the damage. 

(Yuri only) You feel Ptah's mental presence within your head and power floods into your mind from him. It isn't raw warp, but very potent and clear energy. Your aching hunger recedes and everything seems vastly more in focus. His mindvoice is deep and resonate within you,

*Spare nothing on her wellness, Healer. She is important to our escape; yet do not forsake your own health as well. You need not fear to ask aid from us.* He turns and pulls a pack from a nearby corpse, dropping it by your side. There are five ration bars and a full canteen of water inside as well as a hidden compartment that has a small but high quality flask of amasec, a pack of Iho sticks with only one missing, a lighter, and a cigar wrapped in a strange pale-green paper. With that you feel him slip from your mind.

Ptah turned to the Flamecaller supporting Natasha and leveled a gaze at him. There is a weight to his attention that is almost a physical pressure,

(Wilhelm only) *You must be ready if we are to use the teleporter to access the hanger. There will no doubt be resistance upon our arrival there and precious little in the way of cover; have you ever called forth a firestorm over an area, mortal?*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

As Yuri filled Wilhelm with adrenaline and healed what he could of his wounds he stood up again with new vigor in his limbs and shook his head. He saw the Sorceror holding up Natasha and supporting her and heard his calm commanding voice in his head _*You must be ready if we are to use the teleporter to access the hanger. There will no doubt be resistance upon our arrival there and precious little in the way of cover; have you ever called forth a firestorm over an area, mortal?* _

Wilhelm began to slowly heat the box of grenades that Natasha had set up as a trap, the higher their kinetic energy the bigger and more destructive the explosion would be if they actually ignored the trap. _*Yes I have before on a few missions in the past when the time arose....but I can't be moving when I do it I must be completely still until I am done, I will be a sitting duck, but if you can protect me I will give you a firestorm. I will be drained afterwards also, but yes I can do it*_ He hoped that his answer pleased the Thousand Son, yes his pyrokinesis was very powerful but he was just a human and it had certain restraints and consequences in different areas that he had to accept and work to overcome. 

He moved back a little ways as he heard three guardsmen on the other side of the broken door and motioned for the Thousand Son, Natasha and Yuri to find some cover. He ducked behind a huge weapons workbench and covered his head, all they had time to hear was the gaurdsman who tripped Natasha's wire say* "Oh frag.." *and then a huge explosion as the heated grenade crate exploded. The force was a little much for three guardsmen but he smiled under his helmet and gave Natasha a thumbs up _*Good idea Natasha too bad we didn't get anymore*_ He chuckled a bit, he realised he was in a surprisingly good mood, it must have been what Yuri did to him.


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an watched the scenes unfolding around him with pleasant suprise as he saw the psykers begin to acquit themselves against the threats. Ptah's information shocked him and he frantically stared around for an exit, a way out. the solution came in the form of Elisa who rushed towards him and told him about the teleport.

His heart leapt a foot in the air and he clasped her power armoured shoulder

"The interrogators intend to kill us using a lifeater virus that will sweep through the ship destroying everything in its wake. They intend to set it off and then run for the valkyrie. If we can reach it before them it will be to late for them to stall the virus and they will be wiped out and we can be free."

He turned to the group who were reconvening after the brief skirmish and yelled
"Come quikcly, time is of the essence...gather here close to the teleport. Elisa its up to you!"

______________________________________________________________

Eilsa: Override all codes to give yourself instant access to all computor functions the interrogators are performing. Get us teleported to the hanger and tell Natasha when the virus is deployed. This can be done in one post


Natasha: Prepare to fly the ship...wait for the deployment of the life eater virus and then pilot us out and towards the thousand sons ship. The fire fight is still going on so skilled piloting may be needed.

Everyone: Once Necrosis has teleported us make yourselves at home in the inquisitors valkyrie. Explore, Interact for you can tell your lives are about to take a turn for the better ( or worse).


----------



## Necrosis

"Understood." said Elisa as she began to override the interrogators codes. She had learned this a long time ago back when she herself was an interrogator. This was like child play to her. The things she could do to them seemed endless but right now she didn't have the time to go off day dreaming. She used her Inquisitorial code to lock them out of the system and gain full control. She couldn't gain control of the virus, it look like Natasha would have to deal with that. With that done she began to focus on teleport. She lock on everyone signals and lock on the desired location in the hanger. She double check just to be sure and then teleported everyone including herself nearby a Valkyrie. "Natasha, I couldn't gain control of he virus, see if you can get the virus up and running. If you can that will teach them a lesson for messing with us and allow us to get a clean get away. I think none of us wants a black ship shooting as us." said Elisa as she made her way to the Valkyrie.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Flame Man called for Natasha and Yuri to move into cover. "Cover is 'Fo Suckas'!" Yuri laughed and was hit in the neck and chest from shrapnel. "Ow!"

*Spare nothing on her wellness, Healer. She is important to our escape; yet do not forsake your own health as well. You need not fear to ask aid from us.*

Yuri's expression became serious and seeing the offering of food and supplies, layed out at his feet, he was not impressed. Stuffing away the Iho packet into his pocket, except for one stick which he kept in his mouth, Yuri picked up the lighter and lit the solitary stick. "Unless some one asks, I don't like to control their personal issues. You should do the same." He spoke to the Traitor Marine, the Iho stick sill in his mouth. "I ain't the only one who's dying for something to eat either."

Grabbing the ration bars he passed two to Flame Man and two to Natasha before she got up to do something. Turning to them he puffed a fair bit of smoke from the stick and stuck it back into his mouth. It was ages since he had something to smoke and it felt good to finally do so.

"Eat em, doctors orders. You need actuall physical nutrients, I can't create carbohydrates to support your body and nerve cells...well I can create em, but its not natural and nor a good thing."

Standing, Iho stick in mouth, Yuri watched the Traitor Marine and his dislike of them slowly grew. Yuri knew what kind of people these Marines were, specifically from the way they acted and spoke to the Psykers, including himself. There was alot of arrogance, not like the common Valhallan arrogance, but an arrogance built upon familiarity with power and privilage. 
"So what now?" He asked the Marine, letting off smoke.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

The shot of adrenaline rushing through her system, along with the painkillers Yuri had concocted in her made her feel a whole lot better, her head was clearer, and the weariness and pain in her leg had subsided. She knew she was going to need some rest later, but now was not the time for that.
Ptah's comforting touch to her mind was a welcome one, though slightly distracted. Through the link she could feel his attachment to her, which was also a very welcome, if a little disturbing feeling, he was everything she didn't expect from a 'traitor' marine. Ofcourse he was an astartes, and she could feel his superiority which was hardwired into him, but unlike the blood angels she had seen, he didn't consider her 'beneath' her, instead more as a person that, while not as strong or wise as an astartes, was still someone who could contribute a valuable part into an endeavor. The marine was ancient beyond her ken, and knowledgeable in many things, to have sparked his interest in her she felt both proud, intruiged and a little fearfull.
She didn't realise how hungry she was until Yuri handed her the ration bars, and quickly chewed one down in three bites. 'Dasvidania, not time for lunch yet, but good snack for finishink this.' she smiled at him before rushing over to Elisa and the cogitator. Using her mechandrite, she linked her armour with the machine and began touching it's spirit, her voice becoming slightly growly as she uttered odd beeps, her human mouth not quite capable of speaking the binary of the machine.
The machine replied to her in similar strange beeps and noises, as she felt her way into the system. The virus would have to be dispersed quickly, the only way it could do that was through the life support system so she moved her presence through it like a ghost, She had already converted the local life support machine spirits on her side, so she could easily glide up in the hierarchy, to the central machine node. The spirit was vast, and very powerfull, she doubted she could simply bash it into submission at the moment, while she was feeling better, she knew she was far from in top shape, and she didn't want to risk pushing herself too far again. Instead, she used one of the spirits she had already under control in the system
to send an inquisitorial overrride request to it, pretending to be someone in authority who was allowed to release the virus.

'Elisa, send inquisitor code transmission into request affirmation 348729, central machine spirit controlling global ship conditions to disperse virus too large for me to control without override code. I have set up virus request to be released in 4 minutes. Just needs affirmation code.'
As she waited for Elisa to file her inquisitorial code, she began rallying her machine troops. She wanted to make sure the interrogators wouldn't be able to deactivate her request. She pictured in her mind a roving spirit. One that could move from system to system, with the authority to order simple cogitator systems to do it's bidding. Unless there was a full fledged tech priest who didn't need a cogitator to issue commands, without cogitators, the interrogaters would not be able to reach the central machine spirit. She channeled her warp power into the mental image, filling it with substance with the knowledge she had gained from the techpriest, then sent it into the cogitator as Elisa finished entering her code and set the teleporter. The spirit rushed through the system, ordering every cogitator to shut down and wait for a central command override before reactivating. In ever cogitator on the ship it touched, it split into several more of it's own kind, spreading across the whole system like a plague. All over the ship, cogitator units shut down, becoming irresponsive to anything except a command override from the central machine spirit. And even if such a command would be issued,
the spirits she had unleashed through the system would shut it down again immediately, awaiting a new command from the central spirit.


----------



## deathbringer

*You are all in this together.* 

As you hit the hanger floor you start off disorientated but you move towards the open ramp of the valkyrie as a group, happy in the knowledge that the inquisitor will not be able to find you and that your lives stretch before you. 

*The thoughts of the future plague you and I want to know where you see yourself in the future as you move to the valk.*

Natasha though you have blocked all others from the system your brutal invasion has awakened another spirit that you were not aware of. It is a method designed by Varkan and was directly linked to his life signals and the security of his secrets. Any that killed Varkan would not survive to tell his secrets to the world.

The system responded if his life systems were to go dead for a protracted length of time. After twenty minutes any major system overhaul would trigger a flash back response. Security systems in the hanger and Varkan's study, bedroom and torture chamber were activated and placed upon red alert. Unless the suspect could pass Vark'ans Iris scan and entered a code of 15 numbers within 30 seconds immediate termination of any life forms was programmed to occur followed by full system shut down whilst the lifeater virus would be overhauled and reprogrammed to launch within 2 minutes.

Natasha your overhaul placed the system on red alert and thus as the group moved towards the valkyrie they kicked 3 invisible trip wires. Natasha as you hurry to catch the group,still gleeful at your triumph, 2 security drones move towards the group and float infront of you all. Without a pause they iris scan each one of you. They hang motionless for a moment and the tension builds before their is a huge siren and a metallic voice blares over the tannoy

"Tresspassers within the halls... Alert red... Weapons systems activating... Valkyrie lockdown... Servitors to combat stations... Lifeater virus reboot..."

"This is a security announcement to all crew members.... this is not a drill... you have three minutes to reach your escape capsules... the lifeeater countdown will start now.... You have three minutes to escape... 2:59"

As you listen in horror to the announcement their is a sudden whirring as a barrage of autocannons fold out of the wallsturning to point directly at the group from all angles. Their is a click and a whirr as the valkyrie ramp begins to rise upwards and you stare in horror as then the autocannons all begin to fire.

Over the barrage you hear a small voice saying "2:58" and though you stand frozen their are no impacts upon you and you see Rak'an and Ptah have stepped across you and shields off the warp energy have blossomed in their hands. Yet though bullets scatter off their shields you see two bullet force its way through and bury itself deep in Rak'ans shoulder and one hits Ptah in the thigh. They hold the shields steady for a moment yet as if to heighten the irony their is a sudden clanking as several doors in the wall open and fully armoured battle servitors clank outwards moving forwards heavy bolters raised and a deadly selection of close combat weapons beginning to whir as they rush towards you as Rak'an bellows

"scatter you fools... i cant hold the shield against all the bullets"

Too your left you can see the hydraulics of the hanger door coming into effect and your realise that if the servitors and the autocannon blasts dont kill you, you will either be sucked into space or killed by the virus. You have no choice but to get into the valkyrie but the autocannon fire is so fierce whilst the servitors are heading you away. Their is no quick way out of this one guys, you will have to work together. 


You have 2:58 seconds to save your own lives. Now this is up to your own discretion.... you are going to take wounds and servitors are going to scratch you.... they are hard hard hard hard servitors so you cant just chop his head off. The autocannons are machine spirit activated and so the more you move the safer you will be.

I'm not going to tell you what happens to you... but I want realism... you are going to get hurt but then again the odd servitor may have his head blown off by a stray round just at the right moment. .

Tribute to euph for this amazing idea btw. thanks couldnt have kept this rp without you.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

'PTAH!' she yelled and rushed towards him, kneeling next to him in support as she put her hands on the floor, concentrating as she held him up with her other hand.
Blue fire erupted around her, her mind was raging, raging at the autocannons firing at them, raging with concern for him.
Under the floor, she felt the power cabling and sent her rage through it. Blue sparks flew across the floor and walls and ceiling, Lights exploded, several grav plates sparked and died from the onslaught of psychic energy surging through the cabling.
It was far from the subtle tricks she had used before, but the rage in her mind wouldn't allow for anything less. The fire reached the first two autocannons, and envelopped them, their electrical systems immolated by the warp fire consuming them. Their machine spirits howled in agony as they died.
Breathing hard, she stood up, crawling under Ptah's arm to hold up the massive Marine.
'Frak you're heavy' she muttered as she started helping him towards the valkyrie. 'We gettink out of here, and you comink along, so don't die here. I want see Prospero' she smiled up at him, then the presence of his mind touched her through the contact.
'Ohhh!' She breathed in sharply, almost letting go of him, his presence was overhelming. Her mind reeled, rising through the stars laughing, and then through the clouds and along vista's of lava, and lush jungles, she was flying at the speed of light.
Concentrating hard, she took a step towards the valkyrie, then another.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm couldnt believe this turn of events, he had to admit he had thought they were home free. He flinched as he had readied himself for the hail of bullets but when nothing happened he acted immediately, diving for whatever cover he could find, he had to move fast if he had any hope for survival. The crates he was hiding behind were torn apart by the hail of bullets and he sprinted toward a huge support column but just as he thought he was about to make it the spray of lead hit him square in the chest knocking him back and into the wall. 

He could taste blood in his mouth and struggled to get up but couldnt, every movement hurt and he layed there realizing he was most likely going to die from another hail, but as the group split up the guns turned toward them thinking he was dead. He saw his window to get to the pillar and painfully got up and dove behind it, arcs of pain moving through his chest, and proped himself up against it. He thought of how he could repair himself momentarily and cauterized his wounds to stop the bloodflow, hopefully Yuri could help him better if they got out of this.

He peeked his head round the pillard and saw Natasha moving with the Sorceror to the Valkyrie and cursed as he saw the rest of the group taking fire. These things had motion sensors and heat sensors, maybe he could distract them while the others took them out he reached out to the others with his mind _*I have an idea but it will need to be done quickly for I have been injured badly. I will light myself on fire to attract the fire of the servitors and the turrets so that you all can take them out quickly, but I'm afraid I might be a little slow right now*_ While he was behind the pillar he would be ok even if he lit himself on fire, the servitors were powerful but couldnt shoot through that much metal.

He calmed his mind and focused on his body itself and when he opened his eyes he was consumed in a raging red and orange inferno, but neither his body nor his armor was hurt at all by it, his eyes were a fiery blue and he sent another psychic message to the others _*I am ready*_ he said before leaping out of cover and flying toward the next pillar, he could hear the servos of the guns moving and the sound of the bullets hitting the floor as they chased him. He would make the next pillar he knew it but he didn't know about the others, his wounds were hurting horribly and he was breathing hard from effort.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa began to dream about her future, her crusade to rid man kind of all the non psychers. To help human kind to evolve into what it truly was suppose to come. Each step she took towards the Valkyrie she could see herself one step closer to her goal. Then everything went wrong. The alarms went off and soon their were security drones and autocannons were firing. Her beat rose, time itself began to slow down as she look around. She began to move in a zigzag pattern as she took out her bolter and began to open fire. Then she risked it all by calling again on her psychic powers. She began to not only increase her own strenght and toughness but also Wilhelm, Natasha and Yuris. She continued to fire at the servitors until she got up close with one of them. She took out her power sword and swung it at the servitor. With her enhance strenght she took out a large chunk of metal but the servitor strike back with his power fist hitting Elisa in chest. She felt the impact rip through her body. She spat out blood, if not for her psychic power she would have probably been killed by the attack. Yet this was not the end for her. She swung again with all her might cutting off the power fist on the servitor. The Servitor counter attacked with his other arm but Elisa dodge the attack and swung her sword cutting his other arm off. She then continued to hack and slash the servitor until it fell backwards which she then stabbed in the heart. If it still had one. As she took out her power sword she was hit by an auto cannon. This knock her backwards. As she began to get up her vision was blurry yet with force of pure will she moved towards the Valkyrie while firing in the general direction of the servitors.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Standing, one hand in pocket and the other holding the Iho stick in his mouth, Yuri watched as the Alarm was triggered and every one fell into panic. 

"Tricky situation" The Marines created a force field and held it while they were being shot at. Natasha was fretting and getting upset about something and Flame man was valiantly diverging the Servitor's fire towards himself despite having been shot.

"Natasha!" Yuri called for her, still standing smoking his stick. "See what you can do about the doors and try shutting something off, that usually helps situations. I'll tend to the Traitors." Damn, he thought, Flame Man was too far away to help. Its good that he's directing away attention though.

Stamping the stick out, Yuri casually walked over to the two Marines and wrapped an arm around each of them from behind. "Yo"
He patched up their wounds within seconds, the Marine's rapid self healing making it faster, and tried to manipulate their sympathetic Nervous Systems but instead he picked up these weird neuron cells, which were almost completely mutated and not at all like normal Human and Astartes neurons. So he left that alone and just kept patching up their wounds.

Letting go of them, he had sufficiently established some sort of connection with their bodies, even though they were really screwed up and used other means of functioning, they still had a System which controlled them and could control their healing.

Taking out another Stick, Yuri put it into his mouth and with one hand covering the stick, he lit it with the other hand. Looking up from behind the shield Yuri could see the Servitors moving up, closer to the Traitors. What troubled him were the Autocannons though, they could do some real damage.

Blowing smoke, he stood watching the cannons rain fire on the shield. "Nothing for me to do but stand here, healing the Traitors." He looked around for Natasha. "She better shut something off, quick."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha was reluctant to let go of Ptah, but as he seemed to be able to stand on his own power again due to Yuri, she did. ELisa's warp power flowed through her and she suppressed the urge to charge into the nearest servitor and rip it apart.
They needed a tactical advantage.

She bent down again and put her hands on the floor again, feeling for the power cabling, her mind racing through them as she traversed the electrical system. Blowing up the two autocannons with sheer force had felt good after they had hurt Ptah, but there were too many for her to all destroy in the same manner. Her mechandrite set down her duffel bag and pulled her helmet out as she closed her eyes and continued to concentrate.
As it put her helmet onto her head, she found what she was looking for, the energy node powering the systems in the hangar. Her rage still burned strong in her, and she let it out again, though in a more disciplined strike than before. It struck the system's circuitry and for a moment, it held against her onslaught, then she sensed the controlling machine spirit and went for the throat. In the digital world of circuitry and machines, she unleashed a wave of raw chaos, breaking the ordered structure down.
The mental image she had of the demonspirit she had unleashed on the ship rose again from her, and she unleashed it into the control systems. This time it had a different order though. Destroy.
On the side of the hangar, circuitry behind a wall burst in a shower of electricity as finally the main energy node broke down, and all the power in the hangar was shut down, filling the room in total darkness.

A second later, the backup system activated, red light dimly illuminating the hangar.
The backup system however was apparantly not connected to the auto defense guns, for they remained silent.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus was thrown onto his back as a Autocannon trotting Servitor with saggy grey skin and bulging, milky white eyes moved out of cover and let off a pair of blasts point blank into him. Still disoriented from the teleportation his head swam, he thought for a moment he saw the Thousand Sons faltering under the enemy fire but shook it away as the crab like Servitor stuttered closer, a shimmering lightning claw unfolding from a metal pouch of a arm. Luciferus looked around for his axe and cursed himself for leaving it in the Guardsmen he had impaled to the wall and rolled out of the way as the lightning wreathed, three claws smashed into the metal ground.

The Psyker kicked upwards with both feet, striking its plate armour the Servitor rocked backwards but balanced itself, once again bringing its claw down upon him. As it did so Luciferus smiled and grabbed hold of its wrist, the tip of the longest blade touched his cheek and cut through sending hot blood rolling down his face. What exactly was the Life Eater? Luciferus had never heard the name before but by the reactions of the others it was obviously not going to bring any good to his cause. Luciferus let the blood swirl upwards five metres into the air, it spun in a circle and came down on the Servitor, lifting it into the air he threw it into a spike upon the wall snapping it like a twig. 

Seeing the obvious leader of the group struggling to hold against the oncoming horde Luciferus spat “Damnit someone needs to help him!” and charged forwards, hands twisting in a circle he let out a blast that passed through the shield and momentarily blinded them, he looked at the armoured giant and shouted “Perhaps you should follow us” and turned, moving back to the Valkyrie and using all the energy he had left within his weak body to create a wall of Life force, mostly protecting him though a odd one or two shots would crumple a section of his armour and cut into his skin.


----------



## Euphrati

The armoury dissolved away in a bright flash or energy as the site to site teleportation device activated and for a moment space folded back in on itself. The sensation was unnatural; leaving a normal mortal mind muddled for long seconds after the transfer was complete. Ptah's mind had not been normal, or in many ways even wholly mortal, for many thousands of years. 

As the group ranged across the open space, the strands of fate quivered for a fraction of a second before the alarms screamed to life and battle systems activated. It was barely enough time for Ptah to react, throwing a mental hand to Rak'an only to be met halfway by his Brother's own seeking grasp. Together they spun a telekinetic shield from raw warpstuff over the group of mortal psykers. It was crude in their haste, but served to keep the fragile mortals from being shredded by the storm of shells that belched forth from the many spinning barrels that bore down upon them.

Without warning, one of the crystalline fate-threads sang as if plucked by invisible fingers. The line snapped and Ptah felt a faint brush of amusement pass through his mind as two of the projectiles passed right through a brief hole that had appeared in the barrier and slammed into his right thigh and his brother's shoulder. Tzeentch was a fickle master, catching his attention could be just as dangerous as it could be rewarding.

The armour piercing round punched through a weak point in the ancient armoured plate on his leg, passing into the flesh beneath and ricocheting off the bone. Pain bloomed within his body as the deep crimson of his blood stained a line down the gem-encrusted side of his leg. It had been ages since he had suffered a physical wound and the impact staggered him both in mind as well as in body. Natural pain killers rushed through his system and Larraman cells raced to repair the damage to his tissue. Ptah shifted his weight to his left to take pressure off the leg, feeling the bullet still lodged within the muscle shift. His concentration slipped slightly and instead of stopping the bullets, the mental shield merely slowed them down to the point that they pattered off the mortals like metal rain.

He heard Natasha shout his name and suddenly she was by his side, wrapping an arm around him before he could pull away. Her mind opened before him like a book as his presence washed over her; so young and fresh, ripe and tempting. He fought to keep from overwhelming her soul, from siphoning the sweet taste of her being and making it his own. It was a form of mental vampire-isim that he suffered from, much like the craving for blood that many of Sanguinius's sons endured as the death-echo of their Primarch. He could control it as long as he was not in direct physical contact with a mortal mind. With Natasha pressed against his side, the urge to lap at the energies of her lifeforce was nearly unbearable. He fought the almost animalistic desire to engulf her with an iron will. He forced mental barriers between his reaching mind and her gleaming energies, gasping with effort not to drink them down.

All of his concentration had shifted to the internal fight and the psy-shield he had been holding crumbled away, warp stuff twisting wildly through the air as it was suddenly released. A tendril reached out and wrapped around the leg of one of the combat drones, warping it with a shriek into a twisting tentacle spiked with claw-like hands. The drone toppled as the whipping limb turned back on itself, latching onto the flailing creation.

(Natasha only) *Natasha, please, do not touch me... _for your own soul, please_!* he gasp as he tried to pull away from the mortal woman's embrace. The contact was euphoric; his obsession with her mind caused an aching within him as he broke away with a cry.

Right as he pulled away, the Healer wrapped his arm around him and Ptah nearly fell to a knee as the mortal's mind probed his systems. He jerked away from the man's touch before the desire could overtake him again. Wolfbane twitched in his grasp as its master fought the internal battle with himself.

Ptah staggered towards the Valkyre's closing ramp, bringing his mind back under control and reaching for the ramp with a mental grip. The hydraulics protested as he fought against them, reaching for the internal controls with a mental jab that flicked the emergency override panel open and pressed the red rune hidden beneath it.

The ramp hissed and started to lower again as Ptah sagged against the side of the craft.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer saw himself sitting in a huge library, there was no knowldge hidden to him he played with warp stuff itself the air was full of...

He felt fire flood through his leg blood flowed everywhere and his leg lay bside him damn this was it he was dead. Wait! he rach into his robes and grased his book, please, please work. he skimmed th pages... relocation, he uttered the spell.
When he gathered his senses he was behind a crate away from the fighting. god, he felt awful he felt he'd be catapulted inside out, he vomited. He needed to help the others it was his only chance of survival, he heated a fire extinguisher near the autcannons it burst sending a white cloud around them. 
(broadcast)* Run now the cloud will clar soon, by the way quickly would be nice as i'm bleeding out and have about two minutes o live*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm felt new strength and vigor flood his limbs as Elisa used her power on his aching body. It had given him the extra energy to run between the columns in the hangar without a problem but now that his friends were moving and attacking the different servitors and guns he had time to rest, that was when a huge cloud burst out around them and he heard Irafer's plea. He was actually extremely close to him and dove behind the crates that he was propping himself up against _*I can help you friend, hold still this will hurt*_ he set Irafer's stump on fire to cauterize the wounds to stop the bleeding and picked him up and threw him over his shoulders and began to make his way to the valkyrie.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Between the cover from the smoky haze form the fire extinquisher and Luciferus's blood wall, Natasha made a dash for the valkyrie, running past the rear hatch to the cockpit.
As she thumped the cockpit's open command, one of the combat servitors managed to sight her and opened fire with it's heavy bolter. Rounds slammed against the side of the valkyrie, spreading shrapnell around her and striking the back of her power armour.
Glad she wore her flight helmet, the shrapnell just bounced off her, but the impacts in her back rammed her against the ship.
With a heave, she climbed up the ladder and fell into the cockpit as a second volley of bolter rounds struck her on the ass and the back of her thigh. With her other leg, she kicked at the close button. In front of her, she could see the sudden rush of air out of the hangar bay, as the top of the hatch had opened.
The combat servitor continued firing at the side of the valkyrie and the armourcrys hatch, and she was glad for it's armoured protection. Groaning, she turned on the seat, her ass and leg hurt from the impacts, though they hadn't penetrated, they were surely heavily bruised and sprained. Starting up the launch sequence, she checked the back of the valkyrie on a viewscreen and opened the com channel.
'Get in quick! Before we get blown into space! Preparing for valkyrie launch in 30 seconds!' she yelled as the engines of the craft began to roar and the holding clamps disengaged.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Throwing his ciggarette onto the floor, Yuri quickly stamped it out and burst into a sprint towards the Valkyrie. "Woah." He felt a bit dizzy and almost fell, head first, into the ramp.
Stumbling up the ramp, he fnially fell forward, smashing his head against the ship, leaving a small bloody trail on its wall. 

Trying to stand up, his legs lagged behind and he crashed into the ship again. "What the devil?" Searching for an answer within his Central Nervous System, he found that everything was normal. "Dammit." It was the warp, something was wrong with his connection to the warp and it was acting weird. 

Attempting to roll over, he was met with a ripping sound followed by a dull pain and a running noise. "Can't get worse can it?" He had rolled onto a sharp piece of metal and his stomach was bleeding severly. 

"Well this is shit." A ricochet from the Heavy Bolters smacked into his chest, followed by two more into his arm and cheek. "Ow! Bastards!"

Focusing all of his remaining spiritual strength, he concentrate heavily on his right arm, securing complete control of it. Reaching into his pocket Yuri pulled out another Iho stick, which he stuck into his bleeding mouth. Taking out the lighter, he ignited the stick and blew some smoke.

Lying on the ramp, Iho stick in mouth, Yuri shouted across at the incoming Psykers.
"This is shitty. Oi comrades, any chance of a lift?"


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus half ran half limped towards the Valkyrie. Then he saw the Vostroyan, no Valhallan go down under a hail of enemy fire but simply grinned as he ran past, smiling down at him. Then he stopped. The Thousand Son Astartes had rescued them for a reason and he suspected it was to use them for their own dark purposes and spun on his heel, weathering the rounds hitting him he knelt down and pushed his arms under the mans body lifting him he said “One word, one word and ill cut your tongue off” and began to run towards the Valkyrie as fast as he could while carrying the dead weight.


----------



## Sarcasm

"Brilliant" Tanner muttered as the servitors appeared and opened fire. He ducked into cover and blasted away at a servitor. His shots blew it apart but then a heavy bolter round hit the deck next to him and detenated, sending shrapnel flying. A large piece of metal plunged into his left thigh. Tanner swore in pain and tried to move. Another heavy bolter round flew over his head and another shot past his arm. He glanced up.

A servitor was advancing towards him, heavy bolter blazing. It was a good two and a half metres tall and was bulky too. The heavy bolter had replaced its right arm while on its left there was a crudely grafted chainblade. Its glowing optics were fixed on him. He fired his rifle and blew a chunk out of its chest. He fired again, and made a ragged hole through its shoulder. It kept coming. Desperately Tanner fired again and again until hios clip ran dry. The servitor was stilll advancing. No time to reload.

He staggered up, using his rifle as a crutch. His blade leapt from his sheath and flew at the advancing servitor. Tanner controlled the blade with his mind and batted away the servitor's shots. I can't keep this up, he thought. Time for drastic measures.

The servitor fired again and again the blade blocked the shots. Then the blade rammed itself into the barrel of the heavy bolter. The gun exploded and the servitor fell it's right arm and shoulder gone. Tanner grimiced as his knife flew back to it's sheath. He turned away and began to stagger off to the Valkyrie.

He didn't hear the servitor get up and approach him from behind. He only knew went the servitor's chainblade smashed into his shoulder. Tanner screamed and fell to the ground clutching his shoulder. The chainblade had cut a deep gash in his shoulder and blood was pouring out of it. Tanner shuffled away as the servitor swung at him again. With an inhuman effort he pulled himself to his knees and drew his knife. He sent it flying at the servitor again. The knife flickered around the servitor, stabbing and slashing while the servitor tried to knock it aside. Eventually the servitor gave up and charged at Tanner. He managed to roll aside, yelling in pain. The servitor turned and charged again. Tanner sent the knife straight into the things optical units, blinding it. It blundered around blindly and almost crushed him. In desperation he jabbed the knife at it's back and attacked furiously. The flesh on it's back was ripped away and the power source underneath revealed. With a final thought he sent the knife flying into the power source, causing an overload. The servitor exploded in a ball of flame.

Tanner's knife flew back to him, unharmed. He put it away and began to drag himself towards the Valkyrie.


----------



## deathbringer

It was strangely surreal to feel pain again. Too feel agony as the metal bullet burst through the shield, to realise that one is mortal, capable of feeling pain, emotion, able to die.

Yet Rak'an embraced the agony as he embraced mortality and tried valiantly to throttle it out of existence. The pain receeded as the warp energy reared like a tidal wave, crushing him, dashing him upon the rocks of oblivion yet he resisted and the warp surrendered to his will once more. He increased his focus tightening the threads and the shield held and the second barrage ricocheted away. The bindings of warp energy melded together as they fought the injuries, physically disadvantaged but mentally strong, impenetrable. He felt Ptah's soul burning brightly with flames of purple and blue... powerful fires... and for a moment the possibilities were limitless... together they could do anything.

It was a rush of adrenaline a shower of wonderous realisation as limits died before his eyes fading into the darkness of the unknown, yet together they could conquer it... fill it with the light of knowledge.

And then ptah died.. died away... the flames of his mind dieing away as he dissapeared from the warp and Rak'an stared around and the shield died away as he saw Natasha clutching him tight.

A bang to his left caused him to turn to see servitors trundling towards them closing the distance fast and a second round of heavy bolter shells pelted towards him and he contemptuously batted them away, lashing out with the warp energy to slam them back the way they came. They ricocheted away and hit one of the servitors causing him to fall to the floor yet Rakan was concentrating Ptah and he lurched forwards towards him. 

Suddenly he was seized and he felt the bullet pop out of his shoulder as the cells and tissues knitted together under the warp touch. Rak'an shivered but refused to lash out as he desperately mustered the defences of his mind. He guessed the medic was merely concerned and so he allowed him to heal him. The wound healed well yet he was shaken by the warp contact and he failed to stop Yuri as he reached to Ptah and performed the healing Rak'an screamed.

He knew ptah... knew everything and had protected him against the criticism he had received for the mild vampirism. To Rak'an it was nothing yet with mortals touching him he staggered and Rak'an ran forwards as the murderous Luciferus placed his body infront of them.

Rak'an was greatful yet his thought were for Ptah as he watched Natasha dash to the cockpit and his brother slump to the side of the ship. He was furious now and anger rode through him and the warp rose in his like a beast. he mastered it tamed it to his will as servitors surrounded him yet he was satisfied as Luciferus and Yuri limp onto the ship supporting eachother and he reached for Luciferus's mind as the hail of spinning blades closed upon him and he closed his eyes.
*Luciferus. Guard the edge of the valkyrie... I will round up the others... watch for know you will see what you will be capable of with just a little training.. I am trusting you... guard the ship.*

*Natasha. Are you ready to go*

He opened his eyes and a blade flashed towards him and he reached for the warp with his mind and it transmogrified as he reached out to their life forces, he felt their hearts... their lungs and their brains. The blade flashed towards his thigh and he considered it as he warped time making the seconds longer... stretching on for infinity as the 6 blades of 6 servitors moved microscopically towards him.

He considered stopping their hearts, but it wasn't spectacular then it came to him and the knife brushed his power armour. He pushed into the warp feeling each of the 6 servitors hearts, he reached around feeling quickly for the adrenal glands. They began to secrete and he felt the heart rate quicken and a smile reached Rak'an's lips and he began to seal of the arteries leaving a single loop from the heart to their brains with a small diversion to keep their lungs going, long enough. He focused upon the heart pushing the eletrical impulses faster and faster and the pressure built as he felt the ceramite of his armour beginning to give under their blades.

The pressure built to a crescendo as he slammed a block in place, he felt the blades touch the skin as the blood pushed against the block and their brains began to swell. He felt the blades in his flesh and he screamed a shrill high scream and their brains exploded in showers of gore and blood and the scream was cut off as Rak'an turned to see tanner limping his way to the valkyrie. 

He staggered towards him weaving slightly as he released the warp and cursed himself.
Why had he shown off. Why? 
He had used a fair amount of his strength sealing when he could have merely cut off their hearts but he had been a show off and for every vessel he had sealed it had cost him a little more. overdone it and now he felt the waves of the warp pushing at him.
He hoisted him upon one shoulder and moved him towards the ramp snatching Ptah upon his other shoulder. Their was a wordless shout as he pulled them up the ramp and he turned to see 4 more servitors bearing down upon him and his two wounded comrades. 

He gripped Ptah's shoulder hoping that his friend could find the strength to help him or someone could save him. Once again he cursed showing off and he dragged his brother and the sniper a little further up the ramp, praying for a miracle.

He fixed the eye of magnus in his mind and held it their and his concentration returned. He pushed the others further up the ramp and turned raising his staff so the eye of Magnus covered his face. If he could hold them off maybe help would come. He looked around for Vilhelm, Elisa or Luciferus but he could not see them. He reached for the warp once more and came closer to touching yet it was still cloudy and shapeless. 

He stepped forward towards the hail of whiring blades and prayed for help.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus had been trusted by his Master to guard the Valkyrie. But his Master was now faltering midway up the Transports ramp, preparing a heroic last stand. This would not be allowed. Moving forwards, legs feeling like stone obelisks trying to pull themselves from cement he summoned any blood or other fluids within the Hanger, they slithered up towards him like a snake and wrapped tightly around his pick pocked armour, moving forwards he drew whatever energy was within him and prepared to meet his makers.

The blood/oil began to bubble as it intensified in heat, small flickers of fire moved amongst the gaps, searing his flesh within he did not care for his own safety but rather that of the Traitor Space Marines, his new lords and those who had saved him from the foulness of the Inquisition. Pushing past the Leader of the group Luciferus placed a hand on his blue and gold armour, pushing him back slightly he raised into the air, arms outstretched and eyes glowing with blood. A swirling mass moved around him like a daemonic typhoon and he found himself roaring as it exploded outwards and sent the Servitors flying in all directions, Luciferus falling to the ground and entering unconsciousness.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

*Open Fire!*

Groaning in pain as she turned around in the cockpit, she could barely move her left leg, the bolter shells hadn't pierced the armour, but the impacts had probably broken the bone. She checked the rear compartment through the vid-eyes on the ship and noticed the others weren't in any better shape. Behind a column, she could see that Irafer and Wilhelm were slowly making their way to the valkyrie, however servitors were slowly closing in on them.
Elisa was on the other side, surrounded by several, her powersword blazing.

She reached into the valkyrie that was coming to life underneath her, letting her mind enter the familiar craft. She had flown craft like this on many occasions, often through heavily infested areas and one way flights into enemy territory with the Catachans. Like those craft, this one was equipped with heavy bolters behind the side doors, the front multi-lasers had been replaced by lascannons, and the wing mounts carried 2 hellstrike missiles.
Not her favored loadout, she preferred the multiple rocket pods, which could lay waste scores of enemies with a single salvo, but they would be handy in a dogfight against other flying enemies.
The pair of marines were both tired from the fights, and everybody was wounded, Ra'kan was preparing to stand against the incoming servitors, but it was going to be a hard fight even for a marine to stand against them all.
She reached through the machine and found the door hatches, they popped open easily, and the guns rolled out, swinging backwards. She activated the speakers on the ship and yelled through them: 'Elisa, DUCK! Wilhelm make a run through the center for ramp!'

Grinning widely, she took aim at the servitors. 'Here is piece of own medicine!'
and the bolters began to spat explosive shells to the servitors, the one that had been shooting at her on the left side took a shell in his arm and in his chest, exploding inside as they perforated their carapace, turning it into a bloody goo, then the bolter swung further back and turned a servitor that had it's back to them and was closing in on Elisa into another mushpile of broken parts.
The other heavy bolter began spitting at full auto at the servitors that were trying to close off Wilhelm and Irafer's retreat, one of them took several shells into it's head and exploded, another was turned into pink mist as it took the full brunt of the bolter shells.

In front of her, she could see the ship door opening further, and the wind from the decompression was increasing, if they didn't launch soon, the valkyrie might get sucked out, along with everything else.
She activated the engines and used the VTOL thrusters to push the ship harder onto the deck to hold it in place a little longer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

As Wilhelm held Irafer over his shoulder and took cover behind a column Natasha's voice boomed for him to sprint up the middle for the ramp. Is this woman crazy? He thought to himself, seconds later he heard the tell tale sign of bolter fire and knew this was his only chance. With a roar of effort he rolled around the column and sprinted for the ramp, pain flaring from all of his wounds, and as he ran he saw that oil and blood covered the floor of the hangar. 

He could see the Valkyrie ahead of him and slowly but surely it got closer, but just as he was a few feet from the ramp a random shot hit him in the back of his right thigh toppling him and Irafer to the floor. He rolled onto his back and winced as all of his pain came back tenfold, Elisa's powers draining from him, he looked toward the ramp and saw the others taking Irafer into the Valkyrie and then looked back at the hangar. He was surely going to die if he couldn't get to the ramp but the pain was almost too much to handle, he had to do something to take his mind off the pain otherwise he was royally fucked.

He let his head fall to the floor and heard the splash as it landed in the blood and oil mixture of a liquid. His eyes popped open suddenly as he got an idea, and without hesitation he pushed all of the force he had left out of him and into the flames that now came out of his body. The oil lit immediately and spread out toward the servitors catching them on fire and one of them even burst as its ammo caches caught on fire, as the pools of oil lit up he finally turned and began to crawl on his stomach back toward the ramp, the wounds in his chest and legs making him unable to walk due to the immense pain. 

He finally made three quarters of the way before someone finally helped him in, he sighed as he realized he was safe but knew that he wanted to stay awake as long as possible. He was set up in a chair and strapped in so that he wouldn't fall out, and began snapping his fingers, each snap making a flame before the next one cut it out, this would keep his mind from wondering and focused. Finally his vision began to swim and he blacked out from the pain of his wounds.


----------



## Sarcasm

Tanner felt himself picked up and carried over to the Valkyrie by Rak'an. A few moments later he was dropped on the ramp rather roughly. He winced as the drop jarred his wounded leg. With bullets whizzing around him he began to drag himself up into the Valkyrie. The effort was painful but he managed to pull himself up the ramp and into the Valkyrie. He forced himself upright and staggered over to the seat next to Wilhelm. Exhausted, He dropped into the seat and strapped himself in. Then, almost immediately, he drifted off into unconsciousness.


----------



## Necrosis

Hearing the word Duck, Elisa immediately went down on the ground to avoid whatever was coming towards her. As she was on the ground she saw several bolters shots go above her and take down several servitors. During this time Elisa began to get herself back together as she was still tried from the previous attacks that she had suffered. Once the bolters firing was away from here, she got up and began to ran towards the Valkyrie. Their was only one servitor between her and the Valkyrie. She put her bolter on full auto and held down the trigger as she sprayed the servitor full of bolter rounds which took it down. She then jump on board the Valkyrie, she felt a bit more safe and wanted to fall asleep. Yet she couldn't not until they were complelty safe. Something might happen that would require her attention. It was only with her Iron Will that she stay awake. She bolter clip was empty so she unloaded it and loaded a new one. She stayed on over watch, ready to shot at any enemies.


----------



## Euphrati

*Save your prayers for another time, my Brother-Captain.* 

Ptah's voice held a faint note of singular humour that tinted his deep tones with a rich undercurrent as he slipped his arm under the one that had so recently supported him and around Rak'an's back. The only thing that betrayed Ptah's recent distress was the faint shimmer of ethereal motes of light that danced about his form like fireflies on a summer's eve.

His eyes swept the destruction wrought to the landing bay with a calm eye, the robes about his armoured body licked and played about his legs as he bore the weight of Rak'an and in turn the mortal he was carrying back to the ramp. Flames from the Firecaller roared into being and raced along the spilled oil coating the floor. Ptah simply stepped through the flames and they parted at his will, shifting through a rainbow hue of colours where his powers touched them.

As they reached the ramp, Ptah let a coil of energy surge down the link that he shared with Rak'an. He knew his brother was over extended; the shared warpfire would aid him until he could take a moment's respite though it wouldn't fully restore the great warrior's strength fully. With his brother now safely within the hold of the Valkyre, Ptah turned back to the burning bay.

The Man-beast lay unconscious on his side in a vast pool of blood and flame. Ptah strolled to the end of the ramp and raised Wolfbane to point at the downed psyker. He reached out with the silver taloned grip of his mind and seized the Beast's mind in his cold grip. Ptah slipped into the mortal's skin like a serpent into a clay jar that was barely large enough to contain it.

Luciferus's eyes snapped open, burning bright blue with the same flames that mirrored in Wolfbane's glistening blades. With animal grace, the body of Luciferus sprang to his feet as Ptah wore the mortal's skin as his own. The sensation was strange; the mortal was powerful for a mere human and Ptah forced the body into a ground devouring sprint as he probed the sleeping mind of the bloody killer. A smile pulled itself over Ptah's hidden features; the mortal body he wore echoed the smile in a vicious blood-stained grin, as Ptah implanted an image into the psyker's subconscious mind to trigger later.

The Beast's form pounded up the ramp and into the hold of the craft. Ptah released his hold on the man's mind and allowed the body to drop into a bloody heap in an open grav-harness. With a flick of his mind the straps secured the body upright.

Ptah took one last glance at the battle-scared hanger. The flames had all but died from the lack of oxygen as the air was sucked through the widening gaps in the shields. The crystalline fabric of his robes twisted and slid about his legs as he stepped back from the portal and flicked the glowing rune that would seal the ramp shut with a tendril of thought. 

His strength had returned and he spun to stride through the mortal psykers as they strapped themselves in, heading for the front of the craft where Natasha had begun the launch sequence.

(Natasha) You feel Ptah's mindtouch, it is hesitant and as gentle as a feather's touch.

*Take us from this wretched place as soon as possible.*


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha felt Ptah's mind touch, it was hesitant, almost fearfull in a sense. The distress she had felt before
when she touched him was still echoing through it. He was afraid for her, that in some manner he'd hurt her
when she touched him. It was touching, though also a little dreadfull. Touching him, feeling her mind reel
through that expanse of mindcontact, it was exhilarating. She hoped that whatever he was afraid of was something
he could manage. She longed to feel that experience again.
'Da, gettink us out of here now.' she could see in her mindscape the inside of the ship, the others were strapped
in and secure. The hatch was secure, and air pressure reasserted itself inside the cabin.
'In words of ork scum, 'ere we GO!' she said over the vox as she cut off the downthrust that held them pushed
onto the deck and engaged the main thrusters.

The valkyrie sped out of the crippled ship through a hole in the void shields where The Power's lance batteries
had previously wounded the black ship. Another lance strike flew past and struck the launch bay where they
had previously been inside, creating a firestorm behind them as the beam struck home, inflicting massive damage
on the dieing ship. Several Aquila fighters were still engaged with the thousand son's capital ship, doing
strafing runs along it's hull. In the distance she saw one of them bloom into a fireball as the point defense
systems had managed to lock on. Other fightercraft had engaged in dogfights with the imperial fighters in the
space between the two massive ships, lasfire and missile explosions lit up all over the auspex unit in the
valkyrie. She could see the imperials were still putting up a fight oblivious to the fate that the black ship
had befallen.

As she neared the ship, she could see a squadron of imperial aquilas coming up behind her, on the vox they
seemed to be chaos ships, as the FoF system did not detect imperial transponder codes. They were also moving
in as if an armed escort to guide her safely to The Power. Had she trusted just the auspex information, she
would have fallen for it, since they were behind her and beyond normal vision. But her psychic link with the
ship allowed her full awareness of the space around the ship, and she could see they weren't chaos fightercraft,
but bore imperial and inquisitorial insignia.
'Clever, deactivatink transponders to pretend to be our side. But you aren't outsmartink me.'
As they got closer, she could see they also were maneuvering to fire on her manually, to prevent her weaponslock
sensors from detecting their plan. She cut one of the thrusters, the valkyrie suddenly slammed around violently
in a 180 degree spin, then reactivated it and cut the other to stabilise herself. The Aquila's were sporting
twin-mounted lascannons under their wings, and they were more heavily armoured aswell as faster than the valkyrie.
However, what she lacked in speed, the valkyrie made up in maneuverability. It was a full VTOL craft and she had
disabled it's inertial dampening systems to increase her maneuverability even more. Her psychic link allowed
her to use it's engines as if they were extensions of her own body. In effect, the Valkyrie WAS her body.

The central aquila banked as it suddenly sensed the weaponslock of her hullmounted lascannons, dodging the
sudden blasts from them, while at the same time, she fired both hellfire missiles at the other two craft. Her
psychic awareness had already locked them on target before turning around, and as they both executed well 
coordinated evasive maneuvers, they were too close to avoid the missiles. Both aquila's became an orange bloom,
lighting up the void around them.
The aquila wingleader rose and banked flying past her, preparing to do a wingover to bring it's weapons to bear
on their valkyrie. It was a daring maneuver, and the speed and movements spoke of an experienced pilot.
Against another aquila, this would have allowed it to get back on it's six and blast it to pieces. But again
her maneuverability was something he had not accounted for. As the aquila swung around, she unleashed another
blast of Lascannon fire, striking the rear of aquila's engines. Burning out of control, it spun through space.
She pursued and locked her guns on it, then suddenly banked and narrowly avoided a burst of twin lascannon
fire from it.
'Was right, you were Playink possum.' she muttered and send her guns home. The last of the squadron turned into
a blazing fireball, the debris clanking on the hull, the ship rocking as she flew through the fireball and
towards The Power once more.

She activated the com system,'Commander, please be givink vox codes for safe entry onto ship. I rather not
get blasted by her point defense systems or get splattered on landink bay shielding.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm was in a city, that looked like it had been beautiful once and bright and full of knowledge but now it was dark and empty. He wandered the empty streets until he reached a huge building with broken windows and doors hangning open and went in, but for what reason he did not know. He knew he was most likely dead or at least close to it and that this was going to be where his soul would stay in the warp, alone just like he was in life. As he walked in he said, *"Hello?"* even though he knew that no one would be here, and not to his surprise no one answered him.

He walked through what he guessed was a sort of lobby for the building and through a huge set of marble doors and into the largest library he had ever seen in his life.* "Well at least I'll have something to do here."* he said to himself. He walked around the library for what seemed to him like hours and eventually found himself on one of the top floors high above the city. He wandered over to a bookshelf and took a random book and read the cover, *"On Destructive Magics, A Manual on how to strengthen one's ability in these fields."*

He chuckled to himself, *"Of course this book would come up."* He told himself he might as well read the book and see what he could glean from it, he wondered if his powers still worked in the afterlife. He snapped his fingers and sure enough a small flame erupted from them, he smiled and walked out onto a balcony and began reading the book. 

After a few hours of reading he decided that he needed to stretch his legs and try some of the exercises out that he had learned from the book. When he looked up after saving his place and putting the book down he saw a small red bird perched on the railing of the balcony. It tilted its head as it stared at him and he it before he finally spoke to it, *"I thought I was the only one here but I suppose I was wrong."* the bird chirped at him before flying over to the table he was at only to keep watching him. 

Wilhelm sighed as he watched the bird, *"Oh well I guess you could watch me practice."* He got up and began going through the rituals, the bird his silent companion. 

-----------------------

In the Valkyrie Wilhelm was still passed out, his body limp in its restraints. Every now and then though a small jolt of fire could be seen passing between his fingers, but small enough that if no one was paying attention they wouldn't see it, the only ones that would be able to tell were the two Thousand Sons.

----------------------

Wilhelm was getting better, his powers were beginning to increase exponentially and for once in his life he felt like he had control and was at peace with his abilities. For whatever reason the presence of the little red bird had been reasurring to him and given him strength to continue in his practice rituals for the two weeks he had been stuck here. He had felt no need to eat or drink at any point, but he had slept, which meant he had more time to meditate and perform the rituals in the book. 

At the moment he was in front of a grouping marble statues he was going to try and melt. He knew he already had the power to do it but the book had spoken about control and stressed it in every one of its lessons and that was what Wilhelm was practicing, control. Slowly but surely flames sprung from his hands and at the first statue, he slowly instensified the heat and power so that he could melt it and melt it he did. After the fifth statue he was breathing heavily and out of breath, even though he was tired he could feel the strength he had in his control and it made him giddy with excitement. 

He was in the room that he had designated as his sleeping quarters and laying on the bed that had been in there and thinking. The bird was on the window sill next to the bed watching him intently, he had taken up the habit of talking to the bird even though he knew it wouldnt respond to him in in his language but only in chirps and tweets. Wilhelm fell asleep in about a minute and his mind fell into darkness.

About a few months later he had was on the same balcony where he had started and was finishing up reading the book. He was able to create huge flames now without almost any effort at all, his control over his powers increasing tenfold, and he knew that if he kept up with the rituals in this book then he could become even more powerful. He looked at the bird,* "I don't understand, if I'm supposed to be dead then why the hell am I doing this? What am I going to use all of this for here?" * he shook his head and gripped the marble railings of the balcony and looked down at the dead city. He heard a strange russeling of robes and spun around.

A huge man in crimson and gold robes stood before him, his shoulder length brown hair framing his beautiful regal features, a single baleful eye in the middle of where his face should be. *"Who are you?"* he said to the figure. The man simply smiled, *"You already know who I am Wilhelm."* Wilhem gulped, *"What do you want?" * The man answered slowly, *"I have been here the whole time, watching you as you practice and advance and I must say I am impressed mortal. You have a bright future ahead of you if you keep progressing down your current path." * His voice was strange, like a soft whisper but filled with knowledge and power. As Wilhelm tried to comprehend what the man was saying he smiled again, *"You are not dead mortal."* Wilhelm cocked his head to the side and the man pushed him over the edge, he fell screaming before he hit the floor.

------------------------

In the Valkyrie Wilhelm awoke with a scream of terror. He was sweating profusely and when he got his nerves together he looked around the cabin quickly and felt like he was holding something. He looked down at his hands and saw he was holding a book, realization dawned on him and he stuck it in the folds of his robes to hide it, not knowing how the sorcerors would react.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus was falling. Blackness seemed to overwhelm him as he fell on a hundred thousand blood and flesh coated spikes, the first pierced his skin, smashing through bone he screamed a wordless cry and felt his left hand get torn apart he swung his head from side to side, tearing skin away. Suddenly blue and silver flames pulled up around him, throwing himself upwards Luciferus reached out into the darkness with one hand and found himself being pulled away from the bloody scene below, the Thousand Son Space Marine, Ptah standing over him like a looming giant.

The Astartes pushed him down the darkness, which had now pushed away to reveal a metal rusted gangway, his body seemed to be acting without him and now he truly felt fear. A square formed out of pure light ahead, causing his eyes to roll as he tried to stop his body from entering but it was all but to late for Luciferus fore now he was a true servant of the Sorcerer-God, Tzeentch. Awakening suddenly he felt the Valkyrie shudder and looked around, head feeling as though someone had just took a Chainsword and slammed it into him. He looked up at Ptah with watery eyes and nodded simply at him saying “You….You saved me”.


----------



## deathbringer

He felt Ptah's arm and Ptah's mind linking with his own pushing strength into his shaking limbs and his failing mind. Pain swept around him, fresh and surreal as he was allowed to slide to the floor in the hold of the valkyrie as he felt Ptah leaving, moving into the distance, the touch of his mind slipping away. He felt the energy holding his mind from unconciousness crumble away, allowing his conciousness to be swept away into the midsts of insanity as clouds of blackness rolled in to smother him.
_________________________________________________________

He was running, blue lightening crashed down around him and he desperately dived aside to avoid one bolt. He lay spreadeagled, eyes wide as a second bolt slammed into his midriff, tossing him wildly into the air, legs and arms spiralling like a wind mill as he flew. He began to fall yet the lightening seemed to latch onto him and he was held immobile in mid air by forces he couldn't see.

The urge to touch the warp to recoil... to fight back and break the bonds became irresistible and it combined with the coaking seductiveness of the warp that flowed in gleaming spirals of silver. He embraced the spirals and it succumbed to him and he lashed out with a wave of energy and he fell once more... yet the lightening was back more and more bolts hitting him faster than he could cut them till he was surrounded, his body was surrounded in waves of blue and yellow light. A bolt connected with his head and he was jolted away as he felt his bodies begin to convulse as the energy stored within the bolts began to seep melding with his muscles tissues. He felt the bolt of light seeping into his brain and suddenly his grip on the warp was blasted into oblivion and his concentration was shattered. He was falling into waves of darkness his arms splayed helplessly around him...

He returned to the waking world to find Ptah over him and he lunged clumsily trying to grip the outstretched wrist of his colleague yet his muscles felt stiff as the cuts and bruises he had received in the battle healed seemlessly. His hand picked at a hole in his chestplate as he felt his strength returning to him and his stomach muscles convulsed causing him to jerk upright as he heard Natasha through the vox linkage

Commander, please be givink vox codes for safe entry onto ship. I rather not
get blasted by her point defense systems or get splattered on landing bay shielding.'

Rak'an quickly opened the vox as the fatigue began to fall away and connected himself to the captain
"Sir do you have the go codes?"
"64-54-19-18"
"Thank you sir but where is the all seeing eye"
"45-56-60-92"
"And the pre arranged signal"
"Fuck off"
"Thank you sir. The landing bay will be opened and the crew readied for your arrival
"Have Apothecary Vistar'an sent down to the deck, we have several injuries and I believe their is somebody he would like to meet"
"Off course sir. It is good to have you back sir glory to the ways of change"
"Dont kiss my ass Corzan, I know you to well" riposted Rak'an weakly grinning slightly before severing the connection and opening one to the whole team before removing his helmet with a flourish. His face was lined with fatigue yet he bore a wide grin upon his handsome face.

"Take us in Natasha. Everybody, we have achieved our goal yet the real test is yet to come. For now it is time to rest and train. It is a new chapter in your lives. You will be required to report to me at the central observation deck in 50 hours for the sealing of the ways however in the mean time you have a choice of a single cabin or a communal cabin where you can share with your new brethren.

You will have access to the whole ship including the training cages, the library and the archives, the mechanicum workshop and several trainers" 

He felt the ship touch down and he grinned as the ramp descended and his eyes were lit with happiness
"Ladies and gentleman, welcome to the Power"

He turned to Ptah pushing him to his side... a look of triumph upon his face as he strolled down the ramp and into the hanger below

His mind touched Ptah's and he whispered
*Call the psykers together.. we must contact our Lord. Their are things he must know. 2 hours... we must be ready.*
_______________________________________________________

Well guys you have managed to get off the inquisitors ship and now the next days are yours alone, You have alot to do as some of you need healing and others of you may have psychological injuries that may not fade. Now if you can help i dont really want "blah blah blah went to the training cage".

Give me a little detail becos i intend to give each of you a new power (not lightening vilhelm not yet) and I want to know what sort of things your charactor is into.

Anything you fancy give me a pm if you think it is a little off the wall


People you may wish to see aside from myself and Ptah

Apothecary Vistar'an: Apothecary from before the heresy. Has years of experience in combat injuries. He also has a natural affinity with human cells and can cause death by causing the trachea to be blocked by a wall of cells thus causing suffocation. Also keeps a botanical garden and has a strange obsession with attempting to use plants in order to negate certain poisons used by the tyranids and assassins. He believes that psychic abilities may be able to manipulate the genomes to give new healing characteristics yet has been unable to gain any psyker with a strong enough affinity for plants (Tanner).

Mechanicum Adept Roe: Turned heretic due to his place upon the planet of prospero and thus was saved with magnus the red by tzeentch. He still embraces the machine spirit and was unaffected by the rubric as almost all of his body was already metal and he had a tiny latent psychic gift that enabled him to survive intact though his metal is now gold instead of iron

Librarian Ham'an: Literally a librarian and the guardian of the thousand sons libraries upon this ship yet he is young for a thousand son. He was originally in a chaos cult and was discovered by a recruitment ship. It is said that he knows every single book he has ever touched and though his psychic gifts are limited to being able to remember by merely touching a books cover. A useful source.

Brother Kel'arah (was with us on the ship): Weapons specialist, uses a flamer and can keep close to the enemy. He is an expert with many weapons including a sniper rifle (Tanner) and will also teach you how to channel warp energy into power weapons and thus make them more deadly (force weapons)

Brother Sark'ian (was with us on the ship) Trained pilot also has a particular specialty in defensive psychic powers (Luciferus and Vilhelm). Want to learn how to guard your mind and your body then he is the guy to go to.

You can have conversations with any of these people... If you wish for me to answer for you in an update leave an open ended question.. If not feel free to reply for yourself


Ptah and myself are always available

THINGS YOU SHOULD PROBABLY DO 
Get some rest.. heal your wounds with the apothecary... pick a room... change into your robes.... repair your armour in the mechanicum worskhop


Examples of what to do by no means arbitrary

Luciferus: You may take a while to recover from your injuries but after that i would go to the training cages and find Kel'arah or Sark'ian or Ptah or Me if you want to increase your ability to kill

Vilhelm: Might want to check the book with the librarian see if he knows it... also you might want to open it but i wish to tell you what it says.

Elisa: After Rak'an invaded your mind, maybe some psychic blocks might be nice so the training cages and Sark'ian might be wise

Yuri: The apothecary is the obvious idea but once again its up to you. I have no idea what you wish to do.

Tanner: Tried to give you options above but hit me a pm if you want some more help

Natasha: You already have one million ideas

Euph: React to Rak'an... we are about to call the primarch... use your imagination. As usual I'm relying on you to make up for the flaws in my 5am imagination.

Irafer: you will need a new prostetic limb for that stump of an arm whilst the loss may shock you. Also you may wish to explore the archives, information wise I think you would be interested in the articles on the lore of the thousand sons and their history perhaps... im just guessing but if their is something irafer would like give me a pm


END YOUR POST WITH YOU MOVING TO MEET RAK'AN for the sealing of the ways cerimony

ANY PROBLEMS PM ME


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm had a lot to do, his mind was all over the place making him very edgey. When they had returned to the ship he had chosen a single room with two beds in it that was close to the ship's library, he didn't know if anyone else would bunk with him but he needed a place to relax and calm himself and a huge communal room was not the place for him to do it. He had taken his armor off and sent it to the mechanicum workshop so that he could get himself healed properly, the apothecary had been extremely kind but seemed to have a strange fascination with plants that striked Wilhelm as a little odd but he didn't say anything. 

He had made his way back to his room where he was now putting his robes on and thinking on the three main things he had to do. He definately needed to investigate further into what the book was that he had suddenly obtained and how exactly he had obtained it. It frightened him that someone had been able to manipulate his mind like that and he hated the feeling of being powerless over himself, which led to his next item on his to do list and that was to see Brother Sark'ian.

As he sat on the edge of his bed he held the book in his hands and flipped it over, carressing its cover as if trying to glean something from it by just touching it. He couldn't make up his mind on what to do first, the book or Sark'ian, his mind reeled at the thought of the book and what revolved around his obtaining it and eventually his natural curiousity took over and he decided to go with the book. 

Limping down the corridor to the library, bandages around his chest arms and right leg hidden under the white robes he wore, he took the time to think about himself and what he was now. He was no longer an Interrogator that was for sure, but he still had many of those qualities within him, he was very curious and good at garnering information and he realized that he still had a thing for torture. There hadnt been a person he couldn't crack when he was working with Flovak and he realized that he had loved that thrill, that sense of power you had over the person you were trying to get information from.

He wanted to expand on that part of himself again, he had loved it, especially the hunt of something. More often then not he had been the one making the chase and not Flovak, he would show up in person once the person was found and he was needed, otherwise it was all Wilhelm. He sighed a bit as he looked over the doors to the Librarium, that's what he would do, that's what he would strive to become, someone who could not be denied by simply speaking to someone. He wanted to be able to lure someone into his embrace with only a softly spoken sentence and then burn them to a crisp when he was done using them for what he needed. 

He put his hand on the activator for the doors and when they opened he walked into the Librarium, he held the book tightly to his chest, his blue eyes glowing softly as he looked about for someone to aide him. He found a large Thousand Son roaming the library and realized this must be Librarian Ham'an and made his way over to him quietly not wanting to startle him, he realized how stupid that idea was and that not only was the marine a psyker but also an Astartes and would hear him anyways. 

When he reached Ham'an the librarian turned to regard him, *"Lord, I have come to ask you about this book and if you know of it. And also if you do if you could point me in the right direction to understanding it."* He bowed his head as he said this and stared at Ham'an as he held the book out for him to examine and waited for the Librarian's answer to him.


----------



## Sarcasm

(OOC: I am going on holiday tomorrow for a week. I don't think I will have access to a computer so I won't be able to post anything until at least next Saturday evening (the 24th), more likely Sunday. Sorry about this.)


When the Valkyrie landed and ramp lowered Tanner limped out into the hanger. He asked a nearby marine for directions to the Apothecarium and limped off.

He reached the Apothecarium fairly quickly, although the pain of getting there was awful. As he entered he stopped and glanced around. The Apothecarium was large and well furnished with beds and equipment. The room was unbelievably white and smelled of disinfectant. It was deserted. "Hello?" Tanner called out. "Anyone here?"

"I will be with you in a moment," a voice called back. "Just come through." The voice came from the other side of a door to Tanner's left. He limped over and went through.

He found himself in a large botanical garden. It was filled with plants of all description. "Wow," breathed Tanner. The sight stirred something deep in his soul, it reminded him of home. His world had been covered in plants like these. Some of the plants even looked familiar. He could name a few.

He was jolted back to reality by a voice behind him. "Quite something isn't it?" the voice said. Tanner turned with some difficulty, his leg hampering him. A marine stood there, dressed in an Apothecary's robes with an apron stained with plant juices over it. The marine was looking down at him and had a faint smile on his lips, having noticed Tanner's fascination with the garden. "Now then," he said "How can I help you?"

"You are Apothecary Vistar'an?" Tanner asked. The Apothecary nodded. "Well," he continued, "I seem to have got a large piece of shrapnel stuck in my thigh. It's quite painful and a bit irritating. Would you mind patching me up?"

"Of course, I guess you are one of Rak'an's new psykers? I will do all I can. Now if you would care to follow me...."

The Apothecary walked back into the Apothecarium chamber and Tanner limped after him. He was led to a bed and told to sit. He sat. "Shrapnel you say? Better get it out then," Vistar'an said. "This will hurt." Tanner gritted his teeth in preparation as Vistar'an took hold of the shrapnel with a large pair of surgical tweezers. "Ready?" Tanner nodded. Vistar'an pulled the chunk of metal out in one swift movement. Tanner grimaced in pain but managed to stay quiet. Vistar'an then poured some liquid or another on his wound bound it up with fresh, white bandages.

"You were lucky," Vistar'an said to him as he pulled himself up. "The shrapnel only went into the meat of your thigh. It missed the bone and any major blood vessels. Your leg should be back to normal within a few days."

"Well that’s good I guess," Tanner replied. "What's the garden for, if I can ask?"

"It is for my research. I am trying to discover a way to negate the effects of poison using plants. I believe that the genetic structure of the plants could be changed to combat the most deadly of poisons, such as those used by Imperial Assassins. I thought that maybe it could by done using psykers but I have not discovered one with the needed affinity with plants. Not even here, in the Thousand Sons legion."

"Let me try," Tanner said simply.

"You need to be a powerful psyker with a strong connection with plant life. If a Thousand Sons Sorcerer can't do it I don't think you can," Vistar'an said with a hint of a sneer on his face.

"Just let me try" Tanner insisted.

"Very well," sighed the Apothecary. He led Tanner into the garden. "Grab a plant," he said before he walked through another door. Tanner took a leaf from the nearest plant and followed.

He entered into a small lab. One wall was covered with cages, each containing a tiny rat-like creature. The other walls had counters installed on them. The counters were piled high with scientific equipment. Vistar'an stood at one holding on of the rat-creatures and a syringe filled with a clear liquid. Tanner limped over. "Give it a shot then," Vistar'an said. Tanner concentrated on the leaf in his hand. His bright green eyes began to glow. He looked into the leaf with his mind and saw its multiple parts. He saw the atoms that made it up and the molecular structure they created. He created a thought blade and cut the molecular structure before rearranging it. When satisfied he withdrew his mind and handed the leaf to Vistar'an. "I'm done," he said.

Vistar'an took the leaf and put it aside. He injected the clear liquid into the rat-creature and then picked up the leaf. "This animal will be dead within a minute unless this works as an antidote. If it doesn't work we will know shortly." He fed the animal the leaf. It was shaking violently and only managed a bite. In another few seconds it was still.

"I told you it wouldn't work," Vistar'an sighed. He put the animal down and turned away.

"Who says it didn't work?" Tanner said. He was watching the rat-creature. Vistar'an followed his gaze. It was lying as he left it and he was about to look away when it twitched and got up. It casually wandered off as if nothing had happened.

Tanner smiled triumphantly as Vistar'an's mouth fell open. "I..... I apologize my friend......... it seems you CAN do it. Please, will you lead my your help in my studies? It is for the good of all. Imagine the possibilities!"

"Of course I will help in however I can. Now, however I am tired and wish to lead to my room," Tanner said.

"Excellent!" Vistar'an said. "Here take this slate, it contains a map of the ship. It should help you find you way to you room and the way back here."

"Thank you," Tanner said as he accepted the slate. "I will come along later. Goodbye."

With that Tanner walked out of the lab, through the garden and Apothecarium and into the corridor. He used the map to make his way to his cabin. I showed him, he thought as he limped along. He thought he knew better than me. Ha, I know what I'm doing when it comes to plants and animals. Better than some Apothecary anyway.

He arrived at his cabin and went in, the door locking behind him. It was a single cabin with a bed, a small desk,a chair, a cupboard and an armour and weapons stand. He struggled out of his armour and dropped it on the floor. He would clean it and repair it later. However he carefully placed his rifle and knife on the stand. Then, exhausted, he slumped down on the bed and fell into a deep sleep. He dreamed of the green forests of his home.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus pulled himself out of the itchy cot he had been assigned to aboard the Power, scratching his open wounds he looked at the bloody stains upon his bed and whispered “I need to get healed before I bleed out” and pulled upon the simple blue robes on the metal rack a metre or so away. Waving one half closed hand over the flashing green rune next to his door it slid open with a hiss of air that forced him to clench his eyes shut.

He came out into a mostly empty hallway, several Legion Serfs in the same colours of the Space Marines who had rescued him were busy prying apart a closed door though Luciferus did not care for this as he limped past, wounds stretching open painfully. Blood seeped from within, the Psyker trying to hide his pain through blood stained teeth as he pushed them back and forth, grinding them with a aggravating sound.

The Apothercarion started to grow larger as he got nearer to it finally becoming a impeding sight as he pushed open the pair of giant metal doors painfully, coming into a organic smelling room with a flowing stream of water. And then he noticed the giant. Kneeling amongst a swarm of red, yellow and orange flowers and wearing blue robes with golden edgings was a Space Marine with several vials clasped to his hips, along with bloody operational tools and a Bolt Pistol. Long brown hair fell down from his head, waving out as he turned towards him, orb like hazel eyes beaming into him. 

Standing he pushed past the flowers carefully and outstretched one hand, indicating for Luciferus to follow him he said “You are badly injured, why didn’t you come and see me before now? I might not be able to heal you fully” Luciferus opened his mouth to speak when the world caved in on him, sending the Psyker into darkness he screamed but it was cut short by the Astartes giant scarred hand wrapping around his mouth. 

His right hand twitched in the swirling yellow liquid. As did his left. Suddenly his eyes burst open and the Psyker squirmed, clawing at wires implanted within his skin and letting out bubbles of air that rolled to the top of the circular tank. The glass walls suddenly shrunk away, water flowing outwards and down into the metal grates the naked Luciferus stepped out once and fell onto his hands and knees. Panting for air he looked around and felt a hand wrap around the back of his neck and lift him into the air thuggishly and lift him into the air saying “Now youngling, leave me fore I have work to attend to” and let go, landing hard the Psyker pulled his robes back on and moved out as fast as he could. 

Luciferus walked along a long hallway which smelled of acidic smoke, making his eyes water the heat on his bare feet from below began to grow more and more as he continued silently. Then the Servitor came. Moving upon four crab like legs with a pair of Heavy Bolters instead of arms it turned a corner a few metres away and crackled “Stop, in the name of Adept Roe I order thee to halt or be smitten from this world” this Servitor was remarkably intelligent, and yet utterly dead. Raising his arms to show he was unarmed Luciferus said “Take me to this Adept Roe”.

The Servitor lead Luciferus into a large room, lava filled vats were poured into moulds to form Bolter Rounds and other instruments of war, a single golden human figure stood with his skeletal hands clasped around a pole, its face hidden behind a red robe. Moving forwards Luciferus noticed some seven Gun Servitors were marking his every step should he try to fight the Adept, not even he was that stupid however. 

Turning the Machine-Man said “Welcome to my Forge, smaller than the ones of Prospero yes but nevertheless my Forge” Luciferus stopped a metre or so away and inclined his head, raising it back up he said “I have come to find a new weapon, may you be kind enough to forge it Lord?” with a clank Roe stepped forwards nodding he said “Return in three hours I shall have a blade ready for your use” and with that Luciferus was escorted back out of the Forge, leaving a grinning Adept Roe with his menials.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Irafer slipped an emerald robe over his head. He woke up in a small cot in a boxy room. 'hmmm... still a stump, better get that fixed" he wondered why the hell they put him in the room without fixing his leg. he looked around the room. H saw a walking stick.
He used a computer port to find out the layout of the ship. "Apothecary". His eyes fell to the book he acquired, he had access to files in the library he could fix this problem himslf. He smiled.
Irafer made his way to the ships archives. When there he spent several hours looking for a text that could help him translate the book, final he found one. He started looking through the book. "The formatione of fleshe". He used the other text to translate the ritual. He needed a support for the limb, so he broke the walking stick into three parts, one long and two short. he used the ritual too bind elements in the air into a gel which he covered the makeshift bines. He attached the new limb to his stump. The gel didn't harden but it would do it was fixed. He supportd weight onit yes it'll do for now. He was exhausted he activated an audio file about the thousand sons and sat down. He drifted into sleep.
Images of blue clad sorcerors drifted into his dreams he saw them kill marines. tyranids, imperial guard an daemonhunters he witness daemons and god amongst men. Then he saw himself great winds wrapped around him they were stripping the flesh from his bones. His powers were ineffcive against them, but in his panic he started to use heat and cold at once producing his own wind. He continued to do this fighting the winds wit his own until h had driven them all down. he loooked aroung his vision unobstructed and looked down upon the ice flats of an artic expanse.
Damn, he'd been sleeping for hours he needed to meet rak'an he ran as fast as his new leg would carry him towards the arrangened meeting place.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Natasha woke up in the infirmary. Her head felt like wool as she tried to remember what had happened. She had 
set the valkyrie down, then left the machine's systems with her presence, the shock of the sudden pain in her 
leg from the bolter impacts, combined with the tenseness leaving had her pass out. She sniffed the air, it 
smelled like a garden, not what she expected from an astartes infirmary. Slowly, with a slight groan she got 
up into a sitting position. There was a pressure bandage around her leg and hips.

'Ah, you've awoken, I'm glad your back among the concious, I am Apothecary Vistar'an', a Large marine was 
standing near a cogitator, looking at her vitals.
'The treatments have caught on nicely, and aside from keeping the pressure bandage around for a day or two, 
you should be fine. I recommend not doing anything strenuous though, you are heavily malnutritioned, and when 
they brought you in, you were spinning on painkillers and stimulants. Then again, Catachans seem to have a 
tendency to keep going, don't they? Get some decent food and you should be fine. I'm curious though, you are 
not a Catachan, you are Vostroyan, but you wear a Catachan Devil Tattoo, that is a very prestigious tattoo, if
I'm correct.'

'Da, was assigned post with Catachans as psyker, they teach me Catachan combat drills. They wanted everyone 
with them to keep up.' She replied.

'Ahh, I see, though a tattoo like that requires more than just 'keeping up' with them. Well, anyway, your 
armour is at the mechanics shop for repairs, it took quite a beating from bolterfire. As did you, though I 
don't think i need to tell you that. The other things that were in your duffel bag, I had put there too. Next 
time try staying in cover a bit more. Mortals are far more fragile than Astartes. Anyway, Ra'kan informed me 
that you have about a day and a half till they will contact our leader, take the time to familiarise yourself 
with our ship, and see if Adept Roe has finished repairing your armour.'

She nodded, slowly getting out of bed. 'Howlong I sleep?'

'You've slept for about 16 hours, before that, I had you in the bacta tank for 8 to repair the damage done to 
your body. Don't forget to get yourself a room somewhere at the recruit quarters.'

'Da, will do that first, then go find armour.'

She looked in the cupboard next to her and found herself a robe, frowning a bit, but she put it on anyway. 
She'd get something more comfortable to wear later.
'Thank you for help, I needed bit of rest.' She smiled.

He nodded and gave her a small wave. 'farewell, and I hope I won't see you get carted in here anytime soon.'

She left the infirmary and went to the quartermaster first, getting herself a pair of proper combat boots, 
pants and a shirt, aswell as some spare clothes and her old guns and kit. Then headed to the ship's sleeping 
quarters and found an empty one, it was a small 1 person cabin, with an armour stand and a weapon stand. She 
put her clothes and things into the cupboards, then changed into a regular pair of combat fatigues, shirt, 
carapace armour and holstered her pistols. She might be in her new home, she was still a soldier.

Then she headed to the forge, it took her a while to find the place, but eventually she managed to find it and 
entered. Adept Roe was had put her armour on a stand, and had her naval flight suit on an examination table.
'Ah, yes, Vistar'an said you might be dropping by, I must admit, this flight suit is quite something. I am not 
familiar with some of the technology in it, but it seems quite advanced, more than most imperial make.'

'It is not imperial, part of it is based on Tau Technology. That is why I take suit with me, plannink to use 
it's workinks in new armour.'

'New Armour? your power armour has been repaired actually, I even fixed up the mess of that mechandrite, though 
I have no idea how you plan to use that without proper nerve links.'

'Thank you, but am not goink to be usink that armour anymore, planning to make new armour, with Naval Tau tech 
incorporated, aswell as other thinks I have on mind.'

'Oh yes, you were the machine speaker, quite an interesting skill, to be able to commune with a machine 
directly. I'll allocate a part of the forge for your use. Though I hope you'll share your findings on this 
suit with me, it might be a really interesting addition to our own power armours to have such advanced 
cogitational systems built in.'

'Ofcourse, if possible, I'd like to be learnink more about machines. On ship, tech priest helped me great 
deal, when I accessed his databanks. If you needink extra hand in here, I'll try and makink time free.'

He nodded, 'I'll see if I can get you something to do before long. Ra'kan said that we will be contacting our
leader back in the eye soon, after that, we will probably know where we will be heading next.'

She nodded to him and left the forge area again, heading along the decks, familiarising herself with the
ship's layout. It was similar to most cruisers, though it's machine spirits felt different when she talked
to a few cogitators to get directions. After a few hours, she stood in front of a doorway and pressed
the notifier rune a little nervously, waiting for Ptah to open the door to his quarters.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

OOC: ok Deathbringer im opening the book!

Wilhelm waited patiently as Librarian Ham'an examined the book he had brought him before finally giving it back to him and saying, _*"Yes child I did know of this book but I had never expected to see it more then once in my lifetime. I would ask you how you came across it but I believe it would be better if I do not know, you may read it if you like, but I have matters I must attend to now."*_ Wilhelm bowed to the Librarian before turning and leaving the Library as quickly as his injured leg would allow him to. 

He made his way back to his quarters wondering what this book could hold inside of it, what knowledge was penned down on its forbidden pages. He had to admit that the cover did seem rather dull, just a simple brown leather binding and soft cover while the pages seemed old and withered. Besides all of this the small book seemed heavey, something Wilhelm knew did not come from its physical parts, but from the knowledge within. He placed his hand on the green screen and the door to his quarters opened wide and he stepped in, noticing that no one else had taken the bed next to his, good this meant he could read this in private.

He went and sat on his bed noticing his newly repaired armor and power sword sitting upon a rack, the adepts on this ship worked quickly. He took the long part of his robes off and left those on that were around his waist so that his chest wounds could breathe and to stop himself from sweating so much from nervousness. He sat on his bed and took the book in his hands and after taking a deep breath opened it to the first page........


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa began to wake up. She had no idea how long she had been asleep for. The last thing she remembered was the Valkyrie in battle. She began to get up, she check her mind to make sure she was under the influence of any psychic powers or if it had been damage. Their was no damage or influence or at least as far as her powers could determine. She began to look around and as she did she felt a pain in her gut. She looked down and saw her power armour damage. She search her memories and realized it was the combat servitor who had hit her in the chest with a power fist. It felt a pretty bad injury for her. Yet her iron will and psychic powers allowed her to live and continue fighting were others would have simply died. It look like her body, armour and mind all needed to be fix and repaired. Even that wouldn't be good engough they would have to become better.

She began to move towards the armory, her plan was to leave her armour their and while it got repaired she would go to the Apothecary get herself healed up. Hopefully by the time she was healed her armour would be repaired and then she could begin to train her mind. She reached the Armour at the end of her train of thought. "Mechanicum Adept Roe, I see you are busy with your work. Yet I humble request that if it is no burden that you may repair my power armour." said Elisa as she waited for Roe answer. "Very well, leave your armour there. It will be a while before it repaired. I suggest you use this time wisely.” said Roe. Elisa began to take off her armour. It took a few minutes to get off but she finally did. This left only a small white robe covering her body. Yet she didn’t care, as if she ever did. She always had more important matters to attend to. She began to make her way towards the Apothecary. She wondered if it would be possible to get some limited genetic modifications. Other Inquisitors had done it even her formers master had gone through some. They made them stronger, faster and tougher to a certain degree. She reached the Apothecary who already seemed to know that she was coming and what injuries she had suffered. “Greetings, I guess it’s not everyday you have a lady in your room but enough with the pleasantries. I require medical aid. I was hit by a power fist. I’m also wondering if you can do limited genetic medications on me?” said Elisa as she waited for the Apothecary answer.


----------



## Euphrati

(forgive the delay on this one DB)

The Valkyrie clawed its way out of the grip of the Black Ship, slipping into the cold embrace of the endless void as Natasha angled the craft's nose towards the brutal form of the Power. Silver darts flashed in the darkness like a school of minnows trying to harry a leviathan. They were the remains of the Black Ship's defenders; men with nothing to lose and wanting to take as many souls screaming into hell with them as they could. 

Ptah smiled under his serene battle-helm. These flotsam pilots, trained to the highest standards the inquisition could muster, were nothing compared to the Machine speaker. Ptah shivered as he felt Natasha merge with the craft, pushing it far beyond any normal mortal ever could. He turned away from the controls, as to not disturb Natasha with his presence, leaving her to deal with the smaller fighters who had altered their course in a finally attempt at glory.

Though the floor beneath his heavy tread bucked wildly, Ptah missed not a step as he navigated the darkened interior of their escape craft. He acknowledged the words of Luciferus with a slight nod as he passed the mortal.

Rak'an sat upright, his head bowed slightly forward as if in contemplative silence. Ptah had felt his brother-captain slip into a semi-conscious state as they had finally made their escape from the vile ship, though he doubted that any of the mortals had noticed the change. He was concerned for his brother; Rak'an had suffered some damage from the fights and extending his powers in the end. Ptah stood like a jewel encrusted guardian as Rak'an's mind floated in the realms between waking and sleep.

The Son of Magnus came awake with a start when Natasha called out from the cockpit for the identification codes. Ptah held out an arm to help his brother to his feet. He could still feel the weariness that echoed down the link in his mind from Rak'an, though the sorcerer hid it well from the mortals. He let his mind wander to the events as Rak'an confirmed their identities and the craft was drawn into the gaping maw of the landing bay in the great flank of the Power. The Valkyrie slid into the embrace of the docking cradle like a long lost lover. The clamps engaged and the transport's engines whined to a standstill.

Rak'an was the first down the gangway, as was fitting for the Captain, followed closely by Ptah at his heels. He reached up and disengaged his helm as they walked, tucking it under his arm as he sheathed Wolfbane at his hip. His brother's eagerness to contact their Primarch caused a smile to grace Ptah's features,

*I will have the chamber ready and the ritual set to begin in two hours hence, my brother, however I highly suggest that you take a rest afterwards.* Ptah felt Rak'an scoff resonate down the mental link and actually chuckled softly,

*If you do not rest soon brother, I will be forced to speak with Vister'an and see that you are placed under his tender care until you do.*

Rak'an's verbal tirade followed him down the corridor towards the main ritual room located deep within the belly of the Power. Despite his assurances to Rak'an, Ptah felt drained as well from dealing with the wards of the Black Ship. Calling upon the warp from within its vile holds had been like pushing through chest-deep snow, it hadn't stopped him but it had forced him to expend more strength than normal. As he neared the chamber; Ptah extended a tendril of thought, sorting through the many whispers of minds aboard the vast vessel until he found the four he desired,

*My brothers!* Ptah felt the acknowledgements course from his brethren as he continued, *we have returned successful and with a promising flock of mortal psykers. The warp claimed the soul of the wretched Inquisitor, all hail Brother-Captain Rak'an for his blessed visions! Yet, I regret that our victory was not without its costs, Brother Dah'rak fell in battle with one of the heinous pariahs that the Inquisitor hid behind. May he live on in a new brother in the days to come!*

*All is dust!*

The reply came from the battle brothers after a moment of revered silence. Ptah felt his skin tingle as he passed under a portal forged in the shape of an Ouroboros, the immortal dragon coiled back to swallow its own tail; the symbol that the Thousand Sons had taken as their own after swearing themselves to the great Lord Tzeentch.

*In one hour I require your presence in the ritual chamber. You will provide the anchor points while Rak'an and I walk the spiral in an attempt to contact our Lord Magnus. See that your duties are in order and your minds are clear.* 

Ptah waited for the accent of all his brothers before severing the link and stopping before a great set of gilded doors. Images and faces surfaced from the golden depth of the gleaming surfaces as if gasping for air before disappearing once again. Ptah's crystal-blue eyes studied the coiling phantoms for a moment; it was said that the gateway never showed the same faces twice, yet to stare too long into their facade was to court madness. There was no obvious handle, nor even a seam that would tell how the doors opened. After a long pause, Ptah stepped forward and the surface of the portal parted like a curtain allowing him to pass through the squirming shapes.

Only twice in his long memory had the gateway refused to allow entrance to the ritual chamber, both those times had taken a blood sacrifice to appease the daemon bound within the golden gates. After passing through a hallway lined in alabaster obelisks capped in swirling blue flames, Ptah stepped slowly out into a great circular chamber. The dimensions were bigger than they should be; time and space were warped back on themselves in this place.

Nine jeweled and enameled sarcophagus stood at intervals around the circumference of the white marbled walls, faintly glowing banners depicting the icon of Change and the Ouroboros picked out in pure gold thread on deep azure backgrounds hung between their silent forms. Each of the caskets contained a once mortal psyker, now held by spell and oath in the shadowed space between the living and the dead. Every one of them had gone willingly into the deathless embrace, their minds given utterly over to the Thousand Sons for use to power their ritual castings.

Overhead the ceiling disappeared into the inky darkness of space, stars twinkled from the velveteen expanse though there were meters of steel between this room and the frozen void of the galaxy. Ptah smiled at the sight, it only served to remind him that the 'rules' of reality did not hold sway in a place touched by Tzeentch.

The floor was one single piece of gold-veined, white marble broken only by the intricate inlay covered most of the open area of the chamber. Precious and semi-precious stones quarried from thousands of worlds in every corner of the galaxy traced the path of a complex spiral maze to the very center of the room where a shallow pool of water rested motionless and reflecting the glittering stars above it.

Ptah turned and stepped in front of the first sarcophagus to his right, beginning the series of preparations for the ritual of scyring with a practiced hand.

----

As Ptah passed his hand through the last gesture to seal the power of the undying psykers into the ritual, he felt Rak'an's presence enter the room. The four brothers Ptah had chosen to act as their anchors had arrived on schedule and taken their places at the four cardinal directions without needing to be told. Their soft chanting echoed oddly through the room. Each was a potent psyker, but more importantly all had the gift of telepathy that allowed them to link minds and become a single will.

Ptah turned to his brother and bowed slightly,

*As you ordered, my Captain, the ritual has been prepared and awaits your will to begin.*

Ptah felt the gratitude of his brother course down the link that they shared as both astartes took their places at opposite sides of the maze. The chanting changed as they simultaneously began traversing the winding path that would lead them to the center and, the Lord of Secrets permitting, would summon forth contact with their Primarch.

-----

It took exactly ninety nine minutes for them to walk the spiral maze, their voices speaking the sibilant words of the ritual to the low chant of their brothers and the faint humming presence of the psykers. The last step bringing the Terran-borne and the true son of Prospero face to face across the waters of the pool. Something swirled and glowed within the depths of the dish, under lighting both warriors’ faces with a soft light as the ritual reached its apex.

(***DB- I leave it for you as to what we see/hear/etc***)

-----

Ptah had retreated to his chambers after the ritual had completed, utterly exhausted. He had removed each piece of his armour carefully, placing it upon the golden rack in the corner of his rather vast room. Wolfbane he then placed within its resting case, locking the sleek wooden box that kept the daemon within the blade secure while it slumbered.

He then donned crystalline white robes that were the twin of the robes he wore over his armour, yet these were edged in gold trim and tiny polished beads of lapis. Ptah stepped to a smaller, less intricate spiral inscribed in the center of his chambers and slowly walked its path, dropping elegantly to his knees when he finally reached the center and letting his body slip into the trance that had been his equal to sleep for the past ten thousand years.

-----

Ptah knew the machine speaker was seeking him the moment her mind turned her steps in the direction of his chambers. He was sitting cross-legged and head bowed at the center of the spiral when she finally arrived outside his door. He had been meditating in preparation for her coming and a small golden pectoral collar lay spread before him on a pillow of blue silk. The sapphire at its center glowed ever so faintly in the low illumination of the candles scattered about the room in multi-tiered holders. The stone was about the size of a robin's egg and set as the body of a scarab whose wings would wrap around the throat of the wearer. The size was far too small for Ptah's enhanced frame to bear. 

A soft smile floated across his lips as he reached out a tendril of thought and caressed the woman's mind gently,

*Be welcome, Natasha. I have been expecting you.*


----------



## dark angel

Hours seemed like days for Luciferus as he eagarly awaited the arrival of his new blade in a nervous anticipation. Then the time finally came. Walking back into the Forge, once again escorted by a Servitor the Psyker found Adept Roe standing over a long silver object. Turning, he held it in his palms and let a thin grin cross his metalic face saying "Psyker.....I have forged you a masterpiece" he let out a robotic chuckle "Take it, use it" reaching out Luciferus muttered "Thank you" as he took the first look at the brilliance of Adept Roe. Nearly the length of his arm and tipped with a triangular blue shimmering blade with a single green orb that flickered with unholy powers the spear was the most astonashing thing Luciferus had ever held. The Adept looked up and said "The crystal I have embedded within will protect you from enemy fire, however it will not protect you from other Psyker's, I trust the blade to do that" he turned and left Luciferus standing there, the Man-Beast finally leaving and heading back to his room.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Picking himself up, satisfied that his wounds had healed, Yuri descended the Valkyrie ramp and made his way through the ship. Reaching into his torn and shredded pants, he produced a bloody cigarette and stuck it in-between his lips. A short click, followed by a flame appeared in his left hand as the lighter was ignited and placed beside the cigarette, setting the stick's end smouldering yellow.

Blowing smoke, Yuri surveyed his surroundings. Traitor Marines seemed to be walking around everywhere. Remembering what the blonde Marine had said ealier, he whent out to find himself a room. This was a sucky position to be in he thought, surrounded by all these traitors. “Screw em, I'm hungry.” But first, he decided, he needed to clear his mind. There where important priorities that needed to be done, and he couldn't remember what they were.

Walking through a narrow corridor, Yuri stopped in front of a Marine and blocked the traitor's path. Smiling Yuri head butted the Marine in the chest, doing completely nothing against the Marine's power armour and smashing his own forehead, he stepped back, blood running down his grinning face, and raised his fist up at the surprised traitor. “Ha ha, you weak bastard.”

Punching forward, the traitor's fist dislocated Yuri's jaw, crushing the bone into shards which sliced through the mortal's cheeks. Heaving his leg, the Marine smashed his knee through Yuri's chest, cracking his ribs and squashing his lungs. Yuri crashed into the corridor wall, splattering it with his blood. “You punch like a girl.” He gurgled as blood water-falled out of his mouth and face. Bones where sticking out of his cheeks and Yuri's chest was punctured by his broken ribs. Blood was pouring out of him and a large puddle was forming around his broken body. “He he” Yuri collapsed onto his side. 

Sneering, the Marine stamped down on Yuri's arm, crushing it and turning heel, disappeared down the corridor, back onto his original path.

Yuri was surprised. Woah, he thought, the Iho Stick is drenched in blood and still alight. “Damn, must be some Ordo Hereticus shit.”

Lying around, Yuri analysed the damage his body had taken. It wasn't very much, especially since it was administered by a marine. “Hmm. 20 minutes.” 

Shortly after, Yuri stood up, his body healed, and stretched his limbs. The Cigarette had already burned out. “Right, I need food, I've lost a lot of blood...and I'm bloody hungry. I need a room and some new clothes.” Looking over himself, his old uniform was completely torn to shreds and so were his pants. “Argh! Where's my hat?” Running down the corridor, Yuri franticaly searched for the Valkyire. “Crap, I forgot it at the base.” Turning around corridors and passing Marines he didn't know where he was going. “Shit, now I'm lost. I'm so hungry!”

Yuri's skin was turning pale from the complete lack of blood and nutural nutrients. “Shit.”
Collapsing onto his knees, Yuri pulled out another cigarette and stuck it in his mouth before collapsing onto his side.

Yuri lay, hungry, lost in some random hallway and asleep.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

(( I wrote this post together with Euphrati ))

The door slides open with a soft sigh and the scent of incense spirals out into the hallway. Natasha steps inside and the portal closes behind her, leaving you in a small chamber that is akin to a foyer. Two simple obelisks of crystal stand three meters ways, flanking a portal draped in a silvery-blue curtain that sways ever so slightly as if touched by the ghostly fingers of a light breeze, however you can sense no movement in the air. The obelisks are the only source of illumination in the small room, giving off a soft blue radiance that only takes a moment for her eyes to become accustomed to. The walls are a dark stone with flecks of mica that twinkle like distant stars in the void of space.
The curtain is soft against your skin, like the caress of feathers. It is surprisingly light and moves aside at the slightest touch, whispering as it dances in the ghost wind. The room beyond is bathed in the soft glow of candles held in multi-tiered golden candelabras that seem to be placed at random around the large chamber. The light they cast is soft-edged and the ceiling above stays shrouded in shadow. The walls are in the same dark, mica-flecked stone as the previous room, however there are also bookshelves of ebony wood that line the walls. Their vast forms are filled with scrolls and bound leather volumes held in place by the gleaming ivory of countless xenos skulls and orbs of multi-coloured crystal. On pedestals between the bookshelves burn small plates of incense, their silvery smoke twisting and dancing in the unseen wind. The scent they provide is warm and hypnotic.
On the far side of the room is another curtain like the one she just passed through, perhaps leading to an arming chamber or even sleeping quarters since there is none visible in this room. The floor is polished to a mirror shine and in the center is inlayed with a small spiral maze of stones in all shades of blue. The maze is perhaps five meters across. Ptah rises from where he was kneeling at the very center of the spiral, leaving a small pillow behind, and makes his way across the room to meet you, stopping a bit less than two meters away. He is dressed in shimmering white robes that bare a resemblance to the ones he wears over his armour. The cowl is pushed back to allow his face to show and hair to lie freely on his shoulders. His robes billow in the wind of his aura, sliding about his legs with a whispered sigh. The golden beads and hoop in his left ear glints softly in the low light. Even without his armour he towers over you, the sheer mass of astartes physiology is visible under the gently billowing robes.
His eyes seem to study your features careful for a moment,
*It is good to see that you have recovered so quickly, Natasha. Vister'an is skilled in his craft, for that I am thankful,* his mindtouch is light and carries a fleeting touch on her cheek.
---
Natasha smiiles a bit ‘Da, he is excellent doctor. I just have a few sprains left, but otherwise I'm fine. he said I had slept for a day, I guess the ship is on its way now?’
‘We have moved away from the site of the battle, that is correct,’ he nods ever so slightly, the golden beads in his hair chiming softly with the movement.
‘So.. where are we headed now? To find the psykers and stop them?’
‘Rak'an has yet to inform me of our path, Natasha. When the ritual of binding is complete then the path will be revealed.’
‘Alright.. so.. in the mean time.. is it possible.. to learn with the thousand sons?’
‘That is why we came for you, Natasha,’ a faint smile graces his features, ‘Teaching is what we do, knowledge is our reason.’
She nods ‘I.. Would like that.. to learn more about.. myself. and my gift.. the training on the black ships.. it gave very little answers’
‘Is there something that you wish to learn? You need but ask it of me...’
‘There is so much I'd like to learn.. I hardly know where to begin.. maybe.. at the beginning?’
‘Ah, your gift is something special, Natasha. It is a rare gift indeed. In a vague sense it is much like my own gift of telepathy. You speak to the essence of the machine just like the soul of a living being.’
She nods ‘Da.. I've been thinking about that myself.. the mind.. it's like living machine Da?’
‘In many ways, yes it is. Yet, a true machine lacks the will of the human soul. Much of what you feel in a machine is the imprint left by its creator’
‘Da.. it is easy to tell machine otherwise, or pretendink am creator.’
‘There are also times when creatures of the warp can inhabit a machine's being, this is because it is a created vessel,’ you feel him chuckle slightly at your reply, ‘aye, a machine's will isn't as a human's. That is what makes human's unique amongst all beings.’
‘I know of warp in machine, da, I conjure machine spirits to fight inside larger machines, I did on ship, shut down most of ship with that.’
‘The spirits in machines are spirits of logic, of knowledge. The can be powerful if given the right direction... but tend to lack in creativity at times,’ he cocks his head to the side slightly, ‘have you found a living quarters to your liking? I have been rather involved and exhausted from our escape as well as performing a ritual of summoning myself. I fear I have been lacking in following up on your wellbeing.’
‘Da, machine spirits can be strong, but are straightforward once you know pattern... I have found quarters.. deck 37, not very large, but suit well. I only wake up few hours ago.’
He nods slightly and seems to hesitate for a moment before continuing, ‘You are welcome here when I am present, not many would dare to disturb your studies within these chambers. My collection of books is not nearly as vast at the libraries decks above here, but if you wish I can always have a book brought here from the stores.’
‘Uhm, thank you, I would like study with you.’ She replies, a little awkwardly.
‘I have not had a retainer for many thousands of years, so anything you touched would have to be returned to its place after you are done with it. There are some items that would be dangerous to you, but they are warded and you would not be able to remove them with me.’
‘I understand, I rather not touch things I'm not ready for.’
‘There will be a time when very little is beyond your grasp, Natasha, the lines of fate around you gleam brightly.’
‘I hope so, but for now, I would like to start with the beginning.. you.. on the ship.. you were afraid something happen to me.. when I helped you up..’
She feels him withdraw slightly from her mind in response to your statement, his voice is a low whisper, ‘I am not mortal, Natasha, I have not been mortal for a very long time. When we were forced to flee into the warp so many years ago it wrought changes on us all. My presence is very powerful, as you can tell, but it comes with the drawback of overwhelming minds that are not warded against it. I did not wish that for you, Natasha,’ he pauses for a moment, ‘though your essence calls to me like a sirensong.’
‘The.. The sensation.. it was unlike anything I feel before.. you were grand.. and I felt.. I was flying...’
‘I did not expect you to touch me and was ill prepared for it. I am very dangerous Natasha, I have never claimed not to be.’
She nods ‘Da, I understand.. Astartes are supposed to be livink weapons.. add warp to that.. ‘ she smiles a bit ‘ Besides, I like man who can be dangerous.’
Ptah's faint smile returns and he cautiously steps a bit closer, ‘such things can be overcome given time and the will. I do have something that will help though, it has been used in such a fashion before so the lines of the ritual only needed to be recast. Though you must be willing to bare the side effects.’
‘What does ritual do? and what are side effects?’
He turns in a swirl of cloth and gestures for you to follow, walking back across the room to the silken pillow. You notice he takes care not to step on the lines of the inlayed maze then reached down to scoop up the small pillow from where it was resting in the center of the symbols. A small golden pectoral collar lay spread before him on a pillow of blue silk. The sapphire at its center glowed ever so faintly. The stone was about the size of a robin's egg and set as the body of a scarab whose wings would wrap around the throat of the wearer. The size was far too small for Ptah's enhanced frame to bear.
Carefully she takes a few steps forward into the room, making sure she doesn't disturb anything ‘ It is.. beautiful..’
‘It holds a spell of protection, Natasha. I created it to be worn by a mortal who served me as a housecarl a long time ago, it allowed him freedom to aid me with my armor and robing. Though it also allows me to touch the wears mind no matter how distant they are.’
‘Wow.. that is some gift.. so.. what is side effect of the magic?’
‘Though the wearer must put it on themselves, only I can remove it. It also allows me to access your thoughts without the wearer being able to resist.’
‘I see.. it make wearer beholden to you.. * breathes in a deep breath, then steps forwards, raising her hands slowly towards the collar * I.. I accept.. * hesitantly takes the collar, raising it before her, looking it over, then slowly turns it around, opening the clasp, placing it around her neck.
The collar feels warm in her hands as she picks it up, the sapphire reflecting her image across its faceted surfaces. When she place it around your neck and snap the clasp shut, for a moment nothing happens. Then she feels the necklace squirm slightly and the world suddenly begins to spin. Everything becomes a blur, up becomes down, it feels as if her mind has been plunged into a whirlpool... then everything goes black.

‘Natasha,’ she hear Ptah's voice calling to her, it seems like he is whispering right in her ear. She opens her eyes and blink as the world slowly comes back into focus. She is laying on the ground, something soft behind her head and the cool stone feels good against her bare arms. Ptah is kneeling beside her, a warm smile plays on his lips and his eyes shine softly in the flickering candles. He reaches out slowly and brushes aside a strand of hair that has fallen into her face, ’Welcome back, Natasha.’
‘Mhh.. ‘ smiles a bit up at him ‘Thank you.. w-what happened? Was that.. Bonding magic of collar?
‘Yes, though you are still somewhat weak from your injuries so it was more... dramatic that I remembered. You should lie still until all of your senses return. Eventually you may even be able to use the bond to speak with me as I do you,’ his voice in her mind is even clearer than ever before. It is like before he was speaking from far off and now stands right at her shoulder.
She takes a few deep breaths, then sits up slowly, trying to keep her head from spinning ‘ I.. I am alright.. I can hear your voice.. closer now..’
‘That is because I am no longer having to battle your will to speak with you,’ he stands in one fluid motion that reminds you of the grace of a hunting cat, ‘It is what I can offer you for the time being, though you must heed my words if I ever tell you to refrain from contact.’
‘Da.. ‘ she nods slowly,’ I understand.. like Vox Discipline.. silence is sometimes required.’
Ptah actually chuckles, ‘Yes, in a way that is so. It is more to protect you from my motions and there are some things that you are not prepared for yet. My anger is one of them.’
‘Da.. I will remember.. ‘ concentrating, she eases her mind, calming it, then tries to reach out to him, like touching a machine ‘ (mentally) Can you hear me?
‘Faintly, it will take practice for such things Natasha,’ he offers his hand to her, ‘You still need to rest and become used to the effects.’
She nods and takes his hand,’Very well, I'll take easy for bit.. I think I go workout in gym a bit.. am not in very good shape anymore after time on inquisitor ship.’
He nods and carefully helps you to your feet, his grip is like steel but he cups her palm as if it was made of the finest crystal, ‘If you have questions, do not be afraid to ask them. You are under our protection now, Natasha.’
‘Thank you, I feel more.. at home.. here.. than anywhere.. before..’she smiles again ‘ When I feel better, perhaps.. you can show me Prospero?’
‘I have not forgotten my promise to you, Natasha. I am bound by my oaths and wish to share the memories of my home and the truth of what befell there, but you will need all of your strength for that. As well as the hour approaches that you will be asked to make a formal oath to our cause,’ his crystal-blue eyes trace your face and he releases his grip on your hand, ‘Does such a prospect cause your worry?’
She shivers a little ‘The Emperor.. is dead.. if he lives.. he does not protect his charges.. I was a slave to his dogma, I will not be a slave to dogma again.’
Ptah nods slowly, *He was a great man, Natasha. I should know.. I have stood in his presence when he still walked the stars, but he was still a man. Tzeentch is a God and he was here when the galaxy was borne. In a way, you have always known him, for his essence is knowledge and creativity... the very soul of what makes us human.’
‘Perhaps.. but I not know if I am ready to give myself to another god.. even if he is real.. this soon.. To aid the thousand sons, who saved me.. who give home, real home.. place where I can be me.. the real me.. a Psyker... I do gladly.. but this big step..’
Ptah takes a step forward to close the gap between you, sinking down to a knee so that his face is nearly level with your own, ‘I can understand your fears, Natasha. You have been through so much and we are now asking you to trust those whom you have been told all your life were the enemy. Look at me, Natasha,’ he takes a deep breath and speaks, 'I would not ask it of you if I though you would come to harm, Natasha. Do you trust me on that?'
She shivers, feeling him closer than ever to her, feeling the strength of his massive frame and mind ‘ I.. I do..but.. I .. don't want .. end up.. like crazed cultist.. I've seen some.. who worshipped.. the ruinous powers.. ‘ she swallows ‘ They.. they were worse than.. that Luciferus guy..’
Her mind going back to a scene in a burning city, Catachans getting into positions, then from down the street, a massive mob of screaming insane cultists, calling out blasphemies to the emperor rush forwards, drilled lasgun shots fire as the officer calls out the shots, cutting down swathes of cultists, as they get nearer, the two flamers, positioned in cover on either side in a building rise up and unleash flaming death, more cultists dieing as they are burned to cinders.
Ptah's eyes seem to shimmer and dance in the flickering candle light, ‘There will always be those who will lose themselves to the power, for they lack the will to understand the true meaning. I have seen worlds burned at the hands of the Imperium for the sin of free thought. I would not allow such a thing to happen to you, Natasha, not when your soul is so bright in the darkness of the warp.’
‘Thank you.. I must seem.. overcautious.. I trust you.. but I am scared.. I won't lose myself.. not again.. not anymore.’
He smiles, ‘I know what it is like to feel lost, Natasha.’ Slowly and cautiously he reaches out and places his hands on your shoulders, gently pulling you into an embrace until your head rests on his massive shoulder, ‘You need not be scared anymore...’ He smells of incense and spice, you can hear his heartbeats like a distant thunder.
Slowly puts her arms around his massive frame, hugging a little closer, finally resting her head against his chest ‘ I won't be.. not.. with you.. here.. I feel comfortable here.’
He holds her for but a moment then pulls away, standing back up and stepping back to put some personal distance between you once again, ‘You need to rest now, Natasha. Think on what I have said...’
Lets out a long breath, realizing only now she was holding it ‘Da, I will.. Thank you.. for the gift.. ‘ smiling a little, she touches the collar around her neck.
He gives a soft nod, ‘It honors me that you wear it. My armor received some damage in our escape.... perhaps you would like to aid me with it?’
Smiling a bit ‘I will.. bring it to the armory, Adept Roe said I could help him out there. And reserved a place for me to do my own work.’
Ptah shakes his head with a small smile, ‘I tend to it myself, Natasha. It is a part of me and only a handful of times have I allowed others to mend it.’
‘Alright.. bring it to armory tomorrow.. it has good tools to repair damage. We will work on it there then.’
Ptah gives a warm smile, ‘I shall call for you after you have rested then.’ He steps aside to allow you to leave then stops you with a raised hand. He quietly pads over to the closest bookcase and runs his hands down the shelf until he comes to a collection of slim journals bound in soft doeskin. He pulls one out and walks back to present it to you. It has a fine tipped stylus that clips to the thong that binds the pages together.
Looking at the journal slightly puzzled, ’What's that?’
‘For your thoughts,’ he presses the book in your hands, ‘Many long nights I have spent with a blank page and only my dreams as my guide. It may help.’
Carefully, she takes the journal and holds it to her chest ‘ thank you.. ‘
‘I am sure, it will prove useful to scribe my thoughts. I will put it in safe place.. then go work out.. ‘
giving him a warmer smile than she usually gives people, she sighs a little and turns to the door , as she leaves the room, she can feel his eyes linger on her as she slips back through the curtains and out into the dark hallways of the ship.
She headed to her quarters and placed her new journal under the pillow of her bed, then went to the gym to work out. Several of the naval personnel were busy working out, as she went through the warmup, they noted her, scoffing a little as they saw the small woman put 90 kilo’s on the bar.
Some of them though quickly stopped as they noted the Catachan Tattoo on her shoulder.
The others quickly stopped their scoffing as she began her exercise, pushing the weights in rapid succession up and down.
She worked up a hard sweat for 4 hours, pushing her as far as she could, wanting to get back into proper combat shape, then headed back to her quarters for a shower and a little more rest.


----------



## Euphrati

Ptah stood watching the curtain flutter slowly closed after Natasha disappeared through the folds of the ensorcerered fabric and back out into the winding hallways of the ship. Finally, he turned away from the curtain and walked slowly back to the center of the room stopping in the inscribed circle at the apex of the inlaid design. With a gesture the psy-winds of his aura whipped out in a spiral from his body, extinguishing all the candles around the room in a sudden gale.

The darkness was absolute, utter void of nothingness that made the mind question if anything had even existed in the first place.

Laughter split the shadows, cold and cruel, as sapphire flames banished the velvet night. The spiral maze on the floor burned with eldritch fire, under lighting his kneeling from and causing the smile that played on his noble features to become a predatory grin. Ptah had shed the top of his robes and the crystalline material now hung limply around his waist. Runes of power gleamed in a shifting rainbow of colours, twisting under the coppery skin of his torso. The shapes coiled and snaked over the enhanced muscles of his arms, chest, and back. 

The pale and warped tissue of a vicious scar stood out from Ptah's left upper arm and shoulder, he had borne the twisted reminder for ten thousand years along with the memory of the gapping jaws of the rabid Fenrisian wolf as they had closed around his arm; tearing through the ceramite armour and flesh like parchment. The wolf had been one of the two vile beasts that the feral primarch of the Space Wolves claimed as brothers. It only proved the barbaric nature of the lapdogs of the Emperor to Ptah's mind. 

The laughter echoed around the darkened chamber and Ptah shivered in triumph. _The mortal woman was his._ It had been decades since a mortal had come along that he desired for his own and had been willingly beholden to him. The conquest was like a dark, sweet wine in his mind. Under his care and teachings she would become great, it was only a matter of time before her every thought would be tied to his desires and in turn to his ultimate master, Tzeentch. Her physical desires were an interesting twist, though Ptah was not above manipulating them to his own devices. He laughed again and flexed his powers; the candles burst into flame with a soft pop, the flames now deep cobalt that burned with a cold aura.

The pleasure of having a mortal see to his needs again was thrilling, especially one with such a rare gift. He savoured the moment.

A presence outside his chambers caused his head to snap around and a flash of rage to surge forth, one of the nearby candles exploded in a multi-hued ball of molten wax. A quick brush of the mind identified it to be Brother He'kei. Ptah suppressed a snarl as he rose to his feet and crossed the distance to the curtain, the fabric recoiled from his body as if it sensed his wrath. The outer portal opened with a hiss to the rather surprised Brother with his hand hovering over the runepad as if unsure if he wished to continue.

He'kei was a young recruit to the ranks of the Sons of Magnus, brought into their fold from a raid on an imperial hive world less than a decade ago. His primary psy-ability was a minor gift of telepathy that allowed He'kei to inspire gut wrenching terror in the minds of mortals. The fear was easily resisted by anyone versed in mental barriers, but He'kei's greatest use to their cause was his secondary ability. He'kei was a natural psy-channel which made him a useful addition to rituals, but it also made him naught but a tool to Ptah's mind, barely above a common mortal. The whelp also had a streak of arrogance and an inflated sense of his true place within the ranks that Rak'an had ignored so far.

Ptah glowered down at the pale-skinned marine; his noble stature stood nearly a head taller than the low-borne hive worlder. He'kei took a step back involuntarily before catching himself, setting his shallow features in a faint imitation of haughtiness. The top of Ptah's robe still hung limply around his waist bound by the belt of carved ivory scarabs, the symbols across his torso faded to a faint glow under his skin. He'kei's muddy eyes gravitated towards the twisted scar on Ptah's shoulder as the marine opened his mouth to speak,

'Brother Ptah, I have issues with one of your new pet mort...'

Ptah's open-handed slap caught the marine completely off-guard, sending him sprawling to the cold metal grating of the hall.

*You will address me properly, Whelp!* Ptah snarled into the prone marine's mind, snatching him upright in a telekinetic grip like a grown man would lift a spoiled child. The runes under his skin flared with a cold light, *you will _*never *_be my equal. Do not presume to speak to me as such, now, what could be so pressing that you seek to interrupt my preparations for the coming ritual of binding?*

He'kei nodded faintly as he struggled to breathe around the indomitable grip of Ptah's mind; veins pulsed against the astartes's forehead and neck,

'Forgive me, Lord-Sorcerer Ptah, I misspoke and beg your forgiveness,' He'kei managed to finally gasp out. Ptah knew the words were forced but tipped his head slightly in acceptance, releasing his mental hold and waiting for the cowed brother to regain his composure.

'My Lord,' He'kei kept his eyes downcast as he spoke, but Ptah could feel the arrogance creeping back into the astartes's posture as he absently rubbed his neck, 'one of the new mortals sought to disrespect my presence and assault me. I was forced to remind him of his place...' He'kei's words died on his lips as Ptah closed the gap between them to barely a handspan, his anger tinting his mindvoice a blood red,

*Those mortals are not to be touched! What damages did you do, no, I shall see it for myself,* Ptah ripped the memories of the event out of the brother's mind with a cold dagger of thought, He'kei's eyes went wide and a trickle of blood seeped from his nose as he dropped to a knee. Ptah reviewed the memory fragment and swore a silent oath, reaching out in search of the mortal's mind and breathing a sigh of relief that the man still lived, *You are fortunate the mortal still lives, He'kei, if you had killed him you would have been joining him in hell. I will deal with your punishment later as I must now pick up the results of your failure. Return to your quarters until either I or Rak'an summons you.*

Ptah didn't wait for the brother's acknowledgement of his orders and spun on his heel to storm down the hallway towards the fallen mortal, pulling his robe in place as he went. Servants scurried to remove themselves from his path; Ptah's favour was something that many strove to gain, for those under his gaze were rewarded as kings, but his rare flashes of anger were a thing of whispered terror. He gestured to a muscle bound servant-guard to follow him, the man bowed his head and fell into step behind Ptah; having to break into a trot to keep up with the devouring pace of the Thousand Son.

Ptah rounded a corner and his scowl deepened as the broken body of the Healer lay in a dark stain of blood. Many of the man's wounds had already begun to heal, yet the process had exhausted the mortal to the point of coma. The guardsman stepped forward without being asked and gathered the Healer up in his arms gently before falling back into step as Ptah led them to the medical bay.

Apothecary Vister'an started as Ptah thundered into the main medical bay, faint blue flames wreathing his form, with the guardsman in toe carrying the limp form of the Healer. The Healer seemed to have retained the lit Iho stick that was clenched between his lips the entire trip, the silvery smoke coiling into the air. Vister'an grimaced and motioned for the guardsman to place the mortal on a bed, the guardsman quickly placed the Healer down before bowing his exit. The Apothecary reached for a nutrient drip but Ptah shook his head,

*No, he will resent that,* Ptah eyed the mortal carefully, banishing his rage at He'kei under a calm mask, *Just give him enough to wake him and leave him with me...* 

Vister'an frowned slightly but relented, drawing a needle from a nearby medical station; he injected the serum into the mortal and turned away.

(Yuri- you wake with a start as the stimulant courses through your bloodstream. You are on a cold bed in the medical bay and an astartes in the white robes of an Apothecary is walking away and Ptah stands at the foot of the bed where you lay. He is clad only in crystalline white robes with blue and gold trim, bound at the waist with the belt of ivory scarabs. They remind you of the ones he wore over his armour.)

Ptah cocks a dark eyebrow at you,

*Interesting way to introduce yourself, mortal. Now, follow me and I will show you where you may gain food to restore your body.*


----------



## CommissarHorn

“P-pashol ti, u-ubludok, v zhopu e-etavo Magnus. Blya!.” Yuri told Ptah where he could go.

Jumping up from the table, he lost his balance and landed on his face. Picking himself up, Yuri’s frown transformed into joy as he suddenly relised where he was. “Woah, this is a medical…” Stopping, Yuri couldn’t think of what kind of medical anything this really was. “…p-place.” 

He was stammering but that was normal for anyone who had had their head smashed apart, especially since Yuri had only repaired his physical body and not all of his damaged nerves. “Oh awesome, a n-nutrient pack.” Grabbing a scalpel, he cut off the top of the pack and poured the liquid down his throat. 
His body felt really weak and his head was spinning. The Artificial nutrients helped but what Yuri really needed was actual food to replenish his lost blood and some rest. “He he, I can’t rely on m-my anerobic energy and p-protein for ever.” 

Rummaging through the medical supplies, Yuri tried to pocket different bottles and medical equipment but his clothes were in no state to hold anything and in a stubborn attempt to keep his newly stolen property he vainly looked for a bag of some kind. “You know, s-screw it. I’m h-hungry.” Dropping the supplies he turned and walked past Ptah.

“There’s g-gotta be some food around here…and some c-clothes.”


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

*Machine Dreams...*

She was walking through a dark coridor. No light shone, but she could see perfectly. Small spirits, carrying notes, books and messages scurried around her, zipping past carrying their information to their destinations. Placing notes on bookshelves here and there, sometimes dissapearing, sometimes continuing to another bookshelf to deliver the same or a different note. Others spirits, grim and standing guard over locked doors stood in many places, and yet more dictating messages to bookshelves, and sending small messenger spirits on their way with their works.
She walked past the library, the door stood open, but the library itself was very small. 12 small spirits were sitting at ledgers, asking a large and ancient spirit on a throne questions who would then consult his shelves of thickly packed with large volumes and dictate the awnser to them.
In the medical facilities, spirits were continuously writing notes and shelving them on bookshelves by the beds, and at regular intervals, a spirit would run from the shelf with a compiled report to a central spirit sitting on a dais, who would shelve the report among it's stacks of other reports. Occasionally the spirit sitting at the bed would chatter to other spirits, standing by who would perform some action, report their actions, and yet more spirits would report the results.
She floated onwards, to the machine bay. It was Far larger than she had seen before. As far as the eye could seen, hundreds of spirits were performing actions, questioning eachother, or sending messages to and fro, the floor was filled with white lines along which the small messenger spirits rushed, carrying even more piles of messages, reports, large arcane tomes of knowledge from the massive library in the back. There were queues of spirits
carrying request messages standing in line at other spirits that took the request, judged it and sent a retrieval spirit to fetch the book from the shelves, then handed it to the waiting messenger who would return to the spirit that had sent it and deliver it's knowledge.
As she entered the room, a spirit rushed up to her and held up a request.
she took it and read it, 'Welcome to my realm Human Machine-Speaker Natasha Yarin, I request your presence at my side. -Lexus Magnicus'
She mentally willed herself a note and a pen and wrote: 'Da, will join you shortly, great Lexus' and handed it to the spirit that rushed off. She willed another spirit into existance and wrote another note 'Where is Lexus Magnicus? -Natasha Yarin' and handed it to the waiting spirit.
It rushed off to the queues and stood in line, when it arrived and handed it's note to the judge, one of the grim looking guardian spirits strode forward and picked it up, inspecting it. Another messenger appeared and rushed off between the shelves, after it returned and spoke to the Judge, the little spirit was given a small wrist device and returned, handing it to her before
dissapearing.
She examined the device, it was a small map device, she put it on her wrist and requested Lexus Magnicus from it. It blinked and showed a small red dot in the center of the map, and a path between the maze of lines and coridors on it. She walked along the white lines, following her map.
Finally She came upon a huge throne, upon it sat a large fat spirit, sitting upon a throne of books and shelves, around it, incence burned, candles fluttered as hundreds of messenger spirits arrived and left, speaking to lesser spirits chained to the throne. 'Lexus Magnicus' She bowed her head.
'Human Machine Speaker, Natasha Yarin. I am Lexus Magnicus. I am the master of this domain. I was informed of your presence upon my body, and instructed to determine the best strategy to teach you in the ways of my realm, and the knowledge it contains. When I sensed your presence within my own realm, I deducted that the best course of action would be to speak with you directly. I have no data upon humans who can speak directly to us without the use of translators, some records indeed indicate that some humans who are psychicly attuned can do so, from my information you are such a person.'
'Da, I learn to speak with machines when I was teenager, it helped with flyink shuttles and other craft. Though I have no idea why I am here now, I assumed I was dreamink, but this is not case.'
'You are correct.' He waved his ancient hand, several spirits surrounding a glowing crystal got up one of them having a huge pict screen instead of a head that walked up and kneeled before them, another spirit connected a while line into it's head and to the crystal. On it's face appeared the pict of her sleeping in her bed, one of her hands was on the cogitator, it was blinking and covered with frost from psychic activity. 'Your subconcious has reached out and connected you to my realm, while your body rests.'
'I see, this is new for me too, I have never walked in machine realm like this before, I never see your world fully like this. I always just stood at entrance and sendink spirits to do my work.'
He nodded, another spirit next to him was scribbling their words on a scroll.
'It is a surrendipitus event, it indicates you are growing in strength and aptitude regarding your ability. It will also make my task easier, to teach you about our world.'
'Da, much so. I have many bits of knowledge of your world in my head, but it is jumble I am still tryink to sort out.'
The ancient spirit smiled, 'Allow me.' A spirit burst from it and hovered over her, hanging at her head. 'Let me aid you in clearing your head and organise your thoughts, confusion leads to inefficiency, and waste.'
She sat down and reached out, taking the spirit on her lap, it's hands ended in small suction pad-like protusions it put on her temples, as she closed her eyes, it dissapeared. She was again in her own mindscape, the chapel to the adeptus mechanicus, the glasswork was still shattered, and a bright glowing blue light remained beyond, and the piles of papers were jumbled all around her on the floor and in stacks. In one corner she noted something new. A vox device. It was badly beaten, and parts of it were unassembled. It looked as though it would barely work. On it was an emblem of a blue scarab.
The spirit materialed next to her and looked around, then 9 spirits broke off from it and began clearning the ground around them, collecting the pieces of paper, carrying them to the central spirit who would take them and began sorting them, 9 more spirits appeared, taking the sorted papers and putting
them on shelves that materialised in the chapel. The feeling was very odd, dizzying as she felt herself change, she looked at herself, her body was hers, but she was translucent, lines of light tracing from all throughout her body, moving and changing. The chapel slowly began to change as order asserted itself, she felt lightheaded from the sensation, along with a sense of vertigo. She sat down next to the organising spirit, watching as she saw her mind
reorganise itself. The spirit was scribbling things in a large tome in the middle of the room as the spirits continued their work, it was skincrawling as she felt it inscribe things on it, as if someone was scribbling something directly on her brain while other hands were kneading the mass inside her head. The letters in the tome were red, he was not using ink, but every scratch of his quill welled up blood on the paper, turning dark as it dried.
Hours passed, and in her minds mindseye, she felt flashes of knowledge pass through her, it was intense, as every memory that was jumbled all around was taken, sorted, filed and organised. Her mind raced.
Finally, it was done, the massive jumble of notes and papers was organised into neat files and rows of shelves with information. And she knew exactly what was where. It was engraved into her mind. The spirits returned to the central spirit and dissapeared again, then she opened her eyes again. She was again in the central room in the huge library. The spirit that had helped her walked away and dissapeared again. The scribing spirit was scribbling still furiously, piles of scrolls were collected by the attending spirits, who were busy organising and filing them. On the pict screen, she could still see herself, clutching the cogitator, her nose was bleeding, and the blood on her sheets was frozen.
'You make copies of memories.' She said, disapprovingly.
'Only of the blueprints, some of them are new to my database. They will be an invaluable addition to my arsenal of tools to aid my masters.'
She huffed, though it made sense, having her mind copied like that was a little disconcerting, even if she had done the same to gain the many blueprints she now had in her head, and the adeptus mechanicus's
knowledge she had gained when she had hacked his systems.
'So can you show me how to use knowledge? I have appointment in mornink with Ptah, he asked to aid him with repair of his armor.'
'Yes, you will need some other information for that though, the blueprinsts astartes armour is not something I came across in your database. Though even if you had such knowledge, I doubt it would be of use, the armor that the thousand sons wear is very different from 'modern' astartes armor.'
A few spirits rushed off and returned carrying several large volumes.
'These contain knowledge on the operation of all the machines in the machine bay, so you will be able to use them to repair his armor, and these contain the blueprints of thousand son astartes armor, and all usefull references to metallurgy, composites, and circuitry used in them. Some of the repairs you
will be able to administer without direct intervention, however, the psychic circuitry in them is something you will have to do manually, as they reflect as much the wearer as the underlieing principles they are built on, the second you will be able to learn from these,' he indicated a pile of three tomes,
'The first you will have to learn directly from interacting with his armour and his psychic presence.'
'Da, I will study these and learn how to fix armor. After that, I will return for more knowledge, I will have need of. I have idea for something that I wish to construct.'
He nodded in aquiescence, 'I am permitted to share most of the knowledge contained in this database. If certain knowledge is not permitted, you will be informed of this fact.'
She took the pile of books, they felt heavy with the knowledge they contained, bowed her head and left, she went to the library, it was hushed and quiet there. Sitting down at one of the lecterns, she opened the first book and began to read. Hours passed, she was getting a little weary, and had not made much headway in the book, it was complicated, the machine language was still not entirely familiar to her.
'There must be better way to access knowledge..' She concentrated on the book as a whole, picturing it in her minds eye, she held it in her hands and closed her eyes. She appeared again in her own library, holding the book. She examined it, taking in every minute detail, then took up the quill next to the large tome and began to write. After she had finished indexing it, she walked to a shelf and willed the book onto an empty spot that had appeared. It tingled in her head, feeling something enter, the book disappeared from her hand and appeared on the shelf. She opened her eyes again, the book was gone, she took up the second and continued the process. More hours passed as she took each book and stored it in her personal library, her head was starting to hurt, but finally, she had put the last book onto a shelf. Weary, she went back to her cabin and slumped onto her bed. 
Then she opened her eyes, the clock in front of her indicated it was 06:00, the sheet and her pillow were stained with her blood, more dried blood was on her face and nose, and the headache she had felt in her dream was still there. Her head felt heavy, heavy with the knowledge she had gained and the ordeal she had gone through aquiring it. But clear too, the muddle and confusion were gone, her thoughts and memories were well ordered, no longer cluttered by random machine blueprint flashes.
Rising from the bed, she showered and dressed in her combat fatigues, shirt and flak vest, bearing the insignia of the thousand sons. She looked at it and smiled. She was a soldier again. In a different army on a whole different side, but it was a welcome thought. On the inquisitor's ship, she wasn't even a prisoner of war, she was nothing, in retrospect, that was one of the things that had hurt the most, aside from the realisation that the emperor indeed didn't look out for her, or cared about his subjects. No, the emperor was not a god, he was a corpse, somewhere on a distant world called Terra. And his empire was her enemy now, it had declared war on her as a psycher, and she had once again been given the choice to take up arms. She was a soldier again. Fighting on Her side. The side that no one could deny she was a part of. She was a Psycher, and would stand against those that sought to eradicate her. They were hypocrites, prosecuting psychers on one hand, yet enslaving them on the other. In her mind, she saw visions of the astronomicon, and how thousands were chained into it, screaming in pain as their psyches burned in the warp. She remembered the black ship, where she first was taken in as a young aspirant navy pilot. Where they tortured her until her mind was numb, where they had shattered her memories, shattered
who she was, and pounded upon her until only obedience was left. Then they had 'In their wisdom' decided that the power she had was not usefull, and dangerous to the adeptus mechanicus, they had sought to erase it from her, to make her forget she what she could do with her gift, instead, they made her a living shield on the battlefield. A portable shield unit to protect soldiers. A dumb tool, no more than a servitor was a human that had been programmed into obedience.

Fighting in the regiment was one thing, and she knew the life of a soldier was always dangerous, especially among the catachans she had served with. They were sent into missions that would be considered suicide for any other regiment. She had gone on them, gladly, to fight the enemies of man. Then came Varkan, killing her entire inquisitorial Xeno-Strike team. But had captured instead of killing her, because he wanted not just to kill her, but he wanted to destroy her first. The pain, the torture, the beatings, drugs, psychic barrages, any way he could, he had tried to destroy her. He had nearly succeeded when the visions of Ra'kan had come. At first she had thought they were more of his mind tortures. To make her admit she was a follower of chaos. She had denied them, but they continued to plague her mind. In the end, she had realised, the emperor wasn't going save her, her prayers fell on deaf ears. Then the thousand sons had come, and given her freedom. She was under no illusions about their motives, they needed new recruits, Psychers for their own warmachine. She touched the collar around her neck, it was an odd thing, an impulse to place it around her neck. She
had committed herself now fully to their cause. Even without the binding ritual that Ptah had told her was coming, she was now a part of their army. An army where psychers held command, but it was more than an army.
It was a way of life, like the catachan regiment, everyone here was part of the whole. A place where she was welcome, not just for her abilities, but who she was, a Psycher. It set her apart from the rest of humanity as much as the Astartes in some respects, she was more than human. She thought about Ptah's words, that he thought she could be strong enough to stand in the face of the madness that was chaos. He had stood firm against it pressing on his mind for 10 millenia, it still dazzled her that he was that old. And the trust he had placed in her, she would be a lot with him, his aide in the things he would do as an astartes. She rememberd sergeant Parker's words.. 'We don't need dead weight, so keep up with us, and you'll become part of the regiment.'
'Keep up with a ten-thousand year old astartes.' Thought seemed ludicrous, impossible. But she had decided to try it anyway. His strength was immense, is wisdom, his knowledge, is very presence was a giant bulkwark of power. Yet he was gentle too, not in the sense that humans and civilians were, but the gentleness of a drill instructor. He wanted her to join them, he truly wanted her to succeed and become another psychic soldier of the thousand sons. Even if she never would be a 'true' astartes, he wanted her to become as close to that ideal as was possible. As she walked to the training halls, she walked with a determined step. 'She would not let him down.'

It was still early, but there were already at least 30 soldiers there, some were hardened veterans, so used to getting up at this time and doing training to keep in shape that it was routine. Some were rookies, being shouted at by one of the sergeants on the proper way to handle the obstacle course, or busy in hand-to-hand training. She still had well over an hour before she was to meet up with Ptah in the mechanicsbay, and she could use a warmup.
First she went to the excercise equipment, doing a quick 20 minute warmup before heading to the sparring mats.
'Sergeant, I'd like to join trainink session, do you have room for one more?'
'Hmm, new girl eh? Always room for one more. DECKER! FRONT AND CENTER!'
A large heavily muscled man that was punching at a beanbag walked up. He seemed eager to prove himself, and had a brutal look about him.
The sergeant gave her a nasty smile, 'Since you're volunteering, I thought I'd reward you with some real practice, no going easy on her Decker, show her what we're made of.'
The man grinned and stood at the mat, she walked onto it and took a relaxed stance, 4 feet away from him. He lunged at her, trying to grab her in a massive bear hug, but his heavy muscles made him slow. She had learned how to use her smaller size to her advantage and easily dodged his grab, ducking to a side, then spinning around and brought her heel up, kicking him in his solar plexus, dazed for a moment, he looked at her as she finished the spin and punched him in the larynx with her fist. Gagging he went down, it was over in less than 2 seconds.
The sergeant looked at her in a little surprise. 'Where did you learn moves like that, girl?'
'Catachan 12th sergeant, I learn from best. And you said no goink easy,' She grinned.
'Alright, lets see you do that again, Jonas! over here!'
Two men on the sparring mat broke off their fight, walking over, one of them picked up the still dazed and shaking Decker as the other stood to attention in front of the sergeant. 
'This girl seems to think to know what she's doing, show her how WE do it.'
He nodded and went to the mat, barely noting Decker, but watching long enough to see what had been done to him. He stood in front of her, relaxed. He was a far more experienced fighter than the rookie she had downed. Several scars on his torso and arm showed he had seen action. He cracked his knuckles.
'So you like to play rough, girl? Shall I take you to my quarters and show you a rough time after I knock you out?'
'Sorry, already havink boyfriend, and he needs armor fixed, so only time to knock you out before I am need reportink to armory,' she replied as she swung a low swipe at his legs.
He quickly jumped over her swipe and at her, he was fast, she rolled to one side letting him eat mattress as she got up. He was up at the same time and the slowly circled again.
'Hmm, so you do needlework, I like a girl that knows her place.' he made several probing jabs at her with his fists, which she easily dodged.
'Someone having to fix up boys when you're stupid enough to get shot, ' she countered as she grabbed his wrist and twisted his arm, quickly he reversed his movements and they were on the ground, grappling. She brought a knee up into his sternum as he punched her in the face, then tossed him backwards with both her feet and did a kip-up, diving after him before he could regain his balance.
'You boys never know when you're beat.' Ramming her fist in his cheek, he blocked her second punch and countered with a jab to her ribs, as she stepped back, doubling over he smirked, 'That's because we never
lose to a girl.' QUickly she dove further down, doing a handstand and wrapped her legs around his head as one hand pulled his leg from under him. He went down hard on his back and she was on top of him.
'Only because you can't remember gettink knocked out from blow like this.' she punched him again and again in the face, her legs blocking his arms as she held him in the choke hold of her crotch. Finally he slumped back unconcious, his face red from lack of oxygen. The sergeant held out his hand and helped her up, calling for a medic and a stretcher for Jonas.
'That was something else,' he smiled in approval, 'I guess it's true they breed catachans hard, though you don't seem a catachan to me.'
'Was assigned to them as special entourage, they teach me how to be catachan. Was needed for fighting the Kraken.'
He nodded, 'Those Damned bugs are going to kill and eat this universe someday.'
'Not if we kill them first.' She grinned.
'Which platoon have you been assigned to? I haven't seen you around before.'
'I arrived only few days ago, from black ship.'
'You're one of the new psychers that the thousand sons resqued? Why on earth are you here, doing hand-to-hand excercises if you could just mindblast people to bits?'
'Because a good soldier makes sure he has backup when lasgun fails. Besides, I don't know how mindblasting work. And I needed practice. I'm out of shape.'
'Alright, head to the obstacle course, the record is one minute 28.4 seconds with 50 kilo's, see if you can do better.'
She saluted and headed down there. She felt winded from the fight, it had taken a lot of energy, and the guy was good. But she had still well over an hour to kill, so took several runs through it, then spent the remainder giving herself a good workout, then another shower. She had fifteen minutes left after that, so she went to the mess hall for some chowder. It was good to have some real food again, and when she had finished, she felt content as she headed to the armory to begin work on Ptah's armour.


----------



## deathbringer

Rak'an strolled down the ramp chest thrust forward and head held high, basking in the glory of victory, Ptah prowling stoically at his side. Midway down he halted, transfixed by the sight that greeted his eyes and a smile melded over his handsome features.

50 figures stood at the end of the ramp bearing the blue and gold power armour of the thousand sons, the marks of 5th company imprinted upon their shoulder plates and upon the hems of their robes. A closed book surrounded by lightening glinted in gold inlay and he smiled as they removed their helmets in a salute, their left hands clasped over the Book of Magnus imprinted upon their shoulder, fingers bent like claws to join with the lightening.

For after Ahriman's treachery, Magnus had placed the book in the care of 5th company with the expressed instruction that it shouldn't be opened without Magnus's permission. Many astartes had requested to look upon its sacred pages, yet only once in the millennia since the rubric had the book been opened and that had been by Rak'an's own hand. Only 5 eyes had been trusted with the secrets scrawled in Magnus's own hand to create the rubric. His own, Ptah's and Magnus's single eye had gazed upon its pages and now the book lay enchanted and guarded by Rak'an's protection, by the might of 5th and the ferocity of the astartes whose company had been gifted the name the Guardians of knowledge.

Yet with great power came greater danger and it was rumoured that if Rak'an were to fall in battle the book would be transfered to the guardianship of another company and many times that knowledge had almost cost his life. Every day Rak'an was forced to place his trust in his brothers and they had not failed him yet.

Behind the sorcerors stood, rank upon rank of guardsman clad in blue and silver combat armour, the tome upon their shoulders showing their affiliation and dedication to 5th. They had started life as the 40th and 41st Catalonian Dragoons yet they had evolved as they years went by, each captain bringing a new title to their company.

Personnel changed, tactics changed even their weapons yet only 2 things remained constant. Their undying loyalty to 5th and the motto inscribed across their back "Who will guard the guards", for whilst 5th company guarded their Lords highest treasure so these guardsman guarded the astartes.

Currently under the command of Colonel Ryan Slak they assumed the name "The defenders" and though they were technically an independent orginization however it had been Rak'an's influence that had made them a unique fighting force amongst the thousand sons. The army was primarily made up of an elite force of renegade and treacherous guardsman, cultists and those humans that had sworn their souls to Tzeentch trained to the highest level in all forms of combat.

Each squad was headed by a sergeant and a sortiarius. The sortiarius was a low level psyker picked up by a recruiting thousand son and though too week to become a full brother or even a member of a cabal he was not cast aside but nurtured in his talents and certain varieties of defensive sorcery to aid The defenders in their protection of the thousand sons.

For though the rubric's defended there masters in battle their numbers had begun to dwindle as they sacrificed themselves mindlessly for their sorcerers more readily then they had done in life. Rak'an had decided to leave his rubrics with the remnants of his chapter and take a smaller, concious and thus more instinctive strike force made up of sorcerers and Defenders and as he strutted down the ramp he saw wave after wave, a dark blue sea that seemed to shimmer with gold and silver lights.

He moved among them, a glorious hero even in his tattered armour and his fatigue suddenly evaporating in the glory of the moment. He paced through the ranks greeting them, clasping shoulders, being pulled into embraces as behind him the medical staff moved assisting the psykers to their rooms or to the infirmiry.

As he passed through the crowd he caught a glimpse of a man standing to one side, leaning casually against the hanger wall, his eyes carefully following his progress and he laughed as two marines tried to lift him onto their broad shoulders, pulling the two younger sorcerors into a bear hug before sidling through the rain of congratulations towards him, slipping through a gap in the ranks to stand before the one mortal he was sure did not fear him.

Captain Evan Corzan was a small man for a mortal yet he had a mental attribute that made him a giant even in the eyes of the astartes. Contempt, he was on a ship with people he didn't like doing things he didn't want to do for a person he could only tolerate. It pissed him off. Whether he had turned to Tzeentch Rak'an didn't really know or care, all he knew was that he was one of the best fucking captains he or even the imperial navy had ever seen and he was on his team.

His back ground was unclear but all Rak'an could glean was that he was an imperial navy captain who refused to obey orders that would have cost him his life and thus surrendered himself to death by court marshal. How he had gotten away was unclear yet Corzan had ended up on the planet of sorcerors having given passage to a group of Thousand Sons after a raid upon a particularly strong sorcerous cabal. They had met as Rak'an returned from Magnus's briefing ordering his immediate dispatch to recover an artefact of particular value to his Lord and had struck up a grudging respect.

Since then they had worked together as a team and had thus conquered their current ship, The power, through a mixture of Rak'an's sorcerous powers and Corzan's precision timing. He and his skeleton crew dominated the ship and had complete authority in times of need and though many astartes, including possibly Ptah, questioned his trust in the mortal, the captains natural ability shone through and Raka'n hoped that any hostility would evaporate with time.

As he approached Corzan the captain idly flicked away his cigarette, stubbing it out with the toe of his boot, a wry smile appearing upon his face as Rak'an's broke into a broad grin and he held out a hand. The captain considered it before deigning to allow his own to be enveloped by the captains and to be pulled into a careful embrace that still made him wince in pain.

"Your going to break one of my ribs, one of these days"

Rak'an gave a low chuckle as he released the tiny man
"Well met my friend, any damage?"

"Nothing major, a few batteries got scorched but we got them quick and their broadsides failed after a while, your work?"

"Yes, we stopped their ammo supply to try and buy you some time."

"Thats why you took so long, well im greatful, those ships have some despicable weaponry. " 

He took in Rak'an's tattered armour and his mouth twitched as he muttered 
"Any damage?" 

"Only fatigue, and a few scratches that will heal. However their are realisations that are more damaging"
He watched Corzan's eye flitter with concern and he continued
" I am weaker than ever before Corzan, mentally very few can challenge me, yet physically I am not ready for the challenges that await me." 
He smiled at the diminuitive man

"Did you know I only need to draw a drop of blood to rend a mans soul into shards, yet I need to gain that scratch and I have spent too long in the library to duel a hungry wolf."

"Then it's obvious what you must do." Corzan's eyes were cold and focused as he stared up at the astartes before him and Rak'an felt fatigue and pain wash over him under those piercing eyes.Quickly he disrupted his gaze by flicking a sheet of paper in front of the man's eyes.

"Set for these co-ordinates. It was good to see you again my old friend." 

Their was an awkward pause as Corzan seemed to reach out towards Rak'an before he turned away. Suddenly he turned back

"The pilot that brought you in... he is talented, an excellent dog fighter, I would like to..." 

Rak'an's eyes glinted with suprise yet he kept his face impassive as the captain struggled for words
"He has immense control and his aim is good but I'm sure a more experienced pilot could teach him something to his advantage... I used to be quite a pilot in my youth... nothing on him but I used to claim..."

"You want a meeting?"
"Yes" muttered the captain as he flushed slightly under the astartes gaze and turned away, hurrying down the corridor. Rak'an allowed him 20 paces before hs lilting voice followed him down the corridor and he turned, head bowed 

"Evan, he's a she" called Rak'an a wide grin upon his face.

From 20 feet away he heard something about the fucking astartes yet he ignored it and followed the captains retreating back down the corridor towards his own chambers. 

He had reached the T junction and prepared to turn right when he felt Ptah's presence and heard his voice within his mind 

*I will have the chamber ready and the ritual set to begin in two hours hence, my brother, however I highly suggest that you take a rest afterwards. If you do not rest soon brother, I will be forced to speak with Vister'an and see that you are placed under his tender care until you do.*

He splutterd slightly as he watched his brother retreat towards the ritual room , his posture stiff despite the small spasms of laughter that convulsed across his back.

Rak'an rolled his eyes as he moved slowly and stiffly down the corridor trying to ignore the agony that convulsed his muscles. He had gone half a yard when he felt something placed beneath his arm supporting him and he gripped it tight. His fingers were embraced as the curved into a grove he had made himself yet the warmth of this reunion built and his body spasmed as his mind was dragged backwards into the subconcious depths of his memories

_The fires burned throughout the library, no not just a library, his library books and parchments spiralling in flames, their secrets expiring into oblivion as runic spirals of smoke and he screamed. Screamed in anger as texts he had enscribed not only on parchment but upon his mind were lost, crumbled to soot in the angry fires of absolution.

Secrets were lost and he tried in vain to hold the infinite knowledge stored within these catachombs within his brain yet they fled, dancing away upon the flames.

The wolf lord pointed and howled, exposing his neck for a second as his feral face cracked,contorting into a contemptuos learing roar. His men broke away from their heinous destruction, the eye slits of their snouted helmets lighting as they raised their fangs aloft and bayed to the skys of Prospero as they crackled and exploded with sorcerous energy causing lightening to crash down amongst the streets.

They came forth, bounding forwards sleek and swift as wolves, powerful and deadly as bulls and Rak'an allowed his fingers to once again find the groove that embraced him. The staff was cool white ivory, long and thin inlayed in golden runes that glinted in the deadly fires and embellished its haunting beauty. Its hilt seemed to go on for ever and Rak'an's eyes floated over the runes to the inlay of the eye close to the deadly blade that could shred souls.

In the centre of the blade lay a single pure crystal and Rak'an pulled upon the warp forcing the energy to run like electricity through the veins of his arm and into the stone. It dragged upon the energy, draining it like it would die of thirst and he forced it to take more, more than he could ever handle alone, twice as much, three times and the stone began to shine, burning a beautiful turquoise, blinding even amongst the fires.

It was his own, his beautiful assassin, forged in the fires of Prospero enchanted by himself, Ptah, Magnus and Ahriman. 4 of the greatest sorcerors of the age had gathered in the forges of Adept Roe and as he had worked the metal they had cast spells of unimaginable power upon the staff, cast enchantments and guided his hand in drawing the runes of protection.

It was his, a part of him and from the moment he christened it by bathing it in the pure stream of prospero it had fitted him and him alone. For now it burned and as the turquoise deepened the blade was wreathed in flames of gold and blue,whilst the stone began to crackle with electricity that rippled like lightening down to the eye.

The wolves barreled on running through the flames of their destruction and now Rak'an stepped towards them the staff extended like a lance and he was serene, at one with the lyrical music of the warp that ran, coarsing through his blood stream exciting every nerve. At 20 yards 3 combat blades slid from sheaths whilst the wolf lords power sword slid smoothly as he casually knocked a desk aside toppling parchments into the infeno. As the wolves closed in jaws ready, slavering for the kill the viper spat. A wolf dissapeared into the flames and Rak'an twisted the warp easily and the dancing orange flames began to crackle with electricity. The astartes next to him hollored a warning yet as the wolf stretched a hand from the flames clawing away from the searing heat that suddenly seared through his power armour, the electric blue flames melded and with a crackle a searing bolt of electricity flashed blasting a searing hole through the wolfs chest plate incinerating his hearts. 

The wolf lord roared but did not falter barreling on yet Rak'an was in full stride now, adrenaline and warp burning together as flashes of inspiration guided his hands. His bolt pistol slid easily from its holster and he allowed the warp to seep into the bolt itself and he raised both arm and staff at the wolves either side of the wolf lord. Two searing bolts exploded into realisation colliding with two wolves, hitting one full in the chest and though the other was quicker hence was his doom for as he ducked the bolt caught him in the cranium. Chest and head wavered under the impact as the crackling inferno seared, melting through their armour with ridiculous ease.

The marines seemed to linger teetering upon the brink of mortality before head and ribcage exploded in a shower of bloodstained bone and seared flesh. Rak'an turned to the wolf Lord and his eyes narrowed as he whirled his staff in time as the huge marine leapt towards him sword swinging and an oath clear upon his lips. The ivory hilt twisted and clashed upon the power sword in a flurry of golden sparks and now a second power sword flashed in the wolf lords other hand and they dueled as blade and butt of staff met the wolf lords feverished flurry of attacks.

He ducked a double cut and reached for the warp yet he was disrupted as he was forced to roll aside to stop the feverish double stroke down , coming up easily behind the wolf lord and pressing forward smashing the butt of his staff into the turning shoulder of the wolf lord. He twisted the warp once again forcing the staff to burn with energy and their was a crack as staff and armour collided and the wolf was thrown backwards and now Rak'an was on top of him and his staff whirled and he thrust it point down into the wolf lords chest.

Yet as he reached for the warp prepared to shred the wolf lords soul he was struck hard across the face pawed casually away by the gigantic behemoth. He flew backwards crashing against the wall of the library and he struggled see through the blurring colours that flashed across his eyes.

He saw a shape moving and as his vision cleared he found a desk flying through the air towards him. It hurtled towards him and he sidestepped in a desperate attempt yet agony shot through as sudden cracks burst open in his power armour and he was crushed against the wall, unable to move blinded by unnerving blasts of agony.

He felt the wolf lord approach him and felt a deadly point of steel tremble as it was forced to touch his skin and the black clouds were removed from his eyes as the desk was kicked away and his face forced up till he could see the wolf lord's hairy bearded face inches from his own.

"You will die witch, as will all of your kind"

"Treacherous whoreson"

A huge fist appeared from nowhere and he felt his head sink 3 inches into the stone and the blade dug deep into his skin piercing it and causing a trickle of blood to spurt onto the dieing light of the crystal.

The staff began to tremble vibrating in the wolf Lords hands and the anger in those feral eyes turned to shocked terror for a moment as the golden runes began to burn searing with warpfire and the wolf lords hand began to sear in agony.

He responded instinctively pressing the staff deeper until it began to whine under the strain and Rak'an's own howl of agony was met by the wolf lords paniced roar of pain as his hand ignited and began to burn with noxious fumes. 

The pain was unbearable, searing through his stomach yet the staff began to resist the agony being inflicted upon its master, refusing to move deeper and still the flames seared up the wolf Lords arm and he snarled as his skin crumbled to ashes and he renewed his assault. The forces balanced as the staff resisted and the animal pressed harder. The pain built in a crescendo in Rak'an's stomach and he reached out to clasp the staff in both hands.

The eye of Magnus was blood stained and though it burned his fingers he clasped it and he felt something, some human consciousness reach into his soul, as it basked in his masters touch and staff and soul embraced his pain. He felt the consciousness scream at his agony as the wolf Lord placed his full weight behind the staff. Their was a blinding flash of light and he felt the staff howling with insane desperation throwing him flat against the wall arms spread as the agony receeded from his side and he heard the wolf lord's breathless snarl become a choked howl of agonised pain.

He opened his eyes yet he could not move his legs as he stared around for the wolf lord his eyes flitting across the room. He looked above and vomited spewing all over his armour as his limbs trembled in horror. The wolf lord hung suspended by the beautfiful assassin that had impaled itself in his blackened and charred throat. He reached up and grasped the hilt of his staff and he gave a cry as he felt a warm tingling in his fingers then their was a sudden crack and he felt the staff break splitting at the join of his fingers and he felt a sudden explosion of psychic numbness that split his soul from his conciousness. The ashen mouth of the wolf lord loomed towards him swallowing him in its infinite depths _

He awoke upon a hard bed with 2 men looming over him in the darkness, their faces blurry as he slowly opened his eyes and allowed himself to refocus adjusting to his gloomy surroundings.

The metallic faceplate of Adept Roe glinted in the darkness whilst the concerned face of Ryan Slak came into view. The colonel gave a little sigh of relief whilst the adept bleeped non committally as Rak'an rose into a sitting position and pulled a set of robes over his head grabbing eagerly at a chicken leg and tearing a chunk of meat away as he ate feverishly 

"Slak. Unless their is something important could you afford myself and Roe some privacy and summon Kel'arah to the training cages in a few hours, I need his help"

"My lord you dont intend.." 

"Its non negotiable, Ryan"
The colonel looked at him and allowed the unspoken questions to die upon the air as he turned leaving him Rak'an staring at the burnished face of Adept Roe. The adept's face was motionless yet pistons hissed in his arm as he held out the beautiful assassin glinting gold through the darkness. The staff was reforged, the crack seemlessly resealed and Rak'an took it in his hands as tears sprung to his eyes as Adept Roe's metallic voice pierced the silence. 

"I reforged it, as you requested, my lord, the new runes have been added." 

Rak'an twisted the staff and read along the line of the break the runes he had deigned to add.
"Reforged in revenge"
His tears were warm upon his face and his shoulders shook a he ran his finger over the eye of Magnus lost in memories. A basin of water floated upon his peripheral vision and Roe muttered 
"Do you wish to rechristen her?"
Rak'an looked up from the staff allowing the tears to cascade down his cheeks
"She is my beautiful assassin, in revenge she has not changed, she is more beautiful than ever"

At the words beautiful assassin the staff flashed and the runes burned and the adept nodded 
"May it bring you success upon your missions Rak'an. It warms my heart to see her in your hand once more."

Rak'an clasped the Adepts hand before sliding of the bed and onto his feet, allowing his pale white robes to slip to the floor and he gripped the adept's shoulder. 3 pistons decompressed, and recompressed as the Adept returned the gesture and their was a bark of contented static.
"I feared you would not return this time. It is good to see you back my Lord." 

Their was a soft bleep and the sound of escaping air as the adept manouvered his golden form through the door where he was swallowed by the gloom of the corridor. Rak'an waited for a second allowing himself to feel sleep drift away leaving his body refreshed and he allowed his mind to reach into the warp, it slipped easily the raging torrent of energy made a cool stream by the strength of his mind. He grinned wiping away the tears before following the adept into the corridor, the beautiful assassin clasped in his hand.

He walked quickly allowing his bare feet to choose their own path as he eagerly awaited the chance to talk to his primarch once more, and his breathing became heavier as the doors appeared, a mass of indistinct faces at the end of the corridor.

He stopped before them and stared into their image strewn depths as daemonic laughter rang in his ears and he stared allowing his eyes to flit between pictures for a moment. A woman slapped a man, a young boy wept and a power armoured astartes grappled to keep a bolt pistol away from his face, picture after picture fluttered across the door yet they remained a mystery to him.

The daemon inside considered him, flitting with surprise to the staff in his hand as he stepped forward pressing against the mist before it evaporated away to allow him clear passage through the portal leaving him standing in the ritual room. He moved quickly with a purpose born by desire and his mind was focused as he placed his feet at the edge of the spiral, silently applauding Ptah's choice of brothers.

*As you ordered, my Captain, the ritual has been prepared and awaits your will to begin.*
Rak'an nodded allowing gratitude to sink through his focus as he reached out to each of his brothers channeling his mind easily through the staff. He could feel their conciousness's within the warp and he reached out a tendril of warp energy probing towards them and felt them latch onto his mind. Instinctively he shielded his mind allowng all but Ptah superficial access to his mind yet he allowed the well of gratitude to seep into the link he now shared with each of his brothers.

They felt his focused eagerness and it rippled through their veins as he closed his eyes and emersed himself, merging himself totally with the warp. He became at one with the beautiful assassin and their reunion in the warp was glorious as they tangled together in a lovers embrace, the beauty of their reunion was overpowering yet he steeled his mind holding his purpose close. 

Joy seeped through the focus as he meandered along the gold inlay feeling in amidst the torrents of energy for the first stone. His feet moved gracefully along the golden lines, unwittingly reacting to the path of his mind, his lips moving in a chant as he voiced the ritual allowed calling out a haunting cry that melded with the voices of his brothers into a ghostly melody.

The chant reached a crescendo as he searched within the torrential waters of the warp for the first stone and suddenly, it appeared upon his conciousness and he touched it, brushing it with the point of his staff and felt it glow as he pressed a tendril of energy into it, and felt his brothers press more and more till it glowed bright, a ruby red light in the darkness.

On the other side Rak'an saw Ptah moving on from another ruby red light and he too walked on bathed in ecstatic anticipation as he was made whole again and the sound of his primarchs voice drifted ever nearer. 98 minutes of ecstacy followed and a total of 196 glowing stones joined the first two and Rak'an stood before a bowl that swirled with a misty haze. 

He approached it and bent over it and it shone with a ghostly light illuminating their reflections as something shifted shrouded by the mist 

"My Lord, Rak'an of 5th company and Ptah of 5th company. We desire your council."

The mist cleared and a great cyclopean eye emerged from the darkness and Rak'an felt a tremor of excitement as the primarch's whole face began to come into focus and his voice rolled like a tremulous wave through his mind making his knees buckle in awe

"Coincidentally my friends I too require your council."

A giant hand pushed a lock of flowing red hair aside to expose his primarch's broad smile and Rak'an felt a wave of devotion flood his body as his primarch spoke again

"From your smile I'm guessing our troublesome inquisitor received my message"

"Yes my Lord, yet in crushing him we have discovered some other more pressing matters."

The single eye widened in triumph before narrowing in concentration as it fixed upon Rak'an and he waved his fingers motioning for Rak'an to continue.

"One of my new psykers managed to break into the inquisitors archives and discovered three things.

Primarily, the location of the daemon Rinfurnak..."

Magnus raised a hand and his massive form receeded as he moved too the book shelves upon the wall behind him and began to riffle through a book. He returned a broad smile upon his face

"Rinfurnak... the flame of absolution....Our Lord will be pleased. Continue..."

"Secondly I have discovered information as to the location of Ahriman."
Magnus looked pensive for a moment yet though he signalled for Rak'an to continue his eye was narrowed

"Thirdly, I have discovered an Ordo Hereticus plan to eliminate us. The bastards are training 12 psykers in offensive and defensive use of the warp. They will infiltrate into our recruitment system. Once inside they will combine to bring us down from within."

Magnus had straightened up and his hands balled into fists

"I have set our co-ordinates to deal with this menace. Do you approve my lord?"

The link of their bond turned icy cool for a second and the primarch's mouth became a thin hard line that made Rak'an take an involuntary step backwards.

"Rak'an what were my orders when you left."

"To destroy Vark'an, take the psykers he was holding and set them loose upon..."

"And when did it become custom for my orders to be disobeyed"

"My Lord. Please listen to my reasoning. If it is not sound I will incur your displeasure"

The primarch's mouth curved slightly and he nodded his assent and Rak'an plowed quickly on

"My Lord these psykers could be deployed any time and cause catastrophic damage to our legion and thus must be dealt with promptly. Secondly, the psykers we picked up have enormous potential yet they are still unexperienced and their knowledge is limited. To unleash them on the wolves of Fenris now would be suicidal and a failed attempt would make a second attempt nearly impossible. Thus in one stroke I can test my psykers and destroy a threat to the thousand sons."

Magnus looked deep into his captains eyes and saw the earnest truth in Rak'an and his frown wavered before breaking into a smile

"Well reasoned my friend. Test them, recover the artefact and destroy the psykers. I should not question your judgement, brother."

He paused and the frown re emerged
"Now I require both of your advice. The eye is stiring, Abaddon prepares to launch a new crusade and Mortarion has signed with him, agreeing to aid his indeavours in person. Abaddon came crawling to me as well yet even Angron would not stoop so low as to accept such an offer."

"Will it succeed my Lord?"

"No, Abaddon may be Horus's clone but he will fail because he is not Horus."

"What of the other primarchs my lord"

"Angron has refused to join him yet his fortress stirs like an ant hill as does Medrengard which arouses my suspicions. Fulgrim and Kurze are silent..."

"You don't believe he is dead my lord"

"Kurze.. I'll believe that slimy bastard is dead when I see his body and rip it limb from limb and still I'll be unsure. Lorgar as usual has told Abbadon where to go yet their is something in his eyes that tells me he is plotting something, but I dont know what."

"My concern however is that if abbadon and Mortarion convince other primarch's Fulgrim and Peturbo in particular to join their cause we will have a serious problem. 4 great legions joined together would make the thousand sons an insignificant warband in comparison and though Abbadon desperately desires my sorcerors renegades flock to his banner every day. Brothers I need your council for I fear the thousand sons and thus our master loose standing within the warp every day."

(Ptah I want you to continue this conversation. feel free to post for Rak'an and Magnus but our Lord needs your council you can put it however you wish, flash back dream or present moment)

Half an hour later, he was strolling the corridor heading towards the training cages where he found Kel'arah hard at work his blade flashing as he quickly parried the flailing attacks of the servitor, his chest rising and falling with the exertion. As Rak'an watched he flipped the staff and rammed it hard at the machine pausing it as he slipped away.

"Sir, what do you need?"

"I need to get back in shape."

The marines face broke into a wide smile

"We are only going to do this on one condition. If you want to be trained like me, I'm going to treat you like shit. If you want results, thats how its going to be"

Without hesitation Rak'an nodded and Kel'arah siddled away and began loading a bar with weights and Rak'an gulped as the load grew larger and larger. Kel'arah placed the last weight and turned as Rak'an slid under the bar

"This is what a normal space marine scout would lift"

"How many reps?"

"Till i tell you to fucking stop"

Rak'an swallowed and began to bench press as Kel'arah returned to the practice cage. Within 5 minutes the captain of the astartes was growling curses, within 20 he was screaming in agony and still Kel'arah attacked the training cage deaf to the world. His captain needed to get in shape, it was his duty and he would not fail
______________________________________________________________
sorry about the wait guys but here it is
Ok that was really background so here is what i need from you guys

Luciferus: You have just gained ur new spear be a shame not to test it. Go down to the training cages where u will find Kel'arah duelling the practice cage. Challenge him to spar... he will deny you however you will find yourself sparing with the captain. Now you are duelling an astartes but he is a bit off so i think he might take a few scratches in the shoulder but as the duel goes on he gets stronger and stronger to the point where he is knocking u all over the shop. Ask Rak'an any questions you like and feel free to do a detailed duel that ends with you both moving to the ritual room to swear ur souls to Tzeentch

Elisa: The apothecary will patch you up and agree to some minor genetic stimulants. They will have no effect immediately but you have them. Move to meet Rak'an and on the way you see Lilia (blazinvire) working with one of the sorcerors. Her power impresses you, introduce urslef to her as she leaves the sorceror and find out how she came to be upon the ship, was she in another cell captured by Vark'an?

Lilia: Feel free to reflect upon your days on the ship which you have spent studying and resting. Currently, your working with your power with one of the sorcerors and he is young yet he is working you hard, trying to break into your mind whilst you weave ur nets. It is difficult yet he finally releases you telling you that you are summoned to meet Rak'an. As you leave you meet Elisa answer her questions

Tanner: You have an hour till you meet Rak'an and you got to practice your shots. Go to the practice cages where you will find Rak'an and Luciferus sparring. Kel'arah will lead you to a firing range offering you shots and pointers. Off your own back what exactly you want him to say. In the end leave with Rak'an for the ritual room. Once again ask him anything you wish.

Natasha: You are working on your armour when you are requested to meet the captain of the ship. You should go, he is an experienced pilot and from what happened in the hanger a close friend of Rak'an's. Go to him, he is gruff yet he respects ur flying ability and offers you a spin in one of the ships thunderhawks at some point. However he also has some useful tips on dog fighting. Though you are a skilled pilot he is a veteran. Use your imagination then go meet Rak'an

Irafer: You arrive early at the room and are the first their except Revious( Lupercal 101) and you find him reading eagerly at a book about the summoning of daemons. You see a book next to him and reach out to grab it but he grabs your wrist with extremely quick reflexes. He looks up at you and assumes that you where one of the psykers. Introduce yourself and converse a little

Revious: Feel free to reflect upon your days on the ship which you have spent studying and resting. Currently you are reading engrossed attempting to learn some of the lores of summoning when a hand emerges and you seize its wrist. Looking up you find a man you have never seen before. He is not crew but curiosity overcomes you and you strike up a conversation

Yuri: Get the food and go on your own sweet path though Ptah may well stop you before then. Thats really on euph. Your remember something about a meeting with Rak'an, choose if you wish to go or not. really whatever you do is up to you, wait for euph and react to her.

Ptah: React to the magnus post above. In the present yuri is blanking you, Ptah doesnt take that shit. react in charactor but hurry, you have to complete the ritual and you definitely want yuri to turn before then. Use all your guile though i think you might be a bit angry at the disrespect.

Wilhelm: the book is open and the first page incinerates itself in a haze of flame crumbling to ashes before your eyes. You stare in wonder as the ashes arrange themselves into words

_To unlock my pages you must sate my thirst
Worse is better and better is worst
For my secret rises on spirals of flame
For I am a phoenix, the daemon Endrame 
_​
Its evident to you that the book holds a daemon within its pages. You know little of daemons and resolve to return to the library to learn more for though you desire its knowledge you do not desire possession. However it is time for you to meet Rak'an do you dare tell him about the book or try to work more out urself


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm stared amazed at the book in front of him, his jaw open unable to reply at all. Slowly his mind's wheels started turning and soon they were going double time, processing the information he now had at his fingertips. He desired the knowledge in this book but did not want possession that was for sure, yet at this point he was at a loss as to how to get rid of it. 

He got up and set the book down, getting his armor on and strapping his sword to his belt as he thought on what to do. Maybe if he had help he could bind the daemon to his sword? It would certainly make it more powerful and it would allow him to gain the knowledge in the book without harm at all. Yet who could he get help from? Certainly not Ptah or the Librarian he had just met, Ptah was too distant and the Librarian seemed as though his mind was in other places.

As he exited his room and made his way to where he was supposed to meet Rak'an a thought popped into his head, maybe he could tell the captain about it. To be a captain of the Thousand Sons obviously meant he knew quite a lot and was very powerful, and it would do well to show his saviours that he trusted them enough for help.

He turned a corner to see Rak'an himself most likely making his way to where they were all going to meet. He quickly caught up with the great sorceror and bowed his head before speaking, *"Lord there is a matter that I would like your counsel on....."* he paused a bit before continuing, *"I have recently come to possess a...a book. When I opened it the first page...burned away and the ashes reformed to say, 'To unlock my pages you must sate my thirst, worse is better and better is worst, for my secret rises on spirals of flame, for i am a phoenix the daemon Endrame...."* he gulped before continuing again, *"I wish to know what knowledge this book contains but I am at a loss as to what to do about this daemon, I figured that you would be able to aide me in this matter lord."* Wilhelm waited patiently for Rak'an's answer.


----------



## blazinvire

There was a small, foreign creature running energetically along the metallic floors of this strange ship, within one of many rooms this creature roamed, imprisoned here by the will of a man, or perhaps a super man.
A figure sat looming over an average looking woman, watching her every move, staring at her unblinkingly as his mind worked furiously away at some kind of problem, whilst every so often shunting the little creature that was running around back inside when it tried to run out the door.

The woman seemed to sway with a phantom wind, her arms gliding about in the air in an endless, graceful gesture, the warp seemed to twist and swirl at her bidding, not as refined as the giant figure sitting beside her but she was making remarkable progress.

The surroundings seemed to shimmer as warp energy permeated the air, gathering together, spinning and weaving themselves into fine blue transparent threads, and these threads moved about with amazing autonomy, guided by the strange gestures of the woman.
They seemed to wrap themselves around and through things, ensnaring some of her books in a sparse net, dragging them about like they were alive, much like the strange creature running around.

On a closer examination, the creature was merely a construction of fabric, a teddy bear more or less in the shape of some strange and imaginative creature that the woman had built, and occasionally one could see a blue glint of light from the many threads of warp energy that had coiled around most of its body.
These threads moved in sync with one another, tightening, shifting, contorting the creature's body in order to have it move about on its own accord, simulating movement and life that it didn't have.

“Animate a second creature,” came a stern but smooth, male voice from the figure looming over the woman, still watching her yet somehow also watching what she was doing.
The woman seemed completely oblivious though she had heard him, threads started slowly twisting around another of the many little creatures that were clustered on a bench nearby, her net on the book dissipated as her concentration wavered under the strain.
This super man seemed to keep asking more and more of her, regardless of whether or not she could do it, and sometimes it seemed purely because she couldn't. It didn't make a lot of sense to her but apparently it had some meaning to this man.
Almost unknowingly to this woman, Lilia, her teacher, a young sorceror by the name of Talarius, was pressing harder into her mind, trying to reach claws through a solid wall. He was having a great deal more difficulty than one would expect with a floaty, absent-minded woman like Lilia, and she didn't even seem to be actively fighting him.
She had built a mental block beyond the scope of what Talarius was expecting, far beyond.
It was easy to see why Talarius was having so much difficulty accessing Lilia's mind when the woman herself had little access to her own mind, she'd shut most of herself out with a surge of willpower that would take awhile for Talarius to crack.

Soon there were two creatures running about on the floor with reasonable liveliness, somewhat diminished from the effort required but not all that noticeable. Except Talarius snapped some of her threads, surprising her a little, she instantly went about reweaving the threads when he snapped them again with a flash of psychic power.
It saddened her a little to see her creatures die again, Talarius kept killing them, so Lilia wove thicker threads, wove threads into one another to produce something harder to break so Talarius wouldn't be able to kill them again.
Yet he did, again, forcing her to try harder to keep the creature alive, frantically throwing webs and webs of threads over the creature as they continued to be cut mysteriously by Talarius.

She wasn't angry strangely enough, it was like it was impossible for her to become angry for some strange reason, no matter what Talarius did, Lilia never really responded typically which did much to hinder Talarius's efforts.
He'd been doing this for awhile, frequently visiting her room to interrupt her weaving or reading to force her to practice harder, and although she did try, she never seemed to try as had as she could unless it involved these little creatures. She wanted to keep those creatures alive, it was almost an obsession and Talarius played on that obsession, not only was it the only real thing that had worked, it was the best thing to have worked so far to get her to try harder and harder.
It was cruel but Lilia only got upset on the days Talarius pushed too hard, which he had hoped to use but she literally a useless mess when upset, it was quite the delicate situation.

Since arriving on this strange ship and having her special gifts appraised, she was mostly in charge of weaving robes and anything fabric based, as she performed better than four servitors for speed and precision.
The fabric and thread just seemed to dance in her hands, gliding along with her ever-familiar gesturing, hands weaving through the air delicately and the robes just seemed to come together in a few minutes.
It was quite the double service really, she got to practice and these super men got their robes built and maintained, and the added bonus for her was that she actually enjoyed it.

Lilia sat in trepidation as she waited for Talarius to cut her threads once more, the creatures in question sitting there shaking a little as they watched the space marine with lifeless material eyes.
But it didn't come, and Lilia breathed a breath of relief, happy that her creatures weren't killed again.

“Lord Rak'an has summoned you to the ritual room, I suggest you not keep him waiting,” Talarius said, sitting back and blinking for the first time in at least half an hour.
“Yessir,” Lilia said a little happily, still in a good mood from Talarius leaving her creature alone for once, a strange kind of happiness because she wasn't tortured as much as normal, no longer concerned with the fact that she was tortured, but more the magnitude of it. A level of acceptance perhaps, Talarius was slowly getting somewhere.
She spied a small rip in Talarius's robes as she got up, giving a short flick of her finger in the same direction as the rip, and it perfectly rewove itself without a trace. Talarius glanced down at where the rip used to be and looked up at Lilia with careful thought.
“I'll see you again soon?” Lilia asked, to which Talarius just nodded and Lilia smiled a little before moving out of the room with her two creatures of fabric following along behind her playfully, an embodiment of her happiness as they jumped around happily.


----------



## Necrosis

Elisa began to wake up. Her head felt like it was spinning and she was seeing two of everything. She also had one insane headache. She put her hand on head and began to focus. Her headache began to slowly dissappear and her vision returned back to normal. Once that was done she began to wonder where she was. Then it all came back to her. She had gone through a lot and hadn't had much sleep. She began to get up and look for the apothecary. She saw him working on something, she simply said a quiet thanks and moved on. She couldn't feel any of the genetic modifications. Did he even give her any or did he just lie to her? Well at least he healed her wound. She then made her way out of the room.

She began to go down the corridors making her way to Mechanicum Adept Roe, who she had left her armour with so that he could repair it. She entered the room and saw him working on something. She wasn't really an expert in technology thus she had no real idea what he was doing. "I assume you have come back from your armour... mortal. You will to the left of you in a blue case on the 2nd level." said Mechanicum Adept Roe. "Always straight to the point, I like that in a person." said Elisa as she got her armour and put it on. It still had all the imperial symbols on it. She wondered why Mechanicum Adept Roe hadn't taken them off. Then again having imperial symbols would be usefully for infiltration. She then walk out of the armory and back into the corridors wondering what to do next. She began to remeber the battle on the black ship. She then remeber how her mind had been invaded, despite her inquisitorial training. Their was much she could learn her. Thus she began to make her way to Rak'an. Hopefully he would be able to help her strenght her mind.

As she made her way down the corridors she spotted a female person she had not seen before. This was strange as all space marines were all males. Then again they did have cultists and other traitors such as traitor guard. Yet her psychic presence seemed powerfully thus she decided to make her way towards this person. "Greetings, I'm am former Inquisitor Elisa of the Ordo Mallues. I sense great power in you. Tell me how did you get on board this ship. Are you a traitor who joined the forces of chaos or where you on Varken ship?" ask Elisa with curiosity of this new person. Their was indeed much to be learned her an Elisa was very eager to find out all their secrets and skills. As that was a trait of her's that allowed her to join the ranks of the inquisition.


----------



## blazinvire

Lilia was airily wandering along, vaguely remembering where the ritual room was when she was come across by someone, a non-super man? A woman in fact, that was new.
Lilia blinked as she examined the woman up and down, nothing really discernable from her slightly vacant yet content expression, she did seem a little intrigued though from how she was quick to examine.

The strange little creatures playing around at her feet suddenly skittered behind Lilia's feet, hiding from the strange woman as if a little nervous, poking their heads out slightly to look up at her in curiousity.

The word Inquisitor rang a few distant bells inside the depths of Lilia's mind, it sounded like it matched that man from way back prior to her home being incinerated by the heavens, he had been very angry, sprouting his name off like it would do something.
This woman didn't look anything like that man back then so Lilia was only a little confused, it wasn't really like she cared, but the woman had introduced herself as Elisa so she had to follow courteousy protocols.

"Oh hi there!" Lilia said, a faint cheeriness in her voice and eyes, "My name's Lilia, I arrived here when some strange super men in funny armour came along and carried me off. I'm not sure about traitor, I don't remember betraying anyone..."
She looked honestly thoughtful for a moment there, like she didn't quite grasp the magnitude of how Imperial forces would see her joining the ranks of Chaos, like the Emperor wasn't a very big thing in her life.
"I was at home weaving with my friends when they came, they didn't say much, telling me I had a gift and they were taking me away. All of the villagers died again though, it was sad," Lilia said, frowning in unhappiness at the memory before it floated away like a passing breeze, returning to happiness once more with disorientating speed.
"I've been living on this ship since then, mending everyone's clothing," Lilia finished, before looking at Elisa curiously, "I haven't seen you around, did Rak'an bring you here?"

The name of their lord rung a bell, or it might have been Talarius in the next room giving her a hint, but she remembered she was supposed to be going somewhere.
"Rak'an... oh right! I was supposed to be going to him!" Lilia said in sudden realisation, looking a little anxious all of a sudden.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

*Piloting lessons*

She was in the gym, lifting weights when an officer entered the room, several guardsmen saluted, looking a little surprised on his entrance and walked over to where she was excercising.
'So you're the hotshot that downed three aquila's on the way over here? Nice flyink for a rookie, I'm captain Evan Corsan, Ra'kan told me you flew that crate here.'
'Dahh, Dey were goink to shoot me, so.. I shootink them first.' She replied, heaving still the heavy weights on the bar on top of her.
'I also noticed you didn't fall for that one playing possum to get into your six, how did you figure he was faking it?'
'Is.. First.. trick... in imperial.. book. I had.. chance.. so I makink.. sure.. he's dead.'
'Your flying probably caused a few stomachs to heave, though you were all rather banged up from your escape so I couldn't tell. How on earth did you even fly that crate without working the V-Tol Pedals? The medics found you passed out with a broken leg that was bleeding internally in the cockpit. No way you could work those without your leg.'
'My psychic.. power.. I was crate.. when flyink.. after landing.. I return.. to self.. and passed out.'
He nodded slowly, 'Ah.. that was a lucky excape then for Ra'kan, most pilots would have had a lot of trouble flying like that. You're good, though it was obvious that you don't have much experience in space dog-fighting, you were flying like you were in a gravity oriented dog-fight.'
'Njet,.. I never.. flew Aquilla.. I was.. assigned.. to psychic trainink.. before naval trainink.. was completed. After that.. I fly valkyries.. for catachans.. usually.. flyink treetops.. and avoidink.. Sams.'
'Well, if I read Ra'kan right, you might get a lot more chances to show off your flying in space, probably in something bigger than a valkyrie-breadbox. How would you like a taste of a thunderhawk gunship?'
She put the weights bar on the holders and sat up, looking him over a little incredulously, 'Flyink thunderhawk? Those things are huge.'
'Yeah, and they bristle with guns, if you can control those guns like you did on that valkyrie, it would make it a friggin mobile weaponplatform that could stand on it's own and support just about anything with a minimum crew. Besides, you'd get some experience flying in zero-grav. You can use some pointers in that.'
'Hmm let me finishink up excercise and take shower, then I'll join you in say 30 minutes?'
'Sure thing, don't want you stinking up my baby with your sweat odor, see you in main hangar 1 in 30 mins.' he replied and left.
Putting away the weights, she nodded to Drill sergeant Ostrom, 'I'll restart trainink excercise later, I have bigbird to fly.' She grinned and went to the shower. 25 minutes later, she was walking on the deck of main hangar 1, wearing her old navy flightsuit, a little absent looking as she approached the massive gunship in front of her, on the side, it identified itself as the
'The Burning Eye', it was 1 of two massive craft standing at the ready in the hangar. Her glace wasn't at the ships, but she seemed to be concentrating on something else as she walked, holding a data slate in her hands, several 
lights on her suit flashing in response to unseen commands. She was transferring the data on the Gunships to her flightsuit cogitator. She enjoyed talking to the cogitator built into her suit, it was incorportated using Tau 
technology, and where nearly all imperial cogitators and machine spirits she had talked to all were old and dour, officious and nauseating to deal with, the cogitator in her suit was young, spry, quick of wit, and almost seemed continuously joyous. It delighted at the new information on the gunships like a young puppy getting a treat.
'Ah, there you are, I see you're ready for a little spin, first we'll do a few dry runs on how this baby works, then if that goes well, we'll fly out and I'll let you do some maneuvers.'
Natasha nodded, 'Da, took trip to mechanics bay and picked up schematics and instruction manual of gunship controls. I tink I can fly this crate, though maybe not through direct control, it is very Big.'
'You can master a 500 page instruction manual in under 5 minutes then? We'll see.' He grinned, 'Well if you're so good, then we'll take a tour of the ship and you can tell me what's what and what it does.'
'Very Well, those are main thrusters, and those are maneuver thrusters, auxilary thrusters, energy shield modulators, Lascannon sponsons, those empty sponsons Should be carryink Hellstrike Missiles. That is bombing
hatch, and up top on front is I think destructo beam with battle cannon underneath. Side hatch over there probably has heavy bolter hidink behind it.' She pointed at the various parts of the ship as they approached the ramp.
'Ok, so you know what a weapon looks like, so howmuch thrust do those engines deliver?'
'About 8 tons maneuvering thrust at full throttle, 12 if you overcharge them, and 30 tons from main thruster if you overcharge it, you can get 50. Overcharging is not a good idea, but can be done for about 12 seconds,
beyond that, things will get really fried.'
'Yeah.. well, don't go overthrusting this baby IF we take her out. Adept Roe hates it when he needs to recalibrate the engines again.' He replied, a little protectively of the massive craft.
They walked up the ramp and entered the cockpit, it was large, giving room for 2 pilots, a navigator/bomber, and a weapon operator, captain corzen sat down in the captain control seat and hooked his flightsuit into the controls, then began flipping some switches. Natasha followed suit, hooking up the cables and systems into her suit.
'You won't need a helmet in this baby you know. Even in the case of decompression, you'll have plenty of time to put it on if you put it next to you.'
'Njet, helmet has special builting flight control systems and cogitator, it help flyink crates and display relevant information on inside screen.'
'Fancy, when did imperials get their hands on something like that?'
'I was requested by inquisition to work as inquisitorial agent for Ordo Xenos. Inquisitor had captured and reverse engineered Tau Technology. This suit contains parts of what his tech-priests came up with.'
'I heard you were a bit of a techhead yourself, do you think you and Roe can get that technology duplicated? My own fighters could definitely use an upgrade like that.'
'Was already plannink on figurink out how suit works, that is why I took suit with me from Varkan's ship.'
'Great, keep me posted on your progress, now.. since you're such a hotshot, tell me how these controls work',
he replied as he prepped the ship for simulated flight.
'Easy, that's primary throttle, secondary throttle, V-Tol Throttle, vector thrust stick, pedals like valkyrie for V-Tol, auxilary firink controls, ship status indicators over there, havink had those patched into suitsky now. Navcom, Vox, status displays, Shieldink control, reactor switchover controls, power managment cogitator, proximity warnink systems, target lockink systems, Auspex systems.' She rattled off as she indicated each subsystem on the complex array of controls in front of her.
'You just memorized that on the way here, or are you cheating inside that helmet of yours, if that suit is so smart, it could probably tell you what controls are what. Anyway, you got it on the button.' He leaned
back, putting his arms behind his head, 'I've set the systems to dry-run flightsim mode, since you're so smart, show me what you can do, take us out.'
The pictscreen in front of her showed the sim-view, and she closed the bay doors, slowly easing on the V-Tol throttles as on the screen the bay doors opened, then slowly increased the main throttle and began navigating
the gunship out of the bay.
'Not bad, ok, now for some maneuvers, increase to combat speed, and do a flyby across the hull, and give me a firing solution for the point defenses.'
She gunned the engines, taking the gunship on a corkscrew loop, coming out of it on ever increasing speed, her fingers flicked across the gun systems as blips came up for point defense lasers and guardian towers along
the side of the ship. She held the stick in one hand as her other hand worked furiously on the firing controls. Red blips became green ones as the sim las-cannons blew them out on her strafing run.
'Not bad at all, I've seen marines do worse on their first attempt. You got hit twice on your right wing though, your V-Tol thurster would be out now, and so would your las-cannon on that side. You'd be limping off on your 
exit run. You took too much time taking out the autocannon defense clusters, ignore those when you're in one of these, they can't penetrate the hull armour. Also keep an eye on your shield systems, and reroute power to 
them if nescessary, a quick powerup when you don't have too many autocannons firing at you can deflect a lascannon shot that might cripple you. Don't keep them fully active all the time, then the autocannons Will be
a threat to your shield modulators, their volume fire can overload them easy, making you a target for the lascannons. Otherwise, you seem reasonably familiar with actually flying a crate like this, so lets take a real flight.'
'Thank you, she's much like Valkyrie, but heavier, I feel like flyink fat lady.'
He laughed, 'Are you calling my girl here fat? I don't think she likes that. Anyway, signal flight control.'
She nodded, then activated the vox, 'Baby Cat to Power Flight Control, Eye of Rage requesting take off, confirm.'
'Confirm Baby Cat, hangar bay decompression will commence in 2 minutes, you're cleared for launch in T minus 8.'
'Roger that, Baby Cat out.'
'Baby Cat? how on earth did you get THAT callsign?'
'Catachans gave it to me as nickname, they said I was like catachan but smaller. Since Catachans are baby ogryns, they called me baby Catachan, Baby Cat.'
As the hangar bay cleared, and the pressure dropped, she could hear the hiss of the bay doors opening, releasing the last of the air, she slowly eased on the throttle, like before and took the massive gunship out for real this
time.
'There's an asteroid belt 0.3 Parsecs outward, take heading 106-03 to sector 37/98. We'll go do some maneuvers and target practice there.'
'Headink Set, engaging thrusters.' She pushed the throttle and the engines roared as they sped toward their destination, a few meters on the inertial dampening systems went dangerously close to red as she vectored the
craft into the proper heading with a sharp turn.
'Whoah there, easy, we're just going to do some practice, we don't need to rush.'
'Rushink would be if meters are red.' She grinned.
'Gah, you rookies always like to fly the redline. Take it easy when you can, bring it hard if it's ace time.'
'I still think she's a fat lady. I wonder what happen if overcharge inertial dampeners and project field around craft.. might be able to get a little extra speed on turn.'
'These basbies are not meant for dogfights, they're pretty much close to a flying fortress, or a REALLY big flying landraider.'
'Well, landraiders are like turtles, compared to chimeras. So that make Thunderhawk flyink turtle.'
Corvan Sighed, 'Right, well, show me what this 'Turtle' can do, there's the asteroid field ahead.'
'Roger that, going on attack run, energy weapons only.' She concentrated, breathing in deeply as her conciousness entered the thunderhawk. It was much larger than a valkyrie, it's spirit much stronger. As it's pilot, it
aquiesced to her presence inside it's mainframe, but it was simply too large to fully control directly. Psychicly, she linked the feeds from the sensorium and the links from the mainframe's various controls to herself, giving
her at least direct control without the need for all the switches and dials.
She turned the gunship around it's axis, flying upside down towards the field, the lascannons came online, and the destructo beam capacitors hummed as it prepared to fire. She closed in on the field and began skimming across 
it, the Lascannons erupted and took out several smaler asteroids surrounding a larger one, then the blinding beam of the turbo laser erupted, the ship shook with it's discharge, and a violent soundless explosion burst in
front of her as the astoroid exploded into a hundred shards. Proximity warnings sounded, and the shields crackled to life, several of the larger shards were shattered by the Lascannons, and smaller pieces bounced harmlessly of the shielding as the gunship shook, diving into the field with a majestic arc.
'Carefull of the paint job woman, and don't fly too deep into the field, we'll be in trouble if you do.'
'You plot vector course then, I'll blow place to smithereens, I LIKE that gun.' she grinned, the feeling of firing the massive cannon was exhilarating, like blowing out the candles on a birthday cake.
'Alright, bank right, heading 08-49, then 50-270, we'll fly around that big one over there and head back.'
'Roger.' She replied, the ship banking and turning back out of the field, then headed back to the ship.
'Remember, in space, there's no gravity, so don't be afraid to make inverted loops and such, also, keep a track of your solar wave detector, this is a quiet system, but other systems can have gravity shears, solar winds,
and micro-satelites all over the place, those are harder to navigate, use eddies and such if you encounter them to your advantage and you can wrest a little more speed and maneuverability out of a crate like this. There is
a sim-flight cogitator in the upper training decks, I'll show you some more tricks over there tomorrow, and we can see about getting your spacelegs.'
'Da, would be good to know how flyink in space works. Makes for good practice for planetfall landings and dustoffs.'
'Ship to ship combat it gets even more interesting, we have a few melta boarding torpedos we can fire from the bomb hatch to board other ships. Bringing a thunderhawk closer helps screen the boarding torpedos from defense fire.'
She nodded as they slowly landed again in the hangar, 'They use torpedo to get on Varkan's ship, maybe use thunderhawk to pick up people from hull if needed?'
'Heh, if you're crazy enough to land on another spaceship's hull, sure. It can be done. Though I don't recommend it.'
'Is better way of getting of ship than stealink valkyrie and hope for best.'
They unstrapped and slowly walked out of the gunship.
'I need be gettink back to trainink, need to finish up before I go to mechanics bay, am studyink some of thousand sons technology and working on reverse engineerink flight suit.'
'Alright, keep a level head, they're a bunch of sons of bitches. Keep a level head, and don't turn into some crazed fanatic.'
'Am not plannink on becoming fanatic, fanatics make lousy soldiers.'
She waved and then headed back to the engineering bay, to put her flight suit back in the analysis device she and Roe had rigged up, so it could continue scanning the systems and circuitry, then headed back to the gym where Sergeant Ostrom was yelling at a group of recruits running circuits.
'Back from your flyboy nap, soldier? get onto that bench and give me 100 pressups, and add an extra five kilo's to make up for the time you missed.'
She nodded and put on the extra weights, 'Da, 100 comink up.' she lay down again and began heaving the weights, after a short while, again groaning from the strain of her training. It would take her a few weeks to get fully
back into shape, but the excercise helped her relieve herself from the headache she had. The gunship had been a huge strain on her to try and fully possess, and she had lacked the strength to fully encapsulate it in her
conciousness, she would have to ask Ptah about training herself mentally as well.


----------



## dark angel

Luciferus pivoted as the Astartes once again swung for him weakly. He brought his spear upwards and punctured it forwards, sliding away from the Thousand Son’s armour gracefully. This was getting harder he thought to himself and ducked away from a giant blade, swinging his spear upwards it caught the Astartes pauldron. The Space Marine grinned as it got lodged and grabbed the Man-Beast by the head, swinging him around in a circle and throwing him to the ground with a hiss.

Luciferus felt anger rise within him, he bit down on a old wound and drew a small slither of blood throwing it at the Astartes it burned past his face and splattered across the roof, the giant slammed his foot down on the throat of the Psyker and grinned before letting go and pulling him upwards. The two stared at each other and Luciferus said “Your good, however I will beat you one day” and winked, walking off towards the meeting the Giant close behind him.


----------



## Euphrati

**forgive the delay- I've been crazy busy :-( **

The only outward sign of Ptah’s rage was the fact that the winds that played about his robes suddenly stilled.

Yuri- You go to push past the ‘traitor’ when you suddenly feel his presence overwhelm you. His anger is white-hot and helm in check by the merest of margins. Your body no longer responds to you as you turn back to face Ptah.

*I grow weary of your insolence, mortal. We risked much to save you and you have yet to show any gratitude for that act. You were given a choice and accepted the costs of that choice; your worth to us is measured in your compliance to that oath. There is no middle ground for you to stand on. You serve us willingly and with respect, perhaps even gaining power like which you have never known, or you serve us with your death.*

Ptah steps closer to you, towering over you as your body returns to your control,

*Now, mortal, if you wish food then you will follow me.*

He turns and walks off at that without a backwards glance; his pace is ground devouring and will require you to push yourself to follow him. 

_**note- you need to speak to Deathbringer if you choose not to follow Ptah.**_

If you do follow him, he will lead you through a twisting path to a mess hall much like you are used to where there are close to two dozen guardsmen/servants eating and conversing in low tones. When Ptah enters the room he motions to the buffet of cold meats and steaming platters.

*You may take as much as you wish,* his crystal-blue eyes seem to cut right through your soul, *If you desire items of recreational nature then all you need to do is request them. When you have satisfied your hunger, return to your quarters and wait until you are summoned for the ritual.*

Ptah disappears back the way you came in a swirl of cloth and you notice that the room has gone silent as all eyes are upon you.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Stopping, Yuri turned around to face Ptah. He was smiling. 

“One; I haven't p-put up any form of r-resistence. Two; M-my duty demands t-that I put up any form of resistence against the enemies of Humanity. Three; I have defied my duty. Four; By defying my d-duty I have defied the Emperor. I don't know about you but the facts are evidence that from the moment I w-was rescued and didn't l-lift a finger against my rescuers, I had already fallen, and there is n-no way for me to climb back up. So where can I get some food already?”

Following Ptah, Yuri was brought into what was clearly a mess hall. Quite a few traitor guardsmen sat at the tables and as Ptah dissapeared into nothing, all eyes turned to Yuri.
Dammit, thought Yuri. Out of habit, he hated being the centre of attention, as did the rest of the Valhallan guardsmen. The centre of attention meant being noticed, being noticed meant an abundance of Officers and Officers brought trouble. Normally Yuri just took the punishment but these guardsmen were different, they were too easy. Infact a few windows of opportunity had just opened themselves to Yuri. He now owned a packet of ciggaretes, a knife, a handgun, money and a wardrobe of new clothes.

“Hey what up kids!” Yuri cheerfully and loudly greeted the sitting guardsmen. 

“Oi, who the hell you calling a kid?!” A large burly guardsmen, surrounded by what Yuri knew where to be the guardsmen's gang got up from their table. The massive traitor soldier, covered in tatoos, muscles and the stench of sweat, clearly a grunt thought Yuri, lifted Yuri up by his collar.
“Wat the hell you callin' me a kid for!?” 
Yuri knew he could easily mop the floor with the traitor's gang, even without his psychic powers but that wasn't what he needed and the extra attention was unessacery.
“S-sorry, Its a f-form of expression.” He apologised. 
“Grr, what'r you stuttering for? You scared eh? You must be new eh? Biggest dumbshit to ever enter this ship. Hahaha”
“I'm v-very sorry.”
Letting Yuri go, the soldier swung his fist full force into Yuri's gut, pushing the Valhallan backwards.
'What?' Thought Yuri. 'This dude can't punch for shit, that was pretty crappy for his size.'
It was at times like this, while Yuri was being beaten by an Officer that it was important to let the enemy under-estimate him. By the age of 21, punches stopped hurting, but it was crucial that severe pain be faked in order to get it over and done with and let them leave, satisfied with their result.

“Argh” Yuri doubled over and collapsed onto his knees, pretending to be in pain. 
“Ha ha, now piss off you weak piece of shit.” The Soldier and his gang left Yuri on the floor and edged back to their table, roaring with laughter. “Showed that dumbass.”

“He he.” Standing up, the soldier's packet of Iho sticks, combat knife and Quarter's key in Yuri's pocket, stolen, he made his way over to the serving area. “Yo. Take a tray.” The serving guy directed Yuri over to the trays. “You new or something? Want some advice, stay away from those dudes. Bunch of heavy thugs, think they're top shit. Here have some mash.” The Serving soldier placed a blob of white stuff onto Yuri's tray. “W-whats that?” Yuri pointed at a giant pot, seemingly untouched. “Ah, thats that new gruell porridge shit we were given, it aint too popular with the troops. Its supposedly healthy but tastes like dirt. You want some? Sure, don't blame me when you feel sick.”
A grey mucky liquid was emptied onto Yuri's tray, it had bits of something sticking out of it. Revealing a spoon, yuri stuck some into his mouth. It was bloody delicious.
“Do you know w-where room...735 is?”
“Sure, its down that hall way, get into the elevator and get out at the infantry quarters floor. The signs will direct you from there.”
“Thank you.”

As he was walking towards the elevator, Yuri stuck his head in between a pair of Women, sitting at their tables. “Hello!” They stared at him in surprise and pushed him back, knocking him into another soldier. “Oi!” “S-sorry.” Yuri apologised, as he shuffled into the hallway pleased with his new stolen handgun. 

He finally made it to the Thug's quarters, his meal finished along the way, and inspected the room. It was a typical regimental gangster's room. Few posters, anti-regulation clothes, not very well hidden narcotics and various weapons and gang markings. Aside from some chaos markings and anti-Imperial propoganda. Shuffling through the Closet, Yuri picked out a clean white singlet,a dark brown leather jacket, a pair of black civilian slacks and some regulation guard socks. Taking off his shredded rags Yuri was about to put on his new singlet but stopped to inspect his body. It was built average but scarred in many places. His whole torso was riddled by round scars; lasgun wounds. No matter how he healed them, they always scarred. Finally he stopped poking around his chest and put on his clothes.

Sitting atop the bed he inspected his new weapon, stolen from the guardsmen he had bumped into. “Woah. P-pretty heavy stuff.” It was a monster of a handgun, a .50 calibre revolver with six rounds in its drum. “I need to p-pick up some ammo for this l-later.” 

Sticking an Iho stick into his mouth, Yuri lit it and sat, watching the ceiling. Standing up on the bed he reached up and punched up. There was a concealed hole from which various drugs fell out. 
Yuri didn't like hard drugs, but he thought it pretty funny thinking about what an Inspection Officer would say if he walked in and saw illegal drugs littering floor. 

Shoving the Revolver into his pocket, Yuri exited the room, ciggarete in mouth. He zipped up the jacket half way before sticking his hands into it's pockets. 

Yuri began loitering in the hallway, waiting for Ptah.

“If he really n-needs us psykers so badly, he'll find me without any p-problem.”


----------



## deathbringer

*Guys this bit is boring but i need a roll call on who is interested and who is not before we start the ritual. I dont want to waste time on charactors that have lost interest. I can assure you my absence was my own fault and will not happen again, my apologies but this rp is far from over.*

_The thousand sons are loosing presence and the warp is stirring with the tension of war. The imperium and its wolves must burn... the eye of Magnus burns with a flame of vengeance_

Those that are not interested... it would be polite if you pm'ed me... simply sorry not interested/ sorry too busy
you just have to copy and paste
those that are busy i completely understand and am perfectly willing to make arrangements to help you out just as you did for me. just the ritual is bloody important as it will be specialised to each of you and thus will take alot of time and also need you all to post
________________________________________________________________
Righty ho, sarcasm i'm carrying on as if you had done as i said. Feel free to back track about your shooting if you wish. 

Sel and Lupercal your update still stands. Its timeless so feel free but i would like an update soon because we are coming up to the ritual and I would like every charactor to make a post.

Blazinvire and Einar commendations excellent quality posting.

Euph: Due to your attention (and other things) being spread I will give you a less strenuous part in the ritual and the upcoming mission until you tell me otherwise. Just a little post is all that will be necessary.
______________________________________________________________
Rak'an was pulled from under the bar and straightened in relief stretching his cramping muscles as he moved away towards the exit, yet a large hand stopped him and he turned to find his long bladed staff being pressed into his hands and the blazing eyes of a murderer staring at him from across the mat. 

A long spear blazed in his hands and he looked at it carefully as Luciferus flourished it pressing it forwards and it leapt towards him with an unnatural murderous hunger and Rak'an spun away only to find the monsters jabbing spear headed for him once again and Rak'an dropped to the floor kicking out with one leg yet with unnatural grace his opponent leapt away.

The duel went on as Luciferus attacked with ferocious strength born by his blood lust and Rak'an darted away from his flurried blood lust, his defense and counters clumsy as he worked the skills that had lain dormant within him. Gradually they began to come to the fore and he grew in confidence as defence turned to attack and the duel began to turn his way and it was Luciferus that was forced to duck his swiping blows as The beautiful assassin turned and pivoted, a weightless rapier of death in his hands that swung close to Luciferus's throat.

The duel ended two minutes later as the crackling spear upon his shoulder guard snagging within the armour and Rak'an pounced seizing the giant by the head and tossing him aside. The man beast struggled to return to his feet yet the astartes was quicker and his foot found the beasts neck and he held him to the floor.

He waited a second as the beast struggled before hauling to his feet and saluting the bestial man who winked with a casual comment

“Your good, however I will beat you one day” before striding away.

Rak'an shook his head as the giant walked away and he saw Tanner approaching as Kel'arah's voice burst into his mind

*Pathetic*

Rak'an spun around to glare at the marine who was striding towards him, a snake ready to strike and his own staff raised across his body

*He is a strong opponent, but he is no astartes yet, one day maybe with the right training but any astartes would have crushed you. Ptah has shielded you too long and though you maybe strong of mind Rak'an captain of 5th, guardian of the treacherous knowledge, you are weak in body. You would be crushed by a cultist*

Rak'an roared as rage flooded him at insult after insult and he reached out with his mind and he felt the marines mental block fall under his onslaught yet as he reached to strike the marines voice blossomed once more

"You asked me to train you Rak'an, treat you like a scout, to do that you have to realise the truth. You are weaker than ever before, with the beautiful assassin you can crush ten astartes and one hundred guardsman with your mind, but if i fall and Ptah falls who will guard you then Rak'an. When we attack the wolves we will need you to be stronger than ever before. I would gladly sacrifice my life to save you as I know you would for me but the truth is you would be childs play to the treacherous whoresons of Fenris and not one of us can afford to be keeping you safe, that split second will cost us our lives."

Rak'an released the marine instantaneously and rushed forward clasping his brother in a tight embrace his head upon the marines shoulder

"My apologies. I lost control." he waited a second before adding "sir"

He looked into his brothers eyes as the marine barked
"Thats better" yet in his mind 5 words blossomed

"Forever your servent, my Lord"

Rak'an nodded yet a bond of understanding and gratitude passed down the bond between them and the captain swept away to join Tanner who was emerging rifle over his shoulder. They moved as a group Luciferus in the lead and Rak'an and Tanner walking side by side behind him, the astartes dwarfing his comrades and he began to ponder aloud as they walked

"The ritual room we are about to perform is an age old ritual, that normally occurs in the courtyard at the foot of the tower of the cylops. However today under Magnus's consent we will perform the ritual here and summon the greater daemon of tzeentch to embody the ritual room as we swear our souls to him.

What each of you sees will be different, thousands of psykers have been sworn into the service of tzeentch using this ritual and what each sees differs for our master is the Lord of change and he has the power to bend lives to his course for their is nothing he does not see. After this ritual, his power will be part of you and you will be stronger and more powerful than ever before."

He drew a breath and opened his mouth to speak once more yet he was distracted by a tug on his sleeve and he turned to see Vilhelm and he dropped back to afford them a little privacy

"Lord there is a matter that I would like your counsel on.....I have recently come to possess a...a book. When I opened it the first page...burned away and the ashes reformed to say, 'To unlock my pages you must sate my thirst, worse is better and better is worst, for my secret rises on spirals of flame, for i am a phoenix the daemon Endrame...." he gulped before continuing again, "I wish to know what knowledge this book contains but I am at a loss as to what to do about this daemon, I figured that you would be able to aide me in this matter lord."

Rak'an's back appeared to stiffen and he whispered
"Endrame, was that its name?"
The psyker nodded and Rak'an nodded slowly

"Now is not the time to discuss how you came by the book yet it is most definitely a cause for thought. The daemon Endrame is one of the 12 planet eaters, trapped by a band of 100 grey knights and 2 librarians of the Angels of Vengeance within 12 objects whose locations and forms are unknown.

These 12 greater daemons of nurgle, slaanesh and tzeentch were unleashed in a great scheme by our master in order to lay waste to the system of Crestan and thus stunt the productions of the forge world of Arstakal V. In union these 12 daemons combined the three gifts of their masters to infiltrate and destroy 12 planets in the Crestan system before the grey knights arrived and found diseased mutants running in devout ecstasy under a sky that crackled with sorcerous energies. They followed the daemons chaotic path finding poisioned water supplies, traces of sorcerous possession and desertion.

They were joined by the third company of the angels of Vengeance as the daemons attacked the forge world itself and though the mechanicum fought back the guard regiments that had retreated to the safety of their forgeworld turned upon their saviours and things looked bleak as a mighty titan turned upon its fellows. The grey knights deployed quickly and they came upon the daemons themselves laying waste to the forge as the adepts barricaded themselves within. The daemons turned to find an enemy to pure for their corruption yet they fought on and smote several to the ground before the 12 psykers cast spells of binding upon the daemons and locked them within 12 objects in the smoking forge yet as the rites of binding were complete the Grand master fell to the floor and as he convulsed words burst from his mouth spoken by the honest if crude tongue of prophecy.

12 planet killers were born today
For you have gained 500 years
To wash away the blood and dry your tears

In 500 years your hold on the objects will weaken
the planet killers will be found yet alone they will not emerge again
for to hold of one is to hold them

For their power is in the unity of the three gods 
and when united once more 
the imperium will tremble

It was Asmus captain of 7th company who found the first daemon, Kranja, a daemon of Nurgle and heard of the prophecy. Since then our primarch is constantly upon the look out for these objects and has managed to recover two more daemons of slaanesh and Velan a greater daemon of Tzeentch, it is rumoured that fulgrim and mortarion have each heard of the prophecy and recovered daemons and if so we will be forced to act for the legion that gains the co-operation of these daemons will have a power beyond reckoning.

If we could find Rinfurnak with our possession of Endrame we would have 6 of the 12 planet killers, such power would be formidable"

With that Rak'an lapsed into silence
"After the ritual we must talk more about this and the subject of daemons in general. If we are to unlock the secrets of the book we must work together. Come the ritual awaits"

___________________________________________________________
Ok guys 

Luciferus and Tanner: You are walking together yet you hardly know eachother. Luciferus I have a feeling you would be rather contemptuous of Tanner's method of killing. Maybe some light joshing yet as you round the cornor you find Yuri slimpd against the wall with his cigarette. Bring him to the ritual room with you and dont take no for an answer. When you reach the ritual room you will see a pair of doors, in them you will see someone that you loved and have not seen... describe them and how they died or where they went.

Yuri: Your smoking away when Tanner and Luciferus emerge and insist on dragging you to the ritual room. Go with them . Feel free to interact with them, maybe about the ritual and what swearing to tzeentch means. When you reach the ritual room you will see a pair of doors, in them you will see someone that you loved and have not seen in a long time ... describe them and how they died or where they went.

Elisa and Lilia: You continue you rconversation as you reach the ritual room and find only Irafer and Rvious. if neither of them post then ignore them and approach the doors. When you reach the ritual room you will see a pair of doors, in them you will see someone that you loved and have not seen... describe them and how they died or where they went.

Natasha and Ptah: Ptah comes to find you in the gym and orders you to come to the ritual. Follow her and tell her about the piloting. ptah may not be pleased. At the room Natasha you will see a pair of doors, in them you will see someone that you loved and have not seen... describe them and how they died or where they went.

Irafer and Revious: Last update still stand plus you will see everyone else enter and also you notice a pair of doors, in them you will see the face of someone that you loved and have not seen... describe them and how they died or where they went.

Vilhelm react to Rak'an. When you reach the ritual room you will see a pair of doors, in them you will see someone that you loved and have not seen... describe them and how they died or where they went.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm soaked in all of the information that was being spoken to him by Rak'an and his widened with wonder as he realized what he had exactly. Should he tell him of his dream then when they met later to solve this issue? Or should he keep it to himself? Surely to say that he got the book from a vision would sound ludicrous to even the Thousand Sons, yet then again they were followers of Tzeentch and nothing could not be achieved by the Changer of Ways. 

He nodded as Rak'an told him to enter into the chamber for the ritual and as he turned he saw someone through the doors that he believed he would never see again. His heart stopped and his body went stiff as he stared into the eyes of the only one who had stolen his heart and ever would. 

----------------------

Suddenly he was back in a memory he had fought to surpress within his mind so that he may carry on yet now his wound was being opened wide, weeping blood. It was one of their toughest hunts in their lives as Interrogators, their prey had fled to a world perpetually shrouded in darkness that had been proclaimed a Death World by the Administratum. 

They were in a cave system deep in the world's mountain ranges, the sound of the jungle outside and all of its life forms filling their ears even with their helmets on. Alice was right behind him as he lead the way with his auspex, both of them ready to fight at a moments notcie, the rest of their lord's henchmen either dead or behind them covering the rear. They had been ambushed by their prey and the few followers he had left, the caves had shook with the battle and little did any of the combatants know that the cieling had loosetened greatly.

The fight had been ferocious but quick and at the end of it no one was left alive except for him and Alice and their prey who was bleeding out. He sat there asking for them to end his life, his pain too much to bear, but they did not grant it to him. As Wilhelm went to walk outside to call in their lord he had heard a loud explosion and rushed back inside to see the traitor crushed by a boulder the size of a Leman Russ. The bastard had taken a grenade and pulled the pin to kill himself and the resulting explosion had caused the ceiling to collapse. He looked everywhere and even vainly tried the vox to see what happened to Alice but she would not answer and could not be found, the collapse had sealed off the caves and there was no way they were getting in to find her. Flovak had simply told Wilhelm that things like this happened and to use it as fuel for his coming hunt, Wilhelm had nodded his head and went to thier room and once the door was closed behind him fell on the floor weeping.


--------------------------

He had just finished one of his harsh training rituals that his new lord had put in place and rushed to the mess hall as soon as possible. As he got his food he saw the girl his age a few tables away from him watching him and smiling, he blushed and went to go sit by himself at the corner table with his back to the rest of his Lord's people. After a few minutes he felt a tap on his shoulder and turned to see the girl smiling at him holding her tray, *"Can I sit with you?"* he was so stunned he simply nodded eyes wide and mouth half open.

She was absolutely beautiful, well at least he thought so, long black hair that framed her face perfectly with her emerald eyes and red lips. The sweetest voice, like honey, and not to mention they were both around the age of fifteen and so she was getting curves that stunned him into silence. She had introduced herself as Alice and he told her his name and she had smiled, when he asked why she was she said, _*"It's a strong name, I don't know why but I like you, and we just met."*_ she had kissed his cheek and ran off having already finished her food leaving him sitting there unable to move.

Over the next decade he and Alice had grown extremely close and even began living together in the same room, at first they were afraid of what Flovak would say but he thought it was a beautiful thing and allowed it so long as it did not affect their work. They were both psykers and on that first meeting had connected immediately on every level, something that Alice had apparently recognized while he was blinded by her beauty and forwardness.

Their connection had only grown stronger over the many years and they loved each other on every level imaginable, both often saving the other in situations over thier many hunts. Where Wilhelm was a powerful offensive psyker Alice's power was purely defensive, she had the ability to form a protective shield over her's and another person's body that not only protected them but also made them invisible. It was a unique thing and that was why Flovak had picked her up, yet Wilhelm also wondered if it was a long term goal of his for he and Alice to have children, for they would definately be powerful ones.

Regardless of what Flovak had intended they had loved each other deeply and it was her loss that had pushed him very close to insanity and eventually caused his break down and killing of Flovak. 

-----------------------------

Wilhelm was on his knees weeping as Alice and everything about her flew back into his head, he had almost forgotten about her in the madness of his past few months. The hope that she was still alive and out there had been the only thing keeping him going for the longest time until he got caught, and even then after that she had been the reason for his many break out attempts. Information he had forgotten came to the for of his mind again and he remembered who that specific prey had been that they had been chasing, an Inquisitor, that incident had lodged a hatred already for the Emperor within his breast.

The Emperor had allowed that bastard to make him loose Alice, and now she was either still dead or surviving somewhere out there. For a small second he realized a small bit of the power of Tzeentch and as he was on his knees made a silent prayer to the Changer of Ways,_* *Help me find her, and I promise we will serve you forever**_


----------



## Euphrati

Anger, white hot and fathomless, threatened to overwhelm Ptah as he stormed off from the mess decks. He had been the merest breath from tearing the mortal psyker’s soul from his pathetic body in his rage. His breath came in short, harsh pants as menials scattered before his path like leaves before a gale. The emotion was both exhilarating and unpleasant at the same time. 

Ptah paused in a long, empty hallway faced in dark stone. Avian headed gargoyles clung to the pillars that loomed overhead, their eyes shining with faceted crystals that gave the impression of a malevolent intelligence staring down from above. With a twist of his mind, Ptah seized hold of the anger that coiled about his mind, forcing it to submit to his will. The temperature in the hallway plummeted, hoar frost exploding from beneath his feet and racing up the walls in seeking fingers of ice, as some of the energy bled over to realspace. At length the fury receded, leaving Ptah with a nagging sense of annoyance. 

A scowl etched itself upon his noble features; it had been countless years since he had felt the unfettered desires that now suddenly surfaced within his mind. Ptah started as silvery laughter suddenly echoed through the darkness, struck by the realization that he was being toyed with. Gaining the attentions of Tzeentch was akin to wielding a hilt-less blade; no matter how carefully plied the risk to the wielder was just as great as to his foes and while Ptah delighted in manipulating the thoughts and emotions of the mortals around him, to be subject to the same sport was maddening. Something caught the corner of his eye and Ptah turned to watch words form from the creeping frost on the nearest wall.

_*Take care of what you wish, my Childe.*_

A chill crept up his spine as the words disappeared into the spreading frost. The winds of his aura tugged gently at his robes, reminding him that he had tarried long enough and Ptah quickly left the crystalline formations of ice behind him as he turned his steps towards the training halls. Carefully, he reached out with a mental brush to the mind of the machine speaker, following the link of the medallion she now wore. The touch of her mind was sweet like honey and served to calm him further,

*Natasha,* Ptah sent a soft mental caress down the link, *It is time to make ready for the ritual. I shall arrive to guide you to the chambers momentarily.*


----------



## blazinvire

It was a strange thing, to use something and not understand it in the slightest.
Lilia was always gifted with these strange intuitions and such things like avoiding harm in the most impossible situations. She couldn't understand the Warp properly, and Chaos was just a name to her, like Emperor, it all just seemed like a child's bedtime story.
She loved stories, they didn't have to make sense and there was always a wonderful experience and a happy ending to be had.

"We shouldn't disappoint Rak'an by being late to this ritual thing, let's go huh?" Lilia said with an idle smile lingering upon her face. There just seemed to be this inexplicable, ever-persisting vacant aspect to her, like she wasn't entirely in this world. It was probably true though, most of her wasn't really in this world which made her quite a strange person. Also one of the reasons Talarius had a great deal of trouble that he really shouldn't be having.
Realistically, Lilia was rather weak in nearly every way, it'd make one wonder how she could possibly survive in such a grim universe, or even why Chaos would be interested in her to this extent.

She airily glided off along the hallways, suddenly remembering where the ritual room was. The ship was so big, Lilia rarely saw more than her room, work room and mess hall, with all the corridors in between, it was a wonder she could find anything on this flying hunk of metal.
Another of her bizarre unexplained tuitions more than likely.

"Such a gloomy place, this ship. Can't even see the sun or the stars," Lilia said, not really talking to anyone in particular though probably intended for Elisa's ears, "And the people are so angry and upset, they don't seem to like me very much, many of them shout at me and push me around."

As she reached the ritual room, her gaze fell upon a pair of strange men, though not the same as the super men that were walking around this gloomy ship. Curious... finding more relatively normal people like herself and Elisa? She almost wanted to go talk to them but the subject of Rak'an was dominating her thoughts, Talarius had been very sure to drill respect for their lord into his charge.
Respect was such a strange thing, Lilia didn't entirely understand the concept but Talarius had taught her enough for her to at least make an attempt at it. Hopefully her lack of anything else would make the apparent lack of respect a softer blow upon her superiors.
A strange irony really, her personality really took away a lot of things people would desire, like the ability to give respect, but it also took away her ability to intentionally disrespect people.
It made her behaviour a little transparent and predictable, something masterminds like sorcerors tended to like, and something simple people like guardsmen found frustrating.

Only then did her gaze finally fall upon the peculiar threshold before her. A strange doorway, where the doors themselves appeared to twist and change their image.
It fascinated her for a moment, simply watching until colours and shapes started to emerge that looked all too familiar.
She knew those shapes, they turned out to be people she had known awhile ago, back at home before she had been taken away, before the great beam of light from the heavens.
So familiar... something was nagging at her in the depths of her mind, attempting to make her remember something her mind had suppressed so well. Perhaps Talarius' efforts had weakened the barriers a little, but for a brief moment she remembered a part of her old life.
The connections she once had with these people, friends and family, the happiness and fun they used to have, a peaceful and blissful life.

And then the flash of light... She could see a man, her memory couldn't quite make the link with his face but she knew there was something about him, something between he and Lilia like a dear friend of some sort.
With startling speed yet seemingly slow to her mind, the flesh of the man's face peeled away in glazed, crisp hunks, charring quickly and falling away. His clothes lit ablaze of white fire for just a few moments as they were entirely consumed, before his entire body began to simply melt and blacken, flesh literally fell off the bones and he collapsed in a mess of organic mass and glazed bones.

Lilia felt her heart being crushed slightly and she didn't really know why, seeing this man die so and she couldn't even remember who he was, her mind simply wasn't letting her recall the information.
The image should have been beyond traumatising, but it washed over Lilia like a horrific video of someone else's life.
She merely tilted her head a little and issued a small "Hmm...", looking a little troubled at the resurfaced emotions simmering within her.


----------



## deathbringer

*The ritual*

Right guys the ritual is beginning and I want a good long post if possible. I'm telling you what you will see but not how you should react. each of you will have your own dream sequence which is part of the ritual

_______________________________________________________________

Rak'an stands before the doors and behind you the doors to the antechamber close as 11 brothers pass through the door and the room is cast into darkness except for the silvery glow of the daemonic door

In its glow you can see the brothers placing two human forms upon the ground. Their eyes are closed and the lie motionless and you recognize the translucent beauty of Opal and the strong domineering looks of Gabe. They lie as if asleep and Rak'an speaks his voice high and booming

"Opal and Gabe fell into the shadows of there unconcious and we cannot wake them. 5 brothers have worked day and night trying to restore there consciousness yet they now serve a new purpose. They will cement your bond to Tzeentch with their blood and souls"

Your two friends heads loll as they are placed within two circles upon the ground and you feel Rak'an chanelling the warp and lines begin to glow gold around them, like little rivers running towards the door. Each of you can feel the power running from Rak'an Ptah and the 11 unknown brothers and suddenly there is a ghostly chant emenating from there lips as they begin to cement the right of summoning and imbue the Lord of Change within the room. 

Your are transfixed by the running lines which seem to glow brighter and brighter as they close in and meld with the lucid glow of the door itself. Then in one fluid motion the two thousand suns take long knives from their belts and slit Opal and Gabe's throats causing them to spasm as they take their final breaths. Their blood begins to glow blue as it runs down the channels next to the golden lines filling the floor with blazing lights.

Then Rak'an steps aside and beckons you into the ritual room and you enter the ritual room one after the other. Once inside you are standing in a sort of huddle,gathered together in the pitch black. Then you hear a loud daemonic laugh and there is a wild flash that stuns you and the last thing you feel is the ground impacting upon you as you topple tangled together.

________________________________________________________________
Wilhelm: As you sink into darkness you can hear daemonic laughter and you find yourself inside a room. There is a body upon the floor and you can hear the sound of footsteps on metal stairs. You turn to leave and catch sight of a book hurriedly stuffed away and scrape marks upon the floor. You pull the book from the shelf to find a long knife behind it, stained with blood, some fresh others old and as you look down at the woman and throw the bookcase down in anger. 

Behind it is a hole leading into a tunnel that is stained with blood and suddenly the sound of descending footsteps is louder now and you chase in triumph whispering through the vox for back up and that your quarry is headed for the basement. Your are startled to here Alice's voice which obviously has a powerful effect upon you for she was lost and now she is found plus your love.

You clatter down the stairs and Alice shouts 
"I can hear something in the basement I'm going in"
Then you hear a scream followed by loud howls of pain preceeded by loud thumps and you burst into the room to find Alice slumped against a mans shoulder. He is wild eyed and scared and he holds a pistol to your beloveds head and you want to burn him but Alice is to weak to protect herself, from the beating she has undergone. Rage and rampage all you want yet he mutters in a clear cold voice

"Dont even move or Ill kill her"

Yet as he shifts the pistol to point at you Alice musters her strength to punch him yet even as he staggers backwards he takes a careful shot and your beloveds head explodes before your eyes.

Yet as it explodes there is a bright light and a hard daemonic voice whispers in your ear

"You have lost her again. yet the Lord of Change has not. The grave is no bar to my call. If you join me, we will find her... that I can promise you Vilhelm"

"Yet first you must show me what you can do"

The light dies and guardsman are pouring into the room yet as you turn to face them you feel power flooding your body as the daemon channels the warp into you

"Kill them all" he whispers "Kill them for Alice"

The rest is yours kill as you see fit and barter your soul for Alice, if it is worth the price?

*Lilia:* You drop and get up slowly to find strings of the warp attached to your hands (and as hard as you try they are bound) and as you stand up several puppets stand with you. You recognize them as old friends and loved ones, living and dead and you control them all with the slightest twitch of your finger.

It amuses you as you see smiles bloom upon your and their faces yet suddenly there are more and more puppets and blades begin to wip through the air slashing at strings and suddenly your loved ones are falling their strings cut and the tiniest screams emerging from their tiny bodies as they topple cut loose by the blades. You try to keep them safe moving them away from the spinning blades but then strings become entangled and the puppets began to suffocate in the tangle of strings and more drop, more lives are lost at the twitch of your fingers. 

The horror builds until only one person special to you remains and the blades converge flying towards your loved one and you topple to the ground as you watch the blades tear through his/ her flesh sliced apart in howls of shrieking agony. Yet you are raised up by strings attached to your own hands and you find the strings attached to your fingers once more and the dance begins once more. Yet this time something is guiding you and you realise Tzeentch is guiding you, that the puppet master is keeping your loved ones safe from harm, that he is helping you.

Yet every time you try and influence decisions or resist Tzeentch love ones fall, decisions go sour and you realise you must submit to Tzeentch.

You look up and see a huge cloud of sorcerous energy with millions of string emerging from it and you gasp as you see the whole imperium splayed out upon strings from the sorcerous cloud that shields Tzeentch form view

"The Lord of Change is the puppet master. He will keep you safe if you surrender to him. Surrender to him and you will have the power to control others without fear, for you will be wise and powerful above all others. Submit.:


_______________________________________________________________

*Yuri:* You slip into blindness yet as you awaken you find everything the same except a tall man with wild daemonic eyes is standing before you and you stagger back across a bare white floor that melds seemlessly with the bare white walls

The man wears khakis and he flips out a pack of cigarettes from his jacket pocket 

"Cigarette"

Whether you take one (if you do he lights it with a click of his fingers) or not you are left standing awkwardly in nothing. 

The man points 

"Have a seat" and you stare wildly around to find a comfortable chair behind you and you look back to find the man with the wild eyes nestled within a chinse armchair feet upon a footstool.

You sit warily 
"Brandy?" he offers and you nod turning to find a glass of brandy in your outstretched hand

He sees your suprise

"We are not called lords of Change for nothing'

You sink back and close your eyes and open them to find a gun pointed at your head and you reach for your own but as your hand closes upon the butt it melts away into thin air.

The man sneered and his eyes seem to flair with fire

"Give me a reason why I shouldn't kill you right now. The only thing i think you value is your life, yet I do not think you realise the power of Tzeentch. He can change things in an instant."

With that he caps of a shot dead into your head and for a single moment you are dead... die as you wish but you are dead... empty .. deceased. You sink into nothingness and then suddenly your back sitting flustered your breathing quick and ragged wondering if you really died

The daemon points at your forehead and you can press your finger to a hole in your forehead. Yet as you withdraw your finger you feel it healing to leave only a tiny scar

"You are powerful and so is the emperor. Yet he does not hold the power of death within his hands. My master does. Join us swear your soul to my master and reach power beyond your wildest dreams.

_____________________________________________________________

IF YOU DID NOT POST (yuri excluded as he was waiting for da. Einar and Necro your situations are understood l), HAVE NOT GOT A RITIUAL POST 

SEND ME A PM (or catch me in the chat) AND I WILL WRITE YOU ONE

If your not interested or too busy please have the decency to send me a message. Lupercal Sarcasm Irafer in particular


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Wilhelm's heart sank to new depths as he saw Alice's head explode and he felt like killing himself yet as the voice spoke to him he was filled with such a burning desire and hatred of those that would stand in his way that he felt as though he was going to burst into flames. Suddenly gaurdsmen were pouring into the room and Wilhelm could feel the daemon filling him with power, and he let it loose on those that stood against him. 

With a roar of hate flames poured from his fingers and at the gaurdsmen, the first few actually bursting and those behind them melting and screaming in pain. He pushed himself to his limits and suddenly there were flames surrounding his body and, taking hold of the knife he had found, barreled into the wave of gaurdsmen. Those next to him were burnt to a crisp and soon those that had been at the back of the wave were turning and running back down the corridor. He chased after them and flooded the area behind them with flames as they yelled and screamed to get out.

He was a burning being filled with emotion and as he descended the last few stairs he swept aside the last gaurdsmen and stared into the eyes of the man that had killed Alice. He was wimpering and he emptied his clip into Wilhelm but each shot was burned and gone before it reached his body, *"You have not known pain until now."*

He let his power subside so he could grab the man and throwing a punch knocked him out. He dragged him back up the steps and set him in the middle of the room where he cut his tendons so he couldnt get up and sat him up, the man's eyes groggily slid open and then he began screaming as he realized what had been done to his limbs. 

Wilhelm stepped back and threw the man's pistol at him, it slid and stopped right between his legs and he looked down at it as he cried out for the Emperor to save him, *"He can't hear you."* was all Wilhelm said before shooting a jet of flames and immolating the man where he sat. His screams hightened and would have unnerved any normal human but Wilhelm had a purpose now and as the man's gun exploded, pieces shooting into his body adding more pain, Wilhelm vowed to serve the Lord of Change for the rest of his life. 

As the man's screams finally started to become slow moans and eventually stopped he walked over to Alice's body and picked it up cradling it in his arms as he wept. Yet inside him hope started to flare up, he had pledged his life to Tzeentch and the Lord of Change had promised him that he and Alice would be together again. He had an epiphany and knew that once he was out of this vision no matter how real it felt he would be changed, and he would be a force to be reckoned with for all those that stood in his way of finding Alice and serving his new master.


----------

